#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм и единый Бог

## Асила

Добрый день!


Тема наверное не новая, но остается актуальной. 
Я всегда считала что буддизм подразумевает существование единого Бога, пусть его называют высшим разумом, или энергией, или сознанием Будды, которое живет в каждом человеке. 
Недавно общалась по инету с парнем из Петербурга, он называет себя буддистом, но он категорически отрицает существование Бога, и вообще существование кого-то высшего разума или энергии. Он даже не верит в душу. Меня это как-то повергло в шок, если человек не верит в душу, о какой духовности может идти речь? 
Интересно мнение уважаемых форумчан, буддистов. Что вы думаете о существовании Бога, души и высшего разума?

----------


## Aion

> Что вы думаете о существовании Бога, души и высшего разума?


Мне такая формулировочка нравится: 


> Душа - форма тела, разум - форма души, Бог - форма разума.
> 
> *Николай Кузанский*


Коротко и ясно, а кому не ясно, тот просто Аристотеля не читал)

----------

Асила (16.02.2016), Сергей Хос (16.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Асила, учение Будды Гаутамы, Бхагавана, Учителя Богов и Людей изложено в Суттах Палийского Канона.

Читайте Сутты ПК, самую главную книгу в истории человечества и вы узнаете чему учил Будда  :Smilie:

----------

Асила (16.02.2016)

----------


## Асила

> Асила, учение Будды Гаутамы, Бхагавана, Учителя Богов и Людей изложено в Суттах Палийского Канона.
> 
> Читайте Сутты ПК, самую главную книгу в истории человечества и вы узнаете чему учил Будда


А у вас случайно нигде не завалялась ссылочка на этот Палийский Канон в русском переводе?)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> А у вас случайно нигде не завалялась ссылочка на этот Палийский Канон в русском переводе?)



http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/canon.htm

----------

Aion (16.02.2016), Асила (16.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Добрый день!
> 
> 
> Тема наверное не новая, но остается актуальной. 
> Я всегда считала что буддизм подразумевает существование единого Бога, пусть его называют высшим разумом, или энергией, или сознанием Будды, которое живет в каждом человеке. 
> Недавно общалась по инету с парнем из Петербурга, он называет себя буддистом, но он категорически отрицает существование Бога, и вообще существование кого-то высшего разума или энергии. Он даже не верит в душу. Меня это как-то повергло в шок, если человек не верит в душу, о какой духовности может идти речь? 
> Интересно мнение уважаемых форумчан, буддистов. Что вы думаете о существовании Бога, души и высшего разума?


В общих чертах он правильно считает.
Бог - это конструкт, лишённый самобытия.
Без взаимозависимого возникновения его нет.
Т.е. это не получается уже и не Бог, а бог.

----------

Пема Ванчук (16.02.2016)

----------


## Асила

> Бог - это конструкт, лишённый самобытия.
> .


Почему вы решили что он лишен самобытия?

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

*Асила*, здравствуйте! Буддизм подразумевает, что у человека нет какой-либо "сердцевины", "истинного я" или души. Человек - это как пламя свечи, которое в каждую новую секунду уже не является тем пламенем, что было раньше. Этот принцип в буддизме фундаментален и называется анната ("не-душа").
Что же касается бога (единого или множества богов), то к этому вопросу буддизм скорее безразличен. Наличие или отсутствие бога не меняет сути нашего учения и цели нашего пути. Поэтому ответ на вопрос о боге каждый буддист дает себе индивидуально.

----------

Aion (16.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (16.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> *Асила*, здравствуйте! Буддизм подразумевает, что у человека нет какой-либо "сердцевины", "истинного я" или души. Человек - это как пламя свечи, которое в каждую новую секунду уже не является тем пламенем, что было раньше. Этот принцип в буддизме фундаментален и называется анната ("не-душа").
> Что же касается бога (единого или множества богов), то к этому вопросу буддизм скорее безразличен. Наличие или отсутствие бога не меняет сути нашего учения и цели нашего пути. Поэтому ответ на вопрос о боге каждый буддист дает себе индивидуально.


Бог-творец невозможен. Какие то иные формы внетелесного существования - вполне.

----------

Дмитрий Светлов (16.02.2016)

----------


## Асила

> *Асила*, здравствуйте! Буддизм подразумевает, что у человека нет какой-либо "сердцевины", "истинного я" или души. Человек - это как пламя свечи, которое в каждую новую секунду уже не является тем пламенем, что было раньше. Этот принцип в буддизме фундаментален и называется анната ("не-душа").


Этот принцип постоянное изменение. Но тем не менее, пламя то свечи существует, оно хоть и меняется, но оно есть. Человек тоже, каждую секунду немного меняется, как и все вокруг. Но! Человек все таки существует, пусть и временно.

----------


## Асила

> Бог-творец невозможен. Какие то иные формы внетелесного существования - вполне.


Обоснуйте

----------


## Шенпен

> Добрый день!
> 
>  Меня это как-то повергло в шок, если человек не верит в душу, о какой духовности может идти речь?


Для начала неплохо было-бы определиться что такое "духовность".
Под духовностью можно что угодно подразумевать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.02.2016), Лекса (22.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Почему вы решили что он лишен самобытия?


Поищите по форуму, тут есть Андрош, он из меня всю душу вынул по этому вопросу.
Вкратце - любое явление составное и лишено самобытия. 
Можно начать со стола.
Что есть стол?
А там и до Бога дойдем.

----------


## Фил

> Обоснуйте


Что такое стол?

----------


## Aion

> Вкратце - любое явление составное и лишено самобытия.


И Будда?

----------


## Lion Miller

> Обоснуйте


Бога-творца создал Творец Богов-творцов

----------

Фил (16.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> И Будда?


Но это сейчас опять начнется 3 и 2, я уже не вынесу.

----------

Aion (16.02.2016), Доня (06.11.2016)

----------


## Ometoff

> И Будда?


Будда тоже лишён самобытия.

----------

Фил (16.02.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Будда тоже лишён самобытия.


Алилуйя! http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post611902

----------


## Фил

> Алилуйя! http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post611902


Ниасилю

----------


## Aion

> Ниасилю


Вот Вам и любые явления.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что вы думаете о существовании Бога, души и высшего разума?


(Буддизм для детей)
Бог буддизму не интересен. Может, он и есть, но, скорее, его нет. Будем считать, что нет.
Душа у буддистов есть, только другая, правильная.
Высшим разумом обладают будды.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Читайте Сутты ПК, самую главную книгу в истории человечества


Самая главная книга--это букварь. Он впереди всех книжек.

----------

Пема Ванчук (16.02.2016), Поляков (16.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Этот принцип постоянное изменение. Но тем не менее, пламя то свечи существует, оно хоть и меняется, но оно есть. Человек тоже, каждую секунду немного меняется, как и все вокруг. Но! Человек все таки существует, пусть и временно.


Вот через такие идеи Злой Мара и внедряет свои личинки в мозги доверчивых людей  :Cool:

----------


## Lion Miller

Так вроде в Тхераваде даже правильной нет.

----------


## Фил

> Этот принцип постоянное изменение. Но тем не менее, пламя то свечи существует, оно хоть и меняется, но оно есть. Человек тоже, каждую секунду немного меняется, как и все вокруг. Но! Человек все таки существует, пусть и временно.


Что такое человек?
(Вы кстати про стол не ответили)

----------

Алик (16.02.2016)

----------


## Асила

> Вот через такие идеи Злой Мара и внедряет свои личинки в мозги доверчивых людей


А что, злой Мара существует?)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.02.2016)

----------


## Асила

> Что такое человек?
> (Вы кстати про стол не ответили)


А что мне про него отвечать, вы сами про него заговорили, сами и отвечайте) Я попросила обосновать вашу позицию, не касательно стола.

----------

Aion (16.02.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Добрый день!
> 
> 
> Тема наверное не новая, но остается актуальной. 
> Я всегда считала что буддизм подразумевает существование единого Бога, пусть его называют высшим разумом, или энергией, или сознанием Будды, которое живет в каждом человеке. 
> Недавно общалась по инету с парнем из Петербурга, он называет себя буддистом, но он категорически отрицает существование Бога, и вообще существование кого-то высшего разума или энергии. Он даже не верит в душу. Меня это как-то повергло в шок, если человек не верит в душу, о какой духовности может идти речь? 
> Интересно мнение уважаемых форумчан, буддистов. Что вы думаете о существовании Бога, души и высшего разума?


Людской рассудок  придумывает разные идеи, привязывается к ним и начинает считать придуманное реальностью. Идея Бога, души, духовности  тоже придумана людьми для собственного употребления.

----------


## Фил

> А что мне про него отвечать, вы сами про него заговорили, сами и отвечайте) Я попросила обосновать вашу позицию, не касательно стола.


Ну хорошо.
Тогда скажите мне, что такое Бог? Вы можете это сказать? Относительно чего мне обосновывать позицию?
Я думал, со столом проще будет, ну хорошо.

----------


## Aion

> Идея Бога, души, духовности  тоже придумана людьми для собственного употребления.


А как можно придумать архетипы? Они просто есть, осознаёт ли их содержание кто-то или не осознаёт.

----------


## Фил

> А как можно придумать архетипы? Они просто есть, осознаёт ли их содержание кто-то или не осознаёт.


А суслик есть?

----------


## Aion

> А суслик есть?


Му!

----------


## Алик

> А как можно придумать архетипы? Они просто есть, осознаёт ли их содержание кто-то или не осознаёт.


Когда я не думаю, нет ни придуманных Юнгом архетипов, ни деления. Как говорят Дзен-Мастера "всё просто как Это".

----------

Фил (16.02.2016)

----------


## Асила

> Людской рассудок  придумывают разные идеи, привязываются к ним и начинает считать придуманное реальностью. Идея Бога, души, духовности  тоже придумана людьми для собственного употребления.


Если ничего нет, то кто тогда вы? Сознания и осознания тоже нет?

----------


## Aion

> Когда я не думаю, нет ни придуманных Юнгом архетипов, ни деления. Как говорят Дзен-Мастера "всё просто как Это".


Их нет в сознании. Как молчат Дзен-Мастера.

----------


## Фил

> Если ничего нет, то кто тогда вы? Сознания и осознания тоже нет?


что такое сознание?

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> А что, злой Мара существует?)


Да.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> что такое сознание?


Это та сила, которая родила в вас этот вопрос. Или. если угодно, пространство, в котором он возник и существовал, прежде чем появился на экране монитора.

----------

Aion (16.02.2016), Lanky (16.02.2016)

----------


## Aion

> что такое сознание?


То, что спрашивает. :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (16.02.2016)

----------


## Шенпен

> Это та сила, которая родила в вас этот вопрос. Или. если угодно, пространство, в котором он возник, прежде чем появился на экране монитора.


Не забудем добавить :"  и в котором поиграется и снова растворится обратно"  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.02.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Если ничего нет, то кто тогда вы? Сознания и осознания тоже нет?


Про "кто я" - у рассудка есть только один ответ "Не знаю". Но и к этому ответу рассудок приходит не сразу, предварительно перебрав все возможные комбинации. Просветленные, пережившие единство и неделимость всего, говорят другое, но это не знание рассудка. Это просто приходит , и понимаешь что так и есть. 
Про сознание и осознание - когда вообще не думаешь, то некому создавать разницу.

----------

Монферран (17.02.2016)

----------


## Асила

> Да.


Странно как-то, злой Мара есть, а Бога нет.  Как же так вышло? А с кем же сражается злой Мара? Если ни души, ни сознания ни Бога нет?

----------


## Aion

> А с кем же сражается злой Мара? Если ни души, ни сознания ни Бога нет?


С Буддой сражается, а у Бога другой антагонист... :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Это та сила, которая родила в вас этот вопрос. Или. если угодно, пространство, в котором он возник и существовал, прежде чем появился на экране монитора.


Пространство не абсолютно.
Вопрос родился как реплика на предыдущее сообщение - где сила? Вопрос не из пустоты возник.

----------

Дордже (01.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Странно как-то, злой Мара есть, а Бога нет.  Как же так вышло? А с кем же сражается злой Мара? Если ни души, ни сознания ни Бога нет?


Это знак.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Добрый день!
> 
> 
> Тема наверное не новая, но остается актуальной. 
> Я всегда считала что буддизм подразумевает существование единого Бога, пусть его называют высшим разумом, или энергией, или сознанием Будды, которое живет в каждом человеке. 
> Недавно общалась по инету с парнем из Петербурга, он называет себя буддистом, но он категорически отрицает существование Бога, и вообще существование кого-то высшего разума или энергии. Он даже не верит в душу. Меня это как-то повергло в шок, если человек не верит в душу, о какой духовности может идти речь? 
> Интересно мнение уважаемых форумчан, буддистов. Что вы думаете о существовании Бога, души и высшего разума?


Все верно тот буддист сказал.

1. Буддизм не признает существование бога-*творца*. Боги в буддизме, это такие-же страдающие, *смертные* существа как и люди, но имеющие более долгую жизнь, больше удовольствий, больше возможностей и способностей, меньшую интенсивность страданий. После своей смерти боги рождаются в других мирах, в соответствии с законом каммы, в т.ч. мире людей. Начало самсары непознаваемо, количество циклов развертывания и свертывания Вселенной неисчислимо, и все живые существа в т.ч. вы, уже рождались бесчисленное число раз и в мире богов, и в мире людей и в мире животных, и в мире духов, и в адах.

2. В буддизме не верят в вечную душу, как в других религиях. Самая главная буддийская доктрина (анатма), нет-души, нет-я, гласит о том, что учение о душе ложное, и вызвано неведением людей о истинном положении вещей, изложенном в 4 Благородных Истинах.

Удивительно, что у вас вызвали шок одни из базовых положений Дхаммы. Читайте, что говорил Будда о ложных концепциях "я", "души" и о ошибочном восприятии некоторыми богами себя в качестве творцов мира. Вот хорошая сутта, где Будда подробно объясняет эти темы о ложных концепциях и рассказывает о богах http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...-01-sirkin.htm

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.02.2016), Монферран (16.02.2016), Фил (16.02.2016)

----------


## Асила

[QUOTE=Антарадхана;745738]
2. В буддизме не верят в вечную душу, как в других религиях. Самая главная буддийская доктрина (анатма), нет-души, нет-я, гласит о том, что учение о душе ложное, и вызвано неведением людей о истинном положении вещей, изложенном в 4 Благородных Истинах.

А что же есть в буддизме?

----------


## Асила

> С Буддой сражается, а у Бога другой антагонист...


Так Будды тоже нет) Входит только один Мара есть в буддизме?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пространство не абсолютно.
> Вопрос родился как реплика на предыдущее сообщение - где сила? Вопрос не из пустоты возник.


Что такое "вопрос"? ))))

----------


## Фил

[QUOTE=Асила;745740]


> 2. В буддизме не верят в вечную душу, как в других религиях. Самая главная буддийская доктрина (анатма), нет-души, нет-я, гласит о том, что учение о душе ложное, и вызвано неведением людей о истинном положении вещей, изложенном в 4 Благородных Истинах.
> 
> А что же есть в буддизме?


Непротиворечивый способ познания (устранение невежества)

----------


## Фил

> Что такое "вопрос"? ))))


Лингвистическая форма.
Кто задает вопрос?
Другая форма, которую можно описать как психо-физическую. Не будь ее - вопроса бы не было. Не будь вопроса - состояние формы (скандх) было бы другое.

Вопрос не из пустоты появляется.
Нет задавшего вопрос, он исчез после задавания вопроса.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Сообщение от Антарадхана
> 
> 
> 2. В буддизме не верят в вечную душу, как в других религиях. Самая главная буддийская доктрина (анатма), нет-души, нет-я, гласит о том, что учение о душе ложное, и вызвано неведением людей о истинном положении вещей, изложенном в 4 Благородных Истинах.
> 
> 
> А что же есть в буддизме?


5 кхандх https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Пять_скандх

Подробнее http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

P.S. И прочитайте Брахмаджала сутту, ссылку на которую я поместил в предыдущем сообщении, в ней Будда подробно интересующие вас вопросы разъясняет. Это довольно большая сутта, она там на трех страницах, сразу можно не заметить, там внизу маленькая стрелочка перехода на следующую страницу.

----------

Асила (16.02.2016), Монферран (16.02.2016), Фил (16.02.2016)

----------


## Дэнни

> (Буддизм для детей)
> Бог буддизму не интересен. Может, он и есть, но, скорее, его нет. Будем считать, что нет.
> Душа у буддистов есть, только другая, правильная.
> Высшим разумом обладают будды.


Вы хотите стать образцом недопознания ! Буддизм  направляет адепта на самореализацию -реализацию своего же потенциала Будда-природы. Множество  богов , их действительно может достаточно  много, ориентируют  людей  достигать их "ареала" в духовном мире  за счет приемственности их учению и накоплению кармы ,достаточной для наследования, соответсвующего  уровня духовной локализации.  Проблема ,в том что вторая система  духовной реализации может приводить к циклическому  восхождению и последующему  падению,то есть к сансарическому существованию,  круговороту воплощений с побочными эффектами страданий. Буддизм направлен на исключение причинно-следственных связей обусловленного существования в сансаре!

----------


## Aion

> Так Будды тоже нет) Входит только один Мара есть в буддизме?


Оба есть: 



> Истинная реальность и чистота нашей собственной природы — истинный Будда.
> Ложные взгляды и три яда — настоящий Мара.
> Для человека с ложными взглядами Мара находится в этом жилище,
> Для человека с правильными взглядами Будда приходит в это жилище.
> Если в собственной природе человека зарождаются ложные взгляды и три яда,
> То значит, Мара поселился в этом жилище.
> Правильные взгляды — сами отбрасывают прочь сознание трех ядов,
> Мара превращается в Будду истинного, а не ложного.
> Нирмана-кая, самбхога-кая и дхарма-кая —
> ...

----------


## Дэнни

[QUOTE=Асила;745740]


> 2. В буддизме не верят в вечную душу, как в других религиях. Самая главная буддийская доктрина (анатма), нет-души, нет-я, гласит о том, что учение о душе ложное, и вызвано неведением людей о истинном положении вещей, изложенном в 4 Благородных Истинах.
> 
> А что же есть в буддизме?


Сознание как таковое без форм,границ, условностей - максимальное развернутое оно  и есть вневременная Будда-природа!

----------

Асила (16.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

[QUOTE=Дэнни;745759]


> Сознание как таковое без форм,границ, условностей - максимальное развернутое оно  и есть вневременная Будда-природа!


Это какой то этернализм.

----------


## Харуказе

> А что же есть в буддизме?


Всё.

----------


## Дэнни

[QUOTE=Фил;745760]


> Это какой то этернализм.


Ну, думаю, не без этого, как некоторого аспекта реализации!)

----------


## Асила

[QUOTE=Дэнни;745759]


> Сознание как таковое без форм,границ, условностей - максимальное развернутое оно  и есть вневременная Будда-природа!


Почему сознание нельзя называть Богом?

----------


## Асила

> Оба есть:


Так а Будда это кто? Сознание? Бог? Энергия?

----------


## Фил

[QUOTE=Дэнни;745766]


> Ну, думаю, не без этого, как некоторого аспекта реализации!)


Будда это критиковал

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что вы думаете о существовании Бога, души и высшего разума?


Как волны на воде, облака на небе, картинки в зеркале. 
Но существуют ли волны вне воды, облака вне неба, картинки вне зеркала ?

----------


## Aion

> Почему сознание нельзя называть Богом?


См. Психическая инфляция

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так а Будда это кто? Сознание? Бог? Энергия?


Будда тот, кто видит всё - просто таким, как оно есть.

Не только волны но и воду, не только облака но и небо, не только картинки но и зеркало.

----------


## Aion

> Так а Будда это кто?


См. сообщение 55.   :Smilie:

----------


## Асила

> Будда тот, кто видит всё - просто таким, как оно есть.
> 
> Не только волны но и воду, не только облака но и небо, не только картинки но и зеркало.


Все какие-то размытые слова, при чем у всех. Если видит таким как есть, значит имеет сознание и осознание? Что он видит таким как есть, если ничего нет?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Все какие-то размытые слова, при чем у всех. Если видит таким как есть, значит имеет сознание и осознание?


Естественно имеет, и Вы имеете такое же. 
И даже я  :Smilie:

----------


## Дэнни

[QUOTE=Асила;745767]


> Почему сознание нельзя называть Богом?


Бог - условное обозначение какого то уровня реализации, обычно речь идет об единой всесильной форме, к которой все стремятся  . На самом же деле Богов, известных в нашем мире, уже несколько и они предствляют свои уровни духовного развития и все они имеют свои божественные  характеристики сознания ,как пример,  известное многим словосочетание "Сознание Кришны".Но сознание это не Бог как таковой- это и есть духовная основа, на базе которой реализуется все другие формы  и качества , по соответствию которых существо и определяет свой уровень развития и  соотвествующую сферу существования.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Все какие-то размытые слова, при чем у всех.


Вы хотите получить такой ответ, который бы разъяснил и прояснил вам, как есть на самом деле в буддизме, или такой, чтобы вас устраивал?  :Wink:  Если вам нужен первый вариант ответа, то лучше узнать, что говорил на этот счет сам Будда. Этот ответ содержится в суттах Палийского канона, ссылки на которые я вам дал. Кто может разъяснить лучше Будды то Учение, которое он открыл и дал миру?

----------

Доня (06.11.2016), Фил (17.02.2016)

----------


## Асила

[QUOTE=Дэнни;745783]


> Бог - условное обозначение какого то уровня реализации, обычно речь идет об единой всесильной форме, к которой все стремятся  . На самом же деле Богов, известных в нашем мире, уже несколько и они предствляют свои уровни духовного развития и все они имеют свои божественные  характеристики сознания ,как пример,  известное многим словосочетание "Сознание Кришны".Но сознание это не Бог как таковой- это и есть духовная основа, на базе которой реализуется все другие формы  и качества , по соответствию которых существо и определяет свой уровень развития и  соотвествующую сферу существования.


А "абсолютом" это можно назвать?

----------


## Асила

> Вы хотите получить такой ответ, который бы разъяснил и прояснил вам, как есть на самом деле в буддизме, или такой, чтобы вас устраивал?  Если вам нужен первый вариант ответа, то лучше узнать, что говорил на этот счет сам Будда, эти ответы есть в суттах Палийского канона, ссылки на которые я вам дал. Кто может разъяснить лучше Будды, то Учение, которое он открыл и дал миру?


Да поняла я, что вы хотите что бы я сутту почитала) Завтра прочту)

----------


## Дэнни

> Так а Будда это кто? Сознание? Бог? Энергия?


Высшая потенция сознания!

----------


## Дэнни

[QUOTE=Асила;745785]


> А "абсолютом" это можно назвать?


Ну это было бы  терминологической условностью на уровне умозрительных определений, а так, все относительно на  том же уровне умозрительности Состояние ума Будды можно  назвать более абсолютным по отношению сознаний каких то богов с их уровнем реализации , но  и состояние Будды может называться относительным ,ведь его можно тоже представлять  ступенью относительно других уровней.

----------


## Асила

[QUOTE=Дэнни;745790]


> Ну это было бы  терминологической условностью на уровне умозрительных определений, а так, все относительно на  том же уровне умозрительности Состояние ума Будды можно  назвать более абсолютным по отношению сознаний каких то богов с их уровнем реализации , но  и состояние Будды может называться относительным ,ведь его можно тоже представлять  ступенью относительно других уровней.


Но согласитесь, что в мире существует же где-то, самое абсолютное состояние сознание, абсолютней которого уже нет?

----------


## Дэнни

[QUOTE=Фил;745771]


> Будда это критиковал


 Ну не знаю, тут ведь контекст важен, может и критиковал, но в плане привязАнностей последователей к пониманию своего сознания или внешних явлений  в срезе временных параметров, которые при этом еще  имеют какую то постоянную предвечную основу, вневременость, о какой я говорил, это как раз исключение привязанности к каким то возможностям сознания в области временных характеристик и тем более отсутствии тяги  к наблюдению чего то неизменного в меняющихся внешних явлениях. Тут имелся ввиду отдельный чисто условный аспект,  а не традиционное  понятие, которое подразумевает тотальную вечную порождающую силу, как то соотнесенную с индивидуальным сознанием.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Это к физикам так же можно приставать, не желая самостоятельно изучить  физику, чтоб они доказали существование атомов с "я вот просыпаюсь, кушаю, на работу хожу, какие еще атомы могут существовать?" :Smilie:

----------

Доня (06.11.2016), Фил (17.02.2016)

----------


## Дэнни

[QUOTE=Асила;745795]


> Но согласитесь, что в мире существует же где-то, самое абсолютное состояние сознание, абсолютней которого уже нет?


  Ну как обозначение  уровня, который выше предыдущих,но  опять же  это будет одним из условных терминов , Тем более, что подобное определение могло быть установленным в своем контексте в различных культурах , как что  то  высшее по их представлениям,  но при этом речь не шла о реализации Будда-природы.

----------


## Shus

> Но согласитесь, что в мире существует же где-то, самое абсолютное состояние сознание, абсолютней которого уже нет?


Да, в некоторых школах буддизма есть Ади-Будда: aka Ваджрадхара, Самантабхадра, Вайрочна и пр. 
Все остальные будды и бодхисатвы - его нисходящие манифестации.
В тхераваде его естественно нет в принципе, а в гелуг и Чистой земле - как бы нет.

----------


## Фил

> Но согласитесь, что в мире существует же где-то, самое абсолютное состояние сознание, абсолютней которого уже нет?


А может не существует. Кто это знает?

Согласитесь, что планета Земля га чем то стоит. Иначе бы она упала?

----------

Доня (06.11.2016)

----------


## Шенпен

> Да, в некоторых школах буддизма есть Ади-Будда: aka Ваджрадхара, Самантабхадра, Вайрочна и пр. 
> Все остальные будды и бодхисатвы - его нисходящие манифестации.
> В тхераваде его естественно нет в принципе, а в гелуг и Чистой земле - как бы нет.


Это. У буддологов. У буддистов немного по другому.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.02.2016)

----------


## Алик

[QUOTE=Асила;
Но согласитесь, что в мире существует же где-то, самое абсолютное состояние сознание, абсолютней которого уже нет?[/QUOTE]

Так оно не где-то, оно прямо здесь и сейчас. Но рассудком Вы "здесь и сейчас" никогда не поймаете. Рассудку нужно осознать, идентифицировать, куда-то пристроить это "здесь и сейчас", и, значит, он всегда безнадёжно опаздывает.

----------

Доня (06.11.2016), Монферран (17.02.2016), Фил (17.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но согласитесь, что в мире существует же где-то, самое абсолютное состояние сознание, абсолютней которого уже нет?


Существуют, сферы опыта, когда уже нет сознания ни отсутствия сознания, ни восприятия ни отсутствия восприятия, ни различения ни не различения.
http://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/%D0%91%D0%B...5%D1%80%D0%B0/
Как и весь другой возникающий обусловленный опыт, он возникает в силу соответствующих причин\условий и заканчивается по исчерпании причин\условий .

Существую этапы реализации Освобождения от круговерти обусловленного существования:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/ariya.htm

Существуют этапы Бодхисаттв, когда обретается Освобождения для себя и Постижение для других:
Пять Путей
Десять Уровней

Также, для тех простаков, кто реально отбросил жёсткие крайние концепции, мудрствования... и приемлет всё таким как оно есть  прямо здесь и сейчас, без всяких надежд и опасений, существуют: Дзен, Дзогчен и Махамудра  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (17.02.2016), Альбина (17.02.2016), Фил (17.02.2016)

----------


## Амир

> Добрый день!
> 
> 
> Тема наверное не новая, но остается актуальной. 
> Я всегда считала что буддизм подразумевает существование единого Бога, пусть его называют высшим разумом, или энергией, или сознанием Будды, которое живет в каждом человеке. 
> Недавно общалась по инету с парнем из Петербурга, он называет себя буддистом, но он категорически отрицает существование Бога, и вообще существование кого-то высшего разума или энергии. Он даже не верит в душу. Меня это как-то повергло в шок, если человек не верит в душу, о какой духовности может идти речь? 
> Интересно мнение уважаемых форумчан, буддистов. Что вы думаете о существовании Бога, души и высшего разума?


Бог-творец, душа, высший разум и т.д. - это лишь некоторые идеи из бесконечного количества идей и буддизм не оперирует этими идеями и не имеет с ними ничего общего. Учение, которое провозгласил Будда Шакьямуни опирается на то как оно  обстоит на самом деле и описывает это языком наиболее понятным слушателю.  
Что же касается мироустройства в этом контексте то предельно просто он выглядит так:
1. Абсолютный уровень - "природа Будды". Этот уровень не ограничен временем и пространством и, соответственно, говорить о нём серьёзно не представляется возможным, т.к. ВСЕ наши слова и понятия так или иначе ограничены временем и пространством. Нам даже сложно говорить об единичности или множественности, т.к. под этими понятиями мы понимаем опять таки ограниченные временем и пространством категории. 
2. на относительном уровне Природа Будды может иметь те или иные проявления, как энергетические так и физические. 
3. ЖС как раз являются результатом проявления Природы Будды, которое происходит в результате обуслаливания теми или иными склонностями и кармическими предрасположенностями.
Т.е. любое ЖС с одной стороны не является "Природой Будды", но не посредственно связано с ней, содержит "Семя Будды".  :Smilie:

----------

Доня (06.11.2016), Фил (17.02.2016)

----------


## Дэнни

[QUOTE=Алик;745822]


> Так оно не где-то, оно прямо здесь и сейчас. Но рассудком Вы "здесь и сейчас" никогда не поймаете. Рассудку нужно осознать, идентифицировать, куда-то пристроить это "здесь и сейчас", и, значит, он всегда безнадёжно опаздывает.


С ссылками на автора  цитирования какой то не  порядок.
Да  же когда поймается "здесь и сейчас", то не слишком долго задержиться сознанием среднестатистического буддиста

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> С ссылками на автора  цитирования какой то не  порядок.


Дак, а кто ж их, эти ссылки, перекручивать начал : )

----------


## Дэнни

> Дак, а кто ж их, эти ссылки, перекручивать начал : )


  Интересный вопрос - кто же?

----------


## Алик

[QUOTE=Дэнни;745900]


> С ссылками на автора  цитирования какой то не  порядок.
> Да  же когда поймается "здесь и сейчас", то не слишком долго задержиться сознанием среднестатистического буддиста


Исправил (как сумел)  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Интересный вопрос - кто же?


Думаю автор сам назовётся : )

----------


## Дэнни

> Думаю автор сам назовётся : )


Я то же думал,но он не называется!

----------


## Дэнни

[QUOTE=Алик;745907]


> Исправил (как сумел)


Да не от Вас зависило - давно закрутилось!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я то же думал,но он не называется!


Сегодня уже не назовётся (

----------


## Дэнни

> Сегодня уже не назовётся (


Аа спать лег , наверное!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.02.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Да  же когда поймается "здесь и сейчас", то не слишком долго задержиться сознанием среднестатистического буддиста


Вроде, надо "поймать" (и устранить) не "здесь и сейчас", а все постороннее - т.е. тревожные мысли о воображаемом прошлом и будущем.
"Здесь и сейчас" - это то, что без искусственных конструкций рассудка. ("Как это").
Верно, Алик? ;

----------

Алик (18.02.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Сегодня уже не назовётся (


Все, что происходит, происходит сегодня, здесь и сейчас. "Происходило вчера" и "произойдет в будущем" - это конструкции рассудка. 
Так научили нас великие мудрецы.

----------

Алик (18.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (18.02.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Но согласитесь, что в мире существует же где-то, самое абсолютное состояние сознание, абсолютней которого уже нет?


Байджан: «В трёх мирах нет ничего, где же можно найти ум?».

Сюэ-Доу:
В трёх мирах ничего нет,
Где ум может быть найден?
Белых облаков раскинут навес,
Цветущая весна на лютне играет.
Одна нота две, но никто не понимает,
Осенью после дождя вода в пруду глубока.

----------

Монферран (18.02.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Добрый день!
> 
> 
> Тема наверное не новая, но остается актуальной. 
> Я всегда считала что буддизм подразумевает существование единого Бога, пусть его называют высшим разумом, или энергией, или сознанием Будды, которое живет в каждом человеке. 
> Недавно общалась по инету с парнем из Петербурга, он называет себя буддистом, но он категорически отрицает существование Бога, и вообще существование кого-то высшего разума или энергии. Он даже не верит в душу. Меня это как-то повергло в шок, если человек не верит в душу, о какой духовности может идти речь? 
> Интересно мнение уважаемых форумчан, буддистов. Что вы думаете о существовании Бога, души и высшего разума?


1. Высший Разум- это феномен, делающий что?
2. Бог- это феномен, проявляющийся как?
3. Душа- это феномен, функционирующий каким образом?
Без определений предметов разговоров (ладно двойственно- диалектически, но хотя-бы формальной логикой- тождеством), можно говорить равно- противоположное: и что "есть" и что "нет"..

----------

Lion Miller (18.02.2016), Кеин (18.02.2016), Фил (18.02.2016)

----------


## Амир

> Все, что происходит, происходит сегодня, здесь и сейчас. "Происходило вчера" и "произойдет в будущем" - это конструкции рассудка. 
> Так научили нас великие мудрецы.


Да, "мудрецы" так и учат, но "учители" учат по другому.  :Smilie:  Под "здесь и сейчас" понимаются практики, когда не обуславливаешься мыслительными аспектами и остаёшься в потоке восприятия "без ума". В этом случае на первый план восприятия может выйти корневой аспект восприятия не зависящий от времени и пространства, тот, которым мы пренебрегали, но тот который есть с нами изначально, тогда это и будет практика "здесь и сейчас".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.02.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Да, "мудрецы" так и учат, но "учители" учат по другому.  Под "здесь и сейчас" понимаются практики, когда не обуславливаешься мыслительными аспектами и остаёшься в потоке восприятия "без ума". В этом случае на первый план восприятия может выйти корневой аспект восприятия не зависящий от времени и пространства, тот, которым мы пренебрегали, но тот который есть с нами изначально, тогда это и будет практика "здесь и сейчас".


Не знаю, каким "корневым аспектом восприятия" вы пренебрегали.  :Smilie:  
Возможно, Вы имеете в виду звенья, предшествующие звену намарупа: неведение, побуждение, сознание.
В звене намарупа возникает время, когда есть соответствующие представления, а в предшествующих звеньях нет признаков, чтобы можно было различить время. 
То же касается представлений: "я", "мы", "мое", "наши", "ваши", "мы пренебрегали" и т.п.

----------


## Aion

> 1. Высший Разум- это феномен, делающий что?
> 2. Бог- это феномен, проявляющийся как?
> 3. Душа- это феномен, функционирующий каким образом?


Это ноумены, а не феномены.

----------

Монферран (18.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Это ноумены, а не феномены.


Рассуждать о ноуменах бессмысленно.

----------


## Aion

> Рассуждать о ноуменах бессмысленно.


Для вас всё бессмысленно, или нашли-таки в чём-то смысл?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Амир

> Не знаю, каким "корневым аспектом восприятия" вы пренебрегали.  
> Возможно, Вы имеете в виду звенья, предшествующие звену намарупа: неведение, побуждение, сознание.
> В звене намарупа возникает время, когда есть соответствующие представления, а в предшествующих звеньях нет признаков, чтобы можно было различить время. 
> То же касается представлений: "я", "мы", "мое", "наши", "ваши", "мы пренебрегали" и т.п.


Нет, я имел в виду, что термин "здесь и сейчас" введён не как составная часть логической цепочки было-есть-будет, а как указывающий на то, что этим не ограничено и не верно применять его в этой связке.  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Нет, я имел в виду, что термин "здесь и сейчас" введён не как составная часть логической цепочки было-есть-будет, а как указывающий на то, что этим не ограничено и не верно применять его в этой связке.


Действительно, "здесь и сейчас" - не составная часть ничего. С этим нельзя не согласиться.
Что же касается "связки" - я бы назвал это "напоминалкой".  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> Вроде, надо "поймать" (и устранить) не "здесь и сейчас", а все постороннее - т.е. тревожные мысли о воображаемом прошлом и будущем.
> "Здесь и сейчас" - это то, что без искусственных конструкций рассудка. ("Как это").
> Верно, Алик? ;


Верно, но "здесь и сейчас" тоже подлежит ловле и беспощадному устранению ). Если ум привязывается к "здесь и сейчас", создаётся просто очередная концепция, которая называется "реальность". 
Вот чудесная ссылка от Мьонг Гонг Сунима:
http://zendao.ru/RU/Zen_practice

----------

Монферран (18.02.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Верно, но "здесь и сейчас" тоже подлежит ловле и беспощадному устранению ). Если ум привязывается к "здесь и сейчас", создаётся просто очередная концепция, которая называется "реальность". 
> Вот чудесная ссылка от Мьонг Гонг Сунима:
> http://zendao.ru/RU/Zen_practice


Тут уже так много говорилось о пагубности "этернализма", который заключает в себе эту привязанность к "реальности", о которой Вы говорите. 
Так что святое "ЗиС" ну никак не ассоциируется с "реальностью".
Скорее, ассоциируется с "что делается прямо сейчас", "как это" и "ум до мышления".

----------

Алик (18.02.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это ноумены, а не феномены.


Вполне возможно, но тогда с этим должны согласиться обсуждающие (и источники знаний о Боге и пр..- верующие конечно- иначе у говорящих будут просто свои фантазии о предмете).

----------

Фил (18.02.2016)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Так оно не где-то, оно прямо здесь и сейчас. Но рассудком Вы "здесь и сейчас" никогда не поймаете. Рассудку нужно осознать, идентифицировать, куда-то пристроить это "здесь и сейчас", и, значит, он всегда безнадёжно опаздывает.


Раз уж очередная тема перешла в обсуждение дзен, позвольте спросить.  :Smilie: 
Когда рассудок осознает, идентифицирует и пристраивает что-то и где-то, это происходит не "здесь и сейчас"?
Когда рассудок думает о прошлом или будущем, то где он думает, если не прямо "здесь и сейчас"?
Как мне кажется, рассудок не может опоздать или среагировать раньше, он всегда все делает "здесь и сейчас". Я бы даже сказал, что поймать "здесь и сейчас" нельзя не потому, что оно ускользает, а потому, что оно изначально поймано.

Будет ли правильно так сказать?

----------

Асила (18.02.2016)

----------


## Дэнни

> Вроде, надо "поймать" (и устранить) не "здесь и сейчас", а все постороннее - т.е. тревожные мысли о воображаемом прошлом и будущем.
> "Здесь и сейчас" - это то, что без искусственных конструкций рассудка. ("Как это").
> Верно, Алик? ;


Без периодического пребывания "здесь и сейчас" трудно заниматься с тем что "везде и часто"!

----------

Монферран (18.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вроде, надо "поймать" (и устранить) не "здесь и сейчас", а все постороннее - т.е. тревожные мысли о воображаемом прошлом и будущем.
> "Здесь и сейчас" - это то, что без искусственных конструкций рассудка. ("Как это").
> Верно, Алик? ;


Как поймать и устранить всё мешающее ?

----------

Монферран (18.02.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Раз уж очередная тема перешла в обсуждение дзен, позвольте спросить. 
> Когда рассудок осознает, идентифицирует и пристраивает что-то и где-то, это происходит не "здесь и сейчас"?
> Когда рассудок думает о прошлом или будущем, то где он думает, если не прямо "здесь и сейчас"?
> Как мне кажется, рассудок не может опоздать или среагировать раньше, он всегда все делает "здесь и сейчас". Я бы даже сказал, что поймать "здесь и сейчас" нельзя не потому, что оно ускользает, а потому, что оно изначально поймано.
> 
> Будет ли правильно так сказать?


Скорее перестать ловить- значит перестать принимать пойманное  уже прошедшее- за настоящее или прошлое. А уж перестав ловить, сказать: "это здесь и сейчас" или вообще хоть что-то, вообще не возможно. Можно верить только- что перестав..- находишься в "здесь и сейчас".  (лечить зубную боль гильотиной)))

----------

Андрей П. (18.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Для вас всё бессмысленно, или нашли-таки в чём-то смысл?


Я ещё нет.
А кто-то нашёл?

----------


## Фил

> Раз уж очередная тема перешла в обсуждение дзен, позвольте спросить. 
> Когда рассудок осознает, идентифицирует и пристраивает что-то и где-то, это происходит не "здесь и сейчас"?
> Когда рассудок думает о прошлом или будущем, то где он думает, если не прямо "здесь и сейчас"?
> Как мне кажется, рассудок не может опоздать или среагировать раньше, он всегда все делает "здесь и сейчас". Я бы даже сказал, что поймать "здесь и сейчас" нельзя не потому, что оно ускользает, а потому, что оно изначально поймано.
> 
> Будет ли правильно так сказать?


Когда он думает о прошлом - он и есть в прошлом, когда о будущем - в будущем.
В здесь-и-сейчас его в эти моменты нет.
Описать здесь-и-сейчас Вы не сможете, т.к. анализ будет применяться к прошедшему событию, т.е. в прошлом.
Наблюдатель вносит искажения в наблюдаемое явление.

----------

Алик (18.02.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я ещё нет.
> А кто-то нашёл?


Я- я нашёл. У меня каждому действию есть и мотивалка и оправдалка. А как узнаю что тако: "вообще всё", так и смысл тут-же найду и для: "вообще всего"! Вот.

----------


## Фил

> Я- я нашёл. У меня каждому действию есть и мотивалка и оправдалка. А как узнаю что тако: "вообще всё", так и смысл тут-же найду и для: "вообще всего"! Вот.


Мотивалка и оправдалка  - это просто объяснялка, а не смысл!
А смысл то в чем?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Мотивалка и оправдалка  - это просто объяснялка, а не смысл!
> А смысл то в чем?


Немедленно- определение "смысла"- на блюде!
Смысл- это некая "польза" по простому- т.е. "мотивалка и оправдалка"- и есть.

----------

Aion (18.02.2016), Шавырин (18.02.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Раз уж очередная тема перешла в обсуждение дзен, позвольте спросить. 
> Когда рассудок осознает, идентифицирует и пристраивает что-то и где-то, это происходит не "здесь и сейчас"?
> Когда рассудок думает о прошлом или будущем, то где он думает, если не прямо "здесь и сейчас"?
> Как мне кажется, рассудок не может опоздать или среагировать раньше, он всегда все делает "здесь и сейчас". Я бы даже сказал, что поймать "здесь и сейчас" нельзя не потому что, оно ускользает, а потому, что оно изначально поймано.
> 
> Будет ли правильно так сказать?


Думает то он здесь и сейчас, но о чём-то о своём).
Изначально всё пусто), рассудок же придумывает эго,  прошлое, будущее, настоящее, создаёт формы, концепции, правильное и неправильное, время и пространство. Он так устроен и по-другому думать не может. Но ведь это всё иллюзии, им нет места в реальности.
Так что, на мой взгляд, ловля "здесь и сейчас" с помощью рассудка - дело безнадёжное.

----------

Монферран (18.02.2016), Фил (18.02.2016)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Когда он думает о прошлом - он и есть в прошлом, когда о будущем - в будущем.
> В здесь-и-сейчас его в эти моменты нет.
> Описать здесь-и-сейчас Вы не сможете, т.к. анализ будет применяться к прошедшему событию, т.е. в прошлом.
> Наблюдатель вносит искажения в наблюдаемое явление.


Ну это же "есть в прошлом" образное выражение. Т.е. "я думаю о прошлом" и "я в прошлом" для меня разные вещи.

Описать можно через описать нельзя.  :Smilie: 

Почему вносит? Это предполагает, что есть некое событие, происходящее без наблюдателя, но такого же никто еще не наблюдал?  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей П.

> это всё иллюзии, им нет места в реальности.


Я читал у дзен-мастера Кодо Саваки такое: "твои иллюзии ни что иное, как свет мудрости... нет иллюзий, которые надо было бы уничтожать, и нет истины, к которой надо было бы стремиться".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

имхо: Чтоб было_ здесь и сейчас_ - нужна удовлетворённость, а для этого нужны хорошие позитивные следы отпечатки в уме, основа шаматхи.
Чтоб не мешали различные факторы привязанности, вялости, отвержения- нужно видеть\осознавать их природу, а для этого нужно понимание непостоянства, причинности, взаимообусловленности, что есть основа випашьяны.

Думаю суть заложена уже в самых основах Дхармы, постижении - преходящности обусловленного, причинной взаимосвязанности обусловленного, страдательности обусловленного, безсамостности пустотности обусловленного. Это не только основа, но и сердцевина всех постижений.

----------


## Aion

> Я ещё нет.


Ну и зачем тогда писать про то, что обсуждение ноуменов не имеет смысла?



> А кто-то нашёл?


А кто-то и не терял.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Ну это же "есть в прошлом" образное выражение. Т.е. "я думаю о прошлом" и "я в прошлом" для меня разные вещи.


Как Вы можете быть в прошлом?
Если Вы будете в прошлом. то оно для Вас станет здесь-и-сейчас и Вы не сможете его идентифицировать как прошлое.
Я похоже неправильно выразил свою мысль.
Что-то происходит исключительно либо в прошлом либо в будущем (т.е. в фантазиях)
Ум пугается пустоты настоящего, т.к. там ничего не происходит (а и не может происходит в отсутствие времени)
Происходит - когда момент уходит в прошлое, либо когда ум приближается к нему из будущего.






> Почему вносит? Это предполагает, что есть некое событие, происходящее без наблюдателя, но такого же никто еще не наблюдал?


Sic! Это событие к тому же "не происходит".

----------


## Фил

> Ну и зачем тогда писать про то, что обсуждение ноуменов не имеет смысла?
> А кто-то и не терял.


И кто это? Он может мне рассказать в чем смысл?

----------


## Aion

> Вполне возможно, но тогда с этим должны согласиться обсуждающие (и источники знаний о Боге и пр..- верующие конечно- иначе у говорящих будут просто свои фантазии о предмете).


У говорящих и так своё представление о предмете разговора, и вовсе необязательно это фантазии.

----------


## Фил

> Немедленно- определение "смысла"- на блюде!
> Смысл- это некая "польза" по простому- т.е. "мотивалка и оправдалка"- и есть.


Ээээ..... а если для меня в конкретной мотивалке и оправдалке никакой пользы нет?

----------


## Aion

> И кто это?


Да кроме вас тут никто бессмысленность не пиарит.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


> Он может мне рассказать в чем смысл?


Смысл чего?

----------


## Андрей П.

> И кто это? Он может мне рассказать в чем смысл?


Напомнило известный софизм: "что ты не терял, то имеешь. Рога ты не терял. Значит, у тебя рога".  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (18.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (18.02.2016), Фил (18.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Да кроме вас тут никто бессмысленность не пиарит.


Я не пиарю.
Я спрашиваю, а ответов не получаю.




> Смысл чего?


Ноумена, например. Мы же о нем говорили.

----------


## Алик

> Я читал у дзен-мастера Кодо Саваки такое: "твои иллюзии ни что иное, как свет мудрости... нет иллюзий, которые надо было бы уничтожать, и нет истины, к которой надо было бы стремиться".


Так задача Мастера Дзен - загнать рассудок ученика в тупик, из которого нет выхода. Тогда всё такое, какое оно есть на самом деле.  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (18.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Напомнило известный софизм: "что ты не терял, то имеешь. Рога ты не терял. Значит, у тебя рога".


Это пародия на силлогизм.
Неверна первая посылка "что ты не терял - то имеешь", поэтому дедуктивная цепочка рушится.  :Smilie: 

Правильно было бы: "что ты имеешь на настоящий момент и не терял", что сводиться к тавтологии "что ты имеешь - то ты имеешь"

----------

Андрей П. (18.02.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Ноумена, например. Мы же о нем говорили.


См.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ээээ..... а если для меня в конкретной мотивалке и оправдалке никакой пользы нет?


Если мотивация для переживания "чего-то" есть, то и "польза" (обдуманная "польза- стимул" для будущего повтора подобного, или отказа от повтора) есть то-же, и весь вопрос в мастерстве  формулировки.

----------


## Фил

> Если мотивация для переживания "чего-то" есть, то и "польза" (обдуманная "польза- стимул" для будущего повтора подобного, или отказа от повтора) есть то-же, и весь вопрос в мастерстве  формулировки.


На да. Механистическая формулировка.
Я проснулся утром, чтобы пойти на работу.

----------


## Дубинин

> У говорящих и так своё представление о предмете разговора, и вовсе необязательно это фантазии.


Согласен, и весь спор тогда сводится не к: "есть- нет", а к согласованию того- - "чем является обсуждаемое".

----------

Дэнни (19.02.2016), Фил (18.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> См.


Вы как юрист, которому задают конкретный вопрос, он вместо конкретного ответа присылает копипасту из ГК.
В чем смысл ноумена?

----------


## Aion

> В чем смысл ноумена?


В том, что это архетип, то есть универсальная врождённая психическая структура.

----------


## Дубинин

> На да. Механистическая формулировка.
> Я проснулся утром, чтобы пойти на работу.


Это полный провал, ибо мастерство отсутствует.
Надо: я проснулся от будильника- далее злость и желание спать- далее- страх увольнения-голода- смерт..- далее оделся- бреду..- 
Смысл пробуждения приносящего страдания- избежать голода и смерт.. :Frown:

----------

Мяснов (18.02.2016)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Как Вы можете быть в прошлом?


Так я об этом же, есть только здесь-и-сейчас. А утверждать, что мы должны стремиться к здесь-и-сейчас автоматически подразумевает, что мы в нем не находимся, т.е. находимся в прошлом/будущем и/или не здесь, а в другом месте.

----------


## Фил

> Напомнило известный софизм: "что ты не терял, то имеешь. Рога ты не терял. Значит, у тебя рога".


Я вспомнил.
Такой риторический прием называется "энтимема" (силлогизм с пропусками).
Искусный демагог таким образом используя стереотипы и предрассудки, которые заполняют энтимемы, может "убедить" в чем угодно.

----------


## Фил

> В том, что это архетип, то есть универсальная врождённая психическая структура.


Ну да. Сейчас договоримся до того, что архетипы есть всегда.

----------


## Фил

> Это полный провал, ибо мастерство отсутствует.
> Надо: я проснулся от будильника- далее злость и желание спать- далее- страх увольнения-голода- смерт..- далее оделся- бреду..- 
> Смысл пробуждения приносящего страдания- избежать голода и смерт..


А зачем избегать голода и смерти?

----------


## Фил

> Так я об этом же, есть только здесь-и-сейчас. А утверждать, что мы должны стремиться к здесь-и-сейчас автоматически подразумевает, что мы в нем не находимся, т.е. находимся в прошлом/будущем и/или не здесь, а в другом месте.


99,99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 % времени заурядный ум как раз и находится либо в прошлом либо в будущем.
Микроскопический вспышки здесь-и-сейчас бывают спонтанно, но очень трудно достичь их намеренно (точнее, намеренно их и нельзя достичь, трудно оказаться в этом состоянии сатори)

----------


## Дубинин

> А зачем избегать голода и смерти?


Переживать их возможность- весьма пугающе и дискомфортно- отсель дабы не испытывать страх- бреду работать (и не отговаривайте- дойду неприменно).

----------


## Aion

> Ну да. Сейчас договоримся до того, что архетипы есть всегда.


Не, не договоримся, потому что пресловутые 3 - 2.  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей П.

> 99,99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 % времени заурядный ум как раз и находится либо в прошлом либо в будущем.
> Микроскопический вспышки здесь-и-сейчас бывают спонтанно, но очень трудно достичь их намеренно (точнее, намеренно их и нельзя достичь, трудно оказаться в этом состоянии сатори)


Дык, Вас не поймешь, то можно быть в прошлом, то нельзя, то снова можно. %)

----------


## Фил

> Переживать их возможность- весьма пугающе и дискомфортно- отсель дабы не испытывать страх- бреду работать (и не отговаривайте- дойду неприменно).


Смерть еще никто не пережил, чтобы это был опыт.
Голод, да, неприятен.
Чуть более сложное объяснение: "живу чтобы жрать - жру чтобы жить" = ротожопия!

----------


## Фил

> Дык, Вас не поймешь, то можно быть в прошлом, то нельзя, то снова можно. %)


Как можно быть в том чего нет, в фантазии?
А Ум именно там и есть  :Smilie: 
Да и бог бы с ним, сидел бы там, если ему нравится. 
Но разве неинтересно хоть раз оказаться в промежутке между фантазиями?

----------

Алик (18.02.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Этот принцип постоянное изменение. Но тем не менее, пламя то свечи существует, оно хоть и меняется, но оно есть. Человек тоже, каждую секунду немного меняется, как и все вокруг. Но! Человек все таки существует, пусть и временно.



Человек существует в вашей памяти, если каждое мгновение обнулять вашу память, то никакой постоянной личности вы воспринимать не будете.

----------

Фил (18.02.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Раз уж очередная тема перешла в обсуждение дзен, позвольте спросить. 
> Когда рассудок осознает, идентифицирует и пристраивает что-то и где-то, это происходит не "здесь и сейчас"?
> Когда рассудок думает о прошлом или будущем, то где он думает, если не прямо "здесь и сейчас"?
> Как мне кажется, рассудок не может опоздать или среагировать раньше, он всегда все делает "здесь и сейчас". Я бы даже сказал, что поймать "здесь и сейчас" нельзя не потому, что оно ускользает, а потому, что оно изначально поймано.
> 
> Будет ли правильно так сказать?


-Не ищите Будду - сказал настоятель. Просто смотрите - и вы увидите.
-А как смотреть?
-Когда смотрите на что-нибудь старайтесь видеть только это и ничто иное.
Ответ озадачил учеников и настоятель им разъяснил:
-Например, когда вы видите луну то видите только луну.
-А что еще можно увидеть кроме луны?
-Голодный может увидеть кусок сыра. Влюблённый - лицо своей возлюбленной.
Баян конечно,но тем не менее.
Рассудок и не запаздывает. Просто он забит миллиардом мыслеформ о чём угодно,кроме того что нужно.

----------


## Дубинин

> Смерть еще никто не пережил, чтобы это был опыт.
> Голод, да, неприятен.
> Чуть более сложное объяснение: "живу чтобы жрать - жру чтобы жить" = ротожопия!


Про ротожопию и не спорю- ибо поиск смысла- сиё есть- бесконечно заевшая эволюционная пластинка, дабы начертить план лучшего будущего- для знаменитого: "экономия глюкозы".
А смерть пугает именно опытом (к работающему мозгу прикладываем в виде лёгкого переживания- некое: "ничего- навсегда", и получаем гормональное содрогание).

----------


## Фил

> Про ротожопию и не спорю- ибо поиск смысла- сиё есть- бесконечно заевшая эволюционная пластинка, дабы начертить план лучшего будущего- для знаменитого: "экономия глюкозы".
> А смерть пугает именно опытом (к работающему мозгу прикладываем в виде лёгкого переживания- некое: "ничего- навсегда", и получаем гормональное содрогание).


Оно уже было приложено до-рождения. И не пугает.
Достаточно примитивная априорная установка.
Видимо, излишнее развитие интеллекта приведет к исчезновению человека как вида.
Смысл преобразовывать окружающую среду исчезнет.
Кто-то говорил "Дайте бедным все что они хотят и они покончат с жизнью в течение двух дней"

----------


## Дубинин

> Оно уже было приложено до-рождения. И не пугает.
> Достаточно примитивная априорная установка.
> Видимо, излишнее развитие интеллекта приведет к исчезновению человека как вида.
> Смысл преобразовывать окружающую среду исчезнет.
> Кто-то говорил "Дайте бедным все что они хотят и они покончат с жизнью в течение двух дней"


Коммунизм нас спасёт (за него нужно с пережитками бороться всегда- да-же после построения в основном- иначе деградация).
 А про: "Оно уже было приложено до-рождения. И не пугает."-так не было этого, ибо любой опыт этой мяской- токмо при наличии мяски возможен.

----------

Мяснов (18.02.2016), Фил (18.02.2016)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Как можно быть в том чего нет, в фантазии?
> А Ум именно там и есть 
> Да и бог бы с ним, сидел бы там, если ему нравится. 
> Но разве неинтересно хоть раз оказаться в промежутке между фантазиями?


Говорят, что если будет интересно, то не окажешься.  :Smilie: 

А вот Алик хочет пробудить интерес (вгонять ум в "не знаю"), поэтому я и спрашиваю, а может не стоит? Может просто принять все таким какое оно есть?

Дзен-мастер Кодо Саваки о Сатори тупика ума так говорил: "Сатори Буддадхармы должно заполнять все время и все пространство между небом и землей. Один или два "сатори", которые мы срываем как яблоки или груши, меньше чем один пук."

----------


## Алик

> Говорят, что если будет интересно, то не окажешься. 
> 
> А вот Алик хочет пробудить интерес (вгонять ум в "не знаю"), поэтому я и спрашиваю, а может не стоит? Может просто принять все таким какое оно есть?
> 
> Дзен-мастер Кодо Саваки о Сатори тупика ума так говорил: "Сатори Буддадхармы должно заполнять все время и все пространство между небом и землей. Один или два "сатори", которые мы срываем как яблоки или груши, меньше чем один пук."


Андрей, рассудок не может принять всё таким, какое оно есть. Он так устроен, что всё дифференцирует. А для восприятия единства, т.е. реальности - наоборот, интегрировать надо).

----------

Монферран (18.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Говорят, что если будет интересно, то не окажешься.


Это так




> А вот Алик хочет пробудить интерес (вгонять ум в "не знаю"), поэтому я и спрашиваю, а может не стоит? Может просто принять все таким какое оно есть?


Конечно  :Smilie:

----------

Андрей П. (18.02.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Андрей, рассудок не может принять всё таким, какое оно есть. Он так устроен, что всё дифференцирует. А для восприятия единства, т.е. реальности - наоборот, интегрировать надо).


Для большинства людей это некая далекая от жизни абстракция, хотя она и утверждает что-то о жизни-как-есть.
Дифференцирование - не всякий поймет, о чем речь. Если мыслишь, так и непременно анализируешь, сопоставляешь, а как же иначе?
Вот и о боге и душе тоже разговор зашел в духе: так-с, ну что конкретно будем дифференцировать?
Жизнь людей - пир во время мышления. :--/

----------

Алик (18.02.2016)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Для большинства людей это некая далекая от жизни абстракция, хотя она и утверждает что-то о жизни-как-есть.
> Дифференцирование - не всякий поймет, о чем речь. Если мыслишь, так и непременно анализируешь, сопоставляешь, а как же иначе?
> Вот и о боге и душе тоже разговор зашел в духе: так-с, ну что конкретно будем дифференцировать?
> Жизнь людей - пир во время мышления. :--/


В этой непримиримой борьбе с мышлением, главное не забывать про одну хитрую опасность. Это когда вместо направления практики на свое эго, ум захватывается идеей дифференциации остальных людей по степени дифференциации.

----------

Монферран (18.02.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Баян конечно,но тем не менее.


Баян, Вы не поверите, какой баян! Даёшь менее баянов, и более--собственных мыслей!

----------


## Монферран

> В этой непримиримой борьбе с мышлением, главное не забывать про одну хитрую опасность. Это когда вместо направления практики на свое эго, ум захватывается идеей дифференциации остальных людей по степени дифференциации.


Не надо ни с кем и ни с чем бороться.  :Smilie: 
Живые существа в фокусе дзен - в контексте готовности действовать ради других.
_Чувствующие существа бесчисленны; я обещаю спасти их всех. (c)_ 




> И кто эти живые существа внутри нашего ума? Это заблуждающийся ум, обманутый ум, злой ум и тому подобные умы — все они суть живые существа. Каждое из них должно освободиться при помощи своей собственной Сущности ума; тогда освобождение будет подлинным.

----------


## Шавырин

Разъясните .


Будда сидел под деревом (бодхи) .

Ну... типа, не встану ,пока до всего "не догоню" ( по-канону).

* Приходит Мара , искушает. Будда не поддаётся (искушению) . Мара отступает (?) .

Далее ... Брахма (вроде) " О, Учитель богов ! Укажи нам путь ! " (не дословно) .

Гаутама "ломается" для приличия , но всё-же соглашается "встань и иди" (с) 


Дак вот , у меня всегда вопрос возникает : " Где гарантия того , что Шакьямуни на его учительство сподвиг именно Брахма ( Индра ) , а не всё тот-же Мара ( чувак -то прокачен по самое "не могу" ) ? "


Как-бы матрица в матрице .

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> * Приходит Мара , искушает. Будда не поддаётся (искушению) . Мара отступает (?) .
> 
> Далее ... Брахма (вроде) " О, Учитель богов ! Укажи нам путь ! " (не дословно) .
> 
> .


Толи мне кажется, толи у Вас между двумя этими строками какой-то очень важный эпизод пропущен ?

Да и Мара вроде искушал (ещё) не Будду.

----------


## Харуказе

> Баян, Вы не поверите, какой баян! Даёшь менее баянов, и более--собственных мыслей!


Я бы сказал нужно меньше собственных мыслей =). Меньше думаешь-лучше спишь.

----------


## Шавырин

> Толи мне кажется, толи у Вас между двумя этими строками какой-то очень важный эпизод пропущен ?
> 
> Да и Мара вроде искушал (ещё) не Будду.


Что за эпизод ?

Кого искушал Мара ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кого искушал Мара ?


Бодхисаттву.



> Что за эпизод ?


Самый главный - Бодхи (Просветление)

----------


## Шавырин

> Бодхисаттву.
> 
> 
> Самый главный - Бодхи (Просветление)


Хорошо , что происходит далее ...

Будда (обладающий всеведением) даёт (?) ряд предписаний монахам (!) которые не действуют по-прошествии 2 500 лет ( может климат не тот ) ,

 может монахи не те ,

 может, поняли что не так .

По факту ... стареем , болеем , умираем .

Говорят , что Нирваны достигаем , ну ... да "все там будем" (с)

----------


## Дэнни

> Бодхисаттву.
> 
> )


 То есть Мара увидел смену ярлычка с " Еще Бодхисаттва" на " Уже Будда" и сразу отскочил?

----------

Шавырин (19.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хорошо , что происходит далее ...
> 
> Будда (обладающий всеведением) даёт (?) ряд предписаний монахам (!) которые не действуют по-прошествии 2 500 лет ( может климат не тот ) ,
> 
>  может монахи не те ,


Если Вы о Пратимокше, то есть монахи искренне соблюдающие правила и сейчас.




> По факту ... стареем , болеем , умираем .


Так устроен мир. Всё состоящее из причин и условий распадается.



> обладающий всеведением....Говорят , что Нирваны достигаем


Что Вы подразумеваете под _всеведением_ и _Нирваной_ ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> То есть Мара увидел смену ярлычка с " Еще Бодхисаттва" на " Уже Будда" и сразу отскочил?


Зачем Мара искушал Бодхисаттву ?  :Wink:

----------


## Дэнни

> Зачем Мара искушал Бодхисаттву ?


Зачем,как Вы думаете?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Зачем,как Вы думаете?


имхо:  добра он другим желал, в своём понимании - того счастья, которого сам достиг.

( п.с. а Вы как думаете, зачем?)

----------


## Дэнни

> имхо:  добра он другим желал в своём понимании - того счастья, которого сам достиг.


Ну, то есть большего  добра и не бывает, а тут Будда с просветлением и методами его достижения!?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, то есть большего  добра и не бывает, а тут Будда с просветлением и методами его достижения!?


Ну да.

Ведь,  тот Мара, в предыдущих кальпах был очень добродетельным и щедрым, и как следствие имеет сейчас высокое самсарное рождение - в общем все  прелести мира. 
Чего и другим желает, а тут Бодхисаттва стремиться стать Буддой, бедненький хочет освободиться от этого, а то и других освободить  :Smilie:

----------


## Дэнни

> имхо:  добра он другим желал, в своём понимании - того счастья, которого сам достиг.
> 
> ( п.с. а Вы как думаете, зачем?)


Я то думаю, что таков великий сценарий поворота колеса учения,а Мара, существо, создающее контраст с совершенно иной духовной формой бытия, и как бы он в этом мире не преуспел в сансарической форме бытия , она не есть модель незыблемого счастья , а его борьба за свое представление ничем не может закончиться ,ибо это невежество и оно меркнет в лучах просветленного ума!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я то думаю, что таков великий сценарий поворота колеса учения,а Мара, существо, создающее контраст с совершенно иной духовной формой бытия, и как бы он в этом мире не преуспел в сансарической форме бытия , она не есть модель незыблемого счастья , а его борьба за свое представление ничем не может закончиться ,ибо это невежество и оно меркнет в лучах просветленного ума!


Мощно сказано!

Но вот это - _с совершенно иной духовной формой бытия_ - зачем ?

----------


## Дэнни

> Ну да.
> 
> Ведь,  тот Мара, в предыдущих кальпах был очень добродетельным и щедрым, и как следствие имеет сейчас высокое самсарное рождение - в общем все  прелести мира. 
> Чего и другим желает, а тут Бодхисаттва стремиться стать Буддой, бедненький хочет освободиться от этого, а то и других освободить


Ну это с той , с его стороны видения, а вот преодоление этих  искушений- это и триумф просветления и демонстрируемая проверка на устойчивость Будды в его провозглашаемом и, в дальнейшем, распространяемоом   учении.

----------


## Дэнни

> Мощно сказано!
> 
> Но вот это - _с совершенно иной духовной формой бытия_ - зачем ?


 Ну потому, что это духовное бытие не доступно пониманию Мары.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> преодоление этих  искушений- это и триумф просветления и демонстрируемая проверка на устойчивость Будды в его провозглашаемом и, в дальнейшем, распространяемоом   учении.


Подразумеваете, что это было своего рода проверка, заранее спланированная, толи Бодхисаттвой, толи Марой ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дэнни

> Подразумеваете, что это было своего рода проверка, заранее спланированная, толи Бодхисаттвой, толи Марой ?


 Ну,это апогей сценария борьбы 2х форм бытия сансарической и освобожденной,  а спланировалась она сама по себе, потому что должна была развернутся в явной форме.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну,это апогей сценария борьбы 2х форм бытия сансарической и освобожденной,  а спланировалась она сама по себе, потому что должна была развернутся в явной форме.


Всё таки, как мне кажется, дуально как-то.

Но ведь ещё не апогей.
Дальше впереди  было целых три стражи ночи,  прежде чем в мире появился Будда.

----------


## Фил

А какая разница?
Что Мара, что Индра суть Пустота.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Добрый день!
> 
> 
> Тема наверное не новая, но остается актуальной. 
> Я всегда считала что буддизм подразумевает существование единого Бога, пусть его называют высшим разумом, или энергией, или сознанием Будды, которое живет в каждом человеке. 
> Недавно общалась по инету с парнем из Петербурга, он называет себя буддистом, но он категорически отрицает существование Бога, и вообще существование кого-то высшего разума или энергии. Он даже не верит в душу. Меня это как-то повергло в шок, если человек не верит в душу, о какой духовности может идти речь? 
> Интересно мнение уважаемых форумчан, буддистов. Что вы думаете о существовании Бога, души и высшего разума?


Под словом "Бог" люди понимают большое разнообразие идей. Например, идея Бога, как самостоятельного существа великой силы и возможностей, которое сотворило все остальные существа. Если рассматривать идеи Бога, можно обнаруживать в них те или иные допущения, слабости, уязвимости.

Буддизм не учит никакой из идей Бога. Есть труднопонимаемые понятия в философии буддизма. Но учение Будды прежде всего о весьма конкретных вещах. О том, как Вы сами переживаете счастье и мучение. О том к чему именно Вы стремитесь и чего желаете. О том, к чему Вас это приводит и может привести. Сложные категории в учении трудны для понимания именно потому, что люди не закладывают для правильного понимания необходимой основы.

Учение Будды касается Вашего собственного опыта исследования Вашего же ума, Вашего движения внимания, Ваших способностей, Ваших влечений и побуждений, Ваших ощущений приятности и неприятности. Когда Вы следуете практическим наставлениям, Вы все больше понимаете слова Будды, включая самые трудные для понимания категории.

Тогда все меньшее значение имеют думы о существовании или несуществовании таких довольно абстрактных и многозначительных предметов как Бог, душа или высший разум. Все становится очень конкретным и ясным. 

Но если не практиковать познание собственного разума, все остается абстрактным и туманным и за каждым словом таятся множественные вероятные смыслы и вокруг этой множественности строятся тщетные как по содержанию, так и по результату дискуссии.

Учения о Боге бывают разные. Каждое учение использует представления о Боге по своему. Иногда буддийские учителя могут использовать те или другие идеи и представления о Боге, чтобы научить учеников чему-то, что для них будет полезно в повседневной жизни, в практике познания себя, в практике обуздания ума.

Самое большое для Вас значение имеют именно Ваши представления о Боге. Ведь они у Вас возникли неспроста. И внимательный человек может использовать Ваши представления в своих целях.

----------

Асила (20.02.2016), Монферран (19.02.2016)

----------


## Асила

> Разъясните .
> 
> 
> Будда сидел под деревом (бодхи) .
> 
> Ну... типа, не встану ,пока до всего "не догоню" ( по-канону).
> 
> * Приходит Мара , искушает. Будда не поддаётся (искушению) . Мара отступает (?) .
> 
> ...


ОООО так все таки есть и Мара и Брахма, тот что учитель богов, тоесть высший Бог))

Я думаю Будда, как просветленная личность, понимающий и видящий суть всего, мог отличить темную энергетику Мары от светлой энергетики Учителя Богов.

----------


## Йен

> ОООО так все таки есть и Мара и Брахма, тот что учитель богов, тоесть высший Бог))
> 
> Я думаю Будда, как просветленная личность, понимающий и видящий суть всего, мог отличить темную энергетику Мары от светлой энергетики Учителя Богов.


Учитель богов - это Будда )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.08.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Учитель богов - это Будда )


Ишвара  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

Попалось тут в тему в ленте ФБ:

- "...если оставить в стороне атеиста (человека, чья психология для меня - загадка, поскольку я, подобно Канту, не понимаю, как можно не верить в Бога, считая, что его существование доказать невозможно, и твердо верить, что Бог не существует, считая этот факт вполне доказуемым), мне кажется очевидным, что человек, никогда не имевший опыта общения с трансцендентным миром или утративший этот опыт, может наделить смыслом собственную жизнь и собственную смерть, может найти утешение только в любви к другим, в попытке обеспечить кому-то другому сносную жизнь даже после того, как умрет сам". 
Умберто Эко
Из "Диалогов о вере и неверии с кардиналом Мартини".

Очень неожиданно по-буддийски, ИМХО.

----------


## Won Soeng

Буддисты, практикуя глубокое безмятежное сосредоточение на сфере ума обнаруживают разные миры. Это не является чем-то обязательным в практике, но случается. Эти существа тоже могут вступать в общение, можно видеть их ум, видеть, как они родились, каково их становление.

Поэтому буддизм не отрицает сферы богов, способности которых могут быть очень привлекательными для людей.
Но Будда, который видел существа всех уделов, видит, что Брахма заблуждается в своей способности сотворять существа и другие миры. Брахме не подвластны все миры и судьбы всех существ. 

Поэтому среди идей о Боге зачастую критикуются именно те, ради которых люди поклоняются Богу.

Тем не менее, эти существа, могут желать вреда или блага людям, с которыми имеют кармические связи и отношения.

Поэтому утверждать, что всякие религии и культы почитания и поклонения лишь выдумка - не верно и неблагоразумно.
Однако, эти существа обнаруживаются в сфере ума и могут воздействовать на умы существ. Поэтому когда говорят, что все эти существа у людей в голове - это верно.

Но не менее верно и то, что наш мир, находится там же, в той же степени. Разница лишь в силе привязанности к миру чувств. Человеку проще отмахнуться от некоторых идей и намерений, чем от потребности в воздухе, пище, тепле и предметах их обеспечивающих.

----------

Анна А (19.08.2016), Монферран (20.02.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Попалось тут в тему в ленте ФБ:
> 
> - "...если оставить в стороне атеиста (человека, чья психология для меня - загадка, поскольку я, подобно Канту, не понимаю, как можно не верить в Бога, считая, что его существование доказать невозможно, и твердо верить, что Бог не существует, считая этот факт вполне доказуемым), мне кажется очевидным, что человек, никогда не имевший опыта общения с трансцендентным миром или утративший этот опыт, может наделить смыслом собственную жизнь и собственную смерть, может найти утешение только в любви к другим, в попытке обеспечить кому-то другому сносную жизнь даже после того, как умрет сам". 
> Умберто Эко
> Из "Диалогов о вере и неверии с кардиналом Мартини".
> 
> Очень неожиданно по-буддийски, ИМХО.


Батюшка- главный поп- лукавит, атеисты не отрицают бога "вообще", они отрицают возможность существования Бога- как существа- способом описанным в тео-источнике- исходя из самого описания и исходя из знаний об окружающем мире на момент исследования.

----------

Фил (20.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ОООО так все таки есть и Мара и Брахма, тот что учитель богов, тоесть высший Бог))
> 
> Я думаю Будда, как просветленная личность, понимающий и видящий суть всего, мог отличить темную энергетику Мары от светлой энергетики Учителя Богов.


Ни в буддизме, ни в индуизме, этот Брахма не высший.
(их, Брахм, вообще то много : )

----------

Фил (20.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

Он путает атеиста и анти-теиста. Последний действительно никому не интересен.

----------


## Дэнни

> ОООО так все таки есть и Мара и Брахма, тот что учитель богов, тоесть высший Бог))
> 
> Я думаю Будда, как просветленная личность, понимающий и видящий суть всего, мог отличить темную энергетику Мары от светлой энергетики Учителя Богов.


Один бог учитель других(?), чему боги учатся у друг друга и с какой целью?

----------


## Руфус

> Добрый день!
> 
> 
> Тема наверное не новая, но остается актуальной. 
> Я всегда считала что буддизм подразумевает существование единого Бога, пусть его называют высшим разумом, или энергией, или сознанием Будды, которое живет в каждом человеке. 
> Недавно общалась по инету с парнем из Петербурга, он называет себя буддистом, но он категорически отрицает существование Бога, и вообще существование кого-то высшего разума или энергии. Он даже не верит в душу. Меня это как-то повергло в шок, если человек не верит в душу, о какой духовности может идти речь? 
> Интересно мнение уважаемых форумчан, буддистов. Что вы думаете о существовании Бога, души и высшего разума?


Я считаю, Бог-личность, конечно, существует, душа это живое тело то есть она без тела не существует.
Будда великий мудрец, которому Бог открыл природу вещей, ума.

----------


## Йен

> Я считаю, Бог-личность, конечно, существует, душа это живое тело то есть она без тела не существует.
> Будда великий мудрец, которому Бог открыл природу вещей, ума.


Нагара сутта:

Тогда, монахи, мысль пришла ко мне: «Я открыл этот путь к просветлению, то есть, с прекращением имени-и-формы происходит прекращение сознания. С прекращением сознания происходит прекращение имени-и-формы. С прекращением имени-и-формы происходит прекращение шести сфер чувств… контакта… чувства… жажды… цепляния… существования… рождения… старения-и-смерти… Таково прекращение всей этой груды страдания»3.
«Прекращение, прекращение» – так, монахи, в отношении вещей, не слышанных прежде, видение возникло во мне, знание, мудрость, истинное знание и свет.
Представьте, монахи, как если бы человек, скитающийся по лесу, увидел бы древний путь, древнюю дорогу, по которой путешествовали люди в прошлом. Он бы пошёл этой дорогой и увидел бы древний город, древнюю столицу, в прошлом населённую людьми, с парками, рощами, прудами, бастионами – восхитительное место. И тот человек сообщил бы царю или царскому министру: «Ваше Величество, знайте же, что по мере того как я скитался по лесу, я увидел древний путь, древнюю дорогу, по которой путешествовали люди в прошлом. Я пошёл этой дорогой и увидел древний город, древнюю столицу, в прошлом населённую людьми, с парками, рощами, прудами, бастионами – восхитительное место. Восстановите этот город, Ваше Величество!» И тогда царь или царский министр восстановил бы этот город, и через некоторое время этот город стал бы успешным и процветающим, густо населённым, переполненным людьми, разрастающимся и расширяющимся.
Точно также, монахи, я увидел древний путь, древнюю дорогу, по которой шли Полностью Просветлённые прошлого. И что это за древний путь, древняя дорога? Это именно этот самый Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, то есть:

* Правильные Воззрения,
* Правильное Устремление,
* Правильная Речь,
* Правильные Действия,
* Правильные Средства к жизни,
* Правильное Усилие,
* Правильная Осознанность,
* Правильное Сосредоточение.

Я пошёл этим путём и, сделав так, я напрямую познал старение-и-смерть, его возникновение, его прекращение, и путь, ведущий к его прекращению. Я напрямую познал рождение… существование… цепляние… жажду… чувство… контакт… шесть сфер чувств… имя-и-форму… сознание… волевые формирователи, их возникновение, их прекращение, и путь, ведущий к их прекращению4. Напрямую познав их, я объяснил их монахам, монахиням, мирянам и мирянкам. Эта святая жизнь, монахи, стала успешной и процветающей, распространённой, знаменитой, известной и хорошо провозглашённой среди богов и людей».

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я считаю, Бог-личность, конечно, существует, душа это живое тело то есть она без тела не существует.
> Будда великий мудрец, которому Бог открыл природу вещей, ума.


А если вдруг окажется, что Будде Бог ничего не открывал ?
Ведь о таком событии ни Будда, ни его ученики, ни последующие ученики учеников не говорили и не писали.  От Богов, также насчёт Богооткровений Будде вроде не слышно было.

----------

Дондог (20.08.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Я считаю, Бог-личность, конечно, существует, душа это живое тело то есть она без тела не существует.
> Будда великий мудрец, которому Бог открыл природу вещей, ума.


Конечно Бог есть, Вы его и создали. " Иллюзия в мире иллюзий 100% реальна".

----------

Анна А (20.08.2016)

----------


## Руфус

> А если вдруг окажется, что Будде Бог ничего не открывал ?
> Ведь о таком событии ни Будда, ни его ученики, ни последующие ученики учеников не говорили и не писали.  От Богов, также насчёт Богооткровений Будде вроде не слышно было.


Я думаю, в среде стольких фальшивых богов Будде было б не разумно вспоминать о Боге.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А если вдруг окажется, что Будде Бог ничего не открывал ?
> Ведь о таком событии ни Будда, ни его ученики, ни последующие ученики учеников не говорили и не писали.  От Богов, также насчёт Богооткровений Будде вроде не слышно было.


Да, это Будда открыл о происхождении бога, возомнившего себя творцом всех существ...

Когда развертывается мир, то появляется пустой дворец Брахмы. И тогда то или иное существо, оттого ли, что окончился его срок или окончилось действие заслуг, оставляет существование в сонме сияния и вновь рождается во дворце Брахмы. Там оно находится долгое, длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаясь в пространстве, пребывая во славе.

4. Там у него, пребывающего долгое время в одиночестве, возникает тревога, неудовлетворенность, беспокойство: “О, если бы и другие существа могли достичь здешнего состояния!” Тогда другие существа, оттого ли, что окончился срок или окончилось действие заслуг, оставляют существование в сонме сияния и вновь рождаются во дворце Брахмы спутниками того существа. Там они находятся долгое, длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаясь в пространстве, пребывая во славе.

6. Тогда, монахи, то существо, которое первым родилось вновь, говорит себе так: "Я - Брахма, великий Брахма, победоносный, непобедимый, всевидящий, всесильный, владыка, творец, созидатель, наилучший устроитель, повелитель, отец бывшего и будущего! Мною сотворены эти существа...
См. также далее -- в Брахмаджала сутте.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.08.2016), Дондог (20.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я думаю, в среде стольких фальшивых богов Будде было б не разумно вспоминать о Боге.


А если вдруг окажется, что эти боги не фальшивые ?

Ведь в соответствии с текстами Будда с ними общался и не отвергал их. Один из эпитетов Будды - Учитель богов и людей.

----------


## Руфус

> А если вдруг окажется, что эти боги не фальшивые ?
> 
> Ведь в соответствии с текстами Будда с ними общался и не отвергал их. Один из эпитетов Будды - Учитель богов и людей.


Это могли быть синовия Бога.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это могли быть синовия Бога.


*СИНО́ВИЯ*, синовии мн. нет, жен. (новолат. synovia) (анат.). Прозрачная вязкая жидкость в сгибах суставов, служащая как бы для смазки.
Имелись в виду сыновья? : )

----------

Дондог (20.08.2016)

----------


## Руфус

> *СИНО́ВИЯ*, синовии мн. нет, жен. (новолат. synovia) (анат.). Прозрачная вязкая жидкость в сгибах суставов, служащая как бы для смазки.
> Имелись в виду сыновья? : )


опечатка вышла : )

----------


## Йен

> Это могли быть синовия Бога.


Наглядный пример, как привязанные к различным дхаммам люди, лепят конструкции там, где этого делать совсем не нужно )

Хотя, православные уже давно Будду в христианство обратили ) https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Иоас...аревич)

----------


## Юй Кан

> опечатка вышла : )


Знач, угадал... : )
Так вот, в будд. текстах есть и сыновья богов (пал. _девапутта_, санскр. _девапутра_), обитатели миров богов, рождающиеся там без папы и мамы...

----------

Дондог (21.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

А вообще есть замечательный анек, о еврейском мальчике, отказавшемся кричать в небо вместе со всеми одноклассниками "Бо-га не-ту!" и объяснившем это очень просто: "Если его нет -- зачем кричать? А если он есть -- зачем портить отношения?". : )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Добрый день!
> Недавно общалась по инету с парнем из Петербурга, он называет себя буддистом, но он категорически отрицает существование Бога, и вообще существование кого-то высшего разума или энергии. Он даже не верит в душу. Меня это как-то повергло в шок, если человек не верит в душу, о какой духовности может идти речь? 
> Интересно мнение уважаемых форумчан, буддистов. Что вы думаете о существовании Бога, души и высшего разума?


В Богов веруем

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.08.2016)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Знач, угадал... : )
> Так вот, в будд. текстах есть и сыновья богов (пал. _девапутта_, санскр. _девапутра_), обитатели миров богов, рождающиеся там без папы и мамы...


Это не оттуда ноги растут у одного из Мар, сына Богов?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это не оттуда ноги растут у одного из Мар, сына Богов?


Почему только ноги, если он сам весь оттуда? : )

----------

Чагна Дордже (23.08.2016)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Странно как-то, злой Мара есть, а Бога нет.


Он иллюзия и Будда ему сказал - "ты всего лишь иллюзия", - затем коснулся земли и добавил - "Земля свидетель" - после чего Мара исчез. Чуток опоздал. Сообщений так примерно на миллион.

----------


## Андрош

Можно простой вопрос? Откуда буддизм (Будда) знает, что Бога нет? К такому выводу пришли путем умственных рассуждений?

----------


## Шавырин

> Откуда буддизм (Будда) знает, что Бога нет?


А с чего Вы решили , что буддизм (Будда) это знает ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А с чего Вы решили , что буддизм (Будда) это знает ?


Возможно просто срабатывает шаблон мышления - раз буддизм одна из религий, то значит там должно быть  чёто о Боге ?

----------

Шавырин (30.10.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Возможно просто срабатывает шаблон мышления - раз буддизм одна из религий, то значит там должно быть  чёто о Боге ?


Возможно, так-же, это эдакий "заезженный" бренд , к которому каждый желает быть сопричастным так-или-иначе  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Про Брахму уже много раз постили- не имеющего памяти о предыдущем и имеющего память о создании им этого мира и отсель думающий что  только он создал всё в этом мире (что верно в этой задачке), но и что нет ничего кроме сего опыта- ни в прошлом и не будет ничего с исчезновением этого опыта в будущем (что тоже верно для этой задачки). Но тут приходит Будда и говорит, а я обладаю сим опытом- но он вам не доступен. Ему говорят "за опыт ответь.."- а он такой- "не доступен сказал- же.." И все уходят славя Будду!.. (но крестясь на всякий случай Брахме).

----------

Фил (30.10.2016), Чагна Дордже (30.10.2016), Шавырин (30.10.2016)

----------


## Андрош

> Возможно просто срабатывает шаблон мышления - раз буддизм одна из религий, то значит там должно быть  чёто о Боге ?


"Шаблонность мышления" в данном случае, разве что, в следующем: раз буддизм одна из религий, то значит там должно быть ... ответы на вопросы, относящиеся к миропониманию.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Шаблонность мышления" в данном случае, разве что, в следующем: раз буддизм одна из религий, то значит там должно быть ... ответы на вопросы, относящиеся к миропониманию.


Дак так вроде и есть. Только причём здесь Бог ?
Учения античного мира(а это не только древние Греции, но и древние Индии) прекрасно существовали и без этой идеи, а буддизм какраз одно из таких учений, причём дошедшее до нашего времени в живых непрерывных традициях передачи конкретных опытов, постижений и результатов.

----------


## Андрош

> А с чего Вы решили , что буддизм (Будда) это знает ?


Стало быть, не знает? Или надо спрашивать "почему буддизм (Будда) в это верит?"

----------


## Андрош

> Дак так вроде и есть. Только причём здесь Бог ?
> Учения античного мира(а это не только древние Греции, но и древние Индии) прекрасно существовали и без этой идеи, а буддизм какраз одно из таких учений, причём дошедшее до нашего времени в живых непрерывных традициях передачи конкретных опытов, постижений и результатов.


Я, конечно, не сомневаюсь, что существует множество философских систем, которые вполне обходятся без идеи Бога. Но цель ищущего ума ведь не в построении логичной и непротиворечивой картины миропонимания, а в постижении Истины. На основании каких "опытов", о которых вы говорите, получен "результат" об отсутствии Бога? Это опыты интерпретации чувственных представлений?
Вас удовлетворяет полностью "опыт", передающийся путем "традиции"? Нет необходимости в *собственном* опыте?

----------


## Шавырин

> Стало быть, не знает?


Может и знает (да кто его(?) знает)  :Smilie: 




> Или надо спрашивать "почему буддизм (Будда) в это верит?"


Верит в(о) что ?

----------


## Андрош

> Верит в(о) что ?


Ну, например, в существование ниббаны (нирваны). Вы верите в нее? Или "знаете"?

----------


## Шавырин

> Ну, например, в существование ниббаны (нирваны). Вы верите в нее? Или "знаете"?


Знаю , что в неё верят .

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну, например, в существование ниббаны (нирваны). Вы верите в нее? Или "знаете"?


Будды Нирвану "видели" а Бога нет, они "видели" как создается Самсара, все вокруг происходит по причине-следствию. (поясню есть две точки зрения на создание мира, буддистская  "причине-следствие" и теистическая "акт создания") будды видят в мире все происходит по "причине-следствию", третьего лица (Бога, Богов а почему теисты не допускают 2 Ьога, непонятно), третьего лица в этой картине просто нет.

Далее, Будды не в Нирване а за пределами ее, если хотите в Буддахуде (не помню как по русски) -пространстве за пределами представлений. Сансара и Нирвана спонтанно и одновременно возникают из пустоты, Будды освобождаются от обеих крайностей.

Андрюш, не робейте, присоединяйтесь к нам

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я, конечно, не сомневаюсь, что существует множество философских систем, которые вполне обходятся без идеи Бога. Но цель ищущего ума ведь не в построении логичной и непротиворечивой картины миропонимания, а в постижении Истины. На основании каких "опытов", о которых вы говорите, получен "результат" об отсутствии Бога? Это опыты интерпретации чувственных представлений?
> Вас удовлетворяет полностью "опыт", передающийся путем "традиции"? Нет необходимости в *собственном* опыте?


Напишу и своё мнение, впринципе на то это и форум:
Каждый ищущий ум сам наделяет конкретным смыслом свои поиски и устанавливает конкретные цели. В этом плане, как по мне, понятие Истина может быть как отвлечённым, так практичным жизненным (на что в принципе указывали  ещё древние хинду добавляя к сатья определение парамартха), в поиске отвлечённой Истины, кмк. нет никакой пользы\блага, а некие идеи Бога относятся именно к таким поискам.

Что касается логики, то сама по себе идея Бога, как не логична, так и не нелогична. 
Нелогичным становиться то, когда к кому-то добавляют определения - и Всемогущий и Вселюбящий. 
Также логике, субьективному(моему) опыту и просто здравому смыслу  противоречат утверждения о том -  что всё имеет всего одну причину, и что некогда существовала только эта причина и ничего кроме этого и до этого.

(п.с. ценным опыт и может быть только, когда он собственный, индивидуальный)

----------


## Дубинин

> ...
> Нелогичным становиться то, когда к кому-то добавляют определения - и Всемогущий и Вселюбящий. 
> Также логике, субьективному опыту и просто здравому смыслу  противоречат утверждения о том -  что всё имеет всего одну причину, и что некогда существовала только эта причина и ничего кроме этого и до этого.)


.Во- во, когда чёткие пацаны- чего-то трут, то они всегда выясняют- "чё за пацан, с какого району и пр.."- это к тому, что стоит на эту тему больше одного поста писать не на тему о: "бог- есть-нет, верю не верю", а о в рамках разговора-"давайте договоримся, а что мы под словами "бог- будда- знал- не знал и пр.."- подразумеваем?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.10.2016)

----------


## Андрош

> Самая главная книга--это букварь. Он впереди всех книжек.





> (Буддизм для детей)


Странно, сколько высокомерия и самолюбования может быть у людей, считающих себя духовными... :Facepalm:

----------


## Андрош

> ...поясню есть две точки зрения на создание мира, буддистская  "причине-следствие"


Как тогда быть с первопричиной?

----------

Сергей Хос (31.10.2016)

----------


## Андрош

> Знаю , что в неё верят .


А вы лично?

----------


## Андрош

> давайте договоримся, а что мы под словами "бог- будда- знал- не знал и пр.."- подразумеваем?


Ну, раз меня уже тут отослали к букварю, то по аналогии могу порекомендовать начать с любого толкового словаря русского языка. Даля, например...

----------


## Алексей Л

> Как тогда быть с первопричиной?


первопричиной чего?

Откуда взяться Богу тогда?

----------

Фил (30.10.2016)

----------


## Андрош

> первопричиной чего?


Первопричиной всех последующих причин и следствий.

----------


## Шавырин

> А вы лично?


Моё бренное существование в основном протекает в Самсаре , но учителя говорят , что Самсара есть Нирвана .

И в промежутках м/у  (самсарическими) мыслями , я с ними согласен , ибо там и есть Нирвана  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Первопричиной всех последующих причин и следствий.


Если бы все было просто- возьми готовенькое и в рот положи....
Во первых для этого вам нужно знать что такое основа ума, подсказка: спонтанное присутствие, во вторых вам нужно понять как возникает заблуждение. В дзогчене это хорошо разжевано, правдо можно мозг сломать пока читаешь, сразу скажу не для слабых умов. Читайте тантры Шесть сфер, Реверберация звука и Гирлянда драгоценных жемчужин. Если есть желание понять этих трех дост-но. 
А если нет, то объясните откуда появился Бог  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Денис К

> Если бы все было просто- возьми готовенькое и в рот положи....
> Во первых для этого вам нужно знать что такое основа ума, подсказка: спонтанное присутствие, во вторых вам нужно понять как возникает заблуждение. В дзогчене это хорошо разжевано, правдо можно мозг сломать пока читаешь, сразу скажу не для слабых умов. Читайте тантры Шесть сфер, Реверберация звука и Гирлянда драгоценных жемчужин. Если есть желание понять этих трех дост-но. 
> А если нет, то объясните откуда появился Бог ))


Отвечу с позиции стороннего наблюдателя.и немного упрощенно но суть понятна))Мне намного логичней кажется позиция утверждающая что есть некий абсолют,Парабрахман,постоянная субстанция вне времени и пространства,существующая всегда,причина появления вселенной и всех миров и существ,являющихся эманацией абсолюта если хотите.Понятно что можно спорить с этим,но это гораздо более логично(уж извините,все написанное является моей субъективной точкой зрения)нежели утверждение что череда вселенных(сансара)существовала всегда(?),без начала без конца уничтожаясь-появляясь.И ничего в ней нет вечного,но есть некая нирвана,которая вечна,и которая тоже существовала всегда,но она не относится никаким боком к сансаре.То есть некое суперсложное устройство,которое ни откуда не появилось,противоречя собственному закону причин-следствий.Но если мы примем эту теорию,то логично предположить что должна быть в любом случае какая-то первоначальная камма запускающая агрегат)))

----------


## Aion

> Первопричиной всех последующих причин и следствий.


Карма.



> Кто создал миры и существ? В священных текстах превосходных учений Татхагаты говорится, что они не были намеренно сотворены Ишварой или каким-то иным творцом. [В Абхидхармакоше Васубандху] сказано: Различные миры появились вследствие кармических действий. Итак, Будда учил, что все миры и живые существа были созданы коллективными и личными кармическими действиями под влиянием тонких и порождающих следствия клеш.
> 
> *Джамгон Конгтрул 
> Мириады миров*

----------

Фил (30.10.2016)

----------


## Андрош

> Если бы все было просто- возьми готовенькое и в рот положи....
> Во первых для этого вам нужно знать что такое основа ума, подсказка: спонтанное присутствие, во вторых вам нужно понять как возникает заблуждение. В дзогчене это хорошо разжевано, правдо можно мозг сломать пока читаешь, сразу скажу не для слабых умов. Читайте тантры Шесть сфер, Реверберация звука и Гирлянда драгоценных жемчужин. Если есть желание понять этих трех дост-но. 
> А если нет, то объясните откуда появился Бог ))


И все эти сложности нужны для того, чтобы объяснить отсутствие Первопричины? Что до вашего вопроса, то мне неизвестно откуда взялся Бог. Он безначален и вечен, и находится за пределами нашего понимания. Могу предположить, что вас не удовлетворит такой ответ. Но и меня не очень устраивает ваша точка зрения, касающаяся бесконечной череды причин и следствий без Первопричины.

----------


## Андрош

> Карма.


А что является причиной кармы?



> Различные миры появились вследствие кармических действий


Действий кого?

----------


## Андрош

> Понятно что можно спорить с этим,но это гораздо более логично(уж извините,все написанное является моей субъективной точкой зрения)нежели утверждение что череда вселенных(сансара)существовала всегда(?),без начала без конца уничтожаясь-появляясь.И ничего в ней нет вечного,но есть некая нирвана,которая вечна,и которая тоже существовала всегда,но она не относится никаким боком к сансаре.То есть некое суперсложное устройство,которое ни откуда не появилось,противоречя собственному закону причин-следствий.Но если мы примем эту теорию,то логично предположить что должна быть в любом случае какая-то первоначальная камма запускающая агрегат)))


Возможно, вся проблема в богоборчестве? Пусть даже неосознанном... Люди готовы изобретать сверхсложные философские построения с одной единственной целью - получить более-менее удовлетворяющую их логику картину миропонимания без Творца.

----------


## Денис К

> Возможно, вся проблема в богоборчестве? Пусть даже неосознанном... Люди готовы изобретать сверхсложные философские построения с одной единственной целью - получить более-менее удовлетворяющую их логику картину миропонимания без Творца.


Возможно,люди разные,каждый волен выбирать что ему ближе и как он чувствует,главное чтобы без вреда для остальных)))..Лично мне эти моменты буддизма кажутся алогичными,пытался я их осмыслить,пытался,ну никак)))

----------


## Дубинин

> Отвечу с позиции стороннего наблюдателя.и немного упрощенно но суть понятна))Мне намного логичней кажется позиция утверждающая что есть некий абсолют,Парабрахман,постоянная субстанция вне времени и пространства,существующая всегда,причина появления вселенной и всех миров и существ,являющихся эманацией абсолюта если хотите.Понятно что можно спорить с этим,но это гораздо более логично(уж извините,все написанное является моей субъективной точкой зрения)нежели утверждение что череда вселенных(сансара)существовала всегда(?),без начала без конца уничтожаясь-появляясь.И ничего в ней нет вечного,но есть некая нирвана,которая вечна,и которая тоже существовала всегда,но она не относится никаким боком к сансаре.То есть некое суперсложное устройство,которое ни откуда не появилось,противоречия собственному закону причин-следствий.Но если мы примем эту теорию,то логично предположить что должна быть в любом случае какая-то первоначальная камма запускающая агрегат)))


В безличном "нечто"- вообще нет ни причин ни следствий, эти феномены (причины к примеру) являются чисто умозрительными объектами наблюдений кого-то, кто наблюдает (переживает и запоминает) их перед повторяющимся событием. Т.е. не -1 Цельсия является причиной замерзания воды, а наш вывод основанный на пока не нарушенных ничем наблюдений- за градусником (причина- это вывод: "это"- потому-что- "то"). Сам поиск "причин" и "следствий"- жёстко зависит от нашей углеродной биологии (запоминать схему-"как было" и предполагать "как будет"- ради экономии ресурсов мозга-ибо прожорлив весьма (до 25% всех ресурсов в состоянии буйства).
Это всё к тому, что нужность понятия "творец", "сильно плохо- ад""сильно хорошо- рай", "заповеди" и пр.. отражают мнение прожорливой мяски и по иным (не биологическим) законам - вопросы не появляются. 
А про объяснения Будды о мироздании?..так мнится мне имея ввиду сутру о том что я де- .." учу только о страданиях- причинах их и избавлениях от них..", что это наиболее логичная объяснялка, не для того что-бы "объяснить"- то что объяснить нельзя в принципе (удовлетворить всех навсегда словами), а наиболее полная на тот момент удовлетворялка там присутствующих, дабы разрулить непонятки и они занялись- делом- разбором причин страданий и путей выхода.. Я так финк соу ))

----------

Фил (30.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Возможно, вся проблема в богоборчестве? Пусть даже неосознанном... Люди готовы изобретать сверхсложные философские построения с одной единственной целью - получить более-менее удовлетворяющую их логику картину миропонимания без Творца.


Картина миропонимания без Творца вроде первичней будет ?

Борются то какраз Единобожники, чтоб их Бога признали.

----------


## Aion

> А что является причиной кармы?


Вообще говоря, неведение.




> Действий кого?


Существ.

----------


## Денис К

> Существ.


То есть причина появления всех существ и миров это карма существ?Которых нет к слову говоря???Или других существ?аааааа)))))

----------


## Aion

> То есть причина появления всех существ и миров это карма существ?Которых нет к слову говоря???Или других существ?аааааа)))))


Ну а чья же ещё? Каких ещё других существ, если существо по определению может выйти из цепи перерождений лишь став буддой?  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис К

> В безличном "нечто"- вообще нет ни причин ни следствий, эти феномены (причины к примеру) являются чисто умозрительными объектами наблюдений кого-то, кто наблюдает (переживает и запоминает) их перед повторяющимся событием. Т.е. не -1 Цельсия является причиной замерзания воды, а наш вывод основанный на пока не нарушенных ничем наблюдений- за градусником (причина- это вывод: "это"- потому-что- "то"). Сам поиск "причин" и "следствий"- жёстко зависит от нашей углеродной биологии (запоминать схему-"как было" и предполагать "как будет"- ради экономии ресурсов мозга-ибо прожорлив весьма (до 25% всех ресурсов в состоянии буйства).
> Это всё к тому, что нужность понятия "творец", "сильно плохо- ад""сильно хорошо- рай", "заповеди" и пр.. отражают мнение прожорливой мяски и по иным (не биологическим) законам - вопросы не появляются. 
> А про объяснения Будды о мироздании?..так мнится мне имея ввиду сутру о том что я де- .." учу только о страданиях- причинах их и избавлениях от них..", что это наиболее логичная объяснялка, не для того что-бы "объяснить"- то что объяснить нельзя в принципе (удовлетворить всех навсегда словами), а наиболее полная на тот момент удовлетворялка там присутствующих, дабы разрулить непонятки и они занялись- делом- разбором причин страданий и путей выхода.. Я так финк соу ))


Нууу мы же рассматриваем в контексте буддизма,а здесь все есть причина и следствие,в сансаре во всяком случае...По поводу второй части,я вообще считаю что так и надо рассматривать буддизм(мой личный взгляд),прекращение страданий,ну при желании субъекта конечно))Без сансары,реанкарнации и т.д.Хотя все религии запугивают людей чтобы они пополняли их ряды))Это традиция))))

----------


## Денис К

> Ну а чья же ещё? Каких ещё других существ, если существо по определению может выйти из цепи перерождений лишь став буддой?


Так нет никого еще,откуда карма?Так и напишите тогда,что считаете что сансара вечна(пока в ней находятся живые существа),никак не появлялась а была всегда.Как и живые существа,тоже вечны и были всегда.Вы так считаете?

----------


## Aion

> Так нет никого еще,откуда карма?Так и напишите тогда,что считаете что сансара вечна(пока в ней находятся живые существа),никак не появлялись а была всегда.Как и живые существа,тоже вечны и были всегда.Вы так считаете?


Из прошлого цикла Вселенной остаточная карма, неужели непонятно? Упоминаемая вами сансара - это ни что иное, как циклическое существование.

----------


## Денис К

> Из прошлого цикла Вселенной остаточная карма, неужели непонятно?


А вы понимаете?..То есть прошлая из прошлого цикла,а та из своего прошлого,а та из своего и так далее.То есть такие циклы вечны и бесконечны и первого ,то есть начала ,не было?

----------


## Дубинин

> Нууу мы же рассматриваем в контексте буддизма,а здесь все есть причина и следствие,в сансаре во всяком случае....


Я не о буддизме, а об ущербности подхода ограниченного законами биологиии способа наделить некий воображаемый: "всё- всё- бог" - некими продиктованными биологией "нужностями", например ему (богу)- нужно "быть", быть "началом", "всемогущим" (сравнивая это предполагаемое всемогущество- с "не всемогуществом- взятым из нашего опыта), и вообще факт "нужности "супер- доминанта- самого-самого и его поиск"- голимая запрограммированная биология.

----------


## Андрош

> Из прошлого цикла Вселенной остаточная карма, неужели непонятно? Упоминаемая вами сансара - это ни что иное, как циклическое существование.


А в самом  первом цикле Вселенной откуда взялась карма?

----------


## Aion

> А вы понимаете?..То есть прошлая из прошлого цикла,а та из своего прошлого,а та из своего и так далее.То есть такие циклы вечны и бесконечны и первого то есть начала не была?


"Первое начало" - это из креационистской парадигмы. В эволюционистской же парадигме ситауция, когда ничего нет, просто немыслима.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (30.10.2016)

----------


## Aion

> А в самом  первом цикле Вселенной откуда взялась карма?


А нет никакого самого первого цикла. Самый первый цикл, как выше уже было сказано, сказочка из креационистской Книжки.  :Cool:

----------

Фил (30.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> "Первое начало" - это из креационистской парадигмы. В эволюционистской же парадигме ситауция, когда ничего нет, просто немыслима.


Почему "ничего нет"?С этой точки зрения есть Бог-Абсолют))))))))Он вечен))

----------


## Андрош

> Я не о буддизме, а об ущербности подхода ограниченного законами биологиии способа наделить некий воображаемый "всё- всё- бог" любыми "продиктованными биологическими "нужностями", например ему (богу)- нужно "быть", быть "началом", "всемогущим" (сравнивая это предполагаемое всемогущество- с "не всемогуществом- взятым из нашего опыта), и вообще факт "нужности "супер- доминанта- самого-самого и его поиск"- голимая запрограммированная биология.


Т.е. богоискательство, по-вашему, обусловлено биологическими поребностями? "Природа ума" - тоже имеет "углеродно-биологическую основу"?

----------


## Денис К

> Я не о буддизме, а об ущербности подхода ограниченного законами биологиии способа наделить некий воображаемый: "всё- всё- бог" - некими продиктованными биологией "нужностями", например ему (богу)- нужно "быть", быть "началом", "всемогущим" (сравнивая это предполагаемое всемогущество- с "не всемогуществом- взятым из нашего опыта), и вообще факт "нужности "супер- доминанта- самого-самого и его поиск"- голимая запрограммированная биология.


Так или иначе в человеке заложен этот поиск Бога,Высшего сознания.А это уже есть повод задуматься,не все обусловлено биологией,может быть это жажда ума?))))

----------


## Дубинин

> Т.е. богоискательство, по-вашему, обусловлено биологическими поребностями? "Природа ума" - тоже имеет "углеродно-биологическую основу"?


Да- "Ум"  и поиск его "Природы"- суть поощряемые гормонами поиски безделья- торможения, сопровождаемое подкрепляющим блаженством- рождённым  нейромедиаторами.

----------


## Андрош

> А нет никакого самого первого цикла. Самый первый цикл, как выше уже было сказано, сказочка из креационистской Книжки.


Т.е. сансара и все живые существа у вас вечны по определению?

----------


## Aion

> Почему "ничего нет"?С этой точки зрения есть Бог-Абсолют))))))))Он вечен))


Потому что нет мира, и этого Бога-Абсолюта просто некому воспринимать. Сам-то он к самосознанию не способен.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Т.е. сансара и все живые существа у вас вечны по определению?


Безначальны. Чувствуете разницу?

----------

Фил (30.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Потому что нет мира, и этого Бога-Абсолюта просто некому воспринимать. Сам-то он к самосознанию не способен.


Так и что?Это какую роль играет что его некому воспринимать?И кстати можно сказать что он и создал миры чтобы было кому его воспринимать)))))))Да и вроде утверждается монотеизмом что Бог самодостаточен.

----------


## Денис К

> Безначальны. Чувствуете разницу?


Вообще-то нет разницы)))вы же сами говорите что "В эволюционистской же парадигме ситауция, когда ничего нет, просто немыслима")))

----------


## Aion

> Так и что?Это какую роль играет что его некому воспринимать?


Для кого есть, и что вообще такое "есть", если мира нет? 



> И кстати можно сказать что он и создал миры чтобы было кому его воспринимать))))))) Да и вроде утверждается монотеизмом что Бог самодостаточен.


Ну и можно назвать его умом, и всё встанет таки на свои места, ибо: 



> Сам ум создает живых существ и великое многообразие миров, где они живут. Говорят также, что все живое создают кармические действия; но, не будь ума, не было бы и действия.
> 
> *Чандракирти
>  Мадхъямака-аватара*





> Вообще-то нет разницы)))вы же сами говорите что "В эволюционистской же парадигме ситауция, когда ничего нет, просто немыслима")))


Вообще-то разница ещё как есть: вечность не предполагает выхода из колеса перерождения, а безначальность не означает бесконечности.

----------

Фил (30.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Для кого есть, и что вообще такое "есть", если мира нет? 
> Ну и можно назвать его умом, и всё встанет таки на свои места, ибо: 
> 
> 
> Вообще-то разница ещё как есть: вечность не предполагает выхода из колеса перерождения, а безначальность не означает бесконечности.


1)Для себя есть))))Вы же верите в нирвану которая неизменна и одновременно существует и не существует и т.д.))
2)Подождите))то есть по вашему есть Ум,из которого родились все миры и существа?Как-то на Бога смахивает.
3)Так ваши слова были,что всегда что-то да есть,вопрос в том что,изначальный Бог тоже может быть некой субстанцией так сказать или энергией,если упростить для понимания.Допустим некоторые ученые считают что до большого взрыва не было ничего,вернее было ничто,то есть отсутствие даже атомов и самых элементарных частиц)))

----------


## Aion

> 1)Для себя есть))))


Книгу Иова почитайте. Яхве был дремуч и напрочь бессознателен, так что ни о каком себе речи не было в те стародавние времена. Только проекция, только хардкор.  :EEK!:  


> Вы же верите в нирвану которая неизменна и одновременно существует и не существует и т.д.))


Нирвана - некое психическое состояние, если Бог - модус психики, почему бы не назвать его умом? 



> 2)Подождите))то есть по вашему есть Ум,из которого родились все миры и существа?Как-то на Бога смахивает.


Это не по-моему, это вообще-то более-менее часто встречающееся в буддизме утверждение.



> 3)Так ваши слова были,что всегда что-то да есть,вопрос в том что,изначальный Бог тоже может быть некой субстанцией так сказать или энергией,если упростить для понимания.Допустим некоторые ученые считают что до большого взрыва не было ничего,вернее было ничто,то есть отсутствие даже атомов и самых элементарных частиц)))


В эволюционистской парадигме нет ничего "изначального". Для примера, весна не изначальнее осени, а зима - лета.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (30.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Книгу Иова почитайте. Яхве был дремуч и напрочь бессознателен, так что ни о каком себе речи не было в те стародавние времена. Только проекция, только хардкор.  Нирвана - некое психическое состояние, если Бог - модус психики, почему бы не назвать его умом? 
> Это не по-моему, это вообще-то более-менее часто встречающееся в буддизме утверждение.
> В эволюционистской парадигме нет ничего "изначального". Для примера, весна не изначальнее осени, а зима - лета.


1)я не знаток,но насколько понимаю там даже некие цитаты этого Яхве приводят)
2)это психическое состояние,но это обозначает что есть некий бессмертный ум который это состояние испытывает.
3)то есть некий один бессмертный ум создал все миры и всех существ?
4)ну да,только вот есть изначальное появление(начало) этих погодных изменений,названных впоследствии времена года,которых не было пока не образовалась Земля со своей атмосферой.

----------


## Дубинин

> ..
> 4)ну да,только вот есть изначальное появление(начало) этих погодных изменений,названных впоследствии времена года,которых не было пока не образовалась Земля со своей атмосферой.


Да? И как определить момент "образования земли", если это акт не одномоментный, а постепенный? -Только собственным произволом- "считаем миллиард "до"- ещё облаком частиц, а миллиард "после"- уже землёй.." (чёткой границы в "природе нет"- только в "голове")

----------

Aion (31.10.2016), Кеин (31.10.2016), Фил (30.10.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> 1)Для себя есть))))Вы же верите в нирвану которая неизменна и одновременно существует и не существует и т.д.))
> 2)Подождите))то есть по вашему есть Ум,из которого родились все миры и существа?Как-то на Бога смахивает.
> 3)Так ваши слова были,что всегда что-то да есть,вопрос в том что,изначальный Бог тоже может быть некой субстанцией так сказать или энергией,если упростить для понимания.Допустим некоторые ученые считают что до большого взрыва не было ничего,вернее было ничто,то есть отсутствие даже атомов и самых элементарных частиц)))

----------

Алексей Л (31.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Да? И как определить момент "образования земли", если это акт не одномоментный, а постепенный? -Только собственным произволом- "считаем миллиард "до"- ещё облаком частиц, а миллиард "после"- уже землёй.." (чёткой границы в "природе нет"- только в "голове")


Я согласен с вами.Да и эти циклы временны,если мы посмотрим в глобальном смысле "жизни"Земли.

----------


## Денис К

> 


а ссылку онлайн не можете дать?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 3)то есть некий один бессмертный ум создал все миры и всех существ?
> .


Ум это ни какойто один Ум(с)

Только "тссс" , сие есть буддийкая тайна.

----------


## Росиник

> а ссылку онлайн не можете дать?


Вот на скорую руку нашел только в таком формате.
http://refdb.ru/look/2021087-pall.html

Но, думаю, не проблема найти в торренте, или ещё как-нибудь скачать.

Также эта тантра переводится как "Царь Всетворящий".

----------

Денис К (30.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Ум это ни какойто один Ум(с)
> 
> Только "тссс" , сие есть буддийкая тайна.


оу)))спасибо что раскрыли мне ее,премного благодарен)))в буддизме кстати очень много тайн)))

----------


## Денис К

> Книгу Иова почитайте. Яхве был дремуч и напрочь бессознателен, так что ни о каком себе речи не было в те стародавние времена. Только проекция, только хардкор.  Нирвана - некое психическое состояние, если Бог - модус психики, почему бы не назвать его умом? 
> Это не по-моему, это вообще-то более-менее часто встречающееся в буддизме утверждение.
> В эволюционистской парадигме нет ничего "изначального". Для примера, весна не изначальнее осени, а зима - лета.


Кстати вы так и не ответили нормально на вопрос о нирване.Вот например цитата "«Монахи, есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное. Если бы не было этого не рождённого, неустановленного, несотворённого, не сконструированного – то не было бы возможности освободиться от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного. Но именно потому, что есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное – можно распознать освобождение от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного»."..Это какбЭ противоречит вашим словам.

----------


## Aion

> Кстати вы так и не ответили нормально на вопрос о нирване.


Уточните, в чём ваш вопрос. Верю ли я в нирвану?



> Это какбЭ противоречит вашим словам.


Что и чему именно противоречит?

----------


## Йен

> Можно простой вопрос? Откуда буддизм (Будда) знает, что Бога нет? К такому выводу пришли путем умственных рассуждений?


Есть представления о боге, как о некоей неизменной сущности, с определенными характеристиками, причем от религии к религии эти представления разнятся, обычно люди сотворяют богов по своему образу и подобию, а не наоборот ) Будда же говорил о пяти группах привязанностей, которые аничча - анатта- дукха.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Отвечу с позиции стороннего наблюдателя.и немного упрощенно но суть понятна))Мне намного логичней кажется позиция утверждающая что есть некий абсолют,Парабрахман,постоянная субстанция вне времени и пространства,существующая всегда,причина появления вселенной и всех миров и существ,являющихся эманацией абсолюта если хотите.Понятно что можно спорить с этим,но это гораздо более логично(уж извините,все написанное является моей субъективной точкой зрения)нежели утверждение что череда вселенных(сансара)существовала всегда(?),без начала без конца уничтожаясь-появляясь.И ничего в ней нет вечного,но есть некая нирвана,которая вечна,и которая тоже существовала всегда,но она не относится никаким боком к сансаре.То есть некое суперсложное устройство,которое ни откуда не появилось,противоречя собственному закону причин-следствий.Но если мы примем эту теорию,то логично предположить что должна быть в любом случае какая-то первоначальная камма запускающая агрегат)))


Ну опять таки, ваша отправная точка абсолют должен тоже откуда то появится. В тантрах же подробно описано что и откуда появилось, вы не хотите читать, вы не прикладываете усилий а просто фонтазируете или хотите чтобы я с вами нянчился. Не буду. Пока вы не поймете природу ума все ваши вопросы будут оставаться и вы неправильно воспримете простые объяснения.

----------


## Денис К

> Уточните, в чём ваш вопрос. Верю ли я в нирвану?
> Что и чему именно противоречит?


Вообще многое из того что вы написали противоречит друг другу.Просто у меня такое ощущение что вы начитались книг о буддизме,толком ничего не осознали,и просто на каждый вопрос пишите ответы из книг,но в единую картину у вас это не сложилось.Может это и не надо конечно,и Будда говорил что это не важно,но тогда и пишите что я не знаю,но верю в это.Претензий нет.

----------


## Денис К

> Ну опять таки, ваша отправная точка абсолют должен тоже откуда то появится. В тантрах же подробно описано что и откуда появилось, вы не хотите читать, вы не прикладываете усилий а просто фонтазируете или хотите чтобы я с вами нянчился. Не буду. Пока вы не поймете природу ума все ваши вопросы будут оставаться и вы неправильно воспримете простые объяснения.


Я ни какой точки зрения не придерживаюсь(из этих двух),но вы не можете нормально объяснить свою,вот в чем проблема.В ваших комментариях я не увидел логичного ответа.Знаете есть поговорка "нет людей которые не могут понять-есть люди которые не могут объяснить")))Нет,конечно,можете не объяснять,ваше право безусловно.

----------


## Алексей Л

> И все эти сложности нужны для того, чтобы объяснить отсутствие Первопричины? Что до вашего вопроса, то мне неизвестно откуда взялся Бог. Он безначален и вечен, и находится за пределами нашего понимания. Могу предположить, что вас не удовлетворит такой ответ. Но и меня не очень устраивает ваша точка зрения, касающаяся бесконечной череды причин и следствий без Первопричины.


С чего это, я вам как раз указал где что искать и первопричину- заблуждение, а что это и как появилась там разжевано.

Если вас устраивает ваш безначальный Бог то тогда ваш поиск закончен, непонятно только почему вас не устраивает например безначальный мир или много Богов раз одно может быть безначальным почему другое нет, опять таки ведь в безначальном мире нет нужды в Боге.

----------


## Aion

> Вообще многое из того что вы написали противоречит друг другу.Просто у меня такое ощущение что вы начитались книг о буддизме,толком ничего не осознали,и просто на каждый вопрос пишите ответы из книг,но в единую картину у вас это не сложилось.Может это и не надо конечно,и Будда говорил что это не важно,но тогда и пишите что я не знаю,но верю в это.Претензий нет.


Так конкретно ответить на мои вопросы не можете? Тогда зачем эти эмоции? То, что я написал - не мои придумки, а буддийский взгляд на обсуждаемое, и если вы видите в этом противоречия, возможно, вы просто не понимаете, о чём идёт речь.

----------


## Денис К

> С чего это, я вам как раз указал где что искать и первопричину- заблуждение, а что это и как появилась там разжевано.
> 
> Если вас устраивает ваш безначальный Бог то тогда ваш поиск закончен, непонятно только почему вас не устраивает например безначальный мир или много Богов раз одно может быть безначальным почему другое нет, опять таки ведь в безначальном мире нет нужды в Боге.


Нирвана безначальна,неизменна и вечна?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я ни какой точки зрения не придерживаюсь(из этих двух),но вы не можете нормально объяснить свою,вот в чем проблема.В ваших комментариях я не увидел логичного ответа.Знаете есть поговорка "нет людей которые не могут понять-есть люди которые не могут объяснить")))Нет,конечно,можете не объяснять,ваше право безусловно.


А я и не обущал вас учить, тем более вы ничего не хотите делать сами и вы не хотите ничего слушать, только включили свою божескую волынку.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Нирвана безначальна,неизменна и вечна?


Смотрите выше я уже писал об этом

----------


## Денис К

> Смотрите выше я уже писал об этом


Вот ваш комент "Будды Нирвану "видели" а Бога нет, они "видели" как создается Самсара, все вокруг происходит по причине-следствию. (поясню есть две точки зрения на создание мира, буддистская "причине-следствие" и теистическая "акт создания") будды видят в мире все происходит по "причине-следствию", третьего лица (Бога, Богов а почему теисты не допускают 2 Ьога, непонятно), третьего лица в этой картине просто нет.
Далее, Будды не в Нирване а за пределами ее, если хотите в Буддахуде (не помню как по русски) -пространстве за пределами представлений. Сансара и Нирвана спонтанно и одновременно возникают из пустоты, Будды освобождаются от обеих крайностей.",......Тут сверху писали что ничего из пустоты не может появится и вообще это эволюционной парадигмой(или чем там не помню)не предусмотрено)))))..И вы утверждаете что нирвана не неизменна и не вечна,хотя в одной из сут Будда говорит обратное.

----------


## Кеин

> Нирвана безначальна,неизменна и вечна?


Вот вам ещё цитата про нирвану:

_Есть сфера, где нет ни земли, ни воды, ни огня, ни ветра; ни сферы безграничного пространства, ни сферы безграничного сознания, ни сферы отсутствия чего бы то ни было, ни сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия; ни этого мира, ни следующего мира, ни солнца, ни луны. И там, я говорю вам, нет ни появления, ни движения, ни пребывания; ни исчезновения, ни возникновения: [это] не утверждённое, не действующее, не имеющее опоры. Это и только это является окончанием страдания_
(Уд 8.1)

----------


## Aion

А зачем вообще обсуждать нирвану? Нирвана есть покой. И всё, собственно, что нужно про неё знать для спасения из круговерти.  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (31.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Так конкретно ответить на мои вопросы не можете? Тогда зачем эти эмоции? То, что я написал - не мои придумки, а буддийский взгляд на обсуждаемое, и если вы видите в этом противоречия, возможно, вы просто не понимаете, о чём идёт речь.


Ну насчет эмоций не преувеличивайте)))...Вы можете как-то свое личное мнение сформулировать полно.Потому что из того что вы пишите мало что понятно.И я прошу вашу точку зрения как буддиста,а не истину,которую никто не знает все равно..Был один ум изначально из которого все существа и миры вышли,либо много умов,а мир это их эмонация))))Или сразу был мир с существами в сансаре,которым нужно освободится из нее.Почему причинно-следственный закон работает только на сансару и тому подобное.Я здесь даже тему создавал и так и не получил ни от кого внятного ответа.

----------


## Денис К

> Вот вам ещё цитата про нирвану:
> 
> _Есть сфера, где нет ни земли, ни воды, ни огня, ни ветра; ни сферы безграничного пространства, ни сферы безграничного сознания, ни сферы отсутствия чего бы то ни было, ни сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия; ни этого мира, ни следующего мира, ни солнца, ни луны. И там, я говорю вам, нет ни появления, ни движения, ни пребывания; ни исчезновения, ни возникновения: [это] не утверждённое, не действующее, не имеющее опоры. Это и только это является окончанием страдания_
> (Уд 8.1)


конкретно это определение похоже на монотеистические представления о единении с Богом.

----------


## Кеин

> конкретно это определение похоже на монотеистические представления о единении с Богом.


Подтвердите ваши словам каким-нибудь авторитетным для монотеистов источником, пожалуйста.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вот ваш комент "Будды Нирвану "видели" а Бога нет, они "видели" как создается Самсара, все вокруг происходит по причине-следствию. (поясню есть две точки зрения на создание мира, буддистская "причине-следствие" и теистическая "акт создания") будды видят в мире все происходит по "причине-следствию", третьего лица (Бога, Богов а почему теисты не допускают 2 Ьога, непонятно), третьего лица в этой картине просто нет.
> Далее, Будды не в Нирване а за пределами ее, если хотите в Буддахуде (не помню как по русски) -пространстве за пределами представлений. Сансара и Нирвана спонтанно и одновременно возникают из пустоты, Будды освобождаются от обеих крайностей.",......Тут сверху писали что ничего из пустоты не может появится и вообще это эволюционной парадигмой(или чем там не помню)не предусмотрено)))))..И вы утверждаете что нирвана не неизменна и не вечна,хотя в одной из сут Будда говорит обратное.


Ну вот опять фантазии, читаете невнимательно, я говорю лишь что Нирвана:
- не безначальна, она возникает тогда когда сущ-во достигает просветления
- неизменна- да, но только в смысле что это устойчивое состояние и ничего вокруг не меняется
- вечна - да, в смысле там нет течения времени

----------


## Денис К

> Подтвердите ваши словам каким-нибудь авторитетным для монотеистов источником, пожалуйста.


ну прям щас не найду,но это у суфиев например.или у индусов с брахманом-парабрахманом или вайшнавизмом.То есть души(условно)выходят из него и возвращаются к нему..И эзотерическое христианство подобным образом воспринимает воссоединение с Богом.

----------


## Денис К

> Ну вот опять фантазии, читаете невнимательно, я говорю лишь что Нирвана:
> - не безначальна, она возникает тогда когда сущ-во достигает просветления
> - неизменна- да, но только в смысле что это устойчивое состояние и ничего вокруг не меняется
> - вечна - да, в смысле там нет течения времени


Какие фантазии,вы написали что нирвана вместе с сансарой одновременно появляются из пустоты.Из пустоты вечное не может появится.И тут уважаемыми товарищами утверждалось что вообще пустоты не может быть и из нее ничего не может в появится  принципе)))

----------


## Кеин

> ну прям щас не найду,но это у суфиев например.или у индусов с брахманом-парабрахманом или вайшнавизмом.То есть души(условно)выходят из него и возвращаются к нему.


Что-то подумал. А если в обратную сторону: сказать суфиям, индусам с брахманом-парабрахманом и вайшнавам про нирвану, они скажут, что это буддисты так единение с Богом обозначили? :-)))
Вопрос не для ответа, просто думка.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Что-то подумал. А если в обратную сторону: сказать суфиям, индусам с брахманом-парабрахманом и вайшнавам про нирвану, они скажут, что это буддисты так единение с Богом обозначили? :-)))
> Вопрос не для ответа, просто думка.


Отвечу все же)))...За остальных не могу сказать,а вот суфии точно так скажут)))

----------


## Кеин

> Отвечу все же)))...За остальных не могу сказать,а вот суфии точно так скажут)))


Лучше за других не говорить.

----------


## Денис К

> Лучше за других не говорить.


ну просто я знаю точно,так как интересовался этим течением,плюс знаком с некоторыми представителями,поэтому позволю себе сказать))

----------


## Aion

> Был один ум изначально из которого все существа и миры вышли,либо много умов,а мир это их эмонация))))


Как это из ума что-то может выйти? Все, что происходит, происходит в уме. 


> Или сразу был мир с существами в сансаре,которым нужно освободится из нее.


Существа и миры взаимообусловлены. Для примера, в экологии экосистема определяется как биотоп (мир-вместилище) + биоценоз (существа). 


> Почему причинно-следственный закон работает только на сансару и тому подобное.


Ну как же только на сансару? Тогда бы достичь нирваны было принципиально невозможно.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Какие фантазии,вы написали что нирвана вместе с сансарой одновременно появляются из пустоты.Из пустоты вечное не может появится.И тут уважаемыми товарищами утверждалось что вообще пустоты не может быть и из нее ничего не может в появится  принципе)))


Ну хорошо, пустота не совсем правильно по -русски ибо понимается вообще ничего, так же согласен с теми кто говорит что пустоты не может быть, но вот опять слово быть, оно не подходит. Все все что есть это ум а больше ничего нет и быть не может так как ум- единственная форма бытия. 
В общем вот так по-простому, а сами понимаете слова портят смысл,
ибо

----------


## Кеин

> ну просто я знаю точно,так как интересовался этим течением,плюс знаком с некоторыми представителями,поэтому позволю себе сказать))


Так и сказали что нирвана у буддистов это единение с Богом(Аллахом)?
Вот в чём вопрос.

----------


## Денис К

> Как это из ума что-то может выйти? Все, что происходит, происходит в уме. Существа и миры взаимообусловлены. Для примера, в экологии экосистема определяется как биотоп (мир-вместилище) + биоценоз (существа). Ну как же только на сансару? Тогда бы достичь нирваны было принципиально невозможно.


опять вы полупризказками пишите))ум один и мир и все существа его эманация,либо иллюзия(хотя при этом факте человек достигший нирваны при жизни должен был бы растворится либо умереть на месте после этого) или много?

----------


## Андрош

> конкретно это определение похоже на монотеистические представления о единении с Богом.


Скорее на полное исчезновение, своего рода "аннигиляцию"...

----------


## Йен

> конкретно это определение похоже на монотеистические представления о единении с Богом.


Ну и кто с чем в ниббане единяется? )

----------

Алексей Л (31.10.2016)

----------


## Андрош

> Если вас устраивает ваш безначальный Бог то тогда ваш поиск закончен, непонятно только почему вас не устраивает например безначальный мир или много Богов раз одно может быть безначальным почему другое нет, опять таки ведь в безначальном мире нет нужды в Боге.


"Безначальный мир" не устраивает, потому что опыт восприятия окружающего мира говорит о том, что в нем все имеет начало и конец. Бог - по определению безначален и нематериален.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот ваш комент "Будды Нирвану "видели" а Бога нет, они "видели" как создается Самсара, все вокруг происходит по причине-следствию. (поясню есть две точки зрения на создание мира, буддистская "причине-следствие" и теистическая "акт создания") будды видят в мире все происходит по "причине-следствию", третьего лица (Бога, Богов* а почему теисты не допускают 2 Ьога,* непонятно), третьего лица в этой картине просто нет.
> .


Интересная мысль. А если её продолжить не ограничиваясь числами (2,3,4,5....) ? Плюс снять противопоставление с причинно-следствием.
?

----------


## Йен

> "Безначальный мир" не устраивает, потому что опыт восприятия окружающего мира говорит о том, что в нем все имеет начало и конец. Бог - по определению безначален и нематериален.


А где у кольца начало и конец? )

----------


## Алексей Л

> "Безначальный мир" не устраивает, потому что опыт восприятия окружающего мира говорит о том, что в нем все имеет начало и конец. Бог - по определению безначален и нематериален.


По ошибочному определению. 
Что говорит вам опыт восприятия?  :Smilie: )) причина-следствие или акт-творения?
Бог - что Это?
Вы не хотите знать правду, вы лентяй, что с вами время терять

----------


## Андрош

> Т.е. сансара и все живые существа у вас вечны по определению?





> Безначальны. Чувствуете разницу?


Это нужно "принять на веру"? И почему, если "история" каждого существа простирается назад в бесконечность, то до сих пор все не достигли нирваны?

----------


## Андрош

> По ошибочному определению. 
> Что говорит вам опыт восприятия? )) причина-следствие или акт-творения?
> Бог - что Это?
> Вы не хотите знать правду, вы лентяй, что с вами время терять


Наличие "причин-следствий" не противоречит признанию акта творения. Наоборот, снимает вопрос о Первопричине в причинно-следственной цепи.

----------


## Андрош

> А где у кольца начало и конец? )


Начало - там, где оно появилось. Когда это кольцо сделал ювелир, или кто-то нарисовал его циркулем на бумаге. Прежде чем задавать ваш вопрос, задайтесь следующим: а откуда вообще взялось ваше кольцо? Или вы воспринимаете мир чисто "геометрически"? Закон "причин-следствий" тоже работает в соответствующей "среде", пространственно-временном континууме.  И этот закон нелинеен: одна причина может порождать определенное множество следствий.

----------


## Алик

> Ну насчет эмоций не преувеличивайте)))...Вы можете как-то свое личное мнение сформулировать полно.Потому что из того что вы пишите мало что понятно.И я прошу вашу точку зрения как буддиста,а не истину,которую никто не знает все равно..Был один ум изначально из которого все существа и миры вышли,либо много умов,а мир это их эмонация))))Или сразу был мир с существами в сансаре,которым нужно освободится из нее.Почему причинно-следственный закон работает только на сансару и тому подобное.Я здесь даже тему создавал и так и не получил ни от кого внятного ответа.


В дзен учат, что когда я не думаю - всё есть истина : трава зелёная, вода мокрая. Когда я не думаю, нет разницы между мной и этим миром - Аз Есмь. Ещё в дзен учат, что ум создаёт этот мир со всеми , придуманными им, законами, а упорно практикующие могут понять даже, как он это делает).  Вот хорошая ссылка : http://zendao.ru/library/Hot_Taste_of_Nothing

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Наличие "причин-следствий" не противоречит признанию акта творения. Наоборот, снимает вопрос о Первопричине в причинно-следственной цепи.


То, что каждый настоящий момент есть следствие предыдущих моментов и является причиной последующих - снимает сам вопрос о первой причине.
То, что любая вещь\явление\...\момент есть результат многих причин и условий - снимает сам вопрос о единственной причине.

----------


## Фил

> "Безначальный мир" не устраивает, потому что опыт восприятия окружающего мира говорит о том, что в нем все имеет начало и конец. Бог - по определению безначален и нематериален.


Это опыт "начала/конца" иллюзорен.
Это демонстрируется апориями "Ахилл и черепаха" и "Куча".

----------


## Андрош

> То, что каждый настоящий момент есть следствие предыдущих моментов и является причиной последующих - снимает сам вопрос о первой причине.
> То, что любая вещь\явление\...\момент есть результат многих причин и условий - снимает сам вопрос о единственной причине.


Вы говорите примерно следующее: если из яйца вылупляется курица, а курица потом снесет яйцо, то снимается вопрос, что было раньше, курица или яйцо. Поясните, каким образом в ваших рассуждениях снимается вопрос о первопричине? (не "единственной", а "первой").

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2016)

----------


## Андрош

> Это опыт "начала/конца" иллюзорен.


А что у вас не "иллюзорно"? Какой опыт? Если , по вашему, любой опыт иллюзорен, тогда вообще нет смысла говорить о чем-то и анализировать...

----------


## Йен

> Начало - там, где оно появилось. Когда это кольцо сделал ювелир, или кто-то нарисовал его циркулем на бумаге. Прежде чем задавать ваш вопрос, задайтесь следующим: а откуда вообще взялось ваше кольцо? Или вы воспринимаете мир чисто "геометрически"? Закон "причин-следствий" тоже работает в соответствующей "среде", пространственно-временном континууме.  И этот закон нелинеен: одна причина может порождать определенное множество следствий.


Геометрия в данном случае - метафора, кольцо можно сделать используя определенную готовую форму и без ювелира или циркуля. Соответственно у него не будет какого-то начала. Как и у круговорта сансары.

----------


## Фил

> А что у вас не "иллюзорно"? Какой опыт? Если , по вашему, любой опыт иллюзорен, тогда вообще нет смысла говорить о чем-то и анализировать...


Я не говорил, что "любой опыт иллюзорен". 
Я говорил об иллюзорности Вашего утверждения "все имеет начало и конец". 
Несостоятельность такого утверждения наглядно продемонстрировали Зенон (Элейский) и Евбулид в своих апориях еще 100500 лет назад.

Я обобщений про "любой опыт" не делал.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы говорите примерно следующее: если из яйца вылупляется курица, а курица потом снесет яйцо, то снимается вопрос, что было раньше, курица или яйцо. Поясните, каким образом в ваших рассуждениях снимается вопрос о первопричине? (не "единственной", а "первой").


Да, естественно. Любое яйцо или курица, даже если их ктото и назовёт первыми - будет иметь предыдущие причины.

----------


## Фил

Вопрос "что не иллюзорно" подразумевает некоего воспринимающего субъекта, восприятие которого подвержено аффектам и таким образом от субъекта к субъекту различается.

Но вовсе необязательно конструировать субъект.
Нет субъекта, нет восприятия, нет вопроса "что не иллюзорно".
Он становится иррелевантным.

----------


## Андрош

> кольцо можно сделать используя определенную готовую форму и без ювелира или циркуля.



Да можно, но все равно предполагается "изготовитель"  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Да можно, но все равно предполагается "изготовитель"


Очень хорошо.
Тогда предполагается и "изготовитель изготовителя".

Креационизм устраняет сам себя.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Так и сказали что нирвана у буддистов это единение с Богом(Аллахом)?
> Вот в чём вопрос.


Нет,не совсем,так как конкретно про буддизм мы не вели речь,и на тот момент я о буддизме имел представлений еще меньше чем сейчас,речь шла о том что в любой религии есть зерно истины,и в общем и целом любую религию можно воспринимать как путь к Богу с их точки зрения,и буддизм тоже попадал в этот список,плюс говорили про искаженный личностным восприятием предыдущих людей-учителей мистический опыт известных религий...Насчет слияния с Богом нужно понимать что часть суфиев более близки к исламу,они конечно не признают слияние с аллахом,так как в исламе это не возможно,по определению,а большая часть более вариативны и не привержены религиозным догмам.

----------


## Андрош

> Вопрос "что не иллюзорно" подразумевает некоего воспринимающего субъекта, восприятие которого подвержено аффектам и таким образом от субъекта к субъекту различается.
> 
> Но вовсе необязательно конструировать субъект.
> Нет субъекта, нет восприятия, нет вопроса "что не иллюзорно".
> Он становится иррелевантным.


Да, это удобная точка зрения, позволяющая ситуативно и субъективно объявлять что-то "иллюзорным". 




> Очень хорошо.
> Тогда предполагается и "изготовитель изготовителя".
> Креационизм устраняет сам себя.


Точно также я могу сказать, что отсутствие Первопричины устраняет закон "причина-следствие".

----------


## Фил

> и в общем и целом любую религию можно воспринимать как путь к Богу с их точки зрения,и буддизм тоже попадал в этот список,


И где Бог в буддизме?
Понимаете, таким способом можно "доказать" что атеизм это тоже "путь к Богу".

Давайте однозначно определения трактовать, иначе можно "обо всем" не имея в виду ничего.

----------


## Денис К

> Ну и кто с чем в ниббане единяется? )


вы постоянно к моим словам придираетесь,такой религиозный догматик)))не обижайтесь,но вы из ярых фанатиков,коих в каждой религии полно))постоянно ищете различия какие-то)я говорил конкретно про те термины,которыми была описана нирвана,что их можно применить к Богу с точки зрения некоторых религий и монотеистических учений.Вот и все)

----------


## Фил

> Да, это удобная точка зрения, позволяющая ситуативно и субъективно объявлять что-то "иллюзорным".


И вы не можете при этом ничего возразить.




> Точно также я могу сказать, что отсутствие Первопричины устраняет закон "причина-следствие".


Да как это???
Это _наличие Первопричины_ устраняет закон "причина-следствие", т.к. у первопричины нет причины. Следствие есть, а причины нет  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (31.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Очень хорошо.
> Тогда предполагается и "изготовитель изготовителя".
> 
> Креационизм устраняет сам себя.


Бедных Бох! от будейцев всё притерпит, а вот Будду и не трож!! Зачем например  совершенному Богу творить? (меняться улучшаясь или ухудшаясь) (а вот зачем махаянскому совершенству хоть пальцем шевелить- не понятно..)
Зачем совершенному беспроблемному Богу- "всё знать?" или вообще "быть"? (единственно доступным способом- "меняясь..") (а Будду в кайях мы не будем обсуждать- он меняется совершенно и беспроблемно!)

----------


## Фил

> вы постоянно к моим словам придираетесь,такой религиозный догматик)))не обижайтесь,но вы из ярых фанатиков,коих в каждой религии полно))постоянно ищете различия какие-то)я говорил конкретно про те термины,которыми была описана нирвана,что их можно применить к Богу с точки зрения некоторых религий и монотеистических учений.Вот и все)


Выхваченные из контекста определения как Нирваны, так и Бога вполне можно сопоставить,
только похоже на задорновщину с народной этимологией.
Если Вам нравится какой-то лженаукой нео-всеединства заниматься  то пожалуйста, кто же Вас отговорит.
Они даже в Москве где-то на лекции собираются и переливают из пустого в порожнее.

----------


## Фил

> Бедных Бох! от будейцев всё притерпит, а вот Будду и не трож!! Зачем например  совершенному Богу творить? (меняться улучшаясь или не улучшаясь) (а вот зачем махаянскому совершенству хоть пальцем шевелить- не понятно..)
> Зачем совершенному беспроблемному Богу- "всё знать?" или вообще "быть"? (единственно доступным способом- "меняться..") (а Будду в кайях мы не будем обсуждать- он меняется совершенно и беспроблемно!)


А это большая проблема, зачем Богу быть.
Ансельм на этом свой онтологический аргумент построил, типа "быть лучше (однозначно) чем не быть".
Вот кто с этим согласен, у тех с Богом проблем и нет никаких.

----------

Дубинин (31.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Выхваченные из контекста определения как Нирваны, так и Бога вполне можно сопоставить,
> только похоже на задорновщину с народной этимологией.
> Если Вам нравится какой-то лженаукой нео-всеединства заниматься  то пожалуйста, кто же Вас отговорит.
> Они даже в Москве где-то на лекции собираются и переливают из пустого в порожнее.


Кто "они",во-первых?А во-вторых,вопрос,не в том,а в болезненной реакции субъекта)))..Я не придерживаюсь никаких догм.Рассуждаю абстрактно,общался бы с христианами рассуждал с точки зрения атеиста,или представителя другой религии..В данном случае если предположить что есть Бог Творец,человеческие души вышли из него,для каких-то целей не важно,мир его эманация и т.д.,то ему будет без разницы буддист вы или другой религии,если вы находитесь в гармонии с собой,любви и т.д. и выполните поставленную задачу.Вот о чем я.

----------


## Кеин

> Нет,не совсем,так как конкретно про буддизм мы не вели речь,и на тот момент я о буддизме имел представлений еще меньше чем сейчас,речь шла о том что в любой религии есть зерно истины,


Если суфии вам сказали, что в каждой религии есть зерно истины, то фактически процитировали Коран: _каждому народу свой наставник_.




> и в общем и целом любую религию можно воспринимать как путь к Богу с их точки зрения,и буддизм тоже попадал в этот список,


Экуменистично... если не шарить в буддизме.
По Корану, Аллах создал над людьми семь небес (см. например 23:17). Пророк Мухаммад, во время мираджа, тоже последовательно прошёл семь уровней небес, в сопровождении ангела Джибриля - это из хадисов (особенно удивило что Мухаммад там описал, что его повели к какому-то «лотусу дальнего предела»  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
А мистический опыт Будды охватывает 31 уровень, если считать с нижних миров, и если считать семь _небес_ от человеческого, то аккурат втыкается в обители брахм, чуть выше великий Брахма, который и считает себя Творцом.

----------


## Денис К

> А это большая проблема, зачем Богу быть.
> Ансельм на этом свой онтологический аргумент построил, типа "быть лучше (однозначно) чем не быть".
> Вот кто с этим согласен, у тех с Богом проблем и нет никаких.


В смысле "зачем Богу быть"?Если он так и так есть,в нечеловеческом восприятии.Тогда уж можно задать вопрос зачем ему создавать вселенную и т.д.

----------


## Фил

> Кто "они",во-первых?


Они - это сторонники нео-всеединства. Вам бы понравилось  :Smilie: 
Можете поискать по слову _неовсеединство_







> А во-вторых,вопрос,не в том,а в болезненной реакции субъекта)))..Я не придерживаюсь никаких догм.Рассуждаю абстрактно,общался бы с христианами рассуждал с точки зрения атеиста,или представителя другой религии..В данном случае если предположить что есть Бог Творец,человеческие души вышли из него,для каких-то целей не важно,мир его эманация и т.д.,то ему будет без разницы буддист вы или другой религии,если вы находитесь в гармонии с собой,любви и т.д. и выполните поставленную задачу.Вот о чем я.


Вы говорите "Я не придерживаюсь никаких догм"
А вот это что: "В данном случае если предположить что есть Бог Творец"???
Это и есть догма.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис К

> Если суфии вам сказали, что в каждой религии есть зерно истины, то фактически процитировали Коран: _каждому народу свой наставник_.
> 
> 
> Экуменистично... если не шарить в буддизме.
> По Корану, Аллах создал над людьми семь небес (см. например 23:17). Пророк Мухаммад, во время мираджа, тоже последовательно прошёл семь уровней небес, в сопровождении ангела Джибриля - это из хадисов (особенно удивило что Мухаммад там описал, что его повели к какому-то «лотусу дальнего предела» )
> А мистический опыт Будды охватывает 31 уровень, если считать с нижних миров, и если считать семь _небес_ от человеческого, то аккурат втыкается в обители брахм, чуть выше великий Брахма, который и считает себя Творцом.


ну не перевирайте,там у Будды по-моему двадцать уровней Брахмы))))А на остальных тоже различные боги,так что какого бы уровня мухаммед якобы не достиг про любой можно сказать что встретил того кто считает себя творцом)))Да и Брахма считается Творцом вселенной,но творцом наподобии рабочего,он был рожден из пупка Вишну.

----------


## Фил

> В смысле "зачем Богу быть"?Если он так и так есть,в нечеловеческом восприятии.Тогда уж можно задать вопрос зачем ему создавать вселенную и т.д.


Вот у Вас даже вопрос "зачем Богу быть" не стоит.
Вы бы подошли в ученики Ансельму Кентерберийскому.
У Вас Бог, оказывается, и так есть.
И при этом Вы утверждаете недогматичность своего мышления.

----------

Дубинин (31.10.2016)

----------


## Андрош

> И вы не можете при этом ничего возразить.


Конечно. Точно так же, как вы ничего не возразите, если любой постулат вашего буддизма объявить иллюзией, несуществующим опытом несуществующего субъекта ))

----------


## Кеин

> ну не перевирайте,там у Будды по-моему двадцать уровней Брахмы))))


31 это на всю сансару, начиная с адов, заканчивая сферами арупы.




> Да и Брахма считается Творцом вселенной,но творцом наподобии рабочего,он был рожден из пупка Вишну.


Где так считается?

----------


## Фил

> Конечно. Точно так же, как вы ничего не возразите, если любой постулат вашего буддизма объявить иллюзией, несуществующим опытом несуществующего субъекта ))


Конечно.
Буддизм именно и говорит об отсутствии независимого существования субъекта.
Это инструкция, по прочтении которой, ее надо выкинуть.

----------


## Денис К

> Они - это сторонники нео-всеединства. Вам бы понравилось 
> Можете поискать по слову _неовсеединство_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вы говорите "Я не придерживаюсь никаких догм"
> А вот это что: "В данном случае если предположить что есть Бог Творец"???
> Это и есть догма.


Так я рассуждаю в данный момент абстрактно с точки зрения наличия Творца.Не утверждаю что это так.Догма это верить  непоколебимо веритьв наличии сансары,нирваны,31 уровня миров и т.д.И утверждать что это так и не иначе.При этом я не говорю что это плохо.

----------


## Денис К

> 31 это на всю сансару, начиная с адов, заканчивая сферами арупы.
> 
> 
> 
> Где так считается?


Почитайте про Брахму.Он рожден в цветке лотоса из пупка Вишну,и является творцом вселенной,при этом не считается абсолютом и бессмертным.

----------


## Денис К

> Вот у Вас даже вопрос "зачем Богу быть" не стоит.
> Вы бы подошли в ученики Ансельму Кентерберийскому.
> У Вас Бог, оказывается, и так есть.
> И при этом Вы утверждаете недогматичность своего мышления.


Что значит "быть"?Если мы считаем что он вечный и прочее прочее прочее.

----------


## Кеин

> Почитайте про Брахму.Он рожден в цветке лотоса из пупка Вишну,и является творцом вселенной,при этом не считается абсолютом и бессмертным.


В википедии почитать?  :Facepalm:

----------


## Фил

> Так я рассуждаю в данный момент абстрактно с точки зрения наличия Творца.Не утверждаю что это так.Догма это верить  непоколебимо веритьв наличии сансары,нирваны,31 уровня миров и т.д.И утверждать что это так и не иначе.При этом я не говорю что это плохо.


А зачем эти абстрактные рассуждения?
Так можно рассуждать абстрактно о чем угодно, от Дед-Мороза до Спагетти-монстра?
Альтернативная история вселенной "Властелина колец" или "Пиратов Карибского-моря"?

----------


## Фил

> Что значит "быть"?Если мы считаем что он вечный и прочее прочее прочее.


Быть это противоположность не-быть.
А то что считаем "мы" может не иметь никакой связи с тем что есть.

----------


## Денис К

> В википедии почитать?


Почему википедию?Упанишады,Пураны и т.д.Надо понимать что Индуизм он неоднороден.В различных текстах информация различна,вы же знаете это.

----------


## Кеин

> Почему википедию?Упанишады,Пураны и т.д.Надо понимать что Индуизм он неоднороден.В различных текстах информация различна,вы же знаете это.


Так и говорите, вот с точки зрения Упанишад, Пуран, Индуизма неоднородного -  Брахма он такой и такой.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Денис К

> Быть это противоположность не-быть.
> А то что считаем "мы" может не иметь никакой связи с тем что есть.


Уж кто а я с этим не спорю.Но берем например описание Аллаха. "Аллах один, и нет для Него сотоварищей. Ни в сущности (зат) Аллаха, ни в качествах (сыфатах), ни в деяниях нет ничего и никого подобного Ему. Аллах един, и для Него нет пары; Аллах вечен, и нет для Него ни начала, ни конца, Аллах существовал всегда и будет существовать вечно, Он всегда управлял и будет управлять всем созданным Им в идеальном порядке. По отношению к Аллаху  нельзя пользоваться такими пространственными ориентирами, как верх, низ, правая и левая стороны, перед, назад и т. д. Бессмыслен вопрос «где Аллах?», ибо само слово «где» указывает на какое-то определенное место в пространстве, что противоречит Сущности Всевышнего. Утверждение, что Аллах  находится на небесах или на ‘Арше или что Он везде, делает Его похожим на Его творения.Он находится в Своем величии. Всевышнему Аллаху не присущи ни динамика, ни статика, Аллах чист от этих и других несовершенных качеств, уподобляющих Всевышнего Его созданиям и не достойных Его. Кто бы и в каком бы образе ни пытался представить Аллаха, Он абсолютно не похож на этот образ. Он един в сущности, в качествах и в делах."..Подобное определение вы считаете быть или не быть?

----------


## Фил

> Уж кто а я с этим не спорю.Но берем например описание Аллаха. "Аллах один, и нет для Него сотоварищей. Ни в сущности (зат) Аллаха, ни в качествах (сыфатах), ни в деяниях нет ничего и никого подобного Ему. Аллах един, и для Него нет пары; Аллах вечен, и нет для Него ни начала, ни конца, Аллах существовал всегда и будет существовать вечно, Он всегда управлял и будет управлять всем созданным Им в идеальном порядке. По отношению к Аллаху  нельзя пользоваться такими пространственными ориентирами, как верх, низ, правая и левая стороны, перед, назад и т. д. Бессмыслен вопрос «где Аллах?», ибо само слово «где» указывает на какое-то определенное место в пространстве, что противоречит Сущности Всевышнего. Утверждение, что Аллах  находится на небесах или на ‘Арше или что Он везде, делает Его похожим на Его творения.Он находится в Своем величии. Всевышнему Аллаху не присущи ни динамика, ни статика, Аллах чист от этих и других несовершенных качеств, уподобляющих Всевышнего Его созданиям и не достойных Его. Кто бы и в каком бы образе ни пытался представить Аллаха, Он абсолютно не похож на этот образ. Он един в сущности, в качествах и в делах."..Подобное определение вы считаете быть или не быть?


Конечно. Это определение подразумевает априори что "Аллах есть". При него нельзя ничего сказать, кроме того, что он "есть".
Всё.
Кто не согласен - секир башка.

----------

Дубинин (31.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Конечно. Это определение подразумевает априори что "Аллах есть". При него нельзя ничего сказать, кроме того, что он "есть".
> Всё.
> Кто не согласен - секир башка.


Нуу,как можно задать в таком случае вопрос "зачем Богу быть"?Объясните.

----------


## Денис К

> Так и говорите, вот с точки зрения Упанишад, Пуран, Индуизма неоднородного -  Брахма он такой и такой.


Честно я не помню уже,сейчас лень рыться и искать,но нигде я не помню чтобы утверждалось что Брахма это абсолют(может где-то и есть),везде он появлялся с различными аспектами Вишну,Бхагаванами,Пурушами,предматериями,личностными-безличностными аспектами Брахмана и т.д.и т.п.

----------


## Фил

> Нуу,как можно задать в таком случае вопрос "зачем Богу быть"?Объясните.


Да очень просто. На любом языке.
Кто-то говорит: "Бог есть".
Я говорю "Бога нет".
В таком случае товарищ должен обосновать "Бог есть, потому-что..."
Либо признать, что он сказал необоснованную фигню.

----------

Дубинин (31.10.2016)

----------


## Кеин

> Честно я не помню уже,сейчас лень рыться и искать,но нигде я не помню чтобы утверждалось что Брахма это абсолют(может где-то и есть),везде он появлялся с различными аспектами Вишну,Бхагаванами,Пурушами,предматериями,личностными-безличностными аспектами Брахмана и т.д.и т.п.


Да и наплевать, если честно :-)))

----------


## Денис К

> Да очень просто. На любом языке.
> Кто-то говорит: "Бог есть".
> Я говорю "Бога нет".
> В таком случае товарищ должен обосновать "Бог есть, потому-что..."
> Либо признать, что он сказал необоснованную фигню.


Ну так это к любому вопросу можно применить.Почему существует сансара с ее бесконечными перерождениями?Мы уже знаем что объяснить вы это не можете,тогда признавайте что сморозили фигню))))

----------


## Денис К

> Да и наплевать, если честно :-)))


Ну да)))

----------


## Фил

> Ну так это к любому вопросу можно применить.Почему существует сансара с ее бесконечными перерождениями?Мы уже знаем что объяснить вы это не можете,тогда признавайте что сморозили фигню))))


Нет.
Под сансарой понимается само наличное бытие. 
Наличное бытие существует по определению.

Бог же, отделен от наличного бытия. И Ансельм Кентерберийский придумал то, что бытие - это атрибут всесовершенного существа, т.е. совершенное существо непременно должно быть, или оно не-совершенное.

----------


## Денис К

> Нет.
> Под сансарой понимается само наличное бытие. 
> Наличное бытие существует по определению.
> 
> Бог же, отделен от наличного бытия. И Ансельм Кентерберийский придумал то, что бытие - это атрибут всесовершенного существа, т.е. совершенное существо непременно должно быть, или оно не-совершенное.


Хорошо,почему существует реинкарнация?...Ну кто-то считает что все миры это в том числе и есть Бог,то есть он везде,во всем пространстве.И все появилось из него и все есть оно.

----------


## Фил

> Хорошо,почему существует реинкарнация?...


 Потому что бытие находится в процессе становления. А находится оно в этом процессе, т.к. невозможно бытие без взаимозависимого возникновения.
Реинкарнация это не только дремуче-вульгарное понимание как "перерождение богачом из бедняка", это мгновенный процесс, которому подвержено все бытие, в том числе и Вы.
Каждые момент Вы перерождаетесь (реинкарнируете).





> Ну кто-то считает что все миры это в том числе и есть Бог,то есть он везде,во всем пространстве.И все появилось из него и все есть оно.


Наиболее известный из тех кто так считал был Спиноза.
В результате таких пантеистических предположений Бог самоликвидируется, т.к. для его существования нужно "все".
Его отличить невозможно. Он во всем и его и нет. Спинозу за это пытались убить.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Хорошо,почему существует реинкарнация?...Ну кто-то считает что все миры это в том числе и есть Бог,то есть он везде,во всем пространстве.И все появилось из него и все есть оно.


Потому что не могут освободиться от желаний, как вы например. Обычно теисты начинают с песню о том что если бы это было так то мы бы помнили пред жизни. Вопрос к теистам, если нас создал Бог то чё это мы не помним как создавал? А должны!

----------


## Кеин

> Ну так это к любому вопросу можно применить.Почему существует сансара с ее бесконечными перерождениями?


К любому вопросу можно применить? Почему не существует бесконечных перерождений?
Наверняка ответ будет, наука не обнаружила, а на это «почему» ответа не будет.
Может нет никаких почему и смыслов, просто есть как есть. Только для одних это сансара с бесконечными перерождениями, для других - несансара с единственной жизнью.
А смыслы - это у теистов.

----------


## Фил

> Потому что не могут освободиться от желаний, как вы например. Обычно теисты начинают с песню о том что если бы это было так то мы бы помнили пред жизни. Вопрос к теистам, если нас создал Бог то чё это мы не помним как создавал? А должны!


Проще можно.  Если бы мы рождались из живота матери, то должны же мы это помнить?
Забудешь такое разве?!  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Проще можно.  Если бы мы рождались из живота матери, то должны же мы это помнить?
> Забудешь такое разве?!


Да, сктати это тоже хорошо!
Теисты не знают что есть химическая память от рождения, прошлые жизни можно вспомнить если они перейдут в химическую память, но это нужно чистое видение или гипноз, некоторые дети помнят прошлую жизнь до тех пор пока сазнание не ставит блоки

----------


## Йен

> вы постоянно к моим словам придираетесь,такой религиозный догматик)))не обижайтесь,но вы из ярых фанатиков,коих в каждой религии полно))постоянно ищете различия какие-то)я говорил конкретно про те термины,которыми была описана нирвана,что их можно применить к Богу с точки зрения некоторых религий и монотеистических учений.Вот и все)


Фанатизм тут ни причем, ваши представления включают в себя существование неизменного "Я", которому нужно с чем-то единяться или в чем-то растворяться, что в корне противоречит Дхамме аничча-анатта-дуккха, поэтому они просто неприемлимы для описания ниббаны )

----------


## Aion

> ум один и мир и все существа его эманация,либо иллюзия(хотя при этом факте человек достигший нирваны при жизни должен был бы растворится либо умереть на месте после этого) или много?


Конечно, много.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Наличие "причин-следствий" не противоречит признанию акта творения. Наоборот, снимает вопрос о Первопричине в причинно-следственной цепи.


Наличие "причин-следствий" как раз показывает что следствие является стечением причин а не третей божественной силы, все законы физики это суть один закон причин и следствий то есть кармы. Если бы по воле Бога акт творения- наш мир был бы pigs can fly.
Насколько я понял с причин-следствий или кармой вы не спорите, остался один досадный вопрос о первопричине, которй вам не удастся понять без понимания что я уже писал. Так же вам не удасться понять как это без Бога все появилось, но это вашь выбор и ваша лень матушка

----------


## Алексей Л

> Уж кто а я с этим не спорю.Но берем например описание Аллаха. "Аллах один, и нет для Него сотоварищей. Ни в сущности (зат) Аллаха, ни в качествах (сыфатах), ни в деяниях нет ничего и никого подобного Ему. Аллах един, и для Него нет пары; Аллах вечен, и нет для Него ни начала, ни конца, Аллах существовал всегда и будет существовать вечно, Он всегда управлял и будет управлять всем созданным Им в идеальном порядке. По отношению к Аллаху  нельзя пользоваться такими пространственными ориентирами, как верх, низ, правая и левая стороны, перед, назад и т. д. Бессмыслен вопрос «где Аллах?», ибо само слово «где» указывает на какое-то определенное место в пространстве, что противоречит Сущности Всевышнего. Утверждение, что Аллах  находится на небесах или на ‘Арше или что Он везде, делает Его похожим на Его творения.Он находится в Своем величии. Всевышнему Аллаху не присущи ни динамика, ни статика, Аллах чист от этих и других несовершенных качеств, уподобляющих Всевышнего Его созданиям и не достойных Его. Кто бы и в каком бы образе ни пытался представить Аллаха, Он абсолютно не похож на этот образ. Он един в сущности, в качествах и в делах."..Подобное определение вы считаете быть или не быть?


Наличие определения не является доказательством чего-либо. Я могу привести определение Деда Мороза, ну и? 
Это такой же вымышленный персонаж как и Бог. Люди, особенно древние нуждались в простых объяснениях и мохнатой руке будь то царь или еще кто.

----------


## Андрош

> Наличие "причин-следствий" как раз показывает что следствие является стечением причин а не третей божественной силы, все законы физики это суть один закон причин и следствий то есть кармы


Существование законов как раз говорит о наличии Законодателя. Кто установил эти законы?

----------


## Андрош

> Я могу привести определение Деда Мороза, ну и?


Разве ум, сознание не могут "материализовать" Деда Мороза в своей собственной, субъективной реальности? Ведь вы же согласны с тем, что различие иллюзии от не-иллюзии только в уме субъекта-наблюдателя?

----------


## Дубинин

Вседержителя нужно юзать гармонично в лечебных дозах- из правильной индивидуальной для этого действа посуды (старого душевного храма с ненавязчивыми продавцами благодати)- как коньяк- 40 мл- вечером..
(если "много"- то алкоголизм, экстремизм, фанатизм, а в промежутках ломка от бездуховности и  трезвости((
(если исключить- то угрюмый материализм, сыроедение, раздельное питание, бег по три часа в день и прочие ужасы((
Гармония!

----------


## Фил

> Разве ум, сознание не могут "материализовать" Деда Мороза в своей собственной, субъективной реальности? Ведь вы же согласны с тем, что различие иллюзии от не-иллюзии только в уме субъекта-наблюдателя?


По Вашему Бог - субъективен?

----------


## Фил

> Существование законов как раз говорит о наличии Законодателя. Кто установил эти законы?


Не говорит. Законы - отдельно, законодатель - отдельно.

----------


## Дубинин

Не не так- в данном случае- "потребитель законов" и "создатель законов" (упорядочивание внешнего "нечто" для удобства)- есть одно и тоже угрюмое лицо - це мы- человеки ((

----------


## Алексей Л

> Существование законов как раз говорит о наличии Законодателя. Кто установил эти законы?


У вас такой менталитет что кто-то что-то должен создать, установить и воссесть. Естество это не законы правительства, их не издают.
Закон кармы, прародитель всех, существует сам по себе, вы не хотите знать откуда взялось неведение а это всё оттуда же нужно понять, хотя сразу не очевидно

----------


## Алексей Л

> Разве ум, сознание не могут "материализовать" Деда Мороза в своей собственной, субъективной реальности? Ведь вы же согласны с тем, что различие иллюзии от не-иллюзии только в уме субъекта-наблюдателя?


Можно, как иллюзию, но будет ли это абсолютной реальностью

----------


## Андрош

> Можно, как иллюзию, но будет ли это абсолютной реальностью


А что, в буддизме есть "абсолютная реальность"? При отсутствии субъекта и объекта?

----------


## Фил

> А что, в буддизме есть "абсолютная реальность"? При отсутствии субъекта и объекта?


Для реальности не нужна субъект/объектная дихотомия

----------


## Андрош

> У вас такой менталитет что кто-то что-то должен создать, установить и воссесть. Естество это не законы правительства, их не издают.
> Закон кармы, прародитель всех, существует сам по себе, вы не хотите знать откуда взялось неведение а это всё оттуда же нужно понять, хотя сразу не очевидно


Не "менталитет", а естественный опыт наблюдения вокруг, что ничто не возникает само по себе. Если законы тяготения, термодинамики и пр. существуют, значит их кто-то установил. А что до закона "причин-следствий", то он, кстати, имеет только вероятностный характер (и не только по отношению к микрообъектам в квантовой физике).

----------


## Андрош

> Для реальности не нужна субъект/объектная дихотомия


А что нужно? Чем тогда эта реальность "обнаруживается"?

----------


## Фил

> Если законы тяготения, термодинамики и пр. существуют, значит их кто-то установил.


Почему Вы употребляете слово "значит" ?
Я могу сказать "значит их никто не устанавливал" ?
В чем я буду неправ тогда?

----------


## Фил

> А что нужно? Чем тогда эта реальность "обнаруживается"?


Ничего не нужно.
Она "есть". 
Чем обнаруживается? Не знаю... Должен быть кто-то кто обнаруживает. А кто-то существует только относительно.

----------


## Дубинин

> Она "есть".


Вах! Что за гонимый всеми "здесь просиявшими"- приступ веры? (только не развитая шаматха, не позволит заметить процесса "создания реальности")

----------


## Андрош

> Ничего не нужно.
> Она "есть". 
> Чем обнаруживается? Не знаю... Должен быть кто-то кто обнаруживает. А кто-то существует только относительно.


Ну так вы сами себе только что доказали, что для обнаружения реальности нужен некий субъект, который существует только относительно. Следовательно, никакого понятия "абсолютной реальности" в буддизме быть не может.

----------


## Фил

> Ну так вы сами себе только что доказали, что для обнаружения реальности нужен некий субъект, который существует только относительно. Следовательно, никакого понятия "абсолютной реальности" в буддизме быть не может.


Нирвана

----------


## Фил

> Вах! Что за гонимый всеми "здесь просиявшими"- приступ веры? (только не развитая шаматха, не позволит заметить процесса "создания реальности")


Нирвана же!

----------

Дубинин (31.10.2016)

----------


## Андрош

> Нирвана


Проблема только в том, что ее существование надо "принимать на веру".

----------


## Йен

> Проблема только в том, что ее существование надо "принимать на веру".


Вы увидите ее на мгновение, став арием )

----------


## Фил

> Проблема только в том, что ее существование надо "принимать на веру".


Деконструкцию относительной реальности Вы можете практически начать прямо сейчас.
Логически, то что останется после полной деконструкции (просветления) будет так или иначе Нечто (Нирвана).

Как если забыть все слова в языке, то предметы исчезнут, но основы для их обозначения - нет.
Утверждать обратное - необоснованный нигилизм.

В данный (непросветленный) момент Вы не можете получить опыт Нирваны, но это логически недостающее звено в картине мира.
Есть путь (способ, инструкция) как получить это Знание.

"Принятие на веру" в данном случае аналогично принятию на веру аксиом геометрии, без которых невозможно начать изучение математики. Которые в будущем будут пересмотрены и осмыслены заново на 4 курсе матана, в отличие от 7 класса школы.

----------


## Фил

@*Андрош* нет другого варианта. Другие варианты мифологически/ритуальные и осмысливать их рационально невозможно и неправильно. Скрестить теологию с философией невозможно, теология проиграет с треском, всеми своими догмами, нестыковками и логическими ошибками. Теология только похожа на философию, как цельнометаллический телефон Хоттабыча.

В буддизме есть тоже мифологически/ритуальные буддизмы и они в одном ряду с другими религиозными традициями.
Но философии в мифе нет, рационально осмыслить миф невозможно.

Этот весь разговор вообще неправильный.
Сравнивается философия и теология, в лучшем случае будет непонимание.
Поэтому бессмысленно разговаривая с точки зрения буддийской философии сравнивать ее с ведами или монотеизмами.

А сравнивать религию и религию - вообще, еще более бессмысленное занятие.

----------


## Андрош

> Но философии в мифе нет, рационально осмыслить миф невозможно.
> Этот весь разговор вообще неправильный.
> Сравнивается философия и теология, в лучшем случае будет непонимание.


Да нет, мы просто сравниваем два подхода к миропониманию и оцениваем их логичность. К теологии, да и к серьезной философии мы тут даже не приблизились. Подозреваю, что это вообще за пределами возможностей данного форума. Но, если говорить о методологии теологии и философии, то вырисовывается следующее различие:

1. Теология основана на анализе откровений свыше. Предполагается, что человеческий ум и чувственное восприятие слишком слабы для постижения мироустройства. Поэтому мы пользуемся откровениями Высших существ, обладающими гораздо большими возможностями и познанием. Речь не идет о слепой вере, объем информации преподносится ровно такой, который мы можем растворить в собственном опыте.
2. Буддийская философия построена на человеческих умозаключениях, способность к которым, ввиду ограниченности человеческого разума (по мнению теологов монотеистов) слишком мала.

----------

Фил (31.10.2016)

----------


## Aion

> А что, в буддизме есть "абсолютная реальность"? При отсутствии субъекта и объекта?


Есть. См. Абсолютное и относительное в буддизме

----------

Фил (31.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Потому что бытие находится в процессе становления. А находится оно в этом процессе, т.к. невозможно бытие без взаимозависимого возникновения.
> Реинкарнация это не только дремуче-вульгарное понимание как "перерождение богачом из бедняка", это мгновенный процесс, которому подвержено все бытие, в том числе и Вы.
> Каждые момент Вы перерождаетесь (реинкарнируете).
> 
> 
> Наиболее известный из тех кто так считал был Спиноза.
> В результате таких пантеистических предположений Бог самоликвидируется, т.к. для его существования нужно "все".
> Его отличить невозможно. Он во всем и его и нет. Спинозу за это пытались убить.


Бытие не находится в процессе становления,оно находится в процессе изменения.Да и не в том суть,вообще реинкарнация без постоянной частицы бессмысленна.Вот допустим вы родились жили умерли,Каким образом перерождение происходит?С чего вообще?Ваше тело дальше изменяется,и превращается в прах,то есть долгий период времени продолжает изменяться.А для того чтобы родился другой человек должно произойти зачатие 9 месяцев созревания плода и рождение.Минутка юмора на канале)))То есть один человек умирает,а тело продолжает изменяться и никуда не девается,его карма несется к первым попавшимся занимающимся сексом,бабахает их по голове,пожалуйста зачатие.Бред..При реинкарнации,принятии иллюзорности мира и эмонациями ума,перерождение должно происходит мгновенно.

----------


## Денис К

> Конечно, много.


Почему человек достигающий нирваны при жизни не растворяется мгновенно в воздухе?Либо не умирает на месте?

----------


## Aion

> Почему человек достигающий нирваны при жизни не растворяется мгновенно в воздухе?Либо не умирает на месте?


Потому что он просто не создаёт новой кармы. И всё, собственно.

----------


## Денис К

> Потому что он просто не создаёт новой кармы. И всё, собственно.


Не-не-не,это противоречит вашим словам,невозможно находится в сансаре и не подвергаться изменению...Так и тогда выходит что ум заперт в теле,раз не может его покинуть даже при обретении состояния нирваны.Опять-таки не увязочка.

----------


## Aion

> Не-не-не,это противоречит вашим словам,невозможно находится в сансаре и не подвергаться изменению...Так и тогда выходит что ум заперт в теле,раз не может его покинуть даже при обретении состояния нирваны.Опять-таки не увязочка.


Изменения ещё как происходят, вот и Бхагаван наш умер от пищевого отравления. А новой кармы не создаётся.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис К

> Изменения ещё как происходят, вот и Бхагаван наш умер от пищевого отравления. А новой кармы не создаётся.


Нет, если ум в состоянии сансары держит только карма-привязанности и т.д.,то когда ты от них освободишся ты автоматом должен покидать ее.И новой кармы ты не можешь не создавать потому что так и так живешь,проповедуюшь,кушаешь и остльное.Это все несет изменения в мире.

----------


## Aion

> Нет, если ум в состоянии сансары держит только карма-привязанности и т.д.,то когда ты от них освободишся ты автоматом должен покидать ее.И новой кармы ты не можешь не создавать потому что так и так живешь,проповедуюшь,кушаешь и остльное.Это все несет изменения в мире.


Всё течёт, всё изменяется, но новой кармы у будд не возникает. Они вне двойственности.

----------


## Фил

> Бытие не находится в процессе становления,оно находится в процессе изменения.Да и не в том суть,вообще реинкарнация без постоянной частицы бессмысленна.Вот допустим вы родились жили умерли,Каким образом перерождение происходит?С чего вообще?Ваше тело дальше изменяется,и превращается в прах,то есть долгий период времени продолжает изменяться.А для того чтобы родился другой человек должно произойти зачатие 9 месяцев созревания плода и рождение.Минутка юмора на канале)))То есть один человек умирает,а тело продолжает изменяться и никуда не девается,его карма несется к первым попавшимся занимающимся сексом,бабахает их по голове,пожалуйста зачатие.Бред..При реинкарнации,принятии иллюзорности мира и эмонациями ума,перерождение должно происходит мгновенно.


Это в индуизме реинкарнация с дживой, пурушей или чем там еще. А в буддизме можно и без.

----------


## Денис К

> Всё течёт, всё изменяется, но новой кармы у будд не возникает. Они вне двойственности.


Так как они могут не создавать новой кармы в сансаре?С чего она у ннх не создается?Пусть там она у них позитивная,то-се,но она не может не создаваться в процессе жизнедеятельности.Потому любое твое действие несет изменения в мире,от этого некуда ни деться.

----------


## Йен

> Да нет, мы просто сравниваем два подхода к миропониманию и оцениваем их логичность. К теологии, да и к серьезной философии мы тут даже не приблизились. Подозреваю, что это вообще за пределами возможностей данного форума. Но, если говорить о методологии теологии и философии, то вырисовывается следующее различие:
> 
> 1. Теология основана на анализе откровений свыше. Предполагается, что человеческий ум и чувственное восприятие слишком слабы для постижения мироустройства. Поэтому мы пользуемся откровениями Высших существ, обладающими гораздо большими возможностями и познанием. Речь не идет о слепой вере, объем информации преподносится ровно такой, который мы можем растворить в собственном опыте.
> 2. Буддийская философия построена на человеческих умозаключениях, способность к которым, ввиду ограниченности человеческого разума (по мнению теологов монотеистов) слишком мала.



«Как же, Васеттха? Есть ли у брахманов, сведущих в трёх ведах, какой-нибудь один наставник, который бы воочию видел Брахму?»
«Конечно нет, почтенный Готама».
«Как же, Васеттха? Есть ли у брахманов, сведущих в трёх ведах, какой-нибудь один наставник наставников, который бы воочию видел Брахму?»
«Конечно нет, почтенный Готама».
«Как же, Васеттха? Есть ли у брахманов, сведущих в трёх ведах, кто-нибудь, вплоть до седьмого поколения наставников, который бы воочию видел Брахму?»
«Конечно нет, почтенный Готама».
«Как же, Васеттха? Те мудрецы древности, которые были из брахманов, сведущих в трёх ведах, а именно: Аттхака, Вамака, Вамадева, Весамитта, Яматагги, Ангираса, Бхарадваджа, Васеттха, Кассапа, Бхагу, что составили священные тексты, передали священные тексты – древние священные тексты, слова которых пропетые, переданные, собранные вместе, брахманы, сведущие в трёх ведах, теперь продолжают петь и продолжают произносить, продолжая произносить некогда произнесённое, продолжая изрекать изречённое, – говорили ли они так: «Мы знаем, мы видим, откуда Брахма и где Брахма, и куда направляется Брахма»?
«Конечно нет, почтенный Готама».
«Итак, Васеттха, нет среди брахманов, сведущих в трёх ведах, какого-нибудь одного, который бы воочию видел Брахму… и те мудрецы древности, которые были из брахманов, сведущих в трёх ведах, а именно: Аттхака, Вамака, Вамадева, Весамитта, Яматагги, Ангираса, Бхарадваджа, Васеттха, Кассапа, Бхагу… продолжая изрекать изречённое, – они не говорили так: «Мы знаем, мы видим, откуда Брахма и где Брахма, и куда направляется Брахма». Эти же сведущие в трёх ведах брахманы, поистине, говорят так: «Мы проповедуем путь к соединению с тем, кого не знаем и не видим; этот путь прям, эта дорога направлена к избавлению и выводит следующего по ней к соединению с Брахмой».
Как же ты думаешь об этом, Васеттха? Если так, то не оказываются ли слова брахманов, сведущих в трёх ведах, необоснованными?»
«Несомненно, почтенный Готама, если так, то слова брахманов, сведущих в трёх ведах, оказываются необоснованными».

«Итак, Васеттха, эти брахманы, сведущие в трёх ведах, способны проповедовать путь к соединению с тем, чего не знают и не видят: «Этот путь прям, эта дорога направлена к избавлению и выводит следующего по ней к соединению с Брахмой». А такого быть не может. Подобно тому, Васеттха, как в веренице слепых, держащихся друг за друга, ни первый не видит, ни средний не видит, ни последний не видит, точно так же, Васеттха, и в словах брахманов, сведущих в трёх ведах, как в веренице слепых, ни первый не видит, ни средний не видит, ни последний не видит. И слова этих брахманов, сведущих в трёх ведах, оказываются смешными, оказываются болтовней, оказываются тщетными, оказываются пустыми.

...
Когда так было сказано, юный Васеттха сказал Блаженному: «Я слышал, почтенный Готама, что отшельник Готама разъясняет путь к соединению с Брахмой. Хорошо, если достопочтенный Готама разъяснит нам путь к соединению с Брахмой, если достопочтенный Готама вознесёт Брахманское потомство».
«В таком случае, Васеттха, слушай и тщательно внимай [тому, что] я скажу».
...

Тевидджа сутта

----------


## Денис К

> Это в индуизме реинкарнация с дживой, пурушей или чем там еще. А в буддизме можно и без.


Это я в курсе..Только вот при таком понятии реинкарнации все должно появляться мгновенно,а этого нет,нестыковочка.

----------


## Aion

> Так как они могут не создавать новой кармы в сансаре?С чего она у ннх не создается?Пусть там она у них позитивная,то-се,но она не может не создаваться в процессе жизнедеятельности.Потому любое твое действие несет изменения в мире,от этого некуда ни деться.


Будды не создают карму, ввергающую в сансару. Больше мне нечего вам сказать.

----------


## Фил

> Так как они могут не создавать новой кармы в сансаре?С чего она у ннх не создается?Пусть там она у них позитивная,то-се,но она не может не создаваться в процессе жизнедеятельности.Потому любое твое действие несет изменения в мире,от этого некуда ни деться.


Осознанные действия создают карму. Если он во сне жука раздавил, то не считается.

----------


## Йен

> Нет, если ум в состоянии сансары держит только карма-привязанности и т.д.,то когда ты от них освободишся ты автоматом должен покидать ее.И новой кармы ты не можешь не создавать потому что так и так живешь,проповедуюшь,кушаешь и остльное.Это все несет изменения в мире.


Араханты не создают новой каммы, их действия пусты и называются "крийя".

----------


## Фил

> Это я в курсе..Только вот при таком понятии реинкарнации все должно появляться мгновенно,а этого нет,нестыковочка.


Почему мгновенно?
Что мгновенно?
Поясните, не уловил....

----------


## Денис К

> Осознанные действия создают карму. Если он во сне жука раздавил, то не считается.


ну нефигасе новость,то есть если я случайно взорву дом с тысячей жителей тем самым испорчу им карму в том числе то не считается???

----------


## Денис К

> Почему мгновенно?
> Что мгновенно?
> Поясните, не уловил....


Как происходит перерождение в другое существо(человека)???Вот умер человек,труп его гниет еще года,новое существо уже родилось?И как это может произойти?

----------


## Aion

> Как происходит перерождение в другое существо(человека)???Вот умер человек,труп его гниет еще года,новое существо уже родилось?И как это может произойти?


Бардо Тхёдол почитайте. Там всё подробно описано.  :Big Grin:

----------

Алексей Л (01.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Бардо Тхёдол почитайте. Там всё подробно описано.


там все очень похоже на наличие некоего духа.Который даже после смерти может воспринимать инфу

----------


## Фил

> там все очень похоже на наличие некоего духа.Который даже после смерти может воспринимать инфу


А почему нет. Только он непостоянен и лишен самобытия.

----------

Алексей Л (01.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> А почему нет. Только он непостоянен и лишен самобытия.


Если бы он был лишен самобытия то и информацию не мог бы воспринимать.То ли ваши,то ли кого-то еще слова в этой теме.

----------


## Фил

> ну нефигасе новость,то есть если я случайно взорву дом с тысячей жителей тем самым испорчу им карму в том числе то не считается???


В общем случае не считается.
Проводник открывший стоп-кран на станции Каменская и угробивший сотни жизней не виноват ни по УК, ни кармически.

----------


## Денис К

> В общем случае не считается.
> Проводник открывший стоп-кран на станции Каменская и угробивший сотни жизней не виноват ни по УК, ни кармически.


По ук понятно,а вот по карме нет..Это противоречие законам причин-следствий.

----------


## Фил

> Если бы он был лишен самобытия то и информацию не мог бы воспринимать.То ли ваши,то ли кого-то еще слова в этой теме.


Наоборот. Если бы обладал самобытием, то не мог бы меняться и воспринимать.

----------

Алексей Л (01.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> По ук понятно,а вот по карме нет..Это противоречие законам причин-следствий.


Есть сутта про слепого архата раздавившего жуков и попавшего в Ниббану. Поищите по форуму. 
Не противоречит.

Это не его действия.

----------


## Фил

А то что Вы говорите, это ветхозаветный принцип талиона - око за око, зуб за зуб.
Не важно, была вина или нет.
Такое, кстати в ГК.
УК в этом плане чуть продвинутей. Но не гуманней. Защищается не человек, а государство.

----------


## Денис К

> Есть сутта про слепого архата раздавившего жуков и попавшего в Ниббану. Поищите по форуму. 
> Не противоречит.


Карма не личностна она не может делать таких различий..Тогда получается что и убийца который считает свои убийства благом тоже "не считается"))

----------


## Денис К

> Наоборот. Если бы обладал самобытием, то не мог бы меняться и воспринимать.


человек обладает самобытием,тем не менее постоянно меняется.

----------


## Фил

> Карма не личностна она не может делать таких различий..Тогда получается что и убийца который считает свои убийства благом тоже "не считается"))


Нет не так.
Осмысленные действия, четана.
От эмоциональной окраски (хорошо/плохо) не зависит.

----------


## Фил

> человек обладает самобытием,тем не менее постоянно меняется.


Да ладно?

----------


## Денис К

> Нет не так.
> Осмысленные действия, четана.
> От эмоциональной окраски (хорошо/плохо) не зависит.


Хорошая позиция))))Удобная))..А неживая природа подвержена карме?

----------


## Денис К

> Да ладно?


Термин перепутал))))...Так вы так и не ответили по вопросу по реинкарнацию.

----------


## Йен

Денис К, почитайте, например, книгу Анандамайтрейя "Раскрывая Дхарму", он там процесс перерождения через бхавангу подробно описывает.

----------


## Денис К

> Денис К, почитайте, например, книгу Анандамайтрейя "Раскрывая Дхарму", он там процесс перерождения через бхавангу подробно описывает.


Спасибо,прочитал,только написанное там так раз смахивает на путешествие из тела в тело,нежели на то о чем вы говорите.Просто говорится поток сознания(ум) вместо души.

----------


## Денис К

"Предположим человек умирает.Если ему суждено родиться человеком и материнское чрево уже готово принять его(что бывает крайне редко),то ум продолжает оставаться в теле еще один день."

----------


## Йен

> Спасибо,прочитал,только написанное там так раз смахивает на путешествие из тела в тело,нежели на то о чем вы говорите.Просто говорится поток сознания вместо души.


Сознание возникает и исчезает при наличии и отсутствии контакта, потоком его называют для удобства. Под душой же предполагается нечто неизменное.

----------


## Денис К

> Сознание возникает и исчезает при наличии и отсутствии контакта, потоком его называют для удобства. Под душой же предполагается нечто неизменное.


Контакта с чем?С материальным телом?

----------


## Йен

> Контакта с чем?С материальным телом?


Органов чувств и их объектов.

----------


## Денис К

> Органов чувств и их объектов.


Ага-угу,только вот например некий мир богов это энергия,астральный мир как утверждается в этой же книге,какие-то там органы чувств и объекты??Или у мертвого тела какие органы чувств ничего не работает уже,а сознание там находится и наоборот все помнит что не помнило при жизни и т.д.и т.п..

----------


## Дубинин

> Хорошая позиция))))Удобная))..А неживая природа подвержена карме?


В традиции Гелуг - в Ламриме Ламы Дже Цонкапы, даётся разбор кармы- "полной". Для того что- бы случилась карма именно за "убийство" (а не куча приятных или мучительных "размазанных" последствий), должны быть соблюдены условия:
1 Намерение убить именно конкретного кого-то.
2.Безошибочное опознавание объекта намерения перед действием (дабы не случилось- "ой ошибочка вышла")
3.Само убийство.
4. Удовлетворение от выполненного. 

Ежели что-то не выполнено, то  "полной кармы убийства"- нет. (например при случайном убийстве- в потоке ума будет карма "смерти" но не убийства, от сель по мануалам- не будет в будущем "привычных тенденций убивать" и "попадания в ад" а будет-"преждевременная смерть"..
(у нас всё посчитано!..))

----------

Aion (01.11.2016), Йен (31.10.2016), Фил (31.10.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Ага-угу,только вот например некий мир богов это энергия,астральный мир как утверждается в этой же книге,какие-то там органы чувств и объекты??Или у мертвого тела какие органы чувств ничего не работает уже,а сознание там находится и наоборот все помнит что не помнило при жизни и т.д.и т.п..


В мирах выше человеческого есть тонкие тела или ум - как один из органов чувств. Когда, к примеру,  органы чувств повреждены или человек в отключке - включается бхаванга, фоновое сознание.

----------


## Денис К

Пфффф.Цитата"Допустим ваше тело разорвало на куски бомбой,но ваше астральное тело никаким взрывом не разрушить.Астральное тело мгновенно покидает физическое,в нем человек может навестить своих друзей или прийти в свой дом,астральное тело нельзя уничтожить оружием."

----------


## Денис К

> В традиции Гелуг - в Ламриме Ламы Дже Цонкапы, даётся разбор кармы- "полной". Для того что- бы случилась карма именно за "убийство" (а не куча приятных или мучительных "размазанных" последствий), должны быть соблюдены условия:
> 1 Намерение убить именно конкретного кого-то.
> 2.Безошибочное опознавание объекта намерения перед действием (дабы не случилось- "ой ошибочка вышла")
> 3.Само убийство.
> 4. Удовлетворение от выполненного. 
> 
> Ежели что-то не выполнено, то  "полной кармы убийства"- нет. (например при случайном убийстве- в потоке ума будет карма "смерти" но не убийства, от сель по мануалам- не будет в будущем "привычных тенденций убивать" и "попадания в ад" а будет-"преждевременная смерть"..
> (у нас всё посчитано!..))


Окей,но в любом случае карма должна быть,пусть не за убийство.

----------


## Йен

> Окей,но в любом случае карма должна быть,пусть не за убийство.


Кому карма что-то должна? )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Кому карма что-то должна? )


Должны быть плоды этой кармы,вернее действия пусть и не осознанного.Вы опять придираетесь по пусту к словам.

----------


## Дубинин

> Окей,но в любом случае карма должна быть,пусть не за убийство.


Только за "намеренное". Так-что с "добрым запутавшимся убийцей" вы правы- по мануалам- он схватит карму неверных взглядов (что гарантированно в ад ,но не для мокрушников, а иной), так- же карму "преждевременной смерти" ну и по мелочи- разно-всяко.., но именно кармы "убийства"- да- не будет.

----------


## Йен

> Должны быть плоды этой кармы,вернее действия пусть и не осознанного.Вы опять придираетесь по пусту к словам.




● Не всё в этом мире зависит от закона каммы. Каммический закон, несмотря на его важность, является лишь одним из 24 причинных условий (паччайя), описанных в Абхидхамме. Например, камма не является единственным определителем текущего состояния ума и намеренного (волевого) действия, которое создаёт новую камму. Будда говорил, что если бы это было так, то, например, преступник всегда оставался бы преступником (т.е. негативные поступки создавали бы негативную камму, что формировала бы негативные состояния ума и неблагие волевые намерения, которые в свою очередь опять создавали бы негативную камму и так далее...).

(С) Тхеравада.ру

----------

Aion (01.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> ● Не всё в этом мире зависит от закона каммы. Каммический закон, несмотря на его важность, является лишь одним из 24 причинных условий (паччайя), описанных в Абхидхамме. Например, камма не является единственным определителем текущего состояния ума и намеренного (волевого) действия, которое создаёт новую камму. Будда говорил, что если бы это было так, то, например, преступник всегда оставался бы преступником (т.е. негативные поступки создавали бы негативную камму, что формировала бы негативные состояния ума и неблагие волевые намерения, которые в свою очередь опять создавали бы негативную камму и так далее...).
> 
> (С) Тхеравада.ру


)))ясно))..Ладно,с этим разобрались,если случайно кого-то убьешь,ты чист почти)))Также если ты что-то делаешь с благими намерениями а от этого погибают люди,животоные и т.д.,тоже норм))..И я так и не понял почему Будды,Архаты не создают каммы,потому что они живут в мире,делают допустим благие поступки.которые должны создавать благую камму тогда.То есть как некие сверхсущества не подвержены законам сансары хотя живут в ней,что есть противоречие закона самой каммы)))То есть кто-то есть над этим законом)))

----------


## Денис К

А вообще вот еще что,если сансара существует по законам описанным в буддизме,и существа в ней находятся,то вообще с чего должен быть какой-то путь для освобождения?Если она не появлялась а существовала всегда?По этой логике существа всегда должны существовать в ней,а если есть и нирвана и сансара,то тогда они временны и не вечны,а вечны существа,которые и создали ли их.А если существа должны достигнуть состояния нирваны значит они когда-то были в ней,потом омрачились и создали сансару.Но тогда это уже на другую тему смахивает))))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Окей,но в любом случае карма должна быть,пусть не за убийство.


Возможно и мои пару слов пригодятся   : )

Переживается счастье или горе, радость или тоска..., зависит не только от того что именно переживается, но и как переживается. То как переживается любая ситуация, это переживается умом и в уме. Также и тенденции\следы\отпечатки, то что называют причинами - формируются\закладываются умом и в уме.

Буддизм внутреннее учение, о работе с умом, о том как функционирует ум, каковы причини переживания страдания и горя, как их избегать и как устранить. О том каковы причини переживания счастья и радости, как их зародить и раскрыть. О природе ума. Это конечно так - в двух слова, точнее абзацах : )

Лучше для более полной картины поинтересоваться например тем, что переводят как Четыре Благородные Истины. (правда хорошего изложения доступным понятным современному западному человеку языком ещё поискать придётся (это последнее в скобках - чисто моё  имхо : ))

----------


## Денис К

> Возможно и мои пару слов пригодятся   : )
> 
> Переживается счастье или горе, радость или тоска..., зависит не только от того что именно переживается, но и как переживается. То как переживается любая ситуация, это переживается умом и в уме. Также и тенденции\следы\отпечатки, то что называют причинами - формируются\закладываются умом и в уме.
> Буддизм внутреннее учение, об работе с умом, о том как функционирует ум, каковы причини переживания страдания и горя, как их избегать и как устранить. О том каковы причини переживания счастья и радости, как их зародить и раскрыть. О природе ума. Это конечно так - в двух слова, точнее абзацах : )
> Лучше для более полной картины поинтересоваться например тем, что переводят как Четыре Благородные Истины.


Так эти четыре благородные истины можно рассматривать вообще без каммы,реинкарнаций,сансар и прочего)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так эти четыре благородные истины можно рассматривать вообще без каммы,реинкарнаций,сансари прочего)


Применительно к одной жизни, но всёравно с пониманием обусловленной круговерти, причинно-следствием, и прочим обычными хотябы малыми пониманиями. Только важно знать, что это будет не буддизм, а просто использование буддийских методов для только одной жизни. Не принимать малую часть за целое. Ну и не возгордится, тип я буддизм понял. Это всё ещё не буддизм будет : )

----------


## Денис К

> Если суфии вам сказали, что в каждой религии есть зерно истины, то фактически процитировали Коран: _каждому народу свой наставник_.
> 
> 
> Экуменистично... если не шарить в буддизме.
> По Корану, Аллах создал над людьми семь небес (см. например 23:17). Пророк Мухаммад, во время мираджа, тоже последовательно прошёл семь уровней небес, в сопровождении ангела Джибриля - это из хадисов (особенно удивило что Мухаммад там описал, что его повели к какому-то «лотусу дальнего предела» )
> А мистический опыт Будды охватывает 31 уровень, если считать с нижних миров, и если считать семь _небес_ от человеческого, то аккурат втыкается в обители брахм, чуть выше великий Брахма, который и считает себя Творцом.


Есть у вас ссылка на более подробное описание этих миров?Хочу почитать,но не могу найти.От людей если считать идут 1)четыре бога хранителя входа на небеса2)33 божества царства Индры3)обители ямы4)обитатели неба тушита5)боги восторгающиеся своими творениями6)боги восторгающиеся творениями других7)брахмы спутники8)брахмы министры9)великий брахма..Потом до бесконечности пространства куча миров различных брахм.По чесноку белиберда какая-та(

----------


## Дубинин

> Так эти четыре благородные истины можно рассматривать вообще без каммы,реинкарнаций,сансар и прочего)


Не выйдет, вторая БИ- о "Причинах"- рассматривает причины в 12-членной цепи на примере трёх жизней (не все звенья переживаются "прямо сейчас"). Отсель без Колеса Сансары, Кармы, Нирваны- нихт-  не буддизм.

----------


## Кеин

> Есть у вас ссылка на более подробное описание этих миров?


Да, конечно, очень подробно здесь --> http://abhidharma.ru/A/Guru%20Mahasi....%20III-IV.pdf
Можете читать реконструкцию со страницы 72 или сам перевод с 180.

p.s. у вас цифра 5 продублировалась.

----------


## Денис К

> Да, конечно, очень подробно здесь --> http://abhidharma.ru/A/Guru%20Mahasi....%20III-IV.pdf
> Можете читать реконструкцию со страницы 72 или сам перевод с 180.
> 
> p.s. у вас цифра 5 продублировалась.


Спасибо)))А вообще первоисточник этой классификации каков?В каком источнике о ней впервые упоминается?..Да,исправил,невнимателен)))

----------


## Денис К

> Не выйдет, вторая БИ- о "Причинах"- рассматривает причины в 12-членной цепи на примере трёх жизней (не все звенья переживаются "прямо сейчас"). Отсель без Колеса Сансары, Кармы, Нирваны- нихт-  не буддизм.


Ну тагг,Будда жил в обществе где все верят в сансару,реинкарнацию,перерождения,Брахму и т.д.при чем в различных вариациях,поэтому они все в буддизме и существуют))

----------


## Кеин

> А вообще первоисточник этой классификации каков?В каком источнике о ней впервые упоминается?


Это всё раскидано по суттам в ПК.
Например, в этой сутте перечисляются всякие миры --> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...i-sutta-sv.htm
А в этой, насчёт сроков жизни богов в кама-локе говорится --> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
И другие.

p.s. есть хороший обзор на сайте theravada.ru, чтоб вам много буков не читать --> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/worlds.htm

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну тагг,Будда жил в обществе где все верят в сансару,реинкарнацию,перерождения,Брахму и т.д.при чем в различных вариациях,поэтому они все в буддизме и существуют))


Дело не в этом, а в том, что некого буддизма что-бы "жить хорошо" не существует (некоторые практики могут быть случайно полезны не буддистам), если это буддизм, то единственная его цель выход из Сансары. Нельзя заниматься "буддизмом" и не верить в вещи 2-х с половиной тысячелетней давности- объясняющие устройство мира. Если это не так, то рушится вообще всё- ибо придётся не признать Четыре Благородные Истины- не признав 12- членную цепь в трёх жизнях..

----------

Алексей Л (01.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Дело не в этом, а в том, что некого буддизма что-бы "жить хорошо" не существует (некоторые практики могут быть случайно полезны не буддистам), если это буддизм, то единственная его цель выход из Сансары. Нельзя заниматься "буддизмом" и не верить в вещи 2-х с половиной тысячелетней давности- объясняющие устройство мира. Если это не так, то рушится вообще всё- ибо придётся не признать Четыре Благородные Истины- не признав 12- членную цепь в трёх жизнях..


Понятно,можно использовать в своей жизни некоторые техники(при желании),либо философию,но это не буддизм)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Дело не в этом, а в том, что некого буддизма что-бы "жить хорошо" не существует (некоторые практики могут быть случайно полезны не буддистам), если это буддизм, то единственная его цель выход из Сансары. Нельзя заниматься "буддизмом" и не верить в вещи 2-х с половиной тысячелетней давности- объясняющие устройство мира. Если это не так, то рушится вообще всё- ибо придётся не признать Четыре Благородные Истины- не признав 12- членную цепь в трёх жизнях..


Но ведь тогда нужно принимать и различные абсурдные теории?Например появления человека на земле и ее образование и устройство.Хотя научные данные это опровергают.....Или еще такой момент,пишут что рождение в теле человека является редкостью,и из нижних миров в него практически невозможно попасть,а в верхних мирах живут долго.Только вот население Земли выросло со времени Будды уже в сто раз примерно.Нонсенс)))

----------


## Йен

> И я так и не понял почему Будды,Архаты не создают каммы,потому что они живут в мире,делают допустим благие поступки.которые должны создавать благую камму тогда.То есть как некие сверхсущества не подвержены законам сансары хотя живут в ней,что есть противоречие закона самой каммы)))То есть кто-то есть над этим законом)))


И опять, "КТО" должен создавать новую камму? Какие существа? Кто есть? Уже третий раз об этом спрашиваю, вы не поймете этого, пока привязаны к воззрениям о "Я" )

----------


## Йен

> Но ведь тогда нужно принимать и различные абсурдные теории?Например появления человека на земле и ее образование и устройство.Хотя научные данные это опровергают.....Или еще такой момент,пишут что рождение в теле человека является редкостью,и из нижних миров в него практически невозможно попасть,а в верхних мирах живут долго.Только вот население Земли выросло со времени Будды уже в сто раз примерно.Нонсенс)))


У вас мир ограничивается только этой планетой? )

----------

Aion (01.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Ну тагг,Будда жил в обществе где все верят в сансару,реинкарнацию,перерождения,Брахму и т.д.при чем в различных вариациях,поэтому они все в буддизме и существуют))


Вообще-то Будда все эти вещи пережил на опыте, более того, он указал Путь, идя по которому можно испытать то же самое, а не просто верить.

----------


## Денис К

> У вас мир ограничивается только этой планетой? )


Мы конечно можем теоретически предположить что в каких=нибудь галактиках еще есть населенные живые планеты,но это не более чем фантазия на данный момент..И в моей теме мне товарищ один со сложным именем:-)сказал что перерождение с одной планеты на другую невозможно,они реинкарнируются в рамках своей..Поэтому получается что население Земли увеличивается год от году,хотя по идее,учитывая количество убийств и т.д.,наоборот должно бы уменьшаться,так как все в адах бы тусовались уже,в которых сидят очень долго)))

----------


## Денис К

> И опять, "КТО" должен создавать новую камму? Какие существа? Кто есть? Уже третий раз об этом спрашиваю, вы не поймете этого, пока привязаны к воззрениям о "Я" )


Как кто,Архаты,которые после просветления продолжают жить в теле человека.Они кушают,разговаривают,проповедуют,разводят костер:-)

----------


## Денис К

> Вообще-то Будда все эти вещи пережил на опыте, более того, он указал Путь, идя по которому можно испытать то же самое, а не просто верить.


Возвращаемся,обсуждали уже))Во-первых,он пережил на своем субъективном опыте,а если ты знаешь что переживать,что видеть,то велика вероятность что это и переживете и увидете))во-вторых,вообще большое количество ученых-исследователей буддизма уверены что нынешний буддизм даже трехавады не соответствует буддизму времен Будды.Палийский канон был записан спустя 350 лет после смерти Будды,плюс все записи на уровне восприятия его учеников,уже по тому что сразу после его смерти они разделись на 20 сект то можем делать вывод что согласны они с друг другом во многих вещах не были.Плюс потом переводились на разные языки,а первоисточники сгорели,в итоге ближайший оригинал 11 или 12 века.Пуа-пуа-пуа

----------


## Йен

> Как кто,Архаты,которые после просветления продолжают жить в теле человека.Они кушают,разговаривают,проповедуют,разводят костер:-)



Уже миллион раз этот отрывок цитировал:

«Как ты думаешь, Анурадха: форма постоянна или непостоянна?»
«Непостоянна, Учитель».
«А то, что непостоянно – то успокаивающе или болезненно?»
«Болезненно, учитель».
«И правильно ли относиться к тому, что непостоянно, болезненно, и что подвержено изменениям, таким образом: «Это моё. Я таков. Это моё «я»?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Чувство постоянно или непостоянно?»
«Непостоянно, Учитель».....
«Восприятие постоянно или непостоянно?»
«Непостоянно, Учитель».....
«Формации [ума] постоянны или непостоянны?»
«Непостоянны, Учитель».....
«Сознание постоянно или непостоянно?»
«Непостоянно, Учитель».....
«А то, что непостоянно – то успокаивающе или болезненно?»
«Болезненно, учитель».
«И правильно ли относиться к тому, что непостоянно, болезненно, и что подвержено изменениям, таким образом: «Это моё. Я таков. Это моё «я»?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Каково твоё мнение, Анурадха: считаешь ли ты Татхагатой форму?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Считаешь ли ты Татхагатой чувство?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Считаешь ли ты Татхагатой восприятие?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Считаешь ли ты Татхагатой формации?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Считаешь ли ты Татхагатой сознание?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Каково твоё мнение, Анурадха: Считаешь ли ты, что Татхагата находится в форме?... Где-либо ещё, помимо формы?... В чувстве?... Где-либо ещё, помимо чувства?... В восприятии?... Где-либо ещё, помимо восприятия?... В формациях?... Где-либо ещё, помимо формаций?... В сознании?... Где-либо ещё, помимо сознания?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Каково твоё мнение, Анурадха: Считаешь ли ты, что Татхагата – это форма-чувство-восприятие-формации-сознание?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Считаешь ли ты, что Татхагата – это нечто без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формаций, без сознания?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Итак, Анурадха, если ты не можешь указать на Татхагату как на истину или реальность даже в этой самой жизни, правильно ли будет заявлять: «Друзья, если описывать Татхагату – высшего из людей, величайшего из людей, достигшего наивысших достижений – то это следует делать вне рамок этих четырёх утверждений1: «Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Очень хорошо, Анурадха. Очень хорошо. Как прежде, так и сейчас, я объясняю только страдание и прекращение страдания».

----------


## Йен

> Возвращаемся,обсуждали уже))Во-первых,он пережил на своем субъективном опыте,а если ты знаешь что переживать,что видеть,то велика вероятность что это и переживете и увидете))во-вторых,вообще большое количество ученых-исследователей буддизма уверены что нынешний буддизм даже трехавады не соответствует буддизму времен Будды.Палийский канон был записан спустя 350 лет после смерти Будды,плюс все записи на уровне восприятия его учеников,уже по тому что сразу после его смерти они разделись на 20 сект то можем делать вывод что согласны они с друг другом во многих вещах не были.Плюс потом переводились на разные языки,а первоисточники сгорели,в итоге ближайший оригинал 11 или 12 века.Пуа-пуа-пуа



Его опыт приводит к прекращению дуккхи, если идти по Пути, который он открыл, то можно так же прекратить дуккху. Какое мне тогда дело до каких-то там ученых, которые все жуют сансарную жвачку, ковыряются в тлене, а не практикуют )

----------


## Йен

> Мы конечно можем теоретически предположить что в каких=нибудь галактиках еще есть населенные живые планеты,но это не более чем фантазия на данный момент..И в моей теме мне товарищ один со сложным именем:-)сказал что перерождение с одной планеты на другую невозможно,они реинкарнируются в рамках своей..Поэтому получается что население Земли увеличивается год от году,хотя по идее,учитывая количество убийств и т.д.,наоборот должно бы уменьшаться,так как все в адах бы тусовались уже,в которых сидят очень долго)))



Можно разные идеи выдвигать, но что есть - то есть, люди, по словам Будды, могут жить по 80 тыс лет и очень плотно заселять землю, когда между городами почти не остается пространства. Ну и всякие исследования по мироустройству не ведут к освобождению)

----------


## Алексей Л

> А что, в буддизме есть "абсолютная реальность"? При отсутствии субъекта и объекта?


Ум. Да, при отсутствии двойственности.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Не "менталитет", а естественный опыт наблюдения вокруг, что ничто не возникает само по себе. Если законы тяготения, термодинамики и пр. существуют, значит их кто-то установил. А что до закона "причин-следствий", то он, кстати, имеет только вероятностный характер (и не только по отношению к микрообъектам в квантовой физике).


Вы призываете объяснить вам все логически, между тем сами полностью лишены ее, вся ваша логика это Бог может все, значит это так. Вы просто вбрасываете очередную порцию фантазий, хотите дискуссию а сами игнорируете мои вопросы. 
Теперь моя очередь задавать вопросы.
Ок, вы утверждаете что законы не естесвенны, их Бог создал. Давайте разбираться, он своей силой атомы отталкивает или поручил кому? Ваше "установил" нелепо. 
Что есть Бог? 
Он и вселенная одно или он вне её?
Творил ли он вашу Первопричину или продолжает творить и сейчас?
Что он намеревается получить?

----------


## Йен

И еще вопрос вдогонку: какой смысл богу было создавать такие миры, где существа страдают и пожирают друг друга, они вполне могли бы в раях прохлаждаться. Христиане вроде говорят, что из-за офигенской любви )

----------


## Андрош

> Вы призываете объяснить вам все логически, между тем сами полностью лишены ее, вся ваша логика это Бог может все, значит это так. Вы просто вбрасываете очередную порцию фантазий, хотите дискуссию а сами игнорируете мои вопросы. 
> Теперь моя очередь задавать вопросы.
> Ок, вы утверждаете что законы не естесвенны, их Бог создал. Давайте разбираться, он своей силой атомы отталкивает или поручил кому? Ваше "установил" нелепо. 
> Что есть Бог? 
> Он и вселенная одно или он вне её?
> Творил ли он вашу Первопричину или продолжает творить и сейчас?
> Что он намеревается получить?


Я, конечно, по аналогии мог бы отослать вас к каким нибудь изданиям типа богословия для детей, потому что эти вопросы примерно для первого класса в воскресной школе при церкви. Но, тем не менее...




> Ок, вы утверждаете что законы не естесвенны, их Бог создал. Давайте разбираться, он своей силой атомы отталкивает или поручил кому? Ваше "установил" нелепо. 
> Что есть Бог?


"Естественны" - это в вашем понимании "вечные", возникшие "ниоткуда сами по себе"? И при этом вы мне говорите, что я "лишен логики"? 
Бог - Абсолют, Первопричина всего, Творец всего сущего. Да, я считаю, что Бог сам своей силой поддерживает законы, которые Он установил. "Установил" - нелепо? Это почему же? Разве не логично предположить, что компьютер, который стоит передо мной - был кем-то создан? А нелепо и глупо как раз предполагать, что он "существовал вечно".




> Он и вселенная одно или он вне её?


Он и в ней, и вне. Понятия "местоположения" и "координат" к Нему не приемлемы.




> Творил ли он вашу Первопричину или продолжает творить и сейчас?
> Что он намеревается получить?


Он сам является Первопричиной и, продолжает творить миры и сейчас.

----------


## Андрош

> И еще вопрос вдогонку: какой смысл богу было создавать такие миры, где существа страдают и пожирают друг друга, они вполне могли бы в раях прохлаждаться. Христиане вроде говорят, что из-за офигенской любви )


Странное представление о том, что "говорят христиане". Хотя бы немного познакомились с тем, что они говорят в реале.
По сути. Христиане не абсолютизируют страдания, но признают их проистекающими из свободной воли человека. Если кто-то всовывает пальцы в розетку или продолжает курить несмотря на то, что "Минздрав предупреждает", а потом страдает от последствий - то это его выбор.

----------


## Йен

> Странное представление о том, что "говорят христиане". Хотя бы немного познакомились с тем, что они говорят в реале.
> По сути. Христиане не абсолютизируют страдания, но признают их проистекающими из свободной воли человека. Если кто-то всовывает пальцы в розетку или продолжает курить несмотря на то, что "Минздрав предупреждает", а потом страдает от последствий - то это его выбор.


Они и говорят в реале, что бог посылает страдания, чтобы испытать, и бог - есть любовь )
Зачем создавать существ с такой свободой выбора, когда известно, что они могут выбрать дорогу в ад?

----------


## Андрош

> Ум. Да, при отсутствии двойственности.


Ум - абсолютная реальность? Вы имеете ввиду конкретный "человеческий ум", или какой-то ум "вообще"? Тут ваш коллега ниже говорил, что ум обусловлен биологическими процессами мозга... Какая уж тут тогда "абсолютная реальность"

----------


## Андрош

> Они и говорят в реале, что бог посылает страдания, чтобы испытать, и бог - есть любовь )
> Зачем создавать существ с такой свободой выбора, когда известно, что они могут выбрать дорогу в ад?


Свобода выбора - залог возможности развития и атрибут личности. Иначе это были бы запрограммированные роботы. И Бог не "посылает" страдания. Я уже писал - страдания есть результат свободной воли и ее применения конкретными людьми.

----------


## Йен

> Свобода выбора - залог возможности развития и атрибут личности. Иначе это были бы запрограммированные роботы. И Бог не "посылает" страдания. Я уже писал - страдания есть результат свободной воли и ее применения конкретными людьми.


Какое развитие может быть в вечном аду? Ну оступилось существо, накосячило и привет. Какая может быть свобода воли у новорожденного смертельно больного?
Существа со свободой выбора тоже своеобразные запрограммирванные боты, только у них алгоритм разветвленнее ) Зачем их создавать? Зачем создавать сатану?

----------


## Фил

Теодицея (оправдание зла) так на протяжении 2000 лет и не проработана.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.11.2016)

----------


## Андрош

> Теодицея (оправдание зла) так на протяжении 2000 лет и не проработана.


"Добро" и "зло" - часть дуального восприятия мира, которое преодолевается на более высоких ступенях духовного познания.

----------


## Андрош

> Теодицея (оправдание зла) так на протяжении 2000 лет и не проработана.


А "оправдание" наличия Сансары проработано у вас?

----------


## Йен

Зачем создавать существ со свободной волей, дуализм, искушение и прочую лабуду, когда можно сотворить рай, совершенное существо и на этом успокоиться. Христианству две тысячи лет, хомо сапиенсу где-то пятьдесят тыс. До появления их знания о  едином боге люди ничего об этом не знали и почитали своих, они все в вечном аду теперь? )

----------

Алексей Л (01.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

> А "оправдание" наличия Сансары проработано у вас?


А зачем оправдывать ее наличие, она просто есть и существа находятся в этом процессе становления из-за десяти оков, преодолевая которые реализуется ниббана.

----------

Фил (01.11.2016)

----------


## Андрош

> в этом процессе становления из-за десяти оков, преодолевая которые реализуется ниббана.


А зачем эти оковы вообще нужны?

----------


## ullu

> И Будда?


Это и есть Будда - составное и лишенное самобытия.

----------


## Aion

> Это и есть Будда - составное и лишенное самобытия.


#19

----------


## Йен

> А зачем эти оковы вообще нужны?


Я не знаю зачем они нужны, они просто есть, мы работаем с фактом, что оказались в таком вот попадалове и надо как-то из него выбираться.

----------

Фил (01.11.2016)

----------


## ullu

> #19


Петька, приборы
202
Что 202 ?
А что приборы ?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я, конечно, по аналогии мог бы отослать вас к каким нибудь изданиям типа богословия для детей, потому что эти вопросы примерно для первого класса в воскресной школе при церкви. Но, тем не менее...


Срасибо и на этом.




> "Естественны" - это в вашем понимании "вечные", возникшие "ниоткуда сами по себе"? И при этом вы мне говорите, что я "лишен логики"?


Естественны значит логичны а не лишены причинно-следственной логики, если посеешь пшеницу арбузы вдруг не вырастут, например я хочу и сею пшеницу и получается пшеница по моей воле а не по чъей-то еще, воле Бога в этой истории нет места.




> Бог - Абсолют, Первопричина всего, Творец всего сущего.


Ну и, заменили Бог на Творец, Абсолют, что жанглировать синонимами, это ничего не объясняет.
Вопрос о том что это, материя, тонкое тело, есть ли у него душа и почему один, ну проявите логику хоть раз в жизни вместо заученных фраз. Или тогда признайте что он не существует, Бога никто никогда не видел и это всего лишь выдумка, только давайте не давить на гниль про первопричину, это ваше любимое словечко потомучто вы не знаете как на самом деле и самое печальное не хотите знать (а ведь в дзогчене эио все есть и логически объяснено)




> Да, я считаю, что Бог сам своей силой поддерживает законы, которые Он установил. "Установил" - нелепо? Это почему же? Разве не логично предположить, что компьютер, который стоит передо мной - был кем-то создан? А нелепо и глупо как раз предполагать, что он "существовал вечно".


Компьютер создан человеком, или может божественной силой, тоже Бог создал? Шах и мат!




> Он и в ней, и вне. Понятия "местоположения" и "координат" к Нему не приемлемы.


Тогда как отличть Бог от не Бог? Или все есть Бог? 
Вопрос принципиальный, например в буддизме всё есть ум и нет ничего вне ума.




> Он сам является Первопричиной и, продолжает творить миры и сейчас.


Да? И какое последнее извесное творение например?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Дело не в этом, а в том, что некого буддизма что-бы "жить хорошо" не существует (некоторые практики могут быть случайно полезны не буддистам), если это буддизм, то единственная его цель выход из Сансары. Нельзя заниматься "буддизмом" и не верить в вещи 2-х с половиной тысячелетней давности- объясняющие устройство мира. Если это не так, то рушится вообще всё- ибо придётся не признать Четыре Благородные Истины- не признав 12- членную цепь в трёх жизнях..


Существует ! Хорошо жить, хорошо умереть, заложить основу хорошего перерождения. Быть более счастливым и меньше страдать.  И это основа, причём важнейшая основа без которой в близоруком фанатизме можно поломать жизнь и себе и близким, или просто зря потратить время, возможности и ресурсы имеющейся жизни.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ум - абсолютная реальность? Вы имеете ввиду конкретный "человеческий ум", или какой-то ум "вообще"? Тут ваш коллега ниже говорил, что ум обусловлен биологическими процессами мозга... Какая уж тут тогда "абсолютная реальность"


Нет, не человеческий, но раз уж вы все равно не в теме что такое ум, пусть будет пустота

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Понятно,можно использовать в своей жизни некоторые техники(при желании),либо философию,но это не буддизм)


А по другому и не получиться. Если неиспользовать имеющиеся техники для улучшения этой жизни, не прилагать правильных усилий для устранений причин несчастий в этой жизни и не развивать позитивных причин, то врядли может быть приложение усилий в этом направлении для последующих. Плюс для последующих ведь надо и иметь уверенность в том, что они будут : )

----------


## Дубинин

> Существует ! Хорошо жить, хорошо умереть, заложить основу хорошего перерождения. Быть более счастливым и меньше страдать.  И это основа, причём важнейшая основа без которой в фанатизме можно поломать жизнь и себе и близким, или просто зря потратить время, возможности и ресурсы имеющейся жизни.


Всё это можно говорить только после того, как под давлением правителей (обработанных жречеством сменившим приоритеты), люди вынужденны были юзать буддизм, цель коего ну никак не сочеталась с повседневными целями (и даже мокша- странная- хоть и без  страдания но и  без гурий и амрит (( ), отсель народ недоумённо поднял бровь, и жречество неуклюже поженила нирвану- как цель с неким паровыпускательным "благом в будущем" а там глядишь и нирвану захочешь..

----------


## Aion

> Что 202 ?


Пожалуйста: 



> http://www.nirvanasutra.net/convenie..._page_2007.pdf
> 
> Then the Buddha said to all the bhiksus: "Hear me well, hear me well! Now, you mention the case of an intoxicated person. This refers to knowledge, but not the signification. What do I mean by signification? The intoxicated person sees the sun and moon, which do not move, but he thinks they do. The same is the case with beings. As all illusion and ignorance overhang [the mind], the mind turns upside down and takes Self for non-Self, Eternal for non-Eternal, Purity as non-Pure, and Bliss as sorrow. Overhung by illusion, this thought arises. Though this though arises, the meaning is not gained [realised]. This is as in the case of the intoxicated person who takes what does not move as moving. The Self’ signifies the Buddha; ’the Eternal’ signifies the Dharmakaya; ’Bliss’ signifies Nirvana, and ’the Pure’ signifies Dharma. 
> 
> Как видим, в этом отрывке отрицание Самости, Вечности, Блаженства и Чистоты объявляется галлюцинацией, результатом "отравления".
> 
> Non-Self is Samsara, the Self is the Tathagata; impermanence is the sravakas and pratyekabuddhas, the Eternal is the Tathagata’s Dharmakaya; suffering is all tirthikas, Bliss is Nirvana; the impure is all compounded [samskrta] dharmas , the Pure is the true Dharma that the Buddha and Bodhisattvas have. This is called non-perversion/ non-inversion. By not being inverted [in one’s views], one will know [both] the letter and the meaning. If one desires to be freed from the four perverse/ inverted [views - catur-viparita-drsti], one should know the Eternal, Blissful, the Self and the Pure in this manner.
> 
> То же самое еще раз, чтоб не оставалось неясностей. )))
> ...

----------


## Алексей Л

> А зачем оправдывать ее наличие, она просто есть и существа находятся в этом процессе становления из-за десяти оков, преодолевая которые реализуется ниббана.


Присоединяюсь к вопросу, зачем создавать брак и столько лет ждать, он же Усемогущ, можно сразу готовых ангелочков штамповать и в Райок сразу к Боженьке под бок.

----------


## Алексей Л

> А "оправдание" наличия Сансары проработано у вас?


А её никто и не заказывал

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Всё это можно говорить только после того, как под давлением правителей (обработанных жречеством сменившим приоритеты), люди вынужденны были юзать буддизм, цель коего ну никак не сочеталась с повседневными целями (и даже мокша- странная- хоть и без  страдания но и  без гурий и амрит (( ), отсель народ недоумённо поднял бровь, и жречество неуклюже поженила нирвану- как цель с неким паровыпускательным "благом в будущем" а там глядишь и нирвану захочешь..


Э не... Большинство жречества не прогнулось под трушным подходом западного необуддизма - нирвана или смерть : )  Хоть и были объявляемы новоделами. 
Да и правители не отходили от традиционных основ, хоть это и вызывало негодование западнодуховников - о чём они говорят, это небуддхизм. 
Разворачиваться то на самом деле придётся лишь малому меньшинству, правда сильно начитано громкому, что кажется большинством : ) Возвращаться к основам.

----------


## Андрош

> Нет, не человеческий, но раз уж вы все равно не в теме что такое ум, пусть будет пустота



Т.е. ум - это "пустота", я правильно понял? Ну пусть я "не в теме", но вы хоть самому себе это объяснили? И удовлетворились этим объяснением? :Facepalm: 
Скажите хотя бы как вы мыслите "ум" без субъекта, носителя ума? Или это какой-то отвлеченный ум, который где-то летает в Космосе?

----------


## Андрош

> Бога никто никогда не видел и это всего лишь выдумка, только давайте не давить на гниль про первопричину


Точно так же, как никто никогда не видел ни нирвану, ни сансару, ни самого Будду. Все это вполне может быть индийскими сказками и плодом болезненных фантазий.  Насчет "гнили" не понял... сорри
Кстати, https://www.lds.org/media-library/vi...ision?lang=rus





> Компьютер создан человеком, или может божественной силой, тоже Бог создал? Шах и мат!


Извините, я просто подумал, что такая аналогия вам будет понятна. Мысль была: ничто не возникает ниоткуда и имеет свое начало и создателя.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Точно так же, как никто никогда не видел ни нирвану, ни сансару, ни самого Будду. Все это вполне может быть индийскими сказками и плодом болезненных фантазий.  Насчет "гнили" не понял... сорри


Вро первых Нирвану "видели" Будды, Сансару вы видите сами, во вторых четко описано что такое ум Будды или Будда. 
Гниль в смысле гнилой аргумент, для вас это вопрос так как вы не знаете как все появилось.

Ну так я жду, объясните Бог- это...??




> Извините, я просто подумал, что такая аналогия вам будет понятна. Мысль была: ничто не возникает ниоткуда и имеет свое начало и создателя.


А я с вами не спорю что "создали", вопрос только кто, вы утверждате что есть некто над всеми свыше, я утверждаю что нет.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Он и в ней, и вне. Понятия "местоположения" и "координат" к Нему не приемлемы.


Не нужно умничать, Бог либо вне вселенной либо внутри, третьего не дано

----------


## Андрош

> Вро первых Нирвану "видели" Будды, Сансару вы видите сами, во вторых четко описано что такое ум Будды или Будда. 
> Гниль в смысле гнилой аргумент, для вас это вопрос так как вы не знаете как все появилось.
> Ну так я жду, объясните Бог- это...??


Нирвану "видели Будды"? А Один и Тор видели Валгаллу! Согласны?
А аргумент "гнилой" потому что у вас нет ответа на него?




> Не нужно умничать, Бог либо вне вселенной либо внутри, третьего не дано


Умничать - это по вашей части. Видимо, поднимает самооценку. Я вам ответил. Ваше желание оставаться при своем мнении ничего не меняет.

----------


## Андрош

> Нирвану "видели" Будды...


Кстати, если видели, то где описание данного места или состояния? И, насколько я понял, Нирвана у вас определяется как Пустота или Ничто... Как можно увидеть "Ничто"?

----------


## Алексей Л

[QUOTE=Андрош;772193]Нирвану "видели Будды"? А Один и Тор видели Валгаллу! Согласны?
А аргумент "гнилой" потому что у вас нет ответа на него?
[QUOTE]
Про Валгаллу? Соглосен, есть много сфер жизни внутри Сансары. Но при чем тут Бог?
А я вам уже ответил на него но вы не поняли в виду отсутствия знаний, каких я уже писал.




> Умничать - это по вашей части. Видимо, поднимает самооценку. Я вам ответил. Ваше желание оставаться при своем мнении ничего не меняет.


Это не ответ а логическая бессмыслица, как впрочем и все остальное.

Ну хорошо, тогда что такое Бог?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Кстати, если видели, то где описание данного места или состояния? И, насколько я понял, Нирвана у вас определяется как Пустота или Ничто... Как можно увидеть "Ничто"?


Это состояние, его можно "испытывать" умом.

----------


## Крымский

> А Один и Тор видели Валгаллу! Согласны?


Не Один и Тор, а те, кто в них верили.
Сами Один и Тор прямо в этой же системе видели другое.

----------


## Андрош

> Это состояние, его можно "испытывать" умом.


Умом Будды? Или вашим умом? Ранее вы писали, что Нирвана - это "абсолютная реальность". А теперь характеризуете только как состояние, которое можно испытать изменчивым умом? Неужели не замечаете противоречий в собственных рассуждениях?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Умом Будды? Или вашим умом? Ранее вы писали, что Нирвана - это "абсолютная реальность". А теперь характеризуете только как состояние, которое можно испытать изменчивым умом? Неужели не замечаете противоречий в собственных рассуждениях?


Нет, я такого не говорил, это вы так поняли.

Ну так мы будем разговаривать о Боге, или я пошел?

----------


## ullu

> Пожалуйста:


Когда Дхармакая явление, то это составное явление и лишенное самобытия. А когда она не составное, то она не явление. И это и есть Будда, этот принцип.

----------


## Андрош

> Нет, я такого не говорил, это вы так поняли.
> 
> Ну так мы будем разговаривать о Боге, или я пошел?


О Боге я вам все сказал, см. ниже. Надо повторяться? Кстати, если у вас есть вопросы - вы можете их задать Ему самому. Например, спросить, какая религия или учение правильное? Ну и т.д.  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрош

> Это состояние, его можно "испытывать" умом.


Вы испытывали? Или просто верите, что кто-то где-то испытывал?

----------


## Алексей Л

> О Боге я вам все сказал, см. ниже. Надо повторяться? Кстати, если у вас есть вопросы - вы можете их задать Ему самому. Например, спросить, какая религия или учение правильное? Ну и т.д.


Где? Вы просто заменили одно слово другим, между тем вопрос все тот же: Что такое Бог?
Вопрос о том что это, материя, тонкое тело, есть ли у него душа?

----------


## Андрош

> Вопрос о том что это, материя, тонкое тело, есть ли у него душа?


Почему бы вам еще не спросить: а какой у него пол, рост, вес, цвет глаз и пр.? Вы прикалываетесь? 
Обратитесь к Джозефу Смиту (я вам кидал ссылку ниже), он с Богом за руку здоровался  :Wink:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Почему бы вам еще не спросить: а какой у него пол, рост, вес, цвет глаз и пр.? Вы прикалываетесь? 
> Обратитесь к Джозефу Смиту (я вам кидал ссылку ниже), он с Богом за руку здоровался


То есть вы не знаете?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы испытывали? Или просто верите, что кто-то где-то испытывал?


Нет пока, но я испытывал Сансару а это уже половина дела  :Smilie: )) 
нет, если серьёзно я испытывал состояние недвойственности, довольно ярко.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Всё это можно говорить только после того, как под давлением правителей (обработанных жречеством сменившим приоритеты), люди вынужденны были юзать буддизм, цель коего ну никак не сочеталась с повседневными целями (и даже мокша- странная- хоть и без  страдания но и  без гурий и амрит (( ), отсель народ недоумённо поднял бровь, и жречество неуклюже поженила нирвану- как цель с неким паровыпускательным "благом в будущем" а там глядишь и нирвану захочешь..


Вот тут подумал, что возможно Вы написали не о современном состоянии дел, а о истории. Но и там далеко не так было. В местностях где правители принимали буддизм начинала развиваться письменность, науки, культура, искусства, в том числе  и светские и  даже то что можно обозначить - куртуазность. В буддийских Индиях существовали буддийские университеты, где не только обучались наукам, в том числе и светским, и обучались далеко не только монахи, но и велись различные исследования, в том числе и в сфере по изучению ума. Такова история которая была.

Ещё интересный фактик, в Средней Азии (что тогда тож была одной из буддийских Индий) сохранялись  наработки  учёных античного мира, кторые затем арабами были разнесены по миру, в то время как в Европах начала править бал эпоха мрачного средневековья. 

Так, что не такойто он буддизм (такой какой он есть и каким он был всегда) - мрачный, нежизненный, ненавистнический, асоциальный, ..., как пытаются его преподнести западнодуховники, а проще говоря  ненашедшие себя в жизни, в реальности, ... , но нашедшие некую нишу в необуддизме где якобы от этого (жизни, реальности,... ) спрятаться можно   : )

----------


## Фил

> А "оправдание" наличия Сансары проработано у вас?


Это не требуется!
Такой вопрос даже не возникает.

----------


## Алексей Л

> То есть вы не знаете?


То есть вы говорите о том о ком не имеете ни малейшего понятия, это как говорить о том чего не знаете. 
Но это и ясно, как говорить о том кого не существует.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот тут подумал, что возможно Вы написали не о современном состоянии дел, а о истории. Но и там далеко не так было. В местностях где правители принимали буддизм начинала развиваться письменность, науки, культура, искусства, в том числе  и светские и  даже то что можно обозначить - куртуазность. В буддийских Индиях существовали буддийские университеты, где не только обучались наукам, в том числе и светским, и обучались далеко не только монахи, но и велись различные исследования, в том числе и в сфере по изучению ума. Такова история которая была.
> 
> Ещё интересный фактик, в Средней Азии (что тогда тож была одной из буддийских Индий) сохранялись  наработки  учёных античного мира, кторые затем арабами были разнесены по миру, в то время как в Европах начала править бал эпоха мрачного средневековья. 
> 
> Так, что не такойто он буддизм, такой какой он есть и каким он был всегда, мрачный, нежизненный, ненавистнический, асоциальный, ..., как пытаются его преподнести западнодуховники, а проще говоря  ненашедшие себя в жизни, в реальности, ... , но нашедшие некую нишу в необуддизме где якобы от этого (жизни, реальности,... ) спрятаться можно   : )


Так кто-же спорит, чем он (буддизм) социальней, там более поженен с Сансарой, и тем дальше от идеалов арахатства.  Ну одна из форм народной религии. И? (Мы-ж про суровую тру- цель, а не про расцветы исскуств и прочих благ)

----------


## Фил

Компьютер - создан инженерами.
А кремний из микросхем?
Он разве создан кем-то?
Он появился в результате становления.

Разве дождь или снег созданы создателем?

----------


## Дубинин

> Это не требуется!
> Такой вопрос даже не возникает.


А вот и нет, не возникает только для врождённо живущих в "буддийской теме", а для любопытствующего- "рядом проходящего", очевидно, что теория: "сансара"- нужна для  противоположной теории о "нирване", а в жизни сие бытие- весьма притянуто за уши и не очевидно.

----------


## Фил

> А вот и нет, не возникает только для врождённо живущих в "буддийской теме", а для любопытствующего- "рядом проходящего", очевидно, что теория: "сансара"- нужна для  противоположной теории о "нирване", а в жизни сие бытие- весьма притянуто за уши и не очевидно.


Наличное бытие (dasein) не очевидно ???!!!

----------


## Дубинин

> Наличное бытие (dasein) не очевидно ???!!!


Книжники и фарисеи, мы не об ваших гегелях, а об не очевидности прямого видения (или хотя- бы логично доказанного- без фактора веры-вывода о наличии..) "сансары и нирваны". (логично только внутри взаимной "нужности":  сансара- это то- что не "нирвана")

----------

Фил (01.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так кто-же спорит, чем он (буддизм) социальней, там более поженен с Сансарой, и тем дальше от идеалов арахатства.  Ну одна из форм народной религии. И? (Мы-ж про суровую тру- цель, а не про расцветы исскуств и прочих благ)


Нет же. Не далёк он от идеалов Достойных. Просто некоторые идеалы в понимании арахатства, могут быть далеки от буддизма. Сказывается ведь протяжённость во времени, языках, мировоззрениях и культурах. Потому и создавались Комментарии на протяжении времени, и изучался буддизм только через непосредственных его носителей, а не только по древним фолиантам, с давно бы забытой терминологией и значением слов, еслибы не живые передачи смысла этих слов и опыта понимания. В этом же ведь, кстати, и одно из отличий буддизма от религии Книги.

----------

Фил (01.11.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Когда Дхармакая явление, то это составное явление и лишенное самобытия. А когда она не составное, то она не явление. И это и есть Будда, этот принцип.


Будда не пуст и не составлен из частей.

----------


## Крымский

> Компьютер - создан инженерами.
> А кремний из микросхем?
> Он разве создан кем-то?
> Он появился в результате становления.
> 
> Разве дождь или снег созданы создателем?


По Шеннону не важно из чего сделаны микросхемы, вот такой парадокс  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (01.11.2016)

----------


## ullu

> Будда не пуст и не составлен из частей.


Чем же он наполнен ?

----------


## Aion

> Чем же он наполнен ?


Собой наполнен, то есть не пуст от себя.

----------


## ullu

> Собой наполнен, то есть не пуст от себя.


Что же он из себя представляет ?

----------


## Денис К

> Его опыт приводит к прекращению дуккхи, если идти по Пути, который он открыл, то можно так же прекратить дуккху. Какое мне тогда дело до каких-то там ученых, которые все жуют сансарную жвачку, ковыряются в тлене, а не практикуют )...Можно разные идеи выдвигать, но что есть - то есть, люди, по словам Будды, могут жить по 80 тыс лет и очень плотно заселять землю, когда между городами почти не остается пространства. Ну и всякие исследования по мироустройству не ведут к освобождению)


Если вам нет дело до мнения ученых,то вы должны уже жить в каком-нибудь монастыре,а не в обществе,благами которого вы пользуетесь,в том числе в интернете сидите))))...Каким образом люди смогут жить по 80 тысяч лет?Что за глупость?Только если ученые жующие сансарную жвачку что-нибудь придумают когда-то через n-е количество лет)))И то вряд ли)))..И вы так и не ответили каким образом количество людей увеличилось в сто раз?С других планет мы уже поняли что нельзя реинкарнироваться)С миров животных это очень трудно.И вообще тяжело себе представить каким образом например тигр(или любой другой хищник)может наработать себе позитивную карму.Даже вообще любое животное которое действует исходя из инстинктов,выработанных данным видом.А из мира людей вот должен быть сильный отток,в связи с убийствами и т.д.

----------


## Денис К

> Я не знаю зачем они нужны, они просто есть, мы работаем с фактом, что оказались в таком вот попадалове и надо как-то из него выбираться.


С каким фактом вы работаете?Единственный факт с которым вы можете работать и в котором можете быть уверены это наличие материальной вселенной,в которой также присутствует планета Земля населенная различными существами,в том числе людьми,которое являются единственным разумным видом.Остальное отнюдь не факт как вы утверждаете.Вернее абсолютно не факт.

----------


## Денис К

> Бога никто никогда не видел и это всего лишь выдумка


Так и богов-духов-ады-Брахму-паранирвану-нирвану-Будду(видели Сидхартху Гаутаму а не Будду) и т.д.и т.п.никто не видел,соответственно это выдумка.Тем не менее вы в них верите)))))

----------


## Денис К

> Не нужно умничать, Бог либо вне вселенной либо внутри, третьего не дано


Это интересный вопрос,вот как на него отвечают в мусульманстве например."Нельзя описывать Аллаха тем, что Он везде, и нельзя описывать тем, что в ка-ком-то месте"?"Аллах был еще до того, как были созданы создания, еще до того, когда не было такого понятия, как «место». Всевышний Аллах был еще до того, когда не было ничего, еще до того, когда не было вопроса: «Где?» Всевышний Аллах – Создатель всего»,"Бессмыслен вопрос «где Аллах?», ибо само слово «где» указывает на какое-то определенное место в пространстве, что противоречит Сущности Всевышнего","Тот, Кто дал место и создал создания,Он – ля макан(не обладает местом)","Был Аллах, и не было места, пока Он не создал творения, и был Аллах, и не было «Где» и не было творений, и не было ничего, а Он – Творец каждой вещи"."Он находится в Своем величии. Всевышнему Аллаху не присущи ни динамика, ни статика, Аллах чист от этих и других несовершенных качеств".

----------


## Йен

> Если вам нет дело до мнения ученых,то вы должны уже жить в каком-нибудь монастыре,а не в обществе,благами которого вы пользуетесь,в том числе в интернете сидите))))...Каким образом люди смогут жить по 80 тысяч лет?Что за глупость?Только если ученые жующие сансарную жвачку что-нибудь придумают когда-то через n-е количество лет)))И то вряд ли)))..И вы так и не ответили каким образом количество людей увеличилось в сто раз?С других планет мы уже поняли что нельзя реинкарнироваться)С миров животных это очень трудно.И вообще тяжело себе представить каким образом например тигр(или любой другой хищник)может наработать себе позитивную карму.Даже вообще любое животное которое действует исходя из инстинктов,выработанных данным видом.А из мира людей вот должен быть сильный отток,в связи с убийствами и т.д.


Количество людей сейчас растет из-за созданных ими благоприятных условий для роста популяции. Количество существ в других мирах огромно, переродиться в мире людей всегда есть кому, исключая время, когда этот мир схлопывается. Камму вы своеобразно так воспринимаете, результат действия может созревать многие жизни, а может и сразу проявиться.

----------


## Йен

> С каким фактом вы работаете?Единственный факт с которым вы можете работать и в котором можете быть уверены это наличие материальной вселенной,в которой также присутствует планета Земля населенная различными существами,в том числе людьми,которое являются единственным разумным видом.Остальное отнюдь не факт как вы утверждаете.Вернее абсолютно не факт.


Факт называется -дукха, если вы его не осознаете, то это не значит, что его нет )

----------


## Aion

> Что же он из себя представляет ?


Самоосознание.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Так и богов-духов-ады-Брахму-паранирвану-нирвану-Будду(видели Сидхартху Гаутаму а не Будду) и т.д.и т.п.никто не видел,соответственно это выдумка.Тем не менее вы в них верите)))))


Допустим мы не видели, хотя в буддизме и после Гаутамы становились Буддами и своим опытом подтверждали учение и Будд видели. Ну да ладно, вы себя то хоть видели? Вот вы и есть Будда только не реализовавшийся пока. Вы видите себя, других – все равны, все одно и то же, это по-буддизму. Получается что видели.

Но вы то о чем пишете что есть некто кто не такой как все, ему нет аналогов или равных и только он всё сам создает. Кто-то выше, из другого “теста”. Вот я и говорю что не видели мы таких, покажите что он есть.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Это интересный вопрос,вот как на него отвечают в мусульманстве например."Нельзя описывать Аллаха тем, что Он везде, и нельзя описывать тем, что в ка-ком-то месте"?"Аллах был еще до того, как были созданы создания, еще до того, когда не было такого понятия, как «место». Всевышний Аллах был еще до того, когда не было ничего, еще до того, когда не было вопроса: «Где?» Всевышний Аллах – Создатель всего»,"Бессмыслен вопрос «где Аллах?», ибо само слово «где» указывает на какое-то определенное место в пространстве, что противоречит Сущности Всевышнего","Тот, Кто дал место и создал создания,Он – ля макан(не обладает местом)","Был Аллах, и не было места, пока Он не создал творения, и был Аллах, и не было «Где» и не было творений, и не было ничего, а Он – Творец каждой вещи"."Он находится в Своем величии. Всевышнему Аллаху не присущи ни динамика, ни статика, Аллах чист от этих и других несовершенных качеств".


Так я и не спрашиваю где он именно, вопрос в том что либо:

- его творение вне его, то есть это внешнее для него (из отрывка похоже что да)

- он творит внутри себя, то есть он и есть эта вселенная, она с ним одно, как бы все вокруг и есть Бог.

Какое из них верно?

----------


## Йен

> Это интересный вопрос,вот как на него отвечают в мусульманстве например."Нельзя описывать Аллаха тем, что Он везде, и нельзя описывать тем, что в ка-ком-то месте"?"Аллах был еще до того, как были созданы создания, еще до того, когда не было такого понятия, как «место». Всевышний Аллах был еще до того, когда не было ничего, еще до того, когда не было вопроса: «Где?» Всевышний Аллах – Создатель всего»,"Бессмыслен вопрос «где Аллах?», ибо само слово «где» указывает на какое-то определенное место в пространстве, что противоречит Сущности Всевышнего","Тот, Кто дал место и создал создания,Он – ля макан(не обладает местом)","Был Аллах, и не было места, пока Он не создал творения, и был Аллах, и не было «Где» и не было творений, и не было ничего, а Он – Творец каждой вещи"."Он находится в Своем величии. Всевышнему Аллаху не присущи ни динамика, ни статика, Аллах чист от этих и других несовершенных качеств".


Почему он тогда Всевышний, если понятия "где" нет? ) Как чистота- ни динамика, ни статика, создет такую динамичную и статичную грязь и зачем? Это бессмысленно. Как обычно, человеческий разум пытается смешать все в кучу и сам себе противоречит)

----------


## Андрош

> Почему он тогда Всевышний, если понятия "где" нет? ) Как чистота- ни динамика, ни статика, создет такую динамичную и статичную грязь и зачем? Это бессмысленно. Как обычно, человеческий разум пытается смешать все в кучу и сам себе противоречит)


Хм... А где находится нирвана? Вверху, внизу? Вне этого мира или в нем? Она твердая или мягкая? Какого она размера? Ваш Будда рассказал вам об этом? Или вы сами эту нирвану видели?

----------


## Андрош

> Допустим мы не видели, хотя в буддизме и после Гаутамы становились Буддами и своим опытом подтверждали учение и Будд видели.


Кто видел этих Будд? Они где, в нирване?

----------


## Йен

> Хм... А где находится нирвана? Вверху, внизу? Вне этого мира или в нем? Она твердая или мягкая? Какого она размера? Ваш Будда рассказал вам об этом? Или вы сами эту нирвану видели?


Ну так ниббана не всевышняя и не создает бессмысленных миров, она просто есть, как прекращение процесса становления, потому и подобных вопросов к ней не возникает. )

----------


## Андрош

> Факт называется -дукха, если вы его не осознаете, то это не значит, что его нет )


Да, объявлять "фактами" что-нибудь по своему усмотрению - это, безусловно, признак высокого учения  :Facepalm:

----------

Денис К (02.11.2016)

----------


## Андрош

> она просто есть


Да я ж не против, расскажите только, откуда вам известно, что "она просто есть"?

----------


## Йен

> Да я ж не против, расскажите только, откуда вам известно, что "она просто есть"?


Из сутт конечно )

----------


## Йен

> Да, объявлять "фактами" что-нибудь по своему усмотрению - это, безусловно, признак высокого учения


Если бы люди не испытывали дуккху вообще, то и проблемы бы не было и буддизма. Вы лично не испытываете страданий, стрессов, неприятных ощущений? Тогда вам и буддизм не нужен, до свидания )

----------


## Андрош

> Из сутт конечно )


Т.е. написанное кем-то когда-то надо просто "принять на веру"? Что вас в сутрах привлекло? Мне, например, больше нравятся синтоистские сказки про Аматэрасу, с ее Небесными полями Такамагахара... Красиво изложено ))

----------


## Андрош

> Если бы люди не испытывали дуккху вообще, то и проблемы бы не было и буддизма. Вы лично не испытываете страданий, стрессов, неприятных ощущений? Тогда вам и буддизм не нужен, до свидания )


Не могу взять в толк, почему вы абсолютизируете страдания в буддизме. Страдания - это прежде всего неправильная интерпретация происходящих с вами событий...
Да и вы что, с помощью буддизма освободились от "страданий, стрессов, неприятных ощущений"? В вашей жизни их уже нет? А если есть, то зачем *вам* этот буддизм?

----------


## Йен

> Т.е. написанное кем-то когда-то надо просто "принять на веру"? Что вас в сутрах привлекло? Мне, например, больше нравятся синтоистские сказки про Аматэрасу, с ее Небесными полями Такамагахара... Красиво изложено ))


Не просто принять на веру, а протестировать, начать практиковать, я начал, получил определенный результат, поэтому доверие возрастает.

----------


## Йен

> Не могу взять в толк, почему вы абсолютизируете страдания в буддизме. Страдания - это прежде всего неправильная интерпретация происходящих с вами событий...
> Да и вы что, с помощью буддизма освободились от "страданий, стрессов, неприятных ощущений"? В вашей жизни их уже нет? А если есть, то зачем *вам* этот буддизм?


Буддизм решает определенную проблему -дукха. Стрессы переживаются легче, становишься свободнее.

----------


## Андрош

> Не просто принять на веру, а протестировать, начать практиковать, я начал, получил определенный результат, поэтому доверие возрастает.


Можно конкретнее, вы уже избавились от "страданий"?

----------


## Йен

> Можно конкретнее, вы уже избавились от "страданий"?


Нет конечно.

----------


## Андрош

> Нет конечно.


Тогда, видимо, вы пребываете в иллюзии.
Может, тогда стоит попробовать другой метод? Как я уже говорил, страдания и стрессы возникают от неправильной интерпретации происходящих с нами событий. Понимание их смысла, снижение "значимости" и ведет к избавлению.

----------


## Йен

> Тогда, видимо, вы пребываете в иллюзии.
> Может, тогда стоит попробовать другой метод? Как я уже говорил, страдания и стрессы возникают от неправильной интерпретации происходящих с нами событий. Понимание их смысла, снижение "значимости" и ведет к избавлению.


Вы с учением Будды знакомы вообще? ))
Какой метод? Я ведь вам сказал, что мне практика помогает )

----------


## Андрош

> Вы с учением Будды знакомы вообще? ))
> Какой метод? Я ведь вам сказал, что мне практика помогает )


В контексте данного разговора мне достаточно информации о том, что "цель учения Будды - избавление от страданий". Вы, практикующий буддист, как вы пишете, от страданий - не избавились. О чем еще можно говорить?

----------


## Йен

> В контексте данного разговора мне достаточно информации о том, что "цель учения Будды - избавление от страданий". Вы, практикующий буддист, как вы пишете, от страданий - не избавились. О чем еще можно говорить?


Сначала ознакомьтесь с тем учением, что обсуждается на форуме, а потом приходите советы раздавать. Полное освобождение может быть очень длительным процессом, а может и не очень. Но есть множество промежуточных освобождений, на пути к полному. Я вам уже сказал выше, что определенный результат практики есть, хотя это и не ниббана.

----------


## Андрош

> Сначала ознакомьтесь с тем учением, что обсуждается на форуме, а потом приходите советы раздавать. Полное освобождение может быть очень длительным процессом, а может и не очень. Но есть множество промежуточных освобождений, на пути к полному. Я вам уже сказал выше, что определенный результат практики есть, хотя это и не ниббана.


Ну, вам виднее...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Йен

> Ну, вам виднее...


У вас логика как у дитя, практикующий штангист сразу должен поднять штангу в триста кило, потому что он практикующий штангист. А практикующий буддист сразу должен реализовать ниббану. О чем тут говорить вообще  :Facepalm: 

Пхарада сутта


(1) Подобно тому, Пахарада, как великий океан направляется, склоняется, устремляется постепенно, без внезапного обрыва – то точно также, в этой Дхамме и Винае постижение окончательного знания происходит посредством постепенной тренировки, постепенной деятельности, постепенной практики, а не внезапно. Таково первое удивительное и поразительное качество, которое монахи видят в Дхамме и Винае, из-за которых они радуются ей.

----------


## Андрош

> У вас логика как у дитя, практикующий штангист сразу должен поднять штангу в триста кило, потому что он практикующий штангист. А практикующий буддист сразу должен реализовать ниббану


Сколько тогда лично вы знаете людей, которые "избавились от страданий" с помощью буддизма? Можете назвать (примеры из индийских сказок не подойдут)? А если не знаете ни одного такого, то, извините, все это самообман.

----------


## Йен

> Сколько тогда лично вы знаете людей, которые "избавились от страданий" с помощью буддизма? Можете назвать (примеры из индийских сказок не подойдут)? А если не знаете ни одного такого, то, извините, все это самообман.


Я не хожу по практикующим людям и не спрашиваю - просветленные они или нет, мне достаточно своих результатов.

----------


## Андрош

> Я не хожу по практикующим людям и не спрашиваю - просветленные они или нет, мне достаточно своих результатов.


Я не о степени просветления говорю, а об избавлении от дуккха. Есть кто-то, кто уже не страдает?

----------


## Йен

> Я не о степени просветления говорю, а об избавлении от дуккха. Есть кто-то, кто уже не страдает?


Просветленный, пробужденный (окончательно) и есть свободный от страданий.

----------

Алексей Л (02.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Сколько тогда лично вы знаете людей, которые "избавились от страданий" с помощью буддизма? Можете назвать (примеры из индийских сказок не подойдут)? А если не знаете ни одного такого, то, извините, все это самообман.


Товарищ попутал- Цель Буддизма вообще в знаменитой сутре цитируемой товарищем- не прослеживается-т.е: " а учу я вас об страдании их причинах и и их прекращении.."
Нирвана- есть уже пост- вывод на вопрос йогина: "а чем я занимался?" или сокращение всех объяснений для других..- "мы добываем нирвану- избавляемся от причин страданий в жизни - от неудовлетворительности.."- (лозунг такой- привлекалка в ряды- мотивалка..не совсем точная))..

А кстати в "обесценивании событий"- буддизму равных нет, ибо если христианин обесценивая события в пользу Бога- сразу получает "Рай", а наоборот "Ад", то арахант  (а они реально есть в тхераваде)- так вот он "не возвращенец" он став "арахантом"- в "неудовлетворительность" - уже не впадёт (их - т.е арахантов- было не мало- включая современность)

----------


## Андрош

> Товарищ попутал- Цель Буддизма вообще в знаменитой сутре цитируемой товарищем- не прослеживается-т.е: " а учу я вас об страдании их причинах и и их прекращении.."
> Нирвана- есть уже пост- вывод на вопрос йогина: "а чем я занимался?" или сокращение всех объяснений для других..- "мы добываем нирвану- избавляемся от причин страданий в жизни - от неудовлетворительности.."- (лозунг такой- привлекалка в ряды- мотивалка..не совсем точная))..
> 
> А кстати в "обесценивании событий"- буддизму равных нет, ибо если христианин обесценивая события в пользу Бога- сразу получает "Рай", а наоборот "Ад", то арахант  (а они реально есть в тхераваде)- так вот он "не возвращенец" он став "арахантом"- в "неудовлетворительность" - уже не впадёт (их - т.е арахантов- было не мало- включая современность)


Что это многословие меняет? Если хотите, можете тоже ответить на вопрос, только безо всякой казуистики: вы уже избавились "от причин страданий в жизни - от неудовлетворительности"? Или знаете таковых?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Я не о степени просветления говорю, а об избавлении от дуккха. Есть кто-то, кто уже не страдает?


Да много таких). Все Дзен-мастера освободились от привязанности к придуманному мыслями эго  (а именно эго то и страдает), иначе они не были Дзен-мастерами. Да и в других традициях  буддизма, и в других религиях, и даже без помощи религий при наличии мудрости люди достигают освобождения от страданий.

----------

Фил (02.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Что это многословие меняет? Если хотите, можете тоже ответить на вопрос, только безо всякой казуистики: вы уже избавились "от причин страданий в жизни - от неудовлетворительности"? Или знаете таковых?


Ок- отвечу: это как спросить- "а вы уже перестали пукать за завтраком?". Это к тому, что лично я- не ищу тревожно- того чего нет: отсутствия или присутствия- "неведения" и "причины страдания"- то-есть некого обобщённого в уме идеала, поиск которого сам вызывает либо страдание иного рода либо по мне "смерть при жизни"- арахатство. Я живу иной философией- "гармонией"- не изнуряя себя крайностями- к примеру звериным поиском "лучшей доли"- некой абстрактной нирваны.

(именно по этому буддизм для меня-всяческий источник уважения- как клуб долгого раскуривания сигар, любителей Пушкина, или коньяка или  медленного бега..-т.е повод обобщить на каком-то любимом занятии- свой жизненный опыт))

----------


## Андрош

> освободились от привязанности к придуманному мыслями эго


Странно, что вы сужаете понятия "страданий" до страданий неудовлетворенного эго.  Разве Гаутама учил этому? Он говорил о реальных страданиях: физических болезнях, нищете, холоде-голоде и пр... А вы предлагаете все толковать в духе: вот страдал я от того, что у соседа машина больше, а потом мне стало пофиг и не страдаю...  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрош

> ....буддизм для меня-...как клуб долгого раскуривания сигар, любителей Пушкина, или коньяка или  медленного бега..


Ну и ладушки. К вам нет вопросов больше. Кстати, вы тут не одиноки с такой философией. Как я понял, тут немало народу, для которых - буддизм своеобразный тренд, повод для повышения самооценки, инструмент показать свою "оригинальность". Смотрите, я могу заумно говорить, "с ученым видом знатока" вставлю пару слов на пали или санскрите... Смотрите, какой я интеллектуал! Девкам понравится...  :Wink:

----------

Денис К (02.11.2016), Дубинин (02.11.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Странно, что вы сужаете понятия "страданий" до страданий неудовлетворенного эго.  Разве Гаутама учил этому? Он говорил о реальных страданиях: физических болезнях, нищете, холоде-голоде и пр... А вы предлагаете все толковать в духе: вот страдал я от того, что у соседа машина больше, а потом мне стало пофиг и не страдаю...


Это не я сужаю, а вы расширяете). Найдите вначале в себе того, кто страдает от болезней, нищеты, холода-голода и пр...

----------


## ullu

> Самоосознание.


Мне кажется оно состоит из моментов осознавания. Нет ?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Кто видел этих Будд? Они где, в нирване?


А кого вы ищете, разве не себя? Будды это не какие-то там другие, это те же мы, мы все Будды нереализованные. Реализуетесь- будете "в Нирване", Нирвана это не место а состояние, то есть будете тут же где и были но видеть будете без двойственности. Всё просто, никаких чудес. 

Чего нельзя сказать о Боге, хотя я так понял что и сказать то вам по существу нечего.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Странно, что вы сужаете понятия "страданий" до страданий неудовлетворенного эго.  Разве Гаутама учил этому? Он говорил о реальных страданиях: физических болезнях, нищете, холоде-голоде и пр...


Говорят Гаутама учил, что есть болезни, нищета, холод, голод.... Есть страдание от этого. 
Есть причины у болезней, нищеты, холода-голода.                       Есть причины у страдания от этого. 
.......                                                                                            Есть прекращение причин страдания от этого .......




> А вы предлагаете все толковать в духе: вот страдал я от того, что у соседа машина больше, а потом мне стало пофиг и не страдаю


А почему бы просто не порадоваться за соседа. Пожелать ему ещё лучшей машины и  чтоб он имел ещё и все возможности и условия наслаждаться и радоваться благодаря этой машине.  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрош

> Найдите вначале в себе того, кто страдает от болезней, нищеты, холода-голода и пр...


Это как "найти"? Я должен внушить себе, что я страдаю от этого? Хм... и зачем мне это? Голод и болезни - это по вашему, следствие неудовлетворенного эго? Когда жрать хотите, это ваше эго бунтует?

----------


## Алик

> Это как "найти"? Я должен внушить себе, что я страдаю от этого? Хм... и зачем мне это? Голод и болезни - это по вашему, следствие неудовлетворенного эго? Когда жрать хотите, это ваше эго бунтует?


Вот, полюбопытствуйте, что по этому поводу в дзен говорят:
https://vk.com/video1363949_169272624

----------


## Aion

> Мне кажется оно состоит из моментов осознавания. Нет ?


Из осознавшей себя пустоты состоит.



> Те, кто не узнавали своего лица и положили истинность существования всего через вместерожденное неведение, заблудились, сделавшись живыми существами. А те, кто узнали [лица ] через познание самого себя, стали буддами. 
> 
> НАЦОГ-РАНДОЛ
> КАРНАТАНТРА, ОПОРА ВЕЛИКОГО УЧЕНИЯ,
> называемая
> «ЗЕРЦАЛО МЕХАНИЗМА ГЛУБОКОГО СОДЕРЖАНИЯ»

----------


## Алексей Л

> Это как "найти"? Я должен внушить себе, что я страдаю от этого? Хм... и зачем мне это? Голод и болезни - это по вашему, следствие неудовлетворенного эго? Когда жрать хотите, это ваше эго бунтует?


Ни от чего не страдаете? 
Я вот страдаю каждый день начиная с утра когда не хочется просыпаться, затем еле тащусь в душ, еду на работу где 8 часов надо вкалывать, приеду домой- там практика, так всё время.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Жесть.
Лучшего описания _Круговерти_ современным языком ещё не встречал. Особенно вот это зацепило за живое: _Я вот страдаю ... приеду домой- там практика, так всё время._ (с)
Извиняюсь, но не сдержался.

----------

Дубинин (02.11.2016)

----------


## ullu

> Из осознавшей себя пустоты состоит.


Так момент осознавания делим или неделим ?

----------


## Дубинин

> Жесть.
> Лучшего описания _Круговерти_ современным языком ещё не встречал. Особенно вот это зацепило за живое: _Я вот страдаю ... приеду домой- там практика, так всё время._ (с)
> Извиняюсь, но не сдержался.


Лучшего антибудийского манифеста- да трудно сыскать))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2016), Денис К (02.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Жесть.
> Лучшего описания _Круговерти_ современным языком ещё не встречал. Особенно вот это зацепило за живое: _Я вот страдаю ... приеду домой- там практика, так всё время._ (с)
> Извиняюсь, но не сдержался.


Вы тоже практик без усилий, как Won Soeng?

----------


## Дубинин

> Так момент осознавания делим или неделим ?


У человеков- делим при желании: Что-то пережили- в нейронах крутится слабое подобие пережитого, затем новое переживание- затем поощрение- удовольствие- от "узнал" (осознал). (а как сей процесс проходит без наркоты гормональной в синапсах нейронов- это тайна велика есть))) (сей спич об "старом"- определиться перед началом разговора с термином- "осознавание"))

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы тоже практик без усилий, как Won Soeng?


А вы стало быть поборник ада (это ваша цель?). Ну тоесть во время практики вы не "облегчаете и устраняете"- а мучаетесь? Ну чего- респект-  Люци- радуется..))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ну и ладушки. К вам нет вопросов больше. Кстати, вы тут не одиноки с такой философией. Как я понял, тут немало народу, для которых - буддизм своеобразный тренд, повод для повышения самооценки, инструмент показать свою "оригинальность". Смотрите, я могу заумно говорить, "с ученым видом знатока" вставлю пару слов на пали или санскрите... Смотрите, какой я интеллектуал! Девкам понравится...


Девкам понравится?????
Ура !!!!!!

----------

Алексей А (02.11.2016), Алексей Л (02.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2016), Дубинин (02.11.2016), Йен (02.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Девкам понравится?????
> Ура !!!!!!


Как будто все не из  за признания этих обобщённых "девок"- внутри своей нервной системы- здесь пишут))

----------


## Алексей Л

> А вы стало быть поборник ада (это ваша цель?). Ну тоесть во время практики вы не "облегчаете и устраняете"- а мучаетесь? Ну чего- респект-  Люци- радуется..))


Вы описываете крайности, мучиться и страдать разные вещи, другая крайность- слишком лёгкие усилия или лень.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы тоже практик без усилий, как ?


Не моё конечно дело, так как каждый делает свой выбор в соответствии со своими склонностями и тенденциями, но :

Всеми Любимый и всеми Уважаемый Алексей!   Когда что то идёт не так и в результате усё страдание, в том числе и практика, лучше отступить\вернуться на шаг\этап назад, а может и на много шагов назад. К основам, к размышлению и пониманию, что человек хочет и достоин счастья и радости, и за этим обращается к Дхарме. Хотяб укрепить эту основу до счастья-страдание  50на50 в жизни (и уж тем более, чтоб практика не была брактикой)
ИМХО конечно.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы описываете крайности, мучиться и страдать разные вещи, другая крайность- слишком лёгкие усилия или лень.


Э нет- не путайте "три в одном", заставить (мучиться) себя можно для того например, что-бы начать делать "простирания". Но если в результате самого действа, при процессе единения с идамом-ли, или "подношении тела-речи- ума"- вы не испытываете блаженство, то вы практикуете "ложные взгляды"-т.е надеясь- что: "вот это страдание- приведёт в будущем к счастью"- что по тому-же Ламриму страшнее любых убийств бесконечных существ..

----------


## Алексей Л

> Не моё конечно дело, так как каждый делает свой выбор в соответствии со своими склонностями и тенденциями, но :
> 
> Всеми Любимый и всеми Уважаемый Алексей!   Когда что то идёт не так и в результате усё страдание, в том числе и практика, лучше отступить\вернуться на шаг\этап назад, а может и на много шагов назад. К основам, к размышлению и пониманию, что человек хочет и достоин счастья и радости, и за этим обращается к Дхарме. Хотяб укрепить эту основу до счастья-страдание  50на50 в жизни (и уж тем более, чтоб практика не была брактикой)
> ИМХО конечно.


Спасибо, интересная мысль, я над этим подумаю.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Э нет- не путайте "три в одном", заставить (мучиться) себя можно для того например, что-бы начать делать "простирания". Но если в результате самого действа, при процессе единения с идамом-ли, или "подношении тела-речи- ума"- вы не испытываете блаженство, то вы практикуете "ложные взгляды"-т.е надеясь- что: "вот это страдание- приведёт в будущем к счастью"- что по тому-же Ламриму страшнее любых убийств бесконечных существ..


Согласен. Вот только тело какое бы не сильное все равно будет уставать и если не делать усилий то просто сказать я устал и остановиться. Но тогда так можно доолго практиковать. Сказать же что не устал- самообман.

----------


## Йен

Если вы садитесь в самадхи и тело с умом протестуют, ноют, отвлекаются, то стоит немного потерпеть, мягко возвращая ум к объекту сосредоточения, а  когда перетерпишь, то результат будет в виде сукхи или еще каких-нибудь факторов )
И да, не забываем расслаблять напряжение )

----------


## Aion

> Так момент осознавания делим или неделим ?


Будда - момент?  :Facepalm:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Если вы садитесь в самадхи и тело с умом протестуют, ноют, отвлекаются, то стоит немного потерпеть, мягко возвращая ум к объекту сосредоточения, а  когда перетерпишь, то результат будет в виде сукхи или еще каких-нибудь факторов )
> И да, не забываем расслаблять напряжение )


Ну не знаю что вы называете перетерпеть. Здесь по-моему кто то писал что были уже случаи с чрезмерными нагрузками, закончились печально для здоровья.
Кстати перетерпеть -это тоже усилия только чрезмерные, вот как раз пример мучений

----------


## Йен

> Ну не знаю что вы называете перетерпеть. Здесь по-моему кто то писал что были уже случаи с чрезмерными нагрузками, закончились печально для здоровья.
> Кстати перетерпеть -это тоже усилия только чрезмерные, вот как раз пример мучений


Определяйте для себя сами или учитель подскажет, я знаю сколько мне нужно перетерпеть, чтобы пройти трудный этап, после чего сосредоточение становится естественным. Бывают случаи, когда практика в данном положении тела не идет, или ум слишком возбужден, можно попробовать сменить положение, если вообще ничего не помогает, то оставить это занятие и пойти погулять, стараясь сохранять осознанность... или лечь поспать )

----------


## Алексей Л

> Определяйте для себя сами или учитель подскажет, я знаю сколько мне нужно перетерпеть, чтобы пройти трудный этап, после чего сосредоточение становится естественным. Бывают случаи, когда практика в данном положении тела не идет, или ум слишком возбужден, можно попробовать сменить положение, если вообще ничего не помогает, то оставить это занятие и пойти погулять, стараясь сохранять осознанность... или лечь поспать )


Ясно. А что у вас ноги совсем не затекают?

----------


## Йен

> Ясно. А что у вас ноги совсем не затекают?


Конечно затекают ) Потом болезненные ощущения проходят, а когда уже встать пытаешься, вот тут и проявляются ) 
Я больше сейчас на стуле сижу. И ходить тоже нравится.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Конечно затекают ) Потом болезненные ощущения проходят, а когда уже встать пытаешься, вот тут и проявляются ) 
> Я больше сейчас на стуле сижу. И ходить тоже нравится.


Вот и у меня затекают, хотя как минимум 2 часа могу просидеть.

----------


## Йен

> Вот и у меня затекают, хотя как минимум 2 часа могу просидеть.


Есть четыре положения тела для самадхи: лежа в позе льва, стоя, сидя и при ходьбе. Меняйте, если у вас проблема с сидячим положением, я тоже сидеть сейчас нормально и долго не могу,  после двух переломов ноги )

----------


## Алексей Л

> Есть четыре положения тела для самадхи: лежа в позе льва, стоя, сидя и при ходьбе. Меняйте, если у вас проблема с сидячим положением, я тоже сидеть сейчас нормально и долго не могу,  после двух переломов ноги )


Хорошо. С этим то как раз проблем нет, мне не нужно так много в день, обычно 30 минут сижу и не прилагаю усилий. Я тантрическими практиками занимаюсь, там сложнее все.

----------


## ullu

> Будда - момент?


Осознавание момент ?

----------


## ullu

> У человеков- делим при желании: Что-то пережили- в нейронах крутится слабое подобие пережитого, затем новое переживание- затем поощрение- удовольствие- от "узнал" (осознал). (а как сей процесс проходит без наркоты гормональной в синапсах нейронов- это тайна велика есть))) (сей спич об "старом"- определиться перед началом разговора с термином- "осознавание"))


Насколько я помню момент сознания неделим только у шраваков. А у всех остальных уже нет и неделимого момента сознания. Я об этом.

----------


## ullu

> Как будто все не из  за признания этих обобщённых "девок"- внутри своей нервной системы- здесь пишут))


Не, некотореы пишут потому что зуб болит. Когда зуб болит, это не совсем хочется признания. Ближе к телу все же, больше связи со своим реальным положением дел.
Хотя неудолветворенность от того, что девки не любят, это тоже страдание и желание от него избавиться. Так что тоже ничего "низкого" в этом нет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это интересный вопрос,вот как на него отвечают в мусульманстве например."Нельзя описывать Аллаха тем, что Он везде, и нельзя описывать тем, что в ка-ком-то месте"?"Аллах был еще до того, как были созданы создания, еще до того, когда не было такого понятия, как «место». Всевышний Аллах был еще до того, когда не было ничего, еще до того, когда не было вопроса: «Где?» Всевышний Аллах – Создатель всего»,"Бессмыслен вопрос «где Аллах?», ибо само слово «где» указывает на какое-то определенное место в пространстве, что противоречит Сущности Всевышнего","Тот, Кто дал место и создал создания,Он – ля макан(не обладает местом)","Был Аллах, и не было места, пока Он не создал творения, и был Аллах, и не было «Где» и не было творений, и не было ничего, а Он – Творец каждой вещи"."Он находится в Своем величии. Всевышнему Аллаху не присущи ни динамика, ни статика, Аллах чист от этих и других несовершенных качеств".


Кмк., тэисты, каждый, свой индивидуальный ум - Богом называют. Так он пронизывает весь опыт светом осознавания, в потенции содержит всё, творит всё в себе и из себя и делает всё возможным. При этом оставаясь и, какбы вне всего. и т.д. 
Имхо конечно  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Согласен. Вот только тело какое бы не сильное все равно будет уставать и если не делать усилий то просто сказать я устал и остановиться. Но тогда так можно доолго практиковать. Сказать же что не устал- самообман.


Опять нихт- практика по определению должна быть "блаженством" (путём не "цепляния" ослаблять уже имеющиеся страдания, и делать привычку- поступать так в будущем). В тантро практиках (даже делая  нёндро), вы при ванге- лунге, получаете переживание "блаженства"- которое потом и повторяете- тренируясь (поднося ли мандалу тела- испытывайте блаженство от нецепляния, или обретаете на мгновение плод Прибежища- простираясь будучи Идамом и пр..)- отсель если вы при выполнении практик- "мученик"- то вы просто неумелый "мученик" и не более )) (обращаю внимание на слово- "при выполнении практики" и слово "получил" при ванге- лунге))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Осознавание момент ?


Нет, конечно. Изначальное осознавание свободно от смены трёх времён.

----------


## Денис К

> Количество людей сейчас растет из-за созданных ими благоприятных условий для роста популяции. Количество существ в других мирах огромно, переродиться в мире людей всегда есть кому, исключая время, когда этот мир схлопывается. Камму вы своеобразно так воспринимаете, результат действия может созревать многие жизни, а может и сразу проявиться.


Есть-то может быть и есть кому,только вот камма должна быть наработанной для этого,а как это сделать когда все намерения у вас основаны на инстинкте а не на выборе,вы же животное,или голодный дух,а какой благой карме может идти речь в этом случае???Да и я ж говорю,с людского брата отток в нижние миры идет ого-го какой,даже в наше время столько убийств,а вспомните прошлые столетия,когда люди были гораздо более бесправны,и войны шли,и деревнями и городами людей вырезали.Не стыкуются ваши слова.

----------


## Денис К

> Допустим мы не видели, хотя в буддизме и после Гаутамы становились Буддами и своим опытом подтверждали учение и Будд видели. Ну да ладно, вы себя то хоть видели? Вот вы и есть Будда только не реализовавшийся пока. Вы видите себя, других – все равны, все одно и то же, это по-буддизму. Получается что видели.
> 
> Но вы то о чем пишете что есть некто кто не такой как все, ему нет аналогов или равных и только он всё сам создает. Кто-то выше, из другого “теста”. Вот я и говорю что не видели мы таких, покажите что он есть.


Так вы можете сказать,"вы себя видели?Вот вы и есть горшок,только не реализовавшийся пока. Вы видите себя, других – все равны, все одно и то же(горшок), это по-горшонизму. Получается что видели."Логика железная надо признать))))

----------


## Дубинин

> Есть-то может быть и есть кому,только вот камма должна быть наработанной для этого,а как это сделать когда все намерения у вас основаны на инстинкте а не на выборе,вы же животное,или голодный дух,а какой благой карме может идти речь в этом случае???Да и я ж говорю,с людского брата отток в нижние миры идет ого-го какой,даже в наше время столько убийств,а вспомните прошлые столетия,когда люди были гораздо более бесправны,и войны шли,и деревнями и городами людей вырезали.Не стыкуются ваши слова.


Слово- в слово повторили пугалки и примеры из разных Ламримов разных школ о трудности обрести "просто жизнь" и "Драгоценную жизнь" (человечью разумеется). 
А у него как- раз всё "стыкуется"- "строго по буддизму", во первых ряды человеков пополняют деградирующие Девы и Боги, во вторых в животных копятся к применению не только "свежая карма глиста"- но и давняя карма человеков и богов в прошлом, отсель один раз на миллион "глистов"- нет-нет да и чел- получается..))

----------

Aion (02.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Так я и не спрашиваю где он именно, вопрос в том что либо:
> 
> - его творение вне его, то есть это внешнее для него (из отрывка похоже что да)
> 
> - он творит внутри себя, то есть он и есть эта вселенная, она с ним одно, как бы все вокруг и есть Бог.
> 
> Какое из них верно?


Я откуда знаю где)Утверждается что про Создателя нельзя сказать ни так ни так,он вне всяких рамок.То есть и законы его творений(в том числе времени,пространства,материи и остальных)к нему не применимы.Тут вопросы не ко мне.

----------


## Денис К

> Слово- в слово повторили пугалки и примеры из разных Ламримов разных школ о трудности обрести "просто жизнь" и "Драгоценную жизнь" (человечью разумеется). 
> А у него как- раз всё "стыкуется"- "строго по буддизму", во первых ряды человеков пополняют деградирующие Девы и Боги, во вторых в животных копятся к применению не только "свежая карма глиста"- но и давняя карма человеков и богов в прошлом, отсель один раз на миллион "глистов"- нет-нет да и чел- получается..))


Ну так написано что девы,боги и т.д.живут очень долго.И их гораздо меньше по количеству нежели людей,даже во времена Будды.Соответственно даже когда там кто-то деградирует это небольшое количество если соизмерять с популяцией людей.Также и из нижних миров,редко кто вылазит,сами ж говорите.А у людей если считать со времен Будды сколько уже должно париться в адах и быть животным и т.д.А вот нет же, количество людей увеличилось в сто раз несмотря на это.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Опять нихт- практика по определению должна быть "блаженством" (путём не "цепляния" ослаблять уже имеющиеся страдания, и делать привычку- поступать так в будущем). В тантро практиках (даже делая  нёндро), вы при ванге- лунге, получаете переживание "блаженства"- которое потом и повторяете- тренируясь (поднося ли мандалу тела- испытывайте блаженство от нецепляния, или обретаете на мгновение плод Прибежища- простираясь будучи Идамом и пр..)- отсель если вы при выполнении практик- "мученик"- то вы просто неумелый "мученик" и не более )) (обращаю внимание на слово- "при выполнении практики" и слово "получил" при ванге- лунге))


Для нёндро важно осознание смысла текста(чтоб было на чём медитировать, что развивать, углублять, ...) и искренность.

Для уровня трёх классов тантр  важны осознание атрибутов\символики(вообщем закодированной инфы аспектов), отклик этого в себе, пост осознание в жизни и т.п. Тож и для кьерим. Всё это можно даже и через _три_ (обьяснение\наставления) получить. Факт реального получения введения необязательно (что не отменяет необходимости получения лунга, ванга) , уже так можно начинать работать. Особенно с нёндро.

Насчёт мученичества - это да. Муть какаято, если практика ещё и поверх всего в муку будет : )

----------


## Денис К

> Реализуетесь- будете "в Нирване", Нирвана это не место а состояние


Что это такое за состояние когда нет ничего,кто будет испытывать это состояние???

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну так написано что девы,боги и т.д.живут очень долго.И их гораздо меньше по количеству нежели людей,даже во времена Будды.Соответственно даже когда там кто-то деградирует это небольшое количество если соизмерять с популяцией людей.Также и из нижних миров,редко кто выоазит.А вот количество людей увеличилось в сто раз.


Есть много поставщиков челов, (окинувшиеся из ада или мира прет,или на время поменяли пребывание из мира размножившихся на свалке мелких тварей..на мир людей) и редкость попадания на верх- компенсируется численностью. А так-то про т.н. людей в  сто-больше-меньше- что за счёты (вы просто не в курсе всех сутр, есть миры, где один будда сидел  на краю чашки другого будды (размеры-сс разные, измерения опять-же)- короче этими мелочами- нормальных буддейцев не смутить))

----------


## Дубинин

> Для нёндро важно осознание смысла текста(чтоб было на чём медитировать, что развивать, углублять, ...) и искренность.
> 
> Для уровня трёх классов тантр  важны осознание атрибутов\символики(вообщем закодированной инфы аспектов), отклик этого в себе, пост осознание в жизни и т.п. Тож и для кьерим. Всё это можно даже и через _три_ (обьяснение\наставления) получить. Факт реального получения введения необязательно (что не отменяет необходимости получения лунга, ванга) , уже так можно начинать работать. Особенно с нёндро.


Мы получили разные наставления на эту тему от своих Ваджрадар.
(а нёндро- это просто "предварительное", и исходя из стандартного набора нёндро и прослушанных мною комментарий- ваш комментарий не похож)
(я не прочитал не одной книги по тантрам и философии буддизма, всё- что я знаю об этом, это из моей памяти от сотен прослушанных устных комментариев)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Есть много поставщиков челов, (окинувшиеся из ада или мира прет,или на время поменяли пребывание из мира размножившихся на свалке мелких тварей..на мир людей) и редкость попадания на верх- компенсируется численностью. А так-то про т.н. людей в  сто-больше-меньше- что за счёты (вы просто не в курсе всех сутр, есть миры, где од будда сидел  на краю чашки другого будды (размеры-сс разные, измерения опять-же)- короче этими мелочами- нормальных буддейцев не смутить))


Если ты хочешь во что-то верить тебя в принципе ничего не смутит,разум придумает отмазку)))Лично мне сие объяснения не кажутся нормальными.И кстати почему откинувшиеся из ада.в которых кстати находятся дохринища тыщ лет попадают именно в мир людей???Это что нулевой меридиан так сказать?

----------


## Дубинин

> Если ты хочешь во что-то верить тебя в принципе ничего не смутит,разум придумает отмазку)))Лично мне сие объяснения не кажутся нормальными.И кстати почему откинувшиеся из ада.в которых кстати находятся дохринища тыщ лет попадают именно в мир людей???Это что нулевой меридиан так сказать?


Ну в ад не только попадают отчаянные гнусники, туда приличные в лёгкую оступившиеся пацики могут попасть (вы не в курсе- есть т.н. ввергающая карма- так например чел жил умником а потом его плохие люди подрезали в переулке- а он перед смертью шибко на них рассердился, так он попадёт в ад, но не на долго, в льготный и быстро откинется (хотя если старые "грехи" подтянутся- то не быстро))

----------

Aion (02.11.2016)

----------


## Aion

Ещё ваджрный есть, для тех, кто шибко быстро решил из сансары свалить, но не справился с управлением... :Cool:

----------


## Денис К

> Ну в ад не только попадают отчаянные гнусники, туда приличные в лёгкую оступившиеся пацики могут попасть (вы не в курсе- есть т.н. ввергающая карма- так например чел жил умником а потом его плохие люди подрезали в переулке- а он перед смертью шибко на них рассердился, так он попадёт в ад, но не на долго, в льготный и быстро откинется (хотя если старые "грехи" подтянутся- то не быстро))


Вашим примером мы лишь обратно в ноль вышли..Так из мира людей в другие миры тоже идет отток,вы не забывайте.как наверх так и вниз.Если там дэв помер,его место занял кто-то из бывшелюдей.И все убийцы и обжоры и злючки-сердючки уже не людьми появляются на гораздо дольший срок.А потом оттуда фиг вылезешь.Что не пишите это не логично.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вашим примером мы лишь обратно в ноль вышли..Так из мира людей в другие миры тоже идет отток,вы не забывайте.как наверх так и вниз.Если там дэв помер,его место занял кто-то из бывшелюдей.И все убийцы и обжоры и злючки-сердючки уже не людьми появляются.А потом оттуда фиг вылезешь.Что не пишите это не логично.


Не, они вовсе не по порядку могут двигаться, а например из ада- в боги.. Как карма ляжет. Всё тут нормуль у буддистов- да-же с математикой.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> (я не прочитал не одной книги по тантрам и философии буддизма, всё- что я знаю об этом, это из моей памяти от сотен прослушанных устных комментариев)


Вам повезло ! (реально, без шуток)
А я когдато первый том Ламрима самостоятельно прочёл - долго страдал.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вам повезло ! (реально, без шуток)
> А я когдато первый том Ламрима самостоятельно прочёл - долго страдал.


Ну Ламрим-то я прочёл (не весь) правда  после сотни комментов на него. (я вёл в центре медитации по темам Ламрима))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Не, они вовсе не по порядку могут двигаться, а например из ада- в боги.. Как карма ляжет. Всё тут нормуль у буддистов- да-же с математикой.


Не вижу нормуля,ну ладно)Вопрос а как в аду вообще можно не создавать новую негативную карму?Или на ад закон кармы не действует?

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Вопрос а как в аду вообще можно не создавать новую негативную карму?Или на ад закон кармы не действует?


Он действует частично без заложения причин, а только как следствие земного воплощения, наверное так. Поэтому негативная новая карма там не создаётся а искупается то что уже было создано ранее.

----------

Дубинин (02.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Есть-то может быть и есть кому,только вот камма должна быть наработанной для этого,а как это сделать когда все намерения у вас основаны на инстинкте а не на выборе,вы же животное,или голодный дух,а какой благой карме может идти речь в этом случае???Да и я ж говорю,с людского брата отток в нижние миры идет ого-го какой,даже в наше время столько убийств,а вспомните прошлые столетия,когда люди были гораздо более бесправны,и войны шли,и деревнями и городами людей вырезали.Не стыкуются ваши слова.


Не стыковка не в буддизме. Нестыковка получается изза накладки буддийской классификации чувствующих\переживающих существ на современную классификацию видов. Так по буддизму класс люди(манушья) это не только мы человеки, но и ряд других существ (в чёмто даже более добродельных, так как менее свободных в выборе). Также животные, это не только те что человеком наблюдаются и даже преты это не только голодные духи. 
Оттуда и существ могущих родится человеком намного больше. Не говоря уже о всётаки существующей(хоть и мизерной) возможности вырваться из нарака и естесственном выпадении из состояний дэв(богов) коими не только человеки становятся.

----------


## Харуказе

> Не вижу нормуля,ну ладно)Вопрос а как в аду вообще можно не создавать новую негативную карму?Или на ад закон кармы не действует?


Мужик в раю получил путевку в ад.. .  
 Поехал.. . Сплошные пьянки, женщины, наркотики.. . 
 В общем, кайф сплошной.. . Понравилось.  
 И как только вернулся в рай, сразу в адово посольство,  
 попросил политического убежища.. .  
 А в аду его сразу в котел с кипящим маслом кинули.. .  
 Он: Мол, как же так, у вас тут так хорошо было,  
 а как приехал, сразу в кипяток бросаете!. .  
 А ему говорят: ты, батенька, туризм с эммиграцией не путай...

----------

Aion (03.11.2016), Денис К (02.11.2016), Дубинин (02.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Он действует частично без заложения причин, а только как следствие земного воплощения, наверное так. Поэтому негативная новая карма там не создаётся а искупается то что уже было создано ранее.


Так в том и странность,как-то уж больно сильно кармой можно вертеть как хочешь)Убил случайно не виноват,убил специально виноват,но от намерения не все зависит,хотя приводятся притчи где с благими намерениями святые творили(или пытались) злые вещи(например изнасилование),и это нормально.Где-то она действует -где-то не действует.Как удобно вообщем.

----------


## Денис К

> Не стыковка не в буддизме. Нестыковка получается изза накладки буддийской классификации чувствующих\переживающих существ на современную классификацию видов. Так по буддизму класс люди(манушья) это не только мы человеки, но и ряд других существ (в чёмто даже более добродельных, так как менее свободных в выборе). Также животные, это не только те что человеком наблюдаются и даже преты это не только голодные духи. 
> Оттуда и существ могущих родится человеком намного больше. Не говоря уже о всётаки существующей(хоть и мизерной) возможности вырваться из нарака и естесственном выпадении из состояний дэв(богов) коими не только человеки становятся.


Это что за существа под которыми понимают тоже что "люди"?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так в том и странность,как-то уж больно сильно кармой можно вертеть как хочешь)Убил случайно не виноват,убил специально виноват,но от намерения не все зависит,хотя приводятся притчи где с благими намерениями святые творили(или пытались) злые вещи(например изнасилование),и это нормально.Где-то она действует -где-то не действует.Как удобно вообщем.


Кармой не вертят. Она не вещь )
Просто изучаются и используются различные причинно-следственные связи в потоке ума, для конкретных определённых целей.

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Так в том и странность,как-то уж больно сильно кармой можно вертеть как хочешь)Убил случайно не виноват,убил специально виноват,но от намерения не все зависит,хотя приводятся притчи где с благими намерениями святые творили(или пытались) злые вещи(например изнасилование),и это нормально.Где-то она действует -где-то не действует.Как удобно вообщем.


Ничего странного и удобного (разве что для логики человеческого ума )). Просто не все миры нашей планеты являются причинно-следственными, как наш физический мир, отсюда и закон кармы частичен где имеет быть только следствия, ибо нет для другой части его условий по самому устройству мира.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это что за существа под которыми понимают тоже что "люди"?


"Жители" например других так называемых _двип_ и сопредельных этим _двипам_ состояний.
Они не человеки в нашем понимании. Но манушья\манусо в буддийской классификации.

(п.с. и те что по много тыщ лет жили или будут жить тоже манушия, но не _люди_ в нашем современном научном понимании\классификации)

----------


## Денис К

> "Жители" например других так называемых _двип_ и сопредельных этим _двипам_ состояний.
> Они не человеки в нашем понимании. Но манушья\манусо в буддийской классификации.
> 
> (п.с. и те что по много тыщ лет жили или будут жить тоже манушия, но не _люди_ в нашем современном научном понимании\классификации)


Если я правильно понимаю это жители других планет.А в другой теме писали что они реинкарнируются в рамках своей.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если я правильно понимаю это жители других планет.А в другой теме писали что они реинкарнируются в рамках своей.


Недумаю. Как то за уши притянуто планеты. Вообще  космология или география с одной стороны и абхидхарма с другой - довольно о разном, а то и совершенно о разном.

Насчёт "реинкарнации", каждого в своём состоянии - тоже не совсем понятно  :Smilie:

----------

Денис К (02.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Есть-то может быть и есть кому,только вот камма должна быть наработанной для этого,а как это сделать когда все намерения у вас основаны на инстинкте а не на выборе,вы же животное,или голодный дух,а какой благой карме может идти речь в этом случае???Да и я ж говорю,с людского брата отток в нижние миры идет ого-го какой,даже в наше время столько убийств,а вспомните прошлые столетия,когда люди были гораздо более бесправны,и войны шли,и деревнями и городами людей вырезали.Не стыкуются ваши слова.


Ваше восприятие камма-ниямы ограничено, потому у вас ничего и не стыкуется ) Каждую секунду у существа происходит множество контактов, из-за которых возникают новые единицы камм, плюс куча других законов природы, они все взаимодействуют между собой и откладывают отпечаток на поведение и состояние существа. Я вот знаю про свои ограничения, что не смогу в этом клубке разобраться, потому и не лезу туда, Будда и араханты могут видеть результат каммы, а мне это только головную боль создаст и неудовлетворенность принесет, мне лично хватает того, что в данный момент существует вот такая ситуация и все )

----------


## Денис К

> Ничего странного и удобного (разве что для логики человеческого ума )). Просто не все миры нашей планеты являются причинно-следственными, как наш физический мир, отсюда и закон кармы частичен где имеет быть только следствия, ибо нет для другой части его условий по самому устройству мира.


Пфф,так если бы карма была как безличностный беспристрастный закон вселенной для существ она должна быть везде,для всех существ,а не выборочно тут есть-тут нет.А то попадаешь в этот мир,ты можешь наработать и негативную и благую камму,в другой только отрабатываешь либо стремную:-)либо благую.И иначе что за карма?Что она из себя представляет?Где находится?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Ваше восприятие камма-ниямы ограничено, потому у вас ничего и не стыкуется ) Каждую секунду у существа происходит множество контактов, из-за которых возникают новые единицы камм, плюс куча других законов природы, они все взаимодействуют между собой и откладывают отпечаток на поведение и состояние существа. Я вот знаю про свои ограничения, что не смогу в этом клубке разобраться, потому и не лезу туда, Будда и араханты могут видеть результат каммы, а мне это только головную боль создаст и неудовлетворенность принесет, мне лично хватает того, что в данный момент существует вот такая ситуация и все )


Ответ что вы в этом не можете разобраться,а верите в то как об этом говорит буддизм меня устраивает.

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Пфф,так если бы карма была как безличностный беспристрастный закон вселенной для существ она должна быть везде,для всех существ,а не выборочно тут есть-тут нет.А то попадаешь в этот мир,ты можешь наработать и негативную и благую камму,в другой только отрабатываешь либо стремную:-)либо благую.И иначе что за карма?Что она из себя представляет?Где находится?


Она (карма) и есть для всех существ, только не все существа находятся в одинаковых условиях существования, к примеру (образно говоря) вы трёхмерное существо и в трёхмерном мире будет карма для трёхмерного существа, а скажем в аду живёт двухмерное, так и карма там будет как для двухмерного, а не для трёхмерного, иначе что это будет за карма? Ну логично ведь? А у что ж говорить о четырёх мерном существе и четырёхмерной карме! Бестолку, ибо мы как трёхмерные существа не имеем этой степени свободы, и будем ее подстраивать под привычную трёхмерную, понимаете?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Да не изучает буддизм(Внутреннее учение) законы того что мы называем вселенной, для этого есть и всегда были различные  Науки (внешние учения).

_Четана вот, что я называю кармой_(с) (Будда Шакьямуни)

----------


## Денис К

> Она (карма) и есть для всех существ, только не все существа находятся в одинаковых условиях существования, к примеру (образно говоря) вы трёхмерное существо и в трёхмерном мире будет карма для трёхмерного существа, а скажем в аду живёт двухмерное, так и карма там будет как для двухмерного, а не для трёхмерного, иначе что это будет за карма? Ну логично ведь? А у что ж говорить о четырёх мерном существе и четырёхмерной карме! Бестолку, ибо мы как трёхмерные существа не имеем этой степени свободы, и будем ее подстраивать под привычную трёхмерную, понимаете?


В том-то и дело что не логично,если принять за факт что все это создается самопроизвольно,либо умом существ в этих же процессах задействованных.

----------


## Уроил Зена

> В том-то и дело что не логично,если принять за факт что все это создается самопроизвольно,либо умом существ в этих же процессах задействованных.


Ну тогда, мне ваша логика не доступна. ))) Ведь судя по вашей логике, если бы  в условиях ада создавалась карма, то выйти существу оттуда не было б никакой возможности, ибо условия существования там наверняка значительно сложнее чем в нашем мире. А если там идёт только искупление плохой кармы то облегчаясь от этого груза существо самопроизвольно поднимается в более чистые области.

----------


## Йен

> Ответ что вы в этом не можете разобраться,а верите в то как об этом говорит буддизм меня устраивает.



Ну так и вы рассуждаете о камме действующей в мирах, которые являются объектом веры, так как вы не видите мир голодных духов или дэвов. Но поговорить-то надо  ))

----------


## Денис К

> Ну тогда, мне ваша логика не доступна. ))) Ведь судя по вашей логике, если бы  в условиях ада создавалась карма, то выйти существу оттуда не было б никакой возможности, ибо условия существования там наверняка значительно сложнее чем в нашем мире. А если там идёт только искупление плохой кармы то облегчаясь от этого груза существо самопроизвольно поднимается в более чистые области.


Абсолютно точно.Только вот не раз слышал что "это сансара.Какая справедливость?" и т.д.Вот здесь я тоже самое могу сказать.Если есть закон который сам по себе - он должен исполняться без всяких условностей.А вот в этом виде,это уже как закон придуманный людьми,который мы меряем какой-то справедливостью и другими человеческими понятиями.

----------


## Денис К

> Ну так и вы рассуждаете о камме действующей в мирах, которые являются объектом веры, так как вы не видите мир голодных духов или дэвов. Но поговорить-то надо  ))


Так я вам претензий и не предъявляю)

----------


## Алексей Л

Эмахооооооооооооооооооооооооооооооооооо!

Придумал вопрос на засыпку для всех креационистов, теистов. 

Ладно, про Бога вас нет смысла спрашивать так как вы много о нем говорите а ничего не знаете.

Буддизм по моему единственное учение о взаимозависимом происхождении.

Вопрос: 
Являются ли вещи созданные Богом самосущими? 

Эх, добавлю в блог!

----------


## Уроил Зена

Эх, как то не возникает желания отвечать на придуманный вопрос, как то не самосущно! ))

----------


## ullu

> Нет, конечно. Изначальное осознавание свободно от смены трёх времён.


Выходит явления и осознавание это разные вещи ?

----------


## Aion

> Выходит явления и осознавание это разные вещи ?


Не выходит, см. Объяснение явлений и Реальности как не являющихся одинаковыми или разным 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Опять нихт- практика по определению должна быть "блаженством" (путём не "цепляния" ослаблять уже имеющиеся страдания, и делать привычку- поступать так в будущем). В тантро практиках (даже делая  нёндро), вы при ванге- лунге, получаете переживание "блаженства"- которое потом и повторяете- тренируясь (поднося ли мандалу тела- испытывайте блаженство от нецепляния, или обретаете на мгновение плод Прибежища- простираясь будучи Идамом и пр..)- отсель если вы при выполнении практик- "мученик"- то вы просто неумелый "мученик" и не более )) (обращаю внимание на слово- "при выполнении практики" и слово "получил" при ванге- лунге))


Я говорил что согласен с вами что так в идеале должно быть, не значит что есть. 

Стесняюсь спросить, в блаженство впадать перед практикой или сразу после начала?

Не нужно умничать, это ваши фантазии напару с В. Н., блаженство это уровень йог Наропы, оно там генерируется а пока практик не дошёл до этой стадии ничего он не блаженствует а пашет в поте лица.

Давайте вместе разберемся где вы запутались. Скажите что такое блаженство и от чего оно возникает?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я откуда знаю где)Утверждается что про Создателя нельзя сказать ни так ни так,он вне всяких рамок.То есть и законы его творений(в том числе времени,пространства,материи и остальных)к нему не применимы.Тут вопросы не ко мне.


Каких рамок, вы о чем, вопрос был простейший. Ладно, слив засчитан, только просьба если ничего не знаете то зачем воздух сотрясать.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Он действует частично без заложения причин, а только как следствие земного воплощения, наверное так. Поэтому негативная новая карма там не создаётся а искупается то что уже было создано ранее.


Неправильный ответ. В аду негативеая карма тоже создается, и еще как, там все условия, поэтому и говорят что он вечен так как они снова и снова перерождаются там и выбраться оч трудно. 
Кстати а в ду существ в миллиарды раз больше чем людей.

Не понятно почему Дубинин вам лайк поставил он же сам говорит что мучения это дорога в ад. 
Вот мне лайки никто не ставит, я наверное не прав  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Эх, как то не возникает желания отвечать на придуманный вопрос, как то не самосущно! ))


Конечно не будете, вы ведь отвечаете только не непридуманные )))

----------


## Алексей Л

Являются ли вещи созданные Богом самосущими? 

А-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХО! ))) //смех дакини//



А чё-то теисты все испарились сразу

----------


## Уроил Зена

> А чё-то теисты все испарились сразу


Медаль вам и смеющейся дакини, за испарения теистов. )

----------

Алексей Л (03.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Медаль вам и смеющейся дакини, за испарения теистов. )


I love you too)))

----------


## Андрош

> А чё-то теисты все испарились сразу


Я лично "испарился", потому что мне стало неинтересно. Вы, буддисты, постоянно противоречите друг другу и не можете сами найти консенсуса в самых основополагающих вопросах. Какая-то дискуссия возможна была бы, если бы у вас было стройное, сформулированное учение. А дискутировать с набором разнообразных мнений и откровенных фантазий, глупостей считаю бесполезной потерей времени. Удачи в познании Истины.  ))

----------

Денис К (03.11.2016), Сергей Хос (03.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Я лично "испарился", потому что мне стало неинтересно. Вы, буддисты, постоянно противоречите друг другу и не можете сами найти консенсуса в самых основополагающих вопросах. Какая-то дискуссия возможна была бы, если бы у вас было стройное, сформулированное учение. А дискутировать с набором разнообразных мнений и откровенных фантазий, глупостей считаю бесполезной потерей времени. Удачи в познании Истины.  ))


Кто бы говорил))

Аминь!

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я лично "испарился", потому что мне стало неинтересно. Вы, буддисты, постоянно противоречите друг другу и не можете сами найти консенсуса в самых основополагающих вопросах. Какая-то дискуссия возможна была бы, если бы у вас было стройное, сформулированное учение. А дискутировать с набором разнообразных мнений и откровенных фантазий, глупостей считаю бесполезной потерей времени. Удачи в познании Истины.  ))


Спасибо что пояснили а то ушли бы не попрощавшись.

И вам удачи и всего хорошего!

----------


## Крымский

> Являются ли вещи созданные Богом самосущими? 
> А чё-то теисты все испарились сразу


Вы понимаете, что на русском языке этот вопрос элементарно безграмотным выглядит?

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы понимаете, что на русском языке этот вопрос элементарно безграмотным выглядит?


Зато все спорить перестали пристыженно- поняли, что будут разбиты- в любых темах!

----------

Алексей Л (04.11.2016), Крымский (03.11.2016)

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Зато все спорить перестали пристыженно- поняли, что будут разбиты- в любых темах!


Желающий разбить уже поражён! ))

----------

Денис К (03.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Желающий разбить уже поражён! ))


Это отмазка- для слабых мотивацией- но хитрых вынужденно в ином: "мы тебя не возьмём за нас играть -жир-трест.."- "а я и так  ваш футбол не люблю и не играю- дядя вася сказал- он глупый..)

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Это отмазка- для слабых мотивацией- но хитрых вынужденно в ином: "мы тебя не возьмём за нас играть -жир-трест.."- "а я и так  ваш футбол не люблю и не играю- дядя вася сказал- он глупый..)


Ну да, как отразишься от встречного то ты и есть. )

----------


## ullu

> Не выходит, см. Объяснение явлений и Реальности как не являющихся одинаковыми или разным


Это ваше объяснение ?

----------


## Денис К

> Каких рамок, вы о чем, вопрос был простейший. Ладно, слив засчитан, только просьба если ничего не знаете то зачем воздух сотрясать.


Так это ваше ограниченное сознание в вас говорит,а еще буддистом себя называете))))Так вы мне так и не ответили на вопрос если нирвана это состояние сознания,где это сознание находится когда испытывает нирвану после смерти???Что вообще может это состояние испытывать если ничего нет?Опа-па)))

----------


## Денис К

> Неправильный ответ. В аду негативеая карма тоже создается, и еще как, там все условия, поэтому и говорят что он вечен так как они снова и снова перерождаются там и выбраться оч трудно. 
> Кстати а в ду существ в миллиарды раз больше чем людей.
> 
> Не понятно почему Дубинин вам лайк поставил он же сам говорит что мучения это дорога в ад. 
> Вот мне лайки никто не ставит, я наверное не прав


Упс,то есть из ада не выбраться???То есть по сути это вечный ад?

----------


## Денис К

> Являются ли вещи созданные Богом самосущими? 
> 
> А-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХО! ))) //смех дакини//
> 
> А чё-то теисты все испарились сразу


Я не буддист,не теист,но что вы под термином "самосущие"подразумеваете?...Кстати,смешно что вам так нужно победить в этом споре)))))Вы вообще буддист?Наверно позер-буддист))))))

----------


## Денис К

> Зато все спорить перестали пристыженно- поняли, что будут разбиты- в любых темах!


Не знаю кто пристыжен,лично мне никто за все время что я здесь сижу почти ни на один вопрос не ответил)))Даже в вопросе про ад здесь не пришли к единому мнению)))))))Как вообще в таком случае можно что-то анализировать))

----------


## Фил

> Не знаю кто пристыжен,лично мне никто за все время что я здесь сижу почти ни на один вопрос не ответил)))Даже в вопросе про ад здесь не пришли к единому мнению)))))))Как вообще в таком случае можно что-то анализировать))


Ответить то ответили.
Вам просто эти ответы не нравятся!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Ответить то ответили.
> Вам просто эти ответы не нравятся!


Они мне не "не нравятся",просто они не складываются в общую картину,да и ктому же диаметрально противоположные зачастую)))...Вопросы,если не сложно.Где находится нирвана?Она самосуща или нет?Если она нигде не находится а является состоянием ума,то что за ум ее испытывает?Где он находится,во вселенной или в нее?

----------


## Дубинин

> Не знаю кто пристыжен,лично мне никто за все время что я здесь сижу почти ни на один вопрос не ответил)))Даже в вопросе про ад здесь не пришли к единому мнению)))))))Как вообще в таком случае можно что-то анализировать))


Ну во первых- "престыжен"- это моя издевательская ирония (не к вам)).
Во вторых- "ми же вас предупреждали.."- нет единого буддизма (даже "кармы" например в Махаяне и Тхераваде проявляются по разному: в Тхераваде- только карма- "ввергающая" в Локу (один из 6 миров) и дающее тело в Локе (плохое или не очень), ну а уж далее крутится существо по законам тела и Локи- как может- само..А в Махаяне не только всё перечисленное, но и каждый поступок внутри Локи - обусловлен кармой..) и так во всём различия (и в Самой Махаяне то-же в каждой школе..).
А про Ады?..про "не выбраться..", так тут ( с т.з. Махаяны)- все правы- там внутри- карма только отрабатывается.., но новая- "Ввергающая Карма- снова в Ад"- так-же делается путём гнева существа- на происходящее- перед гибелью (оно там гибнет как заведённое от мук и  снова там-же появляется).. и длится это- очень долго, но не вечно (пока карма "гневаться" на эти муки не исчерпается, ну и само собой то-  "основное"- за что срок тянет..)

----------


## Денис К

> Ну во первых- "престыжен"- это моя издевательская ирония.
> Во вторых- "ми же вас предупреждали.."- нет единого буддизма (даже "кармы" например в Махаяне и Тхераваде проявляются по разному: в Тхераваде- только карма- "ввергающая" в Локу (один их 6 миров) и дающее тело в Локе (плохое или не очень), ну а уж далее крутится существо по законам тела и Локи- как может- само..А в Махаяне не только всё перечисленное, но и каждый поступок внутри Локи - обусловлен кармой..) и так во всём различия (и в Самой Махаяне то-же в каждой школе..).
> А про Ады?..про "не выбраться..", так тут ( с т.з. Махаяны)- все правы- там внутри- карма только отрабатывается.., но новая- "Ввергающая Карма- снова в Ад"- так-же делается путём гнева существа- на происходящее- перед гибелью (оно там гибнет как заведённое от мук и  снова там-же появляется).. и длится очень долго- но не вечно (пока карма гневаться на эти муки не исчерпается, ну и само собой- основное- за что срок тянет..)


Так тогда я вообще не понимаю,если разные школы настолько противоположно понимают некоторые вещи то это по меньшей мере странно...По поводу адов.где я читал написано что там определенное количество лет нужно отсидеть раз уж ты туда попал(обычно дофига),а не когда карма отработается,вернее она отработается через эти тыщи лет и не раньше.Если новая карма там не появляется то логично конечно,только вот тогда не логично что это все самопроизвольно получилось в таком виде.Если это все само по себе ,то должен быть закон для существ вне зависимости от места,ведь карма безличностна,ей какой дело сможет он выбраться или нет)А так(если предположить что это правда,во что конечно я не верю),то это скорее кем-то осознанно созданное,а уж кем не знаю,Богом-Творцом ли,инопланетянами,Космическим Разумом,суперкрокодилом и т.д.и т.п.)))))))

----------


## Дубинин

> Так тогда я вообще не понимаю,если разные школы настолько противоположно понимают некоторые вещи то это по меньшей мере странно...По поводу адов.где я читал написано что там определенное количество лет нужно отсидеть раз уж ты туда попал(обычно дофига),а не когда карма отработается,вернее она отработается через эти тыщи лет и не раньше.Если новая карма там не появляется то логично конечно,только вот тогда не логично что это все самопроизвольно получилось в таком виде.Если это все само по себе ,то должен быть закон для существ вне зависимости от места,ведь карма безличностна,ей какой дело сможет он выбраться или нет)А так(если предположить что это правда,во что конечно я не верю),то это скорее кем-то осознанно созданное,а уж кем не знаю,Богом-Творцом ли,инопланетянами,Космическим Разумом,суперкрокодилом и т.д.и т.п.)))))))


Ну как-бы.. "Кем-то созданы- это здесь лишнее.." От причин- условий- куда ни шло (буддизм всё-же). А потом- чего вы так возбудились? В Махаяне например, в момент смерти- вы проходите через Ясный Свет Смерти, и по идеи (если не брать вовсе не общемахаянскую версию Бардо- про постепенное растворение прежней личности), то вы по любому потеряете память о этой личности, и по факту совсем без разницы тогда- косячили некий "вы" в прошлом или нет, полюбе- некий новый "кто-то" будет страдать (судьба у него такой- ибо нефиг!) С таким раскладом- что есть перерождение, что нет- вам-то что нынешнему?))

----------


## Денис К

> Ну как-бы.. "Кем-то созданы- это здесь лишнее.." От причин- условий- куда ни шло (буддизм всё-же). А потом- чего вы так возбудились? В Махаяне например, в момент смерти- в проходите через Ясный Свет Смерти, и по идеи (если не брать вовсе не общемахаянскую версию Бардо- про постепенное растворение прежней личности), то вы по любому потеряете память о этой личности, и по факту совсем без разницы тогда- косячили некий "вы" в прошлом или нет, полюбе- некий новый "кто-то" будет страдать (судьба у него такой- ибо нефиг!) С таким раскладом- что есть перерождение, что нет- вам-то что нынешнему?))


Я спокоен на самом деле)))...В том и дело что лишним в таком виде кармы,каком о ней говорят, это не кажется.Закон суров но это закон,а здесь такого нет,больше похоже просто на придумку тогда)страшилку коими все религии не пренебрегают)))..В таком виде да,но с другой стороны,сейчас если мне стереть память до нуля(до рождения),это буду не я как нынешняя личность,но тем не менее это буду я и все что с этим связано.Хотя тяжело себе такое представить конечно)))

----------


## Дубинин

> Я спокоен на самом деле)))...В том и дело что лишним в таком виде кармы,каком о ней говорят, это не кажется.Закон суров но это закон,а здесь такого нет,больше похоже просто на придумку тогда)страшилку коими все религии не пренебрегают)))..В таком виде да,но с другой стороны,сейчас если мне стереть память до нуля(до рождения),это буду не я как нынешняя личность,но тем не менее это буду я и все что с этим связано.Хотя тяжело себе такое представить конечно)))


Ну? И? Раз разводилово- и пугалки, так чего с не правильными вопросами к буддейцам до сих пор пристаёте? Задавайте правильные: "а как медитировать или что нибудь бормотать и от этого ясновидеть (умнеть, успокаиваться, богатеть..)

----------


## Денис К

> Ну? и? раз разводилово- и пугалки, так чего с не правильными вопросами к буддейцам до сих пор пристаёте? Задавайте правильные: "а как медитировать или что нибудь бормотать и от этого ясновидеть (умнеть, успокаиваться, богатеть..)


Да такого добра(в кавычках или нет пусть каждый сам решает:-)) в интернете и т.д. дофига))в том числе в других религиях и системах....Мне интересны другие вопросы-ответы от носителей религии так сказать,не только буддизма))да и если смеешься над другими религиями,будь готов обосновать свою без логических изъянов))такого пока что нет))))

----------


## Дубинин

> Да такого добра(в кавычках или нет пусть каждый сам решает:-)) в интернете и т.д. дофига))в том числе в других религиях и системах....Мне интересны другие вопросы-ответы от носителей религии так сказать,не только буддизма))да и если смеешься над другими религиями,будь готов обосновать свою без логических изъянов))такого пока что нет))))


Да вы им наскучили (буддейцам), вы не играете в игру- "я вот- вот склонюсь на вашу сторону и стану буддистом". Вам дают выжимки разных знаний отточеных на разных скептиках за века (без всей долгой доказательной базы- там от логических казуистик- чёрт ногу сломит..), так вы вместо- "а где почитать поподробней?"- очередное "фи" выдаёте.. А оно надо? Тоньшее надо с нами- мракобесами.. Покупать надо или нашим азартом завербовать новичка в свою секту или восхищением наших вековых "глубин"..

----------

Крымский (03.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Да вы им наскучили (буддейцам), вы не играете в игру- "я вот- вот склонюсь на вашу сторону и стану буддистом". Вам дают выжимки разных знаний отточеных на разных скептиках за века (без всей долгой доказательной базы- там от логических казуистик- чёрт ногу сломит..), так вы вместо- "а где почитать поподробней?"- очередное "фи" выдаёте.. А оно надо? Тоньшее надо с нами- мракобесами.. Покупать надо или нашим азартом завербовать новичка в свою секту или восхищением наших вековых "глубин"..


Если б наскучил то не отвечали бы)))))И я ж кстати писал в первом посте что мне нравится буддизм по многим моментам,и такие мысли чтобы стать буддистом у меня были.Но получается как и в остальных религиях,которыми я интересовался,практически всеми.Начинаешь интересоваться-все нравится,а потом идут всякие нестыковки и т.д.,и как-то уже не то))))а мое "фи"это чтобы меня убедили)))..Задаю ж элементарные вопросы)))особенно на примере тех кто просит сказать где Бог находится))))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И я ж кстати писал в первом посте что мне нравится буддизм по многим моментам,и такие мысли чтобы стать буддистом у меня были.)


А зачем ? С какой целью?

(если это не секрет, конечно)

----------


## Денис К

> А зачем ? С какой целью?
> 
> (если это не секрет, конечно)


без смысла,как некий духовный поиск.Ну плюс с философской точки зрения буддизм мне во многих моментах близок(хотя как и некоторые другие религии)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> без смысла, как некий духовный поиск.


А у вас тяга есть или только любопытство?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> без смысла,как некий духовный поиск.Ну плюс с философской точки зрения буддизм мне во многих моментах близок(хотя как и некоторые другие религии)


Наверно всётаки цель какаято должна быть. Чтоб можно было понять, а сможет ли это буддизм дать. Есть ли это в буддизме или он о чёмто другом. 

Иначе, кмк., будет ещё одна вера, которая сама навяжет свои цели. В таком случае по любому родные религии будут ближе, понятней и доступней к осуществлению.

----------


## Денис К

> А у вас тяга есть или только любопытство?


В таких моментах тяжело разграничить одно от другого или вообще от третьего))в плане духовного поиска в общим и целом,то есть тяга,да)внутренняя.Но пока то что я ищу я не нашел,может этого и нет вообще)))))

----------


## Крымский

> В таких моментах тяжело разграничить одно от другого или вообще от третьего))в плане духовного поиска в общим и целом,то есть тяга,да)внутренняя.Но пока то что я ищу я не нашел,может этого и нет вообще)))))


Если тяга есть, то её имеет смысл выделить и осознать.
Потому что все религии про реализацию тяги, а не любопытства.
Для любопытных наука, а не религия.

----------


## Денис К

> Наверно всётаки цель какаято должна быть. Чтоб можно было понять, а сможет ли это буддизм дать. Есть ли это в буддизме или он о чёмто другом. 
> 
> Иначе, кмк., будет ещё одна вера, которая сама навяжет свои цели. В таком случае по любому родные религии будут ближе, понятней и доступней к осуществлению.


Да в том-то и дело нет цели,есть внутреннее желание,но это не цель как допустим для буддиста освободится от страданий или достичь нирваны(хотя если есть такое желание то вы ее не достигните:-)))

----------


## Денис К

> Если тяга есть, то её имеет смысл выделить и осознать.
> Потому что все религии про реализацию тяги, а не любопытства.
> Для любопытных наука, а не религия.


Так я практиковал,много абсолютно разных вещей))с разными результатами)

----------


## Крымский

> Так я практиковал,много абсолютно разных вещей))с разными результатами)


Это часто является верным признаком любопытства, но редко - признаком осознанной и реализованной тяги  :Smilie: 
Если вы перепробовали много разных женщин и от некоторых у вас даже был триппер, 
то мало найдется тех, кто будет считать вас хорошим семьянином.

----------


## Алексей А

> В таких моментах тяжело разграничить одно от другого или вообще от третьего))в плане духовного поиска в общим и целом,то есть тяга,да)внутренняя.Но пока то что я ищу я не нашел,может этого и нет вообще)))))


Что бы вы не искали, этого нет - шуньята  :Smilie:  А тяга - от неведения  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да в том-то и дело нет цели,есть внутреннее желание,но это не цель как допустим для буддиста освободится от страданий или достичь нирваны(хотя если есть такое желание то вы ее не достигните:-)))


Так а желание чего ?

(несовсем правда понял, а чем внутреннее желание от наличия цели отличается, целеустремлённость вроде это тоже внутреннее :-))

----------


## Денис К

> Это часто является верным признаком любопытства, но редко - признаком осознанной и реализованной тяги 
> Если вы перепробовали много разных женщин и от некоторых у вас даже был триппер, 
> то мало найдется тех, кто будет считать вас хорошим семьянином.


))Так "осознанная тяга" к чему?

----------


## Денис К

> Что бы вы не искали, этого нет - шуньята  А тяга - от неведения


для меня это не очевидно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Так а желание чего ?
> 
> (несовсем правда понял, а чем внутреннее желание от наличия цели отличается, целеустремлённость вроде это тоже внутреннее :-))


Вообще на данный момент из религий мне наиболее близок суфизм,и его цели.Хотя не буду спорить я не могу сказать что я думаю что так либо так все обстоит,поэтому на данный момент и не практикую ничего.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> ))Так "осознанная тяга" к чему?


Разные бывают варианты. 
От честного ответа, обычно, зависит напрямую, чем же дальше заниматься и где себя искать.
Например, если вы не чувствуете за собой греха и не имеете тяги к покаянию, то к христианам ходит не нужно, наверное.

----------


## Крымский

> Вообще на данный момент из религий мне наиболее близок суфизм,и его цели.


В суфизме без тяги никак нельзя! Чувствуете себя в разлуке с возлюбленной? Хотите домой вернуться поскорей?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Так а желание чего ?
> 
> (несовсем правда понял, а чем внутреннее желание от наличия цели отличается, целеустремлённость вроде это тоже внутреннее :-))


Сей вопрос выдаёт в вас сухого интеллектуала. 
Есть обдуманная "польза"- потом мысленно пережитая и вторично одобренная гормоном- "хочу"..
А есть сразу "хочу" (попал на приезд ламы или прочёл о суфиях), а вот "зачем?"- а потом вторично после "зачем?"- "хочу!"- может и не быть (процентов 90 в Буд. центрах- имеют такую мотивацию, а "зачем"- внутри вторично..)

----------

Крымский (04.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> В суфизме без тяги никак нельзя! Чувствуете себя в разлуке с возлюбленной? Хотите домой вернуться поскорей?


)))ну не совсем на самом деле)не думаю что были вместе когда-то)))хотя конечно это предполагается))ваш ответ на это с точки зрения буддизма я знаю даже))))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Сей вопрос выдаёт в вас сухого интеллектуала. 
> Есть обдуманная "польза"- потом мысленно пережитая и вторично одобренная гормоном- "хочу"..
> А есть сразу "хочу" (попал на приезд ламы или прочёл о суфиях), а вот "зачем?"- а потом вторично после "зачем?"- "хочу!"- может и не быть (процентов 90 в Буд. центрах- имеют такую мотивацию, а "зачем"- внутри вторично..)


Зачем, от чего и изза чего -  всегда первично.
Того хочу(нравится), этого не хочу(не нравится), а то пофиг - вторичная реакция. 





> (процентов 90 в Буд. центрах- имеют такую мотивацию, а "зачем"- внутри вторично..)


Наверное поэтому процентов 90 лекций по буддизму у 90 процентов учителей и начинаются с - зачем, почему и для чего всё это.

----------


## Дубинин

> Зачем, от чего и изза чего -  всегда первично.
> Того хочу(нравится), этого не хочу(не нравится), а то пофиг - вторичная реакция.


Это у вас так (как скучен и убог  мир того, у кого левая рука- всегда знает "что"- творит правая.. :Frown:  ), то-ли дело мы- интуитивисты.. вклинило духовностью- и прёшь.., а "зачем"- потом разберёмся.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.11.2016), Денис К (04.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это у вас так (как скучен и убог  мир того, у кого левая рука- всегда знает "что"- творит правая.. ), то-ли дело мы- интуитивисты.. вклинило духовностью- и прёшь.., а "зачем"- потом разберёмся.


Скука там где мир убогим видится  :Smilie:

----------

Денис К (04.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это у вас так (как скучен и убог  мир того, у кого левая рука- всегда знает "что"- творит правая.. ), то-ли дело мы- интуитивисты.. вклинило духовностью- и прёшь.., а "зачем"- потом разберёмся.


А вообще важно знать, что, для чего и зачем. Иначе  птица гаруда с одним крылом вылупиться. 
А без правого или левого крыла, даже гаруда летать не способен  :Frown:

----------


## Крымский

> )))ну не совсем на самом деле)не думаю что были вместе когда-то)))хотя конечно это предполагается))


Вопрос серьезный для суфизма-то. Возлюбленная ревнива, только безумцы способны.
Во главе угла смирение и служение.




> ваш ответ на это с точки зрения буддизма я знаю даже))))


Мне кажется, в буддизме такого просто нет.
Основная тяга у буддистов, если понимаю правильно, освобождение т.е. немножко в другую сторону.
Хотя, смирение и служение работает и в этом случае.
Методы схожи, но люди "оседают" в группах разные.

----------


## Йен

> Если б наскучил то не отвечали бы)))))И я ж кстати писал в первом посте что мне нравится буддизм по многим моментам,и такие мысли чтобы стать буддистом у меня были.Но получается как и в остальных религиях,которыми я интересовался,практически всеми.Начинаешь интересоваться-все нравится,а потом идут всякие нестыковки и т.д.,и как-то уже не то))))а мое "фи"это чтобы меня убедили)))..Задаю ж элементарные вопросы)))особенно на примере тех кто просит сказать где Бог находится))))


Кому тут интересно - станете вы буддистом или нет, учение Будды принимают те, у кого мало пыли в глазах, а таких немного. Убеждайте себя сами.

----------

Алексей Л (04.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Они мне не "не нравятся",просто они не складываются в общую картину,да и ктому же диаметрально противоположные зачастую)))...Вопросы,если не сложно.Где находится нирвана?Она самосуща или нет?Если она нигде не находится а является состоянием ума,то что за ум ее испытывает?Где он находится,во вселенной или в нее?


Я здесь уже несколько раз ответил, что ниббана - это прекращение процесса становления.

----------

Алексей Л (04.11.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Это ваше объяснение ?


Это комментарий Васубандху к "Разделению явлений и абсолютной реальности".

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы понимаете, что на русском языке этот вопрос элементарно безграмотным выглядит?


Специально для тех кто самый умный перефразирую:

Обладают ли вещи созданные Богом собственной природой?

----------


## Алик

> Я лично "испарился", потому что мне стало неинтересно. Вы, буддисты, постоянно противоречите друг другу и не можете сами найти консенсуса в самых основополагающих вопросах. Какая-то дискуссия возможна была бы, если бы у вас было стройное, сформулированное учение. А дискутировать с набором разнообразных мнений и откровенных фантазий, глупостей считаю бесполезной потерей времени. Удачи в познании Истины.  ))


Песню "Чужая колея" В.С.Высоцкого слышали? Будда предложил множество путей к освобождению. Понимаете, нет двух одинаковых людей, а, соответственно, и двух одинаковых путей,. Поэтому и кажущееся отсутствие консенсуса).

----------


## Алексей Л

> Так это ваше ограниченное сознание в вас говорит,а еще буддистом себя называете))))Так вы мне так и не ответили на вопрос если нирвана это состояние сознания,где это сознание находится когда испытывает нирвану после смерти???Что вообще может это состояние испытывать если ничего нет?Опа-па)))


Не припомню такого вопроса, может вы кого-то другого спрашивали. Но не бойтесь, я не буду как некоторые говорить что вопрос не корректен и отвечать не буду. 
Я вам сейчас расскажу кромольные вещи))

Сознание  и ум разные вещи, 
сознание это различение, одна из 5 составляющих эго или Я или душа по вашему. Если говорить что происходит с  сознанием в состоянии Нирваны, то там его нет, как и остальных составляющих, почему потому что эти составляющие это привязанности, они несовместимы с просветлением. Эта душа- удел Сансары, этот причиняющий нам страдания "налипший" на ум кусок говна должен отвалиться и исчезнуть, и только тогда появится знание, ум проснется от иллюзии. Итак, где находится сознание- оно перестает существовать.

Но вы наверное имели в виду ум а не сознание, правда? Я уже говорил что все есть ум и нет ничего вне ума, то есть он как был везде так и останется, он не меняется. 

Что значит ничего? Вы ведь например “есть”. Все что вы воспринимаете это ум, но вы и есть ум, итак вы наблюдаете свое отражение, если оно загрязнено неведением вы видите то что видите сейчас. Когда поганая душа исчезает, вы наблюдаете то же самое отражение но только теперь вы реализованы, это англ слово означает осознавать, теперь вы осознаете себя и что отражение и есть вы (а не ложное представление о себе- Я, душа, эго), это и есть Будда.

Что испытывает? Думаю что лучше чем этот парень и не скажешь, видео:




Так что в Нирване вы ничего не теряете, присоединяйтесь к нам)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Упс,то есть из ада не выбраться???То есть по сути это вечный ад?


Ну да, можно и вечно, пока не станете лучше

----------


## Крымский

> Специально для тех кто самый умный перефразирую:
> 
> Обладают ли вещи созданные Богом собственной природой?


Бог уже создал запятые? Какая у них природа?  :Smilie: 
Если вы вопросы про Бога Авраама, Исаака и Якова тут пытаетесь задавать, то он, согласно первоисточникам, создатель природы.
Самосущий - одно из основных его имён, означающее "Безначальный и первопричина всего", а не то, что вам кажется.
Соответственно, ответ заключен прямо в вашем не-вопросе, уберите из него слово "Бог" и попытайтесь на него сами ответить.

----------


## Йен

> Сознание  и ум разные вещи, 
> сознание это различение, одна из 5 составляющих эго или Я или душа по вашему. Если говорить что происходит с  сознанием в состоянии Нирваны, то там его нет, как и остальных составляющих, почему потому что эти составляющие это привязанности, они несовместимы с просветлением. Эта душа- удел Сансары, этот причиняющий нам страдания "налипший" на ум кусок говна должен отвалиться и исчезнуть, и только тогда появится знание, ум проснется от иллюзии. Итак, где находится сознание- оно перестает существовать.
> 
> 
> Так что в Нирване вы ничего не теряете, присоединяйтесь к нам)


Алексей, сознание не может перестать существовать, пока человек жив, у арахантов оно прекращается при окончательной ниббане, то есть когда тело умирает. Есть ниббана при жизни, все кхандхи еще существуют, но жажды-ненависти-неведения уже нет,  благодаря развитой мудрости, пробужденный не цепляется к пяти кхандхам, не считает их своим "я", вследствие чего он не создает новой каммы и новых рождений )

П.С. Это в Тхераваде так объясняют, если у вас представления от каких-то других традиций, то объясняйте с их позиций )

----------

Алексей Л (04.11.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Специально для тех кто самый умный перефразирую:
> 
> Обладают ли вещи созданные Богом собственной природой?



А они (вещи) должны этим обладать ?

----------


## Алексей Л

Понятно, ответа кроме как "сам дурак" мы так и не увидим.

О, я знаю что будет дальше, такие люди как я неудобны на этом форуме, наши доблесные буддисты никогда не поддержат того кто не в тусе, хоть что пиши, даже ни одного лайка за всё время. Неправильно скажешь- затопчут, правильно -будет матросская тишина. Мне лайки не нужны, но говорит о многом. Далее как обычно, намотают на ус, удалят тему и через какое-то время будут повторять мои мысли (немного измнив слова конечно. Так уже было не раз.
Что вы за люди такие?

----------


## Крымский

> Понятно, ответа кроме как "сам дурак" мы так и не увидим.


Ну, если вы действительно такой и вопрос даже задать не можете грамотно, то что с вами делать-то?
Приходите "блистать" в кругу старших товарищей, а они из вежливости вам сказать даже не могут ничего толком  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Они мне не "не нравятся",просто они не складываются в общую картину,да и ктому же диаметрально противоположные зачастую)))...Вопросы,если не сложно.Где находится нирвана?Она самосуща или нет?Если она нигде не находится а является состоянием ума,то что за ум ее испытывает?Где он находится,во вселенной или в нее?


Нирвана, как написал уже Йен, это прекращение.
Это не объект. Буддизм рассматривает объекты как динамические процессы. 
"Что за ум" ее испытывает, это бессмысленно, т.к. ум это тожетне объект, а процесс, а Нирвана это прекращение. Как этоъбудет представить нельзя, потому что прилюбом представлении присутствуешь ты-субъект/объект.
Но прекращение становления можно наблюдать в обычной жизни - это изменение точки зрения (у Кастанеды какая то точка сборки есть, но я не знаю, не читал). В состоянии медитации на какие-то микросекунды удается получить прямое познание того что есть нирвана и пустота.

----------


## Алик

> Понятно, ответа кроме как "сам дурак" мы так и не увидим.
> 
> О, я знаю что будет дальше, такие люди как я неудобны на этом форуме, наши доблесные буддисты никогда не поддержат того кто не в тусе, хоть что пиши, даже ни одного лайка за всё время. Неправильно скажешь- затопчут, правильно -будет матросская тишина. Мне лайки не нужны, но говорит о многом. Далее как обычно, намотают на ус, удалят тему и через какое-то время будут повторять мои мысли (немного измнив слова конечно. Так уже было не раз.
> Что вы за люди такие?


Буддисты ничем от других людей не отличаются, есть добрые, есть злые, есть ни то, ни сё ( только в Бога не верят), поэтому той реакции, на которую вы рассчитываете, вряд ли дождётесь. То, что лайков не ставят, так это только на пользу - Великое Сомнение развивается ). Зачем чужое одобрение, если уверен в выбранном пути?
А лайки будут, когда начнёте писать то, что всем нравится).
+-

----------


## Won Soeng

Все, что различимо, возникает и прекращается. Различимо это как существующее и как рожденное в пяти совокупностях.
Поскольку любое "где" и "когда", а так же "чему это принадлежит" - это возникающие качества, есть условия, при которых они возникают и есть возникновение условий, которые не входят ни в какое "где", ни в какое "когда" и не имеют никакой принадлежности, а так же ничем не владеют, а оттого не могут быть определены по тому, чем обладают. Но и эти условия возникают и прекращаются и они перечислены как звенья выходящие за пределы существования и рождения. 

До тех пор, пока идея безусловного существования чего-либо (будь-то Бог или некая праматерия-субстанция, или некая информационная сущность) видится неопровергнутой (независимо от необоснованности цепляния за такую идею), человеку трудно преодолеть такие этерналистические взгляды, поскольку противоположностью видится лишь нигилизм. Нигилизм же, как отрицание собственно существования так же видит противоположностью лишь этернализм, для которого нет оснований.

Но со временем, в результате усердного и беспристрастного рассмотрения этерналистических взглядов и их отбрасывания и рассмотрения нигилистических взглядов и их отбрасывания остается то, что отбросить не получится - срединный путь, взаимозависимое возникновение и прекращение.

В сутре сердца сказано: нирвана это освобождение от заблуждений (буквально поэтически переводят как что-то вроде "удалясь от взглядов извращенных сразу же окажешься в нирване")

----------

Фил (04.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну, если вы действительно такой и вопрос даже задать не можете грамотно, то что с вами делать-то?
> Приходите "блистать" в кругу старших товарищей, а они из вежливости вам сказать даже не могут ничего толком


Господи, почему мне приходится разъяснять элементарные вещи?

Да нет, это вы не знаете разницы между нарицательным именем Самоущий и прилагательным самосущий. 
Будду называют Превосходный, Блаженный, это не значит что прилагательное блаженный значит Будда(буддовый)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Понятно, ответа кроме как "сам дурак" мы так и не увидим.
> 
> О, я знаю что будет дальше, такие люди как я неудобны на этом форуме, наши доблесные буддисты никогда не поддержат того кто не в тусе, хоть что пиши, даже ни одного лайка за всё время. Неправильно скажешь- затопчут, правильно -будет матросская тишина. Мне лайки не нужны, но говорит о многом. Далее как обычно, намотают на ус, удалят тему и через какое-то время будут повторять мои мысли (немного измнив слова конечно. Так уже было не раз.
> Что вы за люди такие?


Вы полагаете, что люди повторяют именно Ваши мысли, в то время, как Вы не повторяете ничьи?

Ошибка и заблуждение уже в том, чтобы считать мысли - своими. 
Когда Вы пребываете хотя бы несколько сознательных мгновений в безмыслии - Вы обнаруживаете ясный свет ума. 

Но вот в чем загвоздка - никто не может этим с Вами поделиться. Не сможете поделиться и Вы.
В нужном направлении можно подтолкнуть, но нельзя заставить в этом направлении сделать хотя бы мимолетный взгляд.

----------

Сергей Хос (04.11.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Господи, почему мне приходится разъяснять элементарные вещи?
> 
> Да нет, это вы не знаете разницы между нарицательным именем Самоущий и прилагательным самосущий. 
> Будду называют Превосходный, Блаженный, это не значит что прилагательное блаженный значит Будда(буддовый)


Может быть Вам не удается элементарные вещи разъяснить лишь оттого, что вещи слишком элементарны для разъяснений и в общем-то очевидны всем и каждому и не являются Вашим личным достижением?

Как только Вы держитесь за какое-то понимание - хорошенько оглядитесь. Во-первых, Вы найдете тех, кто как и Вы держится за такое же понимание. Во-вторых, Вы увидите много тех, кто держится за такое же понимание, выраженное в других словах. Ну, а в третьих, это поможет Вам увидеть, почему такое понимание возникает, каковы условия его возникновения и каковы вообще универсальные условия возникновения взглядов. 

Понятно, что Вы хотите наставлять и не хотите быть наставляемы. Это обычное тщеславие. Вы можете держаться своей мысли, что пришли к темным и заблуждающимся людям со светом истины и это будет причиной того, что у Вас будут выстраиваться неумелые, неудачные отношения с людьми, о которых Вы подобным образом думаете.

Тщеславие возникает и прекращается при определенных условиях. Ничего такого, не нужна ни критика, ни воздержание.
Достаточно осознать жажду уважения и почитания, которая возникает вследствие уважения и почитания, уделяемого другим.

Как только уважение и почитание перестают быть желаемой ценностью - они перестают причинять мучения, происходит освобождение. И в такой момент освобождения очевиден татхагата, ясный свет ума. И так с каждым освобождением от цепляния.

----------

Алексей Л (04.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы полагаете, что люди повторяют именно Ваши мысли, в то время, как Вы не повторяете ничьи?
> 
> Ошибка и заблуждение уже в том, чтобы считать мысли - своими. 
> Когда Вы пребываете хотя бы несколько сознательных мгновений в безмыслии - Вы обнаруживаете ясный свет ума. 
> 
> Но вот в чем загвоздка - никто не может этим с Вами поделиться. Не сможете поделиться и Вы.
> В нужном направлении можно подтолкнуть, но нельзя заставить в этом направлении сделать хотя бы мимолетный взгляд.


Согласен с вами. 
Это моё упущение, я должен был сказать сначала у них одно мнение и со мной не согласны, дословно сказано так "это небуддисткая точка зрения, это точка зрения Алексея Л", через некоторое время глядишь -вдруг их мнение повернулось на 180

----------


## Алексей Л

> Может быть Вам не удается элементарные вещи разъяснить лишь оттого, что вещи слишком элементарны для разъяснений и в общем-то очевидны всем и каждому и не являются Вашим личным достижением?
> 
> Как только Вы держитесь за какое-то понимание - хорошенько оглядитесь. Во-первых, Вы найдете тех, кто как и Вы держится за такое же понимание. Во-вторых, Вы увидите много тех, кто держится за такое же понимание, выраженное в других словах. Ну, а в третьих, это поможет Вам увидеть, почему такое понимание возникает, каковы условия его возникновения и каковы вообще универсальные условия возникновения взглядов. 
> 
> Понятно, что Вы хотите наставлять и не хотите быть наставляемы. Это обычное тщеславие. Вы можете держаться своей мысли, что пришли к темным и заблуждающимся людям со светом истины и это будет причиной того, что у Вас будут выстраиваться неумелые, неудачные отношения с людьми, о которых Вы подобным образом думаете.
> 
> Тщеславие возникает и прекращается при определенных условиях. Ничего такого, не нужна ни критика, ни воздержание.
> Достаточно осознать жажду уважения и почитания, которая возникает вследствие уважения и почитания, уделяемого другим.
> 
> Как только уважение и почитание перестают быть желаемой ценностью - они перестают причинять мучения, происходит освобождение. И в такой момент освобождения очевиден татхагата, ясный свет ума. И так с каждым освобождением от цепляния.


И снова вынужден согласиться. Спасибо, прекрасные наставления. 

Надеюсь вы это делаете из любви ко мне а не от жажды наставлений/тщеславия  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> А лайки будут, когда начнёте писать то, что всем нравится).
> +-


А вот это верно подмечено  :Smilie: ))

----------

Алик (04.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Господи, почему мне приходится разъяснять элементарные вещи?


Карма у вас такая, видимо, Алексей батькович  :Smilie: 




> Да нет, это вы не знаете разницы между нарицательным именем Самоущий и прилагательным самосущий.


Да, ну? Т.е. вы действительно хотели спросить, может ли Самосущий сотворить самосущее?
И что же этот вопрос может значить с точки зрения русского языка? Рекурсию пытались изобразить в вопросе?  :Smilie:  




> Будду называют Превосходный, Блаженный, это не значит что прилагательное блаженный значит Будда(буддовый)


Нет, конечно. Что же вы забыли об этом, задавая свои чудесные вопросы? 
Откуда взялась "собственная природа" в качестве замены "самосущее"?
Вы же понимаете, что созданное не может быть безначальным прямо на уровне языка русского?

----------


## Дубинин

> ... В состоянии медитации на какие-то микросекунды удается получить прямое познание того что есть нирвана и пустота.


Я бы назвал иначе: на чуть большее время (достаточное что- бы сказать потом- "вот оно") можно находиться конечном пункте любого побуждения- "абсолютном безделье", ибо как объяснили буддисты- что тупое созерцание порнографии- есть не верх совершенства :Frown:   , для настоящего бездельника.

----------

Фил (04.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да, ну? Т.е. вы действительно хотели спросить, может ли Самосущий сотворить самосущее?
> И что же этот вопрос может значить с точки зрения русского языка? Рекурсию пытались изобразить в вопросе?


Ни в коем разе, если следовать всем свойствам приписанным теистами Богу то там и спорить нечего, он и Самосущий и Всемогущий Всеведущий и тп. 
Давайте не ставить знак равнества а исходить из того что буддисты в сказки не верят и хотят выяснить а может ли вообще существовать тот кого вы описываете в книжках-сказках с приписанными свойствами. И вообще правильно ли его так называть. 
Этот субъект Бог, опустим имена, их же не два.

Далее, даже вами сформулированный вопрос (не мой) "может ли Самосущий сотворить самосущее?" имеет право на жизнь, или есть что-то что Бог не может? Тогда он не Всемогущий, видите уже одним именем меньше  :Smilie: ))





> Нет, конечно. Что же вы забыли об этом, задавая свои чудесные вопросы? 
> Откуда взялась "собственная природа" в качестве замены "самосущее"?
> Вы же понимаете, что созданное не может быть безначальным прямо на уровне языка русского?


Откуда вы взяли что самосущее безначально? самосущий это существующий абсолютно независимый от чего-либо иного, то есть не имающий зависимого существования, не взаимообусловленный а это и есть другими словами обладающий собственной природой. Данная замена была для тех до кого с первого раза не доходит.


Далее а откуда взялся ваш несозданный Бог, вы же сами говорите что если вселенная есть то ее обязательно должен создать Бог, почему тогда вселенная не может быть безначальной, непонятно, вообще логика зашкаливает

----------


## ullu

> Это комментарий Васубандху к "Разделению явлений и абсолютной реальности".


Ну вот , а мы же свои идеи проверяем, а не идеи Васубандху.
А вы так даете на него ссылку, как будто я ищу ответ на этот вопрос и не знаю его, а не как будто я считаю, что в ваших рассуждениях ошибка и поэтому я задаю наводящий на ошибку вопрос.
У вас получается ( с моей точки зрения, конечно ) , что отдельно осознавание и явления. А это противоречит тому, что по правильному они не отдельны.

----------


## Крымский

> Ни в коем разе, если следовать всем свойствам приписанным теистами Богу то там и спорить нечего, он и Самосущий и Всемогущий Всеведущий и тп.


Так зачем вы в вопрос тогда Бога ввели сами?  :Smilie: 
Уберите его из вопроса, как я вас и попросил ранее, и всё сами поймете сразу про свой вопрос  :Smilie: 




> Откуда вы взяли что самосущее безначально?


Дык, в русском языке это синонимы, можете проверить в словаре.
Потому что из христианской философии пришло, "калька" с латыни, если понимаю правильно.
Фома Аквинский, Аристотель и всё такое.




> самосущий это существующий абсолютно независимый от чего-либо иного, то есть не имающий зависимого существования, 
> не взаимообусловленный а это и есть другими словами обладающий собственной природой.


Ну, если есть творец и акт творения, то плод творения может быть независимым и не обусловленным в такой трактовке?
Вы, похоже, понятия индийской философии пытаетесь натянуть на христианскую философию, минуя промежуточные этапы.
Так нельзя делать, если вы в христианском поле, то правила одни, если в индийском - другие  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Так зачем вы в вопрос тогда Бога ввели сами? 
> Уберите его из вопроса, как я вас и попросил ранее, и всё сами поймете сразу про свой вопрос 
> 
> Дык, в русском языке это синонимы, можете проверить в словаре.
> Потому что из христианской философии пришло, "калька" с латыни, если понимаю правильно.
> Фома Аквинский, Аристотель и всё такое.
> 
> Ну, если есть творец и акт творения, то плод творения может быть независимым и не обусловленным в такой трактовке?
> Вы, похоже, понятия индийской философии пытаетесь натянуть на христианскую философию, минуя промежуточные этапы.
> Так нельзя делать, если вы в христианском поле, то правила одни, если в индийском - другие


Я же уже объяснил выше что для тех кто не понял вопроса есть замена из слов пока еще не извращенных христианскими фантазиями. Как там в христианском словаре мне не интересно, в христианстве и Христос Богом стал  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Крымский

> Я же уже объяснил выше что для тех кто не понял вопроса есть замена.


Так это не замена, а подмена.
В русском языке у "собственная природа" куча других возможных значений, отличающихся радикально от того, что вы понаписали.
Вы спрашиваете какую-то странную белиберду,  подразумевая "свабхава" или "шуньята", может быть, не знаю. 
Только их нет в авраамических религиях прямо в таком виде, полемики по этому поводу там, соответственно, не велось.
Что вам ответить-то можно? Что землекоп на два не делится?




> Как там в христианском словаре мне не интересно


Мдя, не в коня корм  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Мдя, не в коня корм


Вас же предупреждали, что мастер владеющий секретным стилем "Капли Бога"- практически не уязвим.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Согласен с вами. 
> Это моё упущение, я должен был сказать сначала у них одно мнение и со мной не согласны, через некоторое время глядишь -вдруг их мнение повернулось на 180


Мнения чаще всего не имеют каких-либо прямых противоречий. Они настолько оторваны одно от другого системно, что их просто нельзя прикрепить. Это как осколки чашки. Вы можете склеивать их по одному, но когда Вам не к чему приклеить очередной осколок, Вы не можете его взять, он остается лежать, ни отвергнутый, ни принятый.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И снова вынужден согласиться. Спасибо, прекрасные наставления. 
> 
> Надеюсь вы это делаете из любви ко мне а не от жажды наставлений/тщеславия


Случается и так и этак. Бывает, что я не осознаю и не распознаю тщеславия в моменте. Очень часто бывает.
На то наша жизнь и является главным уроком.

----------

Алексей Л (04.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Не припомню такого вопроса, может вы кого-то другого спрашивали. Но не бойтесь, я не буду как некоторые говорить что вопрос не корректен и отвечать не буду. 
> Я вам сейчас расскажу кромольные вещи))
> 
> Сознание  и ум разные вещи, 
> сознание это различение, одна из 5 составляющих эго или Я или душа по вашему. Если говорить что происходит с  сознанием в состоянии Нирваны, то там его нет, как и остальных составляющих, почему потому что эти составляющие это привязанности, они несовместимы с просветлением. Эта душа- удел Сансары, этот причиняющий нам страдания "налипший" на ум кусок говна должен отвалиться и исчезнуть, и только тогда появится знание, ум проснется от иллюзии. Итак, где находится сознание- оно перестает существовать.
> 
> Но вы наверное имели в виду ум а не сознание, правда? Я уже говорил что все есть ум и нет ничего вне ума, то есть он как был везде так и останется, он не меняется. 
> 
> Что значит ничего? Вы ведь например “есть”. Все что вы воспринимаете это ум, но вы и есть ум, итак вы наблюдаете свое отражение, если оно загрязнено неведением вы видите то что видите сейчас. Когда поганая душа исчезает, вы наблюдаете то же самое отражение но только теперь вы реализованы, это англ слово означает осознавать, теперь вы осознаете себя и что отражение и есть вы (а не ложное представление о себе- Я, душа, эго), это и есть Будда.
> ...


Не-не-не,опять словоблудие,что значит "ум везде"?Учитывая что есть еще миллиарды других умов.Где они находятся во вселенной или вне ее?Другого не дано,это ваши слова,не мои.Ум существующий в сансаре переселяется из тела в тело в зависимости о своей кармы,это написано в книге,которую мне скидывали в этой теме,не я придумал.Где он оказывается когда освобождается из нее? ..То что на видео это точно не нирвана,даже термин "Высшее Я"к буддизму не применим.Какой-то астральный выход или тому подобное.Или осознавание своего божественного атмана)))))

----------


## Денис К

> Нирвана, как написал уже Йен, это прекращение.
> Это не объект. Буддизм рассматривает объекты как динамические процессы. 
> "Что за ум" ее испытывает, это бессмысленно, т.к. ум это тожетне объект, а процесс, а Нирвана это прекращение. Как этоъбудет представить нельзя, потому что прилюбом представлении присутствуешь ты-субъект/объект.
> Но прекращение становления можно наблюдать в обычной жизни - это изменение точки зрения (у Кастанеды какая то точка сборки есть, но я не знаю, не читал). В состоянии медитации на какие-то микросекунды удается получить прямое познание того что есть нирвана и пустота.


Нее,интересно,вопросы где ум,что за ум(при чем умов миллиарды),что за нирвана,бессмысленны,а на вопрос "где бог"нужно дать конкретный ответ))))И вообще если ум это процесс,то логически можно предположить что сам по себе этот процесс невозможен,нужен объект для этого процесса.Смотрим одно из определений"процесс- последовательная смена явлений, состояний в развитии чего-нибудь"ЧЕГО-НИБУДЬ.А по вашему ум это и то и то,так не бывает.

----------


## Денис К

> Понятно, ответа кроме как "сам дурак" мы так и не увидим.
> 
> О, я знаю что будет дальше, такие люди как я неудобны на этом форуме, наши доблесные буддисты никогда не поддержат того кто не в тусе, хоть что пиши, даже ни одного лайка за всё время. Неправильно скажешь- затопчут, правильно -будет матросская тишина. Мне лайки не нужны, но говорит о многом. Далее как обычно, намотают на ус, удалят тему и через какое-то время будут повторять мои мысли (немного измнив слова конечно. Так уже было не раз.
> Что вы за люди такие?


Потрясающий пост)))особенно для буддиста))))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нее,интересно,вопросы где ум,что за ум(при чем умов миллиарды),что за нирвана,бессмысленны,а на вопрос "где бог"нужно дать конкретный ответ))))И вообще если ум это процесс,то логически можно предположить что сам по себе этот процесс невозможен,нужен объект для этого процесса.Смотрим одно из определений"процесс- последовательная смена явлений, состояний в развитии чего-нибудь"ЧЕГО-НИБУДЬ.А по вашему ум это и то и то,так не бывает.


Есть прямые наставления о том, как обнаружить то, что названо Нирваной.
В буддизме нет наставлений о том, как обнаружить то, что названо Бог. Кто-то обнаруживает, кто-то нет - это не имеет значения в учении Будды.

А вот обнаружение Нирваны имеет решающее значение, поскольку является реализацией учения Будды. Не важно, видите ли Вы при этом Бога или нет, и даже не важно, что Вы этим словом обозначаете.

Вот и вся разница.

----------

Алексей Л (05.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Нее,интересно,вопросы где ум,что за ум(при чем умов миллиарды),что за нирвана,бессмысленны,а на вопрос "где бог"нужно дать конкретный ответ))))И вообще если ум это процесс,то логически можно предположить что сам по себе этот процесс невозможен,нужен объект для этого процесса.Смотрим одно из определений"процесс- последовательная смена явлений, состояний в развитии чего-нибудь"ЧЕГО-НИБУДЬ.А по вашему ум это и то и то,так не бывает.


именно! Любое чего-нибудь (дукка) это тоже процесс (аничча) и так до бесконечности (анатта). Ум это именно и то и то.
Пелевин это доступно и занимательно описал в повести "Шлем ужаса".

Сам по себе действительно невозможен. А вот во взаимозависимом возникновении (пратитья самутпада) - вполне. Только у пс нет первого звена, она всегда в развитии (становлении).

----------


## Денис К

> Есть прямые наставления о том, как обнаружить то, что названо Нирваной.
> В буддизме нет наставлений о том, как обнаружить то, что названо Бог. Кто-то обнаруживает, кто-то нет - это не имеет значения в учении Будды.
> 
> А вот обнаружение Нирваны имеет решающее значение, поскольку является реализацией учения Будды. Не важно, видите ли Вы при этом Бога или нет, и даже не важно, что Вы этим словом обозначаете.
> 
> Вот и вся разница.


супер,не могу поспорить)но тут вопрос был немного в другом,в расшифровке понятий,их конечно вообще можно не пояснять,и принимать абстрактно,но тогда и не нужно задавать различные вопросы наподобие "где Бог находится"и чего-то там доказывать)))

----------


## Фил

> супер,не могу поспорить)но тут вопрос был немного в другом,в расшифровке понятий,их конечно вообще можно не пояснять,и принимать абстрактно,но тогда и не нужно задавать различные вопросы наподобие "где Бог находится"и чего-то там доказывать)))


Если имеется в виду Бог авраамических религий, то он не абстрактен, а вполне конкретен. И в этой конкретности противоречив. Я с этим смириться не могу.

----------


## Won Soeng

> супер,не могу поспорить)но тут вопрос был немного в другом,в расшифровке понятий,их конечно вообще можно не пояснять,и принимать абстрактно,но тогда и не нужно задавать различные вопросы наподобие "где Бог находится"и чего-то там доказывать)))


Понятия бесконечны, и если начать их все пояснять - пройдет много-много жизней. Если Вы не воспринимаете актуального страдания, то в этом нет проблемы - можете пояснять их сколько угодно. Но однажды страдание ворвется в жизнь и пользы от этих всех объяснений не будет никакой. Те, кто уже видит страдания, не могут себе позволить заниматься объяснениями всех возможных понятий. Нужно понять лишь то, что непосредственно связано со страданием, причиной страдания, прекращением страдания и пути к прекращению страдания, чтобы тут же применить это понимание.

----------


## Денис К

> именно! Любое чего-нибудь (дукка) это тоже процесс (аничча) и так до бесконечности (анатта). Ум это именно и то и то.
> Пелевин это доступно и занимательно описал в повести "Шлем ужаса".
> 
> Сам по себе действительно невозможен. А вот во взаимозависимом возникновении (пратитья самутпада) - вполне. Только у пс нет первого звена, она всегда в развитии (становлении).


Как это и то и то?Тогда это будет изменяющийся объект уже.То есть объект подвергающийся некому изменению(процессу)

----------


## Денис К

> Если имеется в виду Бог авраамических религий, то он не абстрактен, а вполне конкретен. И в этой конкретности противоречив. Я с этим смириться не могу.


Ну так нужно понимать,что любая религия,и буддизм тоже,обусловлены субъективным человеческим восприятием и трактовкой этого восприятия.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если имеется в виду Бог авраамических религий, то он не абстрактен, а вполне конкретен. И в этой конкретности противоречив. Я с этим смириться не могу.


Важно то, что эта конкретность так или иначе оказывается в сфере Вашего внимания. Вы с ней боретесь, она для Вас имеет значение. Почему бы и нет? Пока нет серьезного фактора, поглощающего внимание, оно находит себе серьезность в множестве других факторов.

----------


## Денис К

> Понятия бесконечны, и если начать их все пояснять - пройдет много-много жизней. Если Вы не воспринимаете актуального страдания, то в этом нет проблемы - можете пояснять их сколько угодно. Но однажды страдание ворвется в жизнь и пользы от этих всех объяснений не будет никакой. Те, кто уже видит страдания, не могут себе позволить заниматься объяснениями всех возможных понятий. Нужно понять лишь то, что непосредственно связано со страданием, причиной страдания, прекращением страдания и пути к прекращению страдания, чтобы тут же применить это понимание.


нет,если рассматривать только с этой точки зрения то конечно)хотя тогда это не только с помощью буддизма можно сделать)

----------


## Won Soeng

> нет,если рассматривать только с этой точки зрения то конечно)хотя тогда это не только с помощью буддизма можно сделать)


В меру опыта и знания разных страданий люди и выбирают подходящие учения. Буддизм может выглядеть не подходящим, хотя традиции и школы буддизма столь разнообразны, что они похожи, пожалуй, на любое возможное учение.

Как говорят, мастер может исправить любое учение, а ученики все равно извращают исправленное учение.
Острый глаз реализованного мастера - лучшее, на что может опереться любой ученик.

----------

Денис К (04.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Нее,интересно,вопросы где ум,что за ум(при чем умов миллиарды),что за нирвана,бессмысленны,а на вопрос "где бог"нужно дать конкретный ответ))))И вообще если ум это процесс,то логически можно предположить что сам по себе этот процесс невозможен,нужен объект для этого процесса.Смотрим одно из определений"процесс- последовательная смена явлений, состояний в развитии чего-нибудь"ЧЕГО-НИБУДЬ.А по вашему ум это и то и то,так не бывает.


Ум и возникает, когда есть контакт одного из шести органов чувств.

----------


## Йен

> супер,не могу поспорить)но тут вопрос был немного в другом,в расшифровке понятий,их конечно вообще можно не пояснять,и принимать абстрактно,но тогда и не нужно задавать различные вопросы наподобие "где Бог находится"и чего-то там доказывать)))


Так Будда и не спорил с миром, это мир спорил с ним )

----------


## Йен

> Есть прямые наставления о том, как обнаружить то, что названо Нирваной.
> В буддизме нет наставлений о том, как обнаружить то, что названо Бог. Кто-то обнаруживает, кто-то нет - это не имеет значения в учении Будды.
> 
> А вот обнаружение Нирваны имеет решающее значение, поскольку является реализацией учения Будды. Не важно, видите ли Вы при этом Бога или нет, и даже не важно, что Вы этим словом обозначаете.
> 
> Вот и вся разница.


Ну почему, есть вполне конкретные наставления - как достичь единения с Брахмой, а для кого-то Брахма и есть Бог )

----------


## Фил

> Как это и то и то?Тогда это будет изменяющийся объект уже.То есть объект подвергающийся некому изменению(процессу)


Нет объектов самих по себе.
Есть взаимосвязанные процессы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ну так нужно понимать,что любая религия,и буддизм тоже,обусловлены субъективным человеческим восприятием и трактовкой этого восприятия.


Если мы говорим об одном и том же, используя разные слова или понятия, то нет проблем, как Вы себя назовете, суфий или исихаст.
Но Ваши понятия противоречивы.

----------


## Крымский

> ... суфий или исихаст.
> Но Ваши понятия противоречивы.


Тут есть подвох. У них Бог как раз такой, что он не может быть противоречивым.
Они выразительно молчат по поводу Бога не хуже Будды  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (04.11.2016), Алексей Л (05.11.2016), Фил (04.11.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну почему, есть вполне конкретные наставления - как достичь единения с Брахмой, а для кого-то Брахма и есть Бог )


Зачастую нужно всего лишь маленький штрих, чтобы ученик, размышляющий о единении с Брахмой обнаружил в этом правильную исходную точку (праджня), правильное направление (шила) и правильное отношение (самадхи) благородного восьмеричного пути. 

Многие пути и учения имеют незначительные заблуждения, которые легко исправить. Но ученики и эти пути не практикуют, не углубляются в них, воспринимают поверхностно и  безжизненно.

----------


## Денис К

> Ум и возникает, когда есть контакт одного из шести органов чувств.


Вы точно имели ввиду что написали?)))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет объектов самих по себе.
> Есть взаимосвязанные процессы.


Нет и процессов самих по себе. 
Степень "есть-ности" объектов и процессов вполне идентичная. И то и другое обнаруживается возникающим и прекращающимся.

12-звенная цепь настолько выходит за пределы обычного восприятия человека, что даже рассматривается обычно как нечто абстрактное, недостижимое, внемирское. Ее нельзя назвать ни "процессом", и "процессами", не совершив тысячи грубых ошибок. Иначе нельзя будет называть процессами любые другие процессы, вроде пищеварения, падения метеоритов на землю, горения угля в топке или высыхания белья на веревке.

----------

Фил (04.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Тут есть подвох. У них Бог как раз такой, что он не может быть противоречивым.
> Они выразительно молчат по поводу Бога не хуже Будды


Так а как можно описать нечто неописуемое с человеческой точки зрения?"Не было жизни,не было смерти,не было дня,не было ночи,не было тьмы,не было света,не было конечного,не было бесконечного,не было Космоса,не было Хаоса,не было явленного.не было неявленного,не было времени,не было безвременья.Было только Нечто Непостижимое,Единое,Одно.Те кто на высшем небе-знают ли они Его?Нет.Даже они не знают"Это просто как пример.Это то что над любыми противоположностями.Как я понимаю.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообще на данный момент из религий мне наиболее близок суфизм,и его цели.Хотя не буду спорить я не могу сказать что я думаю что так либо так все обстоит,поэтому на данный момент и не практикую ничего.


А можно ли, что взять из буддизма, для неких близких к суфийским целей ?
 Если да, то:
Что, зачем и для чего ?

----------


## Денис К

> Если мы говорим об одном и том же, используя разные слова или понятия, то нет проблем, как Вы себя назовете, суфий или исихаст.
> Но Ваши понятия противоречивы.


Потому что любые понятия искажены человеческим восприятием.Разве непонятно это?Одно и тоже можно понимать по-разному.

----------


## Фил

> Потому что любые понятия искажены человеческим восприятием.Разве непонятно это?Одно и тоже можно понимать по-разному.


Тогда мы в конце концов договоримсч о чем то общем  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис К

> Нет объектов самих по себе.
> Есть взаимосвязанные процессы.


Опять у вас что-то невнятное,я извиняюсь.

----------


## Йен

> Вы точно имели ввиду что написали?)))


Точно. При контакте органа чувств и объекта возникает сознание, распознавание, чувства и санкхары, все это и составляет т.н. ум. С прекращением контакта и ум исчезает. За секунду происходит огромное количество контактов, с ними возникающий/исчезающий ум, благодаря распознаванию и санкхарам, нам все это кажется неким цельным и непрерывным миром, на самом же деле мы имеем дело лишь с раздражением нервных окончаний органов чувств и своеобразными представлениями ума о раздражителях.

----------


## Денис К

> А можно ли, что взять из буддизма, для неких близких к суфийским целей ?
>  Если да, то:
> Что, зачем и для чего ?


Не совсем понял вопрос.Есть ли что-то полезное для меня в буддизме,что я могу применить для достижения своих духовных целей?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не совсем понял вопрос.Есть ли что-то полезное для меня в буддизме,что я могу применить для достижения своих духовных целей?


Да. Вопрос у меня в этом.

----------


## Денис К

> Точно. При контакте органа чувств и объекта возникает сознание, распознавание, чувства и санкхары, все это и составляет т.н. ум. С прекращением контакта и ум исчезает. За секунду происходит огромное количество контактов, с ними возникающий/исчезающий ум, благодаря распознаванию и санкхарам, нам все это кажется неким цельным и непрерывным миром, на самом же деле мы имеем дело лишь с раздражением нервных окончаний органов чувств и своеобразными представлениями ума о раздражителях.


Окей,только тогда вы описываете атеистическую картину.

----------


## Дубинин

> Да. Вопрос у меня в этом.


Я бы осторожно поинтересовался-бы на предмет контекстного определения- "духовность" и "цель".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я бы осторожно поинтересовался-бы на предмет контекстного определения- "духовность" и "цель".


Вчера интересовался (правда опуская, за кмк. ненадобностью, слово "духовность").

(п.с. ой, сейчас бы только о "духовности" речь не зашла. Уточню на всяк случай: не об этом у меня вопрос )))

----------

Дубинин (04.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Так а как можно описать нечто неописуемое с человеческой точки зрения?


Прямой запрет есть на размышления о сущности бога, на сколько я знаю. Соответственно, никто из авторитетов ничего и не говорил  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис К

> Да. Вопрос у меня в этом.


Тяжело сказать,основную цель наверно вряд ли,а вот некоторые промежуточные то да,возможно.Некоторые медитации,мантрирование(чем я ранее и занимался в отрыве от понятий о буддизме в целом)по искоренению некоторых отрицательных качеств к примеру.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Тогда мы в конце концов договоримсч о чем то общем


Не факт,в религиях(всех)есть куча догматиков,которые считают что они правы,и они знают истину.а остальные нет,это и буддизма касается.Вообще если бы Будда был склонен принимать то чему его учат,то наверно стал бы брахманом,или приверженцем того учения какое было на его территории(хотя конечно он и так принимал много терминов в расчет)

----------


## Денис К

> Прямой запрет есть на размышления о сущности бога, на сколько я знаю. Соответственно, никто из авторитетов ничего и не говорил


Суфизм многолик.

----------


## Фил

> Опять у вас что-то невнятное,я извиняюсь.


покажите мне объект и я покажу, что это динамический процесс.
Вы же состоитн из взаимодействующих атомов и пустоты? Где объект?

----------


## Фил

> Не факт,в религиях(всех)есть куча догматиков,которые считают что они правы,и они знают истину.а остальные нет,это и буддизма касается.Вообще если бы Будда был склонен принимать то чему его учат,то наверно стал бы брахманом,или приверженцем того учения какое было на его территории(хотя конечно он и так принимал много терминов в расчет)


В философии буддизма нет догм.

----------


## Денис К

> В философии буддизма нет догм.


Ну как это?Мы вроде с вами уже общались на этот счет)))Сансара как череда бесконечных перерождений существ это ли не догма?Если убрать это из буддизма будет ли то что останется буддизмом?Или наличие паранирваны как некоего состояния.

----------


## Крымский

> Суфизм многолик.


Были и те, кто за языком не следили?  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тяжело сказать,основную цель наверно вряд ли,а вот некоторые промежуточные то да,возможно.Некоторые медитации,мантрирование(чем я ранее и занимался в отрыве от понятий о буддизме в целом)по искоренению некоторых отрицательных качеств к примеру.


Искоренение\пречесечение\угасание отрицательных качеств\омрачений\загрязнений, зачем ?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Потому что любые понятия искажены человеческим восприятием.Разве непонятно это?Одно и тоже можно понимать по-разному.


Понятия созданы человеческим восприятием. Понятия - это уже искажения. Устраняя искажение - Вы устраняете и понятие. Вам не нужно нисколько понятия, чтобы выполнять привычные действия. Вам не нужно понимания, чтобы моргать, дышать, пить, есть, спать, ходить, думать, хотеть, бояться. Все это происходит без понятия. А когда Вы в это привносите понятие, Ваш навык ломается.

----------


## Денис К

> покажите мне объект и я покажу, что это динамический процесс.
> Вы же состоитн из взаимодействующих атомов и пустоты? Где объект?


Так это тело состоит из этого.Вы же ум к материальным параметрам не относите или относите?Еще раз тогда напишите,как формируется ум(выше писали уже но хочу чтобы вы повторили),и что тогда перерождается в другом теле.

----------


## Денис К

> Искоренение\пречесечение\угасание отрицательных качеств\омрачений\загрязнений, зачем ?


Без причины.Не знаю правда.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.11.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так это тело состоит из этого.Вы же ум к материальным параметрам не относите или относите?Еще раз тогда напишите,как формируется ум(выше писали уже но хочу чтобы вы повторили),и что тогда перерождается в другом теле.


Ум в теле, но тело - в уме. Это сродни загадке: что было раньше, яйцо или курица?
Пока не выйдете за пределы отдельной яйцо-курицы ответа не найти.

----------

Фил (04.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Понятия созданы человеческим восприятием. Понятия - это уже искажения. Устраняя искажение - Вы устраняете и понятие. Вам не нужно нисколько понятия, чтобы выполнять привычные действия. Вам не нужно понимания, чтобы моргать, дышать, пить, есть, спать, ходить, думать, хотеть, бояться. Все это происходит без понятия. А когда Вы в это привносите понятие, Ваш навык ломается.


Даже не понятие а нечто тогда)))допустим некому неведанный предмет если показать разным людям,я думаю впечатления будут разные,но сам объект и его свойства не поменяются от этого)))

----------


## Дубинин

> Даже не понятие а нечто тогда)))допустим некому неведанный предмет если показать разным людям,я думаю впечатления будут разные,но сам объект и его свойства не поменяются от этого)))


Вы думаете в руках моей ещё живой 84 летней мамки- компьютер станет волшебным коммуникатором со всем миром? Или дикарю- людоеду- сразу откроется в странных листиках средство накопления- в виде доллара? ( объект- свойства и имеет исходя из обучения- сии "листики дикаря"- даже таковыми не будут дикарю с острова Пасхи- где нет деревьев)

----------

Фил (04.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Были и те, кто за языком не следили?


Нет,ну самого Бога не описывали,потому что это невозможно,теоретически сделать))так как это за пределами всего)

----------

Крымский (04.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Вы думаете в руках моей ещё живой 84 летней мамки- компьютер станет волшебным коммуникатором со всем миром? Или декарю- людоеду- сразу откроется в странных листиках средство накопления- в виде доллара?


Так я про то и говорю что нет конечно)для всех разное будет.Но сам компьютер останется наделен всеми возможностями которые у него есть,хоть ваша мама и будет его воспринимать совсем по другому.

----------


## Дубинин

> Так я про то и говорю что нет конечно)для всех разное будет.


Вы написали- "свойства объекта не поменяются- только впечатления"- так впечатления и есть свойства (даже самые примитивные впечатления: "твёрдо- мягко"- мы получаем путём обучения- первоначально в утробе)

----------


## Денис К

> Вы написали- "свойства объекта не поменяются"- только впечатления"- так впечатления и есть свойства (даже самые примитивные впечатления: "твёрдо- мягко"- мы получаем путём обучения- первоначально в утробе)


Немножко не правильно написал.Ну и нужно понимать что это совсем элементарные примеры.Первые впечатления получат одинаковые,а вот возможности предмета,предназначение и т.д.будут различны в их понимании.А если мы дадим например компьютер слепому и человеку без рук)))))Что-то поменяется в их ощущениях?))))Если они никогда его не видели)))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Без причины.


Может поэтому и есть удивление зачем буддисты стремятся занирванить отрицательные качества, а потом ещё и устранить их причину жёсткие концепции составляющие эгоизм : )
(хотя скорее эти цели  (в глобальном масштабе) ставятся на переспективу, занимаясь более доступными по силам и возможностям полезными вещами) 


А вообще эти причины  в буддизмах детально объясняются и так с развитием мотиваций очень много работают. А без мотивации,  перегорают, обламываются, перестают практиковать. Или кудато в другую сторону свернуть можно.
Наверно поэтому в буддизме очень важна мотивация (да и не только в буддизме).

А так то есть, ведь много методов развития позитивного и устранения отрицательного в буддизме. И разные вспомогательные методы, напр. те же медитации и мантирование : )
И кмк., можно их брать и использовать полученный от них опыт для своих духовных целей, не вдаваясь в философию.

Но вот цели духовных исканий, важно всётаки для себя обозначить и временами сверятся с ними, подводит ли к ним то что практикуется в данный момент или наоборот : )

----------

Денис К (04.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Немножко не правильно написал.Ну и нужно понимать что это совсем элементарные примеры.Первые впечатления получат одинаковые,а вот возможности предмета,предназначение и т.д.будут различны.А если мы дадим например компьютер слепому и человеку без рук)))))Что-то поменяется в их ощущениях?))))Если они никогда его не видели)))


Если их обучение в животе у матери шло одинаково "например нет странной болезни не чувствовать боль", то ощупают они одинаково тяжёлое с острым углом, а дальше всё разное. И? Чему одинаково выучились (в животе-ли врождённо, либо в университете) и имея примерно одинаковые органы восприятия- условно одинаково то и воспримут.
(я к тому, что для вас- нет ни одного предмета в мире, который вы-бы восприняли без обучения (пусть и обучения невольного в утробе- то что зовётся врождённым), отсюда все предметы в мире имеют любые свойства- только исходя из вашего умения их опознать.

----------

Фил (04.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Если их обучение в животе у матери шло одинаково "например нет странной болезни не чувствовать боль", то ощупают они одинаково тяжёлое с острым углом, а дольше всё разное. И? Чему одинаково выучились (в животе-ли врождённо, либо в университете) и имея примерно одинаковые органы восприятия- условно одинаково то и воспримут.


Вы же сами написали что если дать компьютер вашей маме то она с ним ничего сделать не сможет,и поймет только что он твердый и приблизительный материал,если принять за факт что раньше она его не видела и вообще не слышала ничего о компьютерах.Думаю в ее голове его предназначение будет совсем не таким как есть на самом деле.А по факту с помощью него можно делать кучу различных вещей,которые будут являться его свойствами.помимо физических.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы же сами написали что если дать компьютер вашей маме то она с ним ничего сделать не сможет,и поймет только что он твердый и приблизительный материал,если принять за факт что раньше она его не видела и вообще не слышала ничего о компьютерах.Думаю в ее голове его предназначение будет совсем не таким как есть на самом деле.А по факту с помощью него можно делать кучу различных вещей,которые будут являться его свойствами.помимо физических.


Да с этим я не спорю, я спорю с вашим давним утверждением что некая "Индия" существует помимо вашего умения узнавать её в куче разных событий (события- да никуда не денутся да-же при "не знании" про Индию")

----------


## Денис К

> Может поэтому и есть удивление зачем буддисты стремятся занирванить отрицательные качества, а потом ещё и устранить их причину жёсткие концепции составляющие эгоизм : )
> (хотя скорее эти цели  (в глобальном масштабе) ставятся на переспективу, занимаясь более доступными по силам и возможностям полезными вещами) 
> 
> 
> А вообще эти причины  в буддизмах детально объясняются и так с развитием мотиваций очень много работают. А без мотивации,  перегорают, обламываются, перестают практиковать. Или кудато в другую сторону свернуть можно.
> Наверно поэтому в буддизме очень важна мотивация (да и не только в буддизме).
> 
> А так то есть, ведь много методов развития позитивного и устранения отрицательного в буддизме. И разные вспомогательные методы, напр. те же медитации и мантирование : )
> И кмк., можно их брать и использовать полученный от них опыт для своих духовных целей, не вдаваясь в философию.
> ...


Я согласен с тем что вы написали..Но такой вопрос вообще цели буддизма какие?Я всегда считал что это прекращение страданий и достижение нирваны..

----------


## Денис К

> Да с этим я не спорю, я спорю с вашим давним утверждением что некая "Индия" существует помимо вашего уменя узнавать её в куче разных событий (события- да никуда не денутся да-же при "не знании" про Индию")


Так она существует и без меня.Но вопрос в том что вообще такое понятие как страна не может быть каким-то конкретным.Конечно впечатления от страны будут у всех различаться,в том числе у ее жителей,с этим я и не спорил и не утверждал что она конкретная какая-та.Я к тому что если я буду считать что там все мудаки живут,от этого сами люди мудаками не станут.А тем более если я буду делать вывод на примере"не читал/не смотрел/не видел но осуждаю")))

----------


## Дубинин

> Я согласен с тем что вы написали..Но такой вопрос вообще цели буддизма какие?Я всегда считал что это прекращение страданий и достижение нирваны..


Хе-хе- вот до вас некий товарищ ушёл- не выдержал того, что буддейцы всё разное говорят (согласно или не очень доктрины школы- к коей себя причисляют), а вы хотите к ответу за всех буддистов -одного человека с форума со своим мнением  призвать))

----------


## Дубинин

> Так она существует и без меня.Но вопрос в том что вообще такое понятие как страна не может быть каким-то конкретным.Конечно впечатления от страны будут у всех различаться,в том числе у ее жителей,с этим я и не спорил и не утверждал что она конкретная какая-та.Я к тому что если я буду считать что там все мудаки живут,от этого сами люди мудаками не станут.А тем более если я буду делать вывод на примере"не читал/не смотрел/не видел но осуждаю")))


Существует не "страна" существует "основа для обозначения"- которую договорились Индией звать, "Индия" только узнавалка в голове.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.11.2016), Фил (04.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Хе-хе- вот до вас некий товарищ ушёл- не выдержал того, что буддейцы всё разное говорят (согласно или не очень доктрины школы- к коей себя причисляют), а вы хотите к ответу за всех буддистов -одного человека с форума со своим мнением  призвать))


Не-не,конечно мнение и цели могут различаться.Но все-таки есть же некая каноническая цель-освобождение от страданий сансары.Нет?

----------


## Дубинин

> Не-не,конечно мнение и цели могут различаться.Но все-таки есть же некая каноническая цель-освобождение от страданий сансары.Нет?


Ну вот сей товарищ- Won Soeng- здесь утверждает что про "сансару" не у всех буддистов актуально.

----------


## Денис К

> Существует не "страна" существует "основа для обозначения"- которую договорились Индией звать, "Индия" только узнавалка в голове.


Ну пусть так,мы видимо не поняли друг друга,-"основа для обозначения",название это ярлык,но ярлык не на пустое место ставят ведь.Называлась бы не Индией,а Гватемалой или Бангладешом,не важно вообще.

----------


## Денис К

> Ну вот сей товарищ- Won Soeng- здесь утверждает что про "сансару" не у всех буддистов актуально.


Ну я не знаю,лично думаю что все-таки это и есть цель буддизма,могу и ошибаться,не спорю.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну пусть так,мы видимо не поняли друг друга,-"основа для обозначения",название это ярлык,но ярлык не на пустое место ставят ведь.Называлась бы не Индией,а Гватемалой или Бангладешом,не важно вообще.


Именно,, а теперь взгляните вокруг, всё что вы знаете- состоит из вашей  мысленной "узнавалки"- как"индия в примере до этого"- наложенной на кучу разных мелких деталей, а те в свою очередь тоже "узнавание"- чего-то более мелкого..- вот отсюда и утверждение, что узнаваемый "мир" существует как ваше узнавание и никак иначе.

----------


## Фил

> Ну пусть так,мы видимо не поняли друг друга,-"основа для обозначения",название это ярлык,но ярлык не на пустое место ставят ведь.Называлась бы не Индией,а Гватемалой или Бангладешом,не важно вообще.


или вообще бы не называлась никак, если бы там никто не жил и никто там не был?
А Вы уверены, что такой страны прямо сейчас нет?

----------


## Фил

> Так это тело состоит из этого.Вы же ум к материальным параметрам не относите или относите?Еще раз тогда напишите,как формируется ум(выше писали уже но хочу чтобы вы повторили),и что тогда перерождается в другом теле.


А какая разница? Материальный/нематериальный это условности, как синие или очарованные кварки.

----------


## Денис К

> Именно,, а теперь взгляните вокруг, всё что вы знаете- состоит из вашей  мысленной "узнавалки"- как"индия в примере до этого"- наложенной на кучу разных мелких деталей, а те в свою очередь тоже "узнавание"- чего-то более мелкого..- вот отсюда и утверждение, что узнаваемый "мир" существует как ваше узнавание и никак иначе.


Так а как иначе?Без ярлыков невозможно.Я имею представление(некое)о Индии допустим,соответственно называю ее этим общепринятым ярлыком.Но представление об этой "основе"имею свое.для кого-то оно другое.Для кого-то духовность,для кого-то грязь и т.д.И так совсем...Я тогда это говорил к тому,что если я вас буду считать серийным убийцей,то от этого вы им не станете.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я согласен с тем что вы написали..Но такой вопрос вообще цели буддизма какие?Я всегда считал что это прекращение страданий и достижение нирваны..


Так страдание это  ведь, не чтото отвлечённой, а обычное страдание от вполне страдательных (в том числе и для небуддистов) вещей, таких как рождение, старость, болезнь, смерть и других возможных болезненных ситуаций. 
Сами ситуации страдательны, но причина страданий по буддизму не в них, страдание возникает от вполне обычных реакций гнева, злости, жадности и т.п., клеш на индийском.
А  прекращение этих страданий, это нирвана\пресечение\угасание этих клеш.
Но есть ещё и  не  только отрицательное устранение, но и развитие причин переживания счастья и радости, таких как дружественность, сочувствие, сорадование и т.д
Здесь нет привычной религиозной метафизики. Буддизм религия в том плане что есть прошлые и будущие жизни. И на основе прошлых и будущих жизней, а если точнее на основе постижения природы ума, можно глубже раскрыть причину самих клеш, убрать очень глубокие омрачения и раскрыть более глубокие естественные необусловленные состояния счастья, радости, восторга. Только до этого далеко, а вот уменьшая даже грубые проявления клеш и развивая даже поверхностно  причины счастья и радости, можно даже на собственном опыте убедится что это так.

----------


## Фил

> Так а как иначе?Без ярлыков невозможно.Я имею представление(некое)о Индии допустим,соответственно называю ее этим общепринятым ярлыком.Но представление об этой "основе"имею свое.для кого-то оно другое.Для кого-то духовность,для кого-то грязь и т.д.И так совсем...Я тогда это говорил к тому,что если я вас буду считать серийным убийцей,то от этого вы им не станете.


Главное чтобы прокурор, судья и присяжные не посчитали Вас серийным убийцей  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис К

> или вообще бы не называлась никак, если бы там никто не жил и никто там не был?
> А Вы уверены, что такой страны прямо сейчас нет?


Нет,не уверен,как нельзя быть уверенным в том что она есть)))

----------


## Денис К

> Главное чтобы прокурор, судья и присяжные не посчитали Вас серийным убийцей


)))ну так это тоже самое,просто этот кто-то(в отличии от меня) наделен властью посадить вас за рэээшетку))))

----------


## Дубинин

> Так а как иначе?Без ярлыков невозможно.Я имею представление(некое)о Индии допустим,соответственно называю ее этим общепринятым ярлыком.Но представление об этой "основе"имею свое.для кого-то оно другое.Для кого-то духовность,для кого-то грязь и т.д.И так совсем...Я тогда это говорил к тому,что если я вас буду считать серийным убийцей,то от этого вы им не станете.


У буддейцев "всё схвачено" существует  критерий достоверности "основы для обозначения". Как верно подметил Фил, основа должна быть общеобозначаема таковой большинством (убийца- убивцем , а гений как я- гением), но "узнавания" всех мало, мы должны вести себя соответствующе ожиданиям (убивать и гениить ), и третье, мы должны быть всегда зависимы от имени и наших действий (не должны быть не взирая на любые изменения- только убийцей или только гением).

----------

Алексей Л (05.11.2016), Мяснов (04.11.2016), Фил (04.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> У буддейцев "всё схвачено" существует  критерий достоверности "основы для обозначения". Как верно подметил Фил, основа должна быть общеобозначаема таковой большинством (убийца- убивцем , а гения как я- гением), но "узнавания" всех мало, мы должны вести себя соответствующе ожиданиям (убивать и гениить ), и третье, мы должны быть всегда зависимы от имени и наших действий (не должны быть не взирая на любые изменения- только убийцей или только гением).


Так я уже писал,если вы убиваете-вы убийца,если играете в футбол-футболист и т.д.и т.п.Это некое поведение,одно из многих...Так если я всем скажу что убивал,буду вести себя как убийца,покажу(найденный мной труп),скажу что я его убил,то стану убийцем?Нет,просто все так подумают.

----------


## Дубинин

> Так я уже писал,если вы убиваете-вы убийца,если играете в футбол-футболист и т.д.и т.п.Это некое поведение,одно из многих...Так если я всем скажу что убивал,буду вести себя как убийца,покажу(найденный мной труп),скажу что я его убил,то стану убийцем?Нет,просто все так подумают.


На войне не убийца а герой и ловкий боец- а гений- чмошник в очках..- обозначения принятые в данном обществе и поведение должны совпасть (только поведения мало)

----------

Мяснов (04.11.2016), Фил (04.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> На войне не убийца а герой и ловкий боец- а гений- чмошник в очках..- обозначения принятые в данном обществе и поведение должны совпасть (только поведения мало)


Да нет же.и на войне убийца.Но отношение к убийствам там другое(частично)просто,но убийца остается убийцей(тот кто убивает)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да нет же.и на войне убийца.Но отношение к убийствам там другое(частично)просто,но убийца остается убийцей(тот кто убивает)


Ага- вы это какой "моторолле" в глаза скажите)) Для Сторонних наблюдателей не заинтересованных в действе возможно, а для его бойцов- нет- такое даже в голову не придёт- максимум- "санитар леса".
(вы из чего всё выкручивайтесь?, из того что мир вокруг для ВАС- не вами же и воспринимается?- а значит для ВАШЕГО восприятия- не вами же и опознаётся из ещё более мелких "опознаний?)

----------


## Денис К

> Ага- вы это какой "моторолле" в глаза скажите)) Для Сторонних наблюдателей не заинтересованных в действе возможно, а для его бойцов- нет- такое даже в голову не придёт- максимум- "санитар леса".
> (вы из чего всё выкручивайтесь?, из того что мир вокруг для ВАС- не вами же и воспринимается?- а значит для ВАШЕГО восприятия- вами же и опознаётся из ещё более мелких "опознаний?)


Так он же вроде того))моторолла эта,коньки отбросил))))..то о чем вы говорите уже оправдание собственных убийств.По типу это все для блага людей,мир спасаю и т.д.,демагогия кароче)..Мир вокруг меня мной и воспринимается и мной же опознается Ну и другими существами конечно)))Я и не спорю.

----------


## Дубинин

> Так он же вроде того))моторолла эта,коньки отбросил))))..то о чем вы говорите уже оправдание собственных убийств.По типу это все для блага людей,мир спасаю и т.д.,демагогия кароче)..Мир вокруг меня мной и воспринимается и мной же опознается Ну и другими существами конечно)))Я и не спорю.


Да он погиб и был приведён для примера, демонстрирующего, что поведение феномена и его договорное опознавание толпой, в сумме дают доллары- индию, защиту, убийство и иное.
Толпа может быть любой величины, так например в среде воров нет воровства там "дело" и очень уважаемое, в иной среде это не так.  Если вы утюг назовёте паровозом, разумеется бывший утюг- не потянет вагоны. Но если все договорятся то хрень под названием паровоз со шнуром в розетке- будет само собой для глажки- (так все давно когда-то договорились и привыкли), и это касается всех вещей и событий.

----------


## Алик

> Я согласен с тем что вы написали..Но такой вопрос вообще цели буддизма какие?Я всегда считал что это прекращение страданий и достижение нирваны..


Прекращение страданий и достижение нирваны для себя любимого?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Не-не-не,опять словоблудие,что значит "ум везде"?Учитывая что есть еще миллиарды других умов.Где они находятся во вселенной или вне ее?Другого не дано,это ваши слова,не мои.Ум существующий в сансаре переселяется из тела в тело в зависимости о своей кармы,это написано в книге,которую мне скидывали в этой теме,не я придумал.Где он оказывается когда освобождается из нее? ..То что на видео это точно не нирвана,даже термин "Высшее Я"к буддизму не применим.Какой-то астральный выход или тому подобное.Или осознавание своего божественного атмана)))))


Ум это всё, кроме ума ничего другого нет,  вот что имелось под везде, так понятней?
Все эти миллионы и составляют ум, они неразрывно связаны.
Вы невнимательны, на остальное я уже отвечал, мне надоело по 20 раз повторять одно и тоже, если все еще не поняли значит вам рано еще изучать Дхарму, может стоит подыскать что-нибудь попроще, христианство, там "усё понятно"  :Smilie: )  Да, я именно говорю вам гуд бай

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну почему, есть вполне конкретные наставления - как достичь единения с Брахмой, а для кого-то Брахма и есть Бог )


Я считаю что Брахма вполне конкретный бог, с ним можно "достичь единения", это не означает что он Бог сразу(который по определению). Так же я не говорю что следуя учению Христа нельзя попасть в Райские земли? в его земли можно попасить только "через него", уверен что так и есть, только он не Бог.

Только не начинайте со мной спорить, это всего лишь предположения.

Мысль дня: Если практиковать плотника то можно стать плотником )))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Есть прямые наставления о том, как обнаружить то, что названо Нирваной.
> В буддизме нет наставлений о том, как обнаружить то, что названо Бог. Кто-то обнаруживает, кто-то нет - это не имеет значения в учении Будды.
> 
> А вот обнаружение Нирваны имеет решающее значение, поскольку является реализацией учения Будды. Не важно, видите ли Вы при этом Бога или нет, и даже не важно, что Вы этим словом обозначаете.
> 
> Вот и вся разница.


В точку!

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ум в теле, но тело - в уме. Это сродни загадке: что было раньше, яйцо или курица?
> Пока не выйдете за пределы отдельной яйцо-курицы ответа не найти.


А что говорит Дзен про яйцо-курицу?

----------


## Денис К

> Да он погиб и был приведён для примера, демонстрирующего, что поведение феномена и его договорное опознавание толпой, в сумме дают доллары- индию, защиту, убийство и иное.
> Толпа может быть любой величины, так например в среде воров нет воровства там "дело" и очень уважаемое, в иной среде это не так.  Если вы утюг назовёте паровозом, разумеется бывший утюг- не потянет вагоны. Но если все договорятся то хрень под названием паровоз со шнуром в розетке- будет само собой для глажки- (так все давно когда-то договорились и привыкли), и это касается всех вещей и событий.


Ага,а еще можно договориться чтобы бывшеутюгом а ныне паровозом например гвозди забивали))))..Вообще безусловно,с тем что вы написали я ни в коей мере и не спорил никогда.Видимо мы тогда не поняли друг друга)

----------


## Денис К

> Прекращение страданий и достижение нирваны для себя любимого?


Ну так это вопрос к буддистам,вы и ответьте)))Вообще мне кажется что если стремится в нирвану,или стремиться достичь состояния нирваны то тогда сделать это будет проблематично)

----------


## Денис К

> Ум это всё, кроме ума ничего другого нет,  вот что имелось под везде, так понятней?
> Все эти миллионы и составляют ум, они неразрывно связаны.
> Вы невнимательны, на остальное я уже отвечал, мне надоело по 20 раз повторять одно и тоже, если все еще не поняли значит вам рано еще изучать Дхарму, может стоит подыскать что-нибудь попроще, христианство, там "усё понятно" )  Да, я именно говорю вам гуд бай


Да-да,я не дорос еще)))..Миллиарды уж тогда)Наверно даже триллионы))Не-не,подождите,просветите меня темноту.То есть они все один ум,тока разделенный, и им галюниться наша материальная вселенная?Или нет?Так ум это состовная часть вы писали))И коронный вопрос "где тогда этот ум находится?")))))

----------


## Денис К

> Я считаю что Брахма вполне конкретный бог, с ним можно "достичь единения", это не означает что он Бог сразу(который по определению). Так же я не говорю что следуя учению Христа нельзя попасть в Райские земли? в его земли можно попасить только "через него", уверен что так и есть, только он не Бог.
> 
> Только не начинайте со мной спорить, это всего лишь предположения.
> 
> Мысль дня: Если практиковать плотника то можно стать плотником )))


Я просто ремарку внесу свою.Как вы будете достигать с Брахмой этим единения(если он не супершишка:-))а такой же чел как и вы по сути,такой же ум,только немного более развитый?)))Эт как вообще?

----------


## Йен

> Я просто ремарку внесу свою.Как вы будете достигать с Брахмой этим единения(если он не супершишка:-))а такой же чел как и вы по сути,такой же ум,только немного более развитый?)))Эт как вообще?


Он не человек, а Брахма, но не вечен и так же подвержен перерождениям. Для того, чтобы в его мире переродиться, нужно развивать четыре брахмавихары.

----------


## Йен

> Ну так это вопрос к буддистам,вы и ответьте)))Вообще мне кажется что если стремится в нирвану,или стремиться достичь состояния нирваны то тогда сделать это будет проблематично)


 Есть желания, которые приклеивают вас к сансаре и есть желание освобождения, при достижении освобождения, вы будете свободны и от этого желания.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Есть желания, которые приклеивают вас к сансаре и есть желание освобождения, при достижении освобождения, вы будете свободны и от этого желания.


От одного последнего желания проще освободиться чем от миллиона желаний

----------


## Aion

> Ну вот , а мы же свои идеи проверяем, а не идеи Васубандху.


Да не собираюсь я ваши идеи проверять. Зачем мне это? Мне вполне хватает буддийских идей.  :Smilie: 



> У вас получается ( с моей точки зрения, конечно ) , что отдельно осознавание и явления. А это противоречит тому, что по правильному они не отдельны.


У нас получается, что явления (обычное сознание) и Реальность (изначальное осознавание) взаимообусловлены и не существуют как отдельные и самостоятельные объекты.

----------


## Дубинин

> ...Вообще безусловно,с тем что вы написали я ни в коей мере и не спорил никогда.Видимо мы тогда не поняли друг друга)


Ну во первых спорили (с примером про Индию), а во вторых, если вы не "спорите", то поздравляю, вы оправдали своё самоназвание- "Гелуг", ибо это есть воззрение школы Гелуг- под названием Мадхьямака (Мадхьямика Прасангика), ибо если вы честно далее спроецируете сию "номинальность- наложенную на достоверную основу", на всё что вас окружает, включая ощущение "себя", то вы будете вынужденны признать, что всё- включая вас существует как просто"имя" (узнавание)- наложенное на иные "имена" (узнавания)... И теперь дело за малым- привыкнуть к сему (сначала знанию, затем переживанию)- на "постоянку" и вы Будда.. (по меркам Гелуг разумеется, ибо у нас этих Будд у каждого "своих"- пропасть..)

----------

Крымский (05.11.2016), Фил (05.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> .... И теперь дело за малым- привыкнуть к сему (сначала знанию, затем переживанию)- на "постоянку" и вы Будда.. (по меркам Гелуг разумеется, ибо у нас этих Будд у каждого "своих"- пропасть..)


А ктото из Гелук, ну... из великих, вроде ещё писал, что Будда это не только устранение всех омрачений, но и раскрытие всех позитивных качеств. ?

(другим горцам, возможно, в этом плане легче, там индийское слово Буд-дха довольно подробно разбирается через тибетанскую кальку Санг-дже)

----------


## Дубинин

> А ктото из Гелук, ну... из великих, вроде ещё писал, что Будда это не только устранение всех омрачений, но и раскрытие всех позитивных качеств. ?
> 
> (другим горцам, возможно в этом плане легче, там индийское слово Буд-дха довольно подробно разбирается через тибетанскую кальку Санг-дже)


Нас- гелугов легко не возьмёшь, ибо у них буддой (не арахантом)- полюбе стать придётся. Либо через Бохисаттвость (Махаянскую- Ваджраянскую), либо зависнуть в "блаженстве собственного покоя" и через кальпы- всё- равно Будды достучаться- и буддой- сделают.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.11.2016)

----------


## ullu

> Да не собираюсь я ваши идеи проверять. Зачем мне это? Мне вполне хватает буддийских идей.


Довольно самонадеянно вы считаете свои идеи такими же , как идеи Васубандху. 



> У нас получается, что явления (обычное сознание) и Реальность (изначальное осознавание) взаимообусловлены и не существуют как отдельные и самостоятельные объекты.


Вот у вас так не получается. Объекты все составные, а осознавание не составное, стало быть это две разные вещи.

----------


## Денис К

> Он не человек, а Брахма, но не вечен и так же подвержен перерождениям. Для того, чтобы в его мире переродиться, нужно развивать четыре брахмавихары.


На самом деле эти понятия абсолютно различны,в плане понимания,единения и т.д.)Я уже писал что Брахма как абсолют не воспринимался никем,у него даже в Индии храмов нет)))Вообще скорей всего этот Брахма(буддийский) был придуман для борьбы с брахманизмом.То есть переосмыслили образ брахманов Индии,как собственно и потом это было с остальными верованиями было куда буддизм приходил.

----------


## Денис К

> Ну во первых спорили (с примером про Индию), а во вторых, если вы не "спорите", то поздравляю, вы оправдали своё самоназвание- "Гелуг", ибо это есть воззрение школы Гелуг- под названием Мадхьямака (Мадхьямика Прасангика), ибо если вы честно далее спроецируете сию "номинальность- наложенную на достоверную основу", на всё что вас окружает, включая ощущение "себя", то вы будете вынужденны признать, что всё- включая вас существует как просто"имя" (узнавание)- наложенное на иные "имена" (узнавания)... И теперь дело за малым- привыкнуть к сему (сначала знанию, затем переживанию)- на "постоянку" и вы Будда.. (по меркам Гелуг разумеется, ибо у нас этих Будд у каждого "своих"- пропасть..)


Наверно я не так вас понял,тут чего только не утверждали,что мира не существует даже и подобное)))..Нет,все существует так как существует,а вот люди это воспринимают как "имя",ярлык,узнавания потому что иначе никак.Иначе перегрузка мозга возникнет)))))

----------


## Дубинин

> Наверно я не так вас понял,тут чего только не утверждали,что мира не существует даже и подобное)))..Нет,все существует так как существует,а вот люди это воспринимают как "имя",ярлык,узнавания потому что иначе никак.Иначе перегрузка мозга возникнет)))))


Ну на мой взгляд, то что я вам сказал про воззрение Гелуг, это "правда для воззрения Гелуг", то-есть это два в одном:
1. Дать практическое средство, для "смотрения на реальность"- которое при практике сего "смотрения" приводит к обесцениванию всех объектов привязанности (включая самого себя) и в результате этого наступит т.н. Пресечение (Нирвана)
2. Это "средство смотрения" (воззрение)- должно быть логичным и не противоречивым (дабы неугомонный ум- только "смотрел", а не искал косяки).

----------


## Денис К

> Ну на мой взгляд, то что я вам сказал про воззрение Гелуг, это "правда для воззрения Гелуг", то-есть это два в одном:
> 1. Дать практическое средство, для "смотрения на реальность"- которое при практике сего "смотрения" приводит к обесцениванию всех объектов привязанности (включая самого себя) и в результате этого наступит т.н. Пресечение (Нирвана)
> 2. Это "средство смотрения" (воззрение)- должно быть логичным и не противоречивым (дабы неугомонный ум- только "смотрел", а не искал косяки).


Так может это для каких-то целей(пресечение)и полезно,я не знаю.Я изначально не соглашался с тем что на вещи/предметы и остальное как-то влияет человеческое восприятие,кем-то озвученное здесь Пример,если бы не было людей,либо они были бы неразумными(как было ранее),то есть не могли общаться-договариваться-придумывать ярлыки,и не придумали бы название например для обозначения того что мы сейчас называем "дерево береза".На ее свойства этот ярлык никак не влияет.Березе этой вообще пох как ее называют и называют ли вообще,видит кто-то ее или нет,она существует независимо от того что про нее думают люди,растет и растет.И если я ее буду называть собакой в представлении животного,она не залает.Вот о чем я говорил.И можно этот пример спроецировать на другие вещи.А с тем что люди все в мире воспринимают для удобства как шаблоны и ярлыки я и не спорил.По второму кругу идем))

----------


## Дубинин

> Так может это для каких-то целей(пресечение)и полезно,я не знаю.Я изначально не соглашался с тем что на вещи/предметы и остальное как-то влияет человеческое восприятие,кем-то озвученное здесь Пример,если бы не было людей,либо они были бы неразумными(как было ранее),то есть не могли общаться-договариваться-придумывать ярлыки,и не придумали бы название например для обозначения того что мы сейчас называем "дерево береза".На ее свойства этот ярлык никак не влияет.Березе этой вообще пох как ее называют и называют ли вообще,видит кто-то ее или нет,она существует независимо от того что про нее думают люди,растет и растет.И если я ее буду называть собакой в представлении животного,она не залает.Вот о чем я говорил.И можно этот пример спроецировать на другие вещи.А с тем что люди все в мире воспринимают для удобства как шаблоны и ярлыки я и не спорил.По второму кругу идем))


Ну круга тут нет.

1. Все системы предлагались для "Пресечения"
2. Оправдать этими системами возможность чудес и наличие шести миров и кармы- трудновато (система не исключает но не доказывает).

----------


## Йен

> у него даже в Индии храмов нет)))


А это тогда что? )

http://scriptures.ru/india/rajasthan...le_pushkar.htm

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Добрый день!
> 
> 
> Тема наверное не новая, но остается актуальной. 
> Я всегда считала что буддизм подразумевает существование единого Бога, пусть его называют высшим разумом, или энергией, или сознанием Будды, которое живет в каждом человеке. 
> Недавно общалась по инету с парнем из Петербурга, он называет себя буддистом, но он категорически отрицает существование Бога, и вообще существование кого-то высшего разума или энергии. Он даже не верит в душу. Меня это как-то повергло в шок, если человек не верит в душу, о какой духовности может идти речь? 
> Интересно мнение уважаемых форумчан, буддистов. Что вы думаете о существовании Бога, души и высшего разума?


К стартовой мессаге. Прав ваш знакомый из СПБ. В богов могу верить, так как всякие существа, чье сознание превосходит человека, могут быть и упоминаются в сутрах. Дэвы, Асуры, Ракшасы. Можно допускать то, что христианские серафимы, херувимы, так же подобие девов и у них может быть свой мир, который вполне может быть менее подвержен страданиям, чем наш. Но вот разговоры что там кого-то судит Яхве, чего-то хочет от грешников, у всех свой долг к нему - брехня. В целом буддизм не атеистичен, сколько апотеистичен по отношению к богу. Что касается души, то тут другая позиция. Нужно думать о себе как о 5-ти совокупностях восприятия, скандхах, а не как о душе. Вера в душу ошибочна тем, что сохраняется некая единая личность, которая перевоплощается. В то время как скандхи распадаются вместе с разложением тела, и новая инкарнация бывает в совершенно иной форме, разума, тела, всего. Был человек горячий либерал и любил пить кофе, стал кот Васька, который морщится от кофе и этот самый либерализм на хвосту вертел. Или того хлеще. И это та же сущность.




> если человек не верит в душу, о какой духовности может идти речь?


Слишком уж забили головы людям шаблонами христианскими про душу и бога, поэтому такие казусы. Духовность - это дух, => форма идеализма, в принципе в буддизме понятие духа нету, хотя всякий магизм, мистицизм встречается.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Брахма как абсолют не воспринимался никем,у него даже в Индии храмов нет


Несколько храмов все же есть. А почему он стал один из самых не почитаемых богов, есть несколько версий.

----------


## Денис К

> Ну круга тут нет.
> 1. Уберите оценку берёзой своего состояния- начальники не любят таких оценок.
> 2. Все системы предлагались для "Пресечения"
> 3. Оправдать этими системами возможность чудес и наличие шести миров и кармы- трудновато (система не исключает но не доказывает).


1)я образно,к тому что будет расти и т.д.,что там из нее кто чего не представляет и представляет ли кто-то что-то вообще)
2)это другой вопрос,если что-то придумывается,подчеркиваю придумывается, для достижения некой цели,то пожалуйста.Но тогда и представлять это нужно соответственно.
3)оправдать наличие чудес и т.д.в принципе можно почти что всем))))И всегда можно сказать"ты еще не дорос духовно до этого понимания"))))))))

----------


## Денис К

> А это тогда что? )
> 
> http://scriptures.ru/india/rajasthan...le_pushkar.htm


Их раз-два и обчелся.У остальных богов гораздо больше.

----------


## Денис К

> Несколько храмов все же есть. А почему он стал один из самых не почитаемых богов, есть несколько версий.


Ну так какой это Бог-Творец-Абсолют если его проклясть может любой))))Брахма в основном так и не вопринимался,и даже у брахманов Брахма и Брахман это не совсем тоже самое.

----------


## Йен

> Их раз-два и обчелся.У остальных богов гораздо больше.


Ну и что, человеческое восприятие непостоянно, в Риг Веде сначала одним богам гимны пели, а в следующих уже другие на первый план вышли.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> А что говорит Дзен про яйцо-курицу?





> Яйцо как способ размножения появилось намного раньше кур.[4]  Согласно современным взглядам, птицы являются эволюционными «потомками»  пресмыкающихся (динозавров), уже размножавшихся яйцами задолго до  начала процесса эволюционной трансформации некоторой части динозавров в  птиц. В условный исторический момент возникновения класса птиц было  снесено яйцо, из которого позднее вылупилась «птица». В то же время,  более широкое трактование позволяет под «яйцом» понимать схожие с ним по  строению и функциям биологические объекты (икра рыб, земноводных, яйца  пресмыкающихся, в том числе имеющие твердую оболочку). Но широкая  трактовка предполагает, что ранее должны были появиться живые существа,  которые потом в процессе эволюции приобрели способность размножаться с  помощью яиц.
>  Если внести уточнение — «курица или куриное яйцо» — задача не имеет решения. Эволюция (постепенное ползучее изменение облика от поколения к поколению) идёт настолько медленно, что невозможно найти чёткую грань между «пракурицей» и «курицей».[5]
>  Если же придумать искусственный бинарный критерий, курица это или  нет, решение задачи зависит от того, что вкладывается в понятие «куриное  яйцо».[5][6]  В какой-то момент появляется птица, подходящая под критерий. Если  «куриное яйцо» — это яйцо, снесённое курицей, то первой была,  естественно, курица, вылупившаяся не из куриного яйца. Если «куриное  яйцо» — яйцо, из которого вылупляется курица,[7] то первым было куриное яйцо, снесённое не курицей.


Кэп

----------

Алексей Л (06.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Ну и что, человеческое восприятие непостоянно, в Риг Веде сначала одним богам гимны пели, а в следующих уже другие на первый план вышли.


Таки-да)))никто с этим и не спорит.Поэтому этот Брахма есть индийская выдумка,сказка.

----------


## Дубинин

> 2)это другой вопрос,если что-то придумывается,подчеркиваю придумывается, для достижения некой цели,то пожалуйста.Но тогда и представлять это нужно соответственно.


А подчёркивать "придумывается" даже и не надо (если под "придумывается" имеется ввиду любое название- узнавание- которе устоялось в обществе, наложенное на "достоверную основу" с тремя принципами достоверности: общепризнанности, качеств соответствующих признанному, и только это и ничего иного). то так оно и есть- "придуманно"- для определённой цели.

----------


## Денис К

> А подчёркивать "придумывается" даже и не надо (если под "придумывается" имеется ввиду любое название- узнавание- которе устоялось в обществе, наложенное на "достоверную основу" с тремя принципами достоверности: общепризнанности, качеств соответствующих признанному, и только это и ничего иного). то так оно и есть- "придуманно"- для определённой цели.


Ну я вообще про все что угодно.Даже допустим наличие реинкарнации,нирваны,богов,духов,адов и всего остального)))))

----------


## Йен

> Таки-да)))никто с этим и не спорит.Поэтому этот Брахма есть индийская выдумка,сказка.


Ну вам-то конечно лучше знать, вы же жили 2500 лет назад и точно в курсе кем для брахманов этот Брахма являлся, в отличие от их современника Будды Готамы )
Вон и про храмы все знаете )

----------


## Дубинин

А про курей- яйца?)), так когда наконец будут применять первый закон логики- Закон Тождества (договаривайтесь перед полемикой о том что говорим о курице такой то даты на упаковке- синяя  сорт второй, яйцо с такой-то датой- тухлое- сорт третий- и далее так и не задав вопрос- ибо всё очевидно- угрюмо расходимся..)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну я вообще про все что угодно.Даже допустим наличие реинкарнации,нирваны,богов,духов,адов и всего остального)))))


Ну если некий Бог- Дух имеет общедоступную основу для его восприятия и все договорились, что вставшие волоски на теле и восторг- после того-то.. это проявление Бога, то да- вай нот- технический термин- не хуже всяких нейтронов- протонов. Если же основы общей нет но есть авторитет говорящий: там за горами- долами- есть Америка, духи, и Макдональс..- то в зависимости от веры авторитету и его искусности в создании образов- основа для наименования будет в виде образов в голове- сложенных из кусков видимой обыденности.

----------


## Денис К

> Ну вам-то конечно лучше знать, вы же жили 2500 лет назад и точно в курсе кем для брахманов этот Брахма являлся, в отличие от их современника Будды Готамы )
> Вон и про храмы все знаете )


Вы вообще представляете уровень образованности общества Индии 2500-летней давности?)))Да и при чем тут я,про этого Брахму много разнообразных историй,противоречащих друг другу зачастую,с годами образы одного бога переходили на другого и т.д.Придумывались новые истории,все этого ходило в народе,добавлялось-убавлялось.Мы вообще о чем щас?))))Да и бог Брахма и Брахман понятия различные.

----------


## Денис К

> Ну если некий Бог- Дух имеет общедоступную основу для его восприятия и все договорились, что вставшие волоски на теле и восторг- после того-то.. это проявление Бога, то да- вай нот- технический термин- не хуже всяких нейтронов- протонов. Если же основы общей нет но есть авторитет говорящий: там за горами- долами- есть Америка, духи, и Макдональс..- то в зависимости от веры авторитету и его искусности в создании образов- основа для наименования будет в виде образов в голове- сложенных из кусков видимой обыденности.


То есть те кто это слушают могут понять одни вещи по-разному сообразно своим представлениям о мире?(не важно есть там Америка или ее нет вовсе)

----------


## Дубинин

> То есть те кто это слушают могут понять одни вещи по-разному сообразно своим представлениям о мире?(не важно есть там Америка или ее нет вовсе)


Ну это само собой разумеется... Если говорить "за буддизм", то это и не важно, ибо шесть миров- нужны для мотивации начать "Пресекаться", а различие в понимании техник- компенсируется мастерством индивидуального подхода гуры..

----------


## Денис К

> Ну это само собой разумеется... Если за буддизм, то это и не важно, ибо шесть миров- нужны для мотивации начать "Пресекаться", а различие в понимании техник- компенсируется мастерством индивидуального подхода гуры..


Хорошо,это понятно)))Я придерживаюсь того же мнения))))...Вопрос на другую тему к вам.А пресечение можно достичь только в монастыре ведя аскетичный образ жизни?Просто чет интересно стало.

----------


## Дубинин

> Хорошо,это понятно)))Я придерживаюсь того же мнения))))...Вопрос на другую тему к вам.А пресечение можно достичь только в монастыре ведя аскетичный образ жизни?Просто чет интересно стало.


С озвученной мотивацией: "интересно", трудно сказать.. Как минимум должно быть внутри т.н. Отречение (нежелание ничего- ни "покоя самоубийц" ни "любого будущего"), иначе иной мотив не позволит Пресечься. (тут чисто техника- без мистики- попытка реализовать иной мотив и не позволит Пресечься).

----------


## Крымский

> С озвученной мотивацией: "интересно", трудно сказать.. Как минимум должно быть внутри т.н. Отречение (нежелание ничего- ни "покоя самоубийц" ни "любого будущего"), иначе иной мотив не позволит Пресечься. (тут чисто техника- без мистики- попытка реализовать иной мотив и не позволит Пресечься).


А служение другим не является такой мотивацией?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> А служение другим не является такой мотивацией?


Нет. (если это просто служение, а не "служение Бодхисаттвы"- то-есть он, реализует шесть Парамит (даяние, мудрость, терпение..)- в абсолютной своей форме- после чего у него помимо Отречения возникают возможности реальной помощи, ..- плод этого- буддство)
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Парамита

----------

Крымский (05.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Нет. (если это просто служение, а не "служение Бодхисаттвы"- тоесть он, реализует шесть Парамит (даяние, мудрость, терпение..)- в абсолютной своей форме, для того, что-бы помочь реализовать это у других..- плод этого- буддство


Интересно! Мне самому это не свойственно в достаточной мере, но мне казалось, 
что есть люди, которые исключительно на служении другим тянутся дальше.
Т.е. служение другим обязательно нужно оформить в оправу доктрины? Без этого плод не получится буддийский?

----------


## Дубинин

> Интересно! Мне самому это не свойственно в достаточной мере, но мне казалось, 
> что есть люди, которые исключительно на служении другим тянутся дальше.
> Т.е. служение другим обязательно нужно оформить в оправу доктрины? Без этого плод не получится буддийский?


Нет, ибо (как меня учили) у бодхисаттвы, может быть три мотивации:
Царя (ведёт всех мудро к Просветлению (а не бабушек через дорогу)
Лодочника (сам Просветляется одновременно помогая другим (просветлятся, а не бегать по утрам)
Пастуха (пусть все просветлятся- а  я- не важно) (опять просветлятся, а не оздоровятся)

Собственно вот- то чем в Тибете вдохновлялись на эту тему.

----------

Крымский (05.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Пастуха (пусть все просветлятся- а яне я- не важно) (опять просветлятся, а не оздоровятся)


Вот это простым служением не является?

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот это простым служением не является?


Пусть "ПРОСВЕТЛЯТСЯ", а не просто.. "служение". Там например в Бодхичарьяаватаре, да стану я лодкой, да стану я ковриком для уставших и пр.., не просто так, а с целью их освобождения.

----------

Won Soeng (07.11.2016), Крымский (05.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Пусть "ПРОСВЕТЛЯТСЯ", а не просто.. "служение". Там например в Бодхичарьяавватаре, да стану я лодкой, да стану я ковриком для уставших и пр.., не просто так, а с целью их освобождения.


Освобождения от чего ?

----------


## Крымский

> Пусть "ПРОСВЕТЛЯТСЯ", а не просто.. "служение". Там например в Бодхичарьеавватаре, да стану я лодкой, да стану я ковриком для уставших и пр.., не просто так, а с целью их освобождения.


Ну, он же старается, двигается по буддийскому уже пути, но не имеет иной мотивации, кроме служения собратьям.
Обязательно нужно еще и стремиться к "Просветлению", как минимум, выходит? Иметь всё же мотивацию достигнуть и освободиться?

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну, он же старается, двигается по буддийскому уже пути, но не имеет иной мотивации, кроме служения собратьям.
> Обязательно нужно еще и стремиться к "Просветлению", как минимум, выходит? Иметь всё же мотивацию достигнуть и освободиться?


Ну при мотивации Пастуха- "освободить других" (для этого как минимум нужно знать что это такое и как освободить)- это считается высшей мотивацией (если не путаю, то таковая у Авалокитешвары).
(тут не надо путать- развитие парамит- например Даяние (там на разных фазах нужно развивать разное-(есть в  Ламриме Ламы Цонкапы  о правильных "даяниях") и уже самого Служения в целом при развитых Парамитах (особенно парамите Мудрости)

----------

Крымский (05.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Освобождения от чего ?


От налогов разумеется.

----------


## Крымский

> Ну при мотивации Пастуха- "освободить других" (для этого как минимум нужно знать что это такое и как освободить)- это считается высшей мотивацией (если не путаю, то таковая у Авалокитешвары).


Хм, серьезное препятствие, похоже, для тех, кто вырос в авраамических культурах.
Мы привыкли, что правильное поведение вознаграждается независимо от того, осведомлены мы о нем или нет.
Требование правильных воззрений при такой трактовке становится невыполнимыми для многих людей же.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> От налогов разумеется.


Тю, а я думал от страдания, наличествующего, как при уплате, так и при неуплате налогов.

----------


## Дубинин

> Тю, а я думал от страдания, наличествующего, как при уплате, так и при неуплате налогов.


От причин страданий (налогов), даже Будда может только свести с нужным лицом (а далее- только сам- наверх к "самому"- договариваться (конверт не забыть))

----------


## Крымский

> От причин страданий (налогов), даже Будда может только свести с нужным лицом (а далее- только сам- наверх к "самому"- договариваться (конверт не забыть))


Не, ну статус религиозной организации в РФ тоже освобождает от некоторых, но причиняет другие  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (05.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> От причин страданий (налогов), даже Будда может только свести с нужным лицом (а далее- только сам- наверх к "самому"- договариваться (конверт не забыть))


Налоги просто страдательны, изменчивы и обусловлены.

Причина страданий не налоги.

----------


## Дубинин

> Не, ну статус религиозной организации в РФ тоже освобождает от некоторых, но причиняет другие


Будучи председателем- лично триста бакинских электро- начальнику принимающему проводку в нашем подвале- сувал.

----------

Крымский (05.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Будучи председателем- лично триста бакинских электро- начальнику принимающему проводку в нашем подвале- сувал.


Подвал был глубок непомерно, кстати. И коридоры узки. Пожарные с планом эвакуации для людей, присутствующих на собрании, такое не любят  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (05.11.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Довольно самонадеянно вы считаете свои идеи такими же , как идеи Васубандху.


В данном случае у меня нет никаких своих идей. Если вы не способны понять то, что сказано Васубандху, я здесь не при чём.



> Вот у вас так не получается. Объекты все составные, а осознавание не составное, стало быть это две разные вещи.


Повторяю, я привёл здесь не свою точку зрения, а взгляд авторитетных буддийских авторов. Может, стоит всё таки с текстом подробнее ознакомиться, чтобы не проецировать дуализм туда, где его нет? 
 :Cool: 


> Классифицируемое здесь как явления - 
> Это самсара, а классифицируемое как 
> Реальность - это нирвана трёх колесниц.
> 
> Здесь характеристика явлений - это проявляющееся
> Как двойственное и явно выражаемое,
> Неистинное ментальное конструирование.
> И поскольку несуществующее проявляется,
> Поэтому оно не является истинным.
> ...

----------

Кеин (08.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Пусть "ПРОСВЕТЛЯТСЯ", а не просто.. "служение". Там например в Бодхичарьяаватаре, да стану я лодкой, да стану я ковриком для уставших и пр.., не просто так, а с целью их освобождения.


Кажется, вспомнил о чем речь.
Праведное поведение ведёт к благоприятному перерождению.
Для того, что бы реализоваться, надо добавить еще правильных воззрений.
Так?

----------


## ullu

> В данном случае у меня нет никаких своих идей. Если вы не способны понять то, что сказано Васубандху, я здесь не при чём.
> Повторяю, я привёл здесь не свою точку зрения, а взгляд авторитетных буддийских авторов. Может, стоит всё таки с текстом подробнее ознакомиться, чтобы не проецировать дуализм туда, где его нет?


Уверны, что этим он хотел скзать, что Будда это несоставное явление ?

----------


## Aion

> Уверны, что этим он хотел скзать, что Будда это несоставное явление ?


Да, конечно, см., например: 



> О монахи, есть оно – нерождённое, негибнущее, несотворённое, несоставное. Если бы, о монахи, не было такого нерождённого, негибнущего, несотворённого, несоставного, не было бы и спасения от рождённого, гибнущего, сотворённого и составного. Но поскольку есть нерождённое, негибнущее, несотворённое и несоставное, есть и спасение от рождённого, гибнущего, сотворённого и составного.
> 
> *Удана-сутта, 8.13*

----------


## ullu

> Да, конечно, см., например:


Уверены, что речь о явлении ?

----------


## Aion

> Уверены, что речь о явлении ?


Уверен, что наш с вами разговор давно перестал быть конструктивным. Всего доброго!

----------


## Aion

P.S. 


> Поэтому в итоге необходимо понять, что все явления, относящиеся к относительной и абсолютной истинам, должны быть установлены как нераздельная по своей природе, изначальная Природа будды – свободное от измышлений, великое и чистое равенство.
> Поэтому не следует вовлекаться, или впадать в такие двойственные концепции относительно Дхармы, как существующее или несуществующее, проявление или пустотность, чистое или нечистое и т.д., односторонне рассматриваемые наивным и ограниченным разумом.
> Если коротко, то Бхагаван сказал:
> 
> *Не опирайся на индивидуума – опирайся на Учение;
> Не опирайся на слова – опирайся на смысл;
> Не опирайся на относительное – опирайся на абсолютное;
> Не опирайся на сознание – опирайся на 
> Изначальное осознавание.
> ...

----------


## Won Soeng

Как много разговоров об освобождении, пока ученик не увидел, что же это такое.

Что же освобождается? Ситуация. Любая ситуация создана условиями, которые втягивают в ситуацию действующих лиц. 
От чего же освобождается ситуация? От цепляния. От жажды. От неведения. 

У существ омраченных возникает облегчение, освобождается время и силы для других ситуаций. 
Некоторые существа могут освободиться окончательно, обнаружить покой, пребывание в котором обнажает все омрачения и заблуждения, влекущие в колесо все новых и новых ситуаций, заряженных жаждой и цеплянием.

Труднее всего понять безличность ситуаций. Понять, что существа в ситуациях проявляются через омрачения и заблуждения, а не являются чем-то существующим вне всех этих ситуаций существования.

----------


## ullu

> Уверен, что наш с вами разговор давно перестал быть конструктивным. Всего доброго!


Мне кажется он только стал становиться конструктивным. Но ок.

----------

Aion (07.11.2016)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Ну так какой это Бог-Творец-Абсолют если его проклясть может любой))))Брахма в основном так и не вопринимался,и даже у брахманов Брахма и Брахман это не совсем тоже самое.


Ну не любой, а все-таки Шива, а он входит в Тримурти.

----------


## Aion

> Мне кажется он только стал становиться конструктивным.


А поговорить не о чем. Разве это не прекрасно?

----------


## Денис К

> Ну не любой, а все-таки Шива, а он входит в Тримурти.


Так все равно,это сути не меняет)А есть еще версии что проклял его монах какой-то,или жена Брахмы)Да и я говорю,тримурти(в том числе Брахма) считается проявлением Высшего Божества-Брахмана,который безличностный,безначальный и т.д.

----------


## Славник

Если, получится так что все чисто  религиозные и уфологические  упования и понятия окажутся несостоятельными, то человеку придется положиться на наличие и совершенствующее развитие собственного интеллекта. Буддизм давно практикует просветление и пробуждение людей от всяческого невежества, для того чтобы человек сам созидал гармонию жизни  в области своего обитания. Единое человечество будет представлять собой и единый высший Разум и Единого Бога. Таким образом Буддизм многоперспективен и содержит в  себе и науку и религию, которые необходимы и важны в успешности безопасного, благополучного и долговечного существования человеческой цивилизации среди естественно безрассудной Вселенной.

----------


## Дубинин

> Если, получится так что все чисто  религиозные и уфологические  упования и понятия окажутся несостоятельными, то человеку придется положиться на наличие и совершенствующее развитие собственного интеллекта. Буддизм давно практикует просветление и пробуждение людей от всяческого невежества, для того чтобы человек сам созидал гармонию жизни  в области своего обитания. Единое человечество будет представлять собой и единый высший Разум и Единого Бога. Таким образом Буддизм многоперспективен и содержит в  себе и науку и религию, которые необходимы и важны в успешности безопасного, благополучного и долговечного существования человеческой цивилизации среди естественно безрассудной Вселенной.


Земля- Я сатурн!

----------

Кеин (13.01.2017), Фил (12.01.2017)

----------


## Асила

> Земля- Я сатурн!


Точно))

----------


## Харуказе

> Земля- Я сатурн!


Сатурну больше не наливать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.01.2017), Дубинин (12.01.2017)

----------


## Славник

Должен разочаровать. Земля как  планета для этого не годится. Нужна планета созданная просветленным разумом  Человечества, А не Хаосом Вселенной. КОНЕЦ СВЯЗИ, Умники. Если хотите Сатурн - я интеллектуальная Идеальная планета созданная человеком разумным для безопасного, благополучного и долговечного обитания. Планета Будды Будущего.

----------


## Фил

Тест Тьюринга не пройден.

----------

Кеин (13.01.2017)

----------


## Алик

> Должен разочаровать. Земля как  планета для этого не годится. Нужна планета созданная просветленным разумом  Человечества, А не Хаосом Вселенной. КОНЕЦ СВЯЗИ, Умники. Если хотите Сатурн - я интеллектуальная Идеальная планета созданная человеком разумным для безопасного, благополучного и долговечного обитания. Планета Будды Будущего.


Это в Вашей голове хаос.

----------


## Асила

Кстати такая длинная тема получилась) Пришли к единому мнению Бога в буддизме?

----------


## Денис К

> Кстати такая длинная тема получилась) Пришли к единому мнению Бога в буддизме?


Так это и до спора понятно было.Единого Бога в буддизме нет.А вот как в действительности это совсем другой вопрос)))

----------

Асила (13.01.2017)

----------


## Асила

> Так это и до спора понятно было.Единого Бога в буддизме нет.А вот как в действительности это совсем другой вопрос)))


Да действительность сложно постичь, будучи просто человеком)

----------

Денис К (14.01.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

Понятие Бог не детерминировано и в различных религиях оно разное. В христианском понимаеии это совсем отдельное существо имеющее единоличную власть, единоличное творение и т.д а все остальные сделаны им и всего лишь игрушки.

В буддизме боги тоже есть но это те же мы только более развитые, могущественные существа. Далее мир сотворен всеми нами и в этом смысле в буддизме есть Творец, то есть мир без нас не существует. Творец это просветленный Ум а мы все его части, то есть не что-то отдельное или вышестоящее. Но Творец не равно Бог и наличие Творящего никак не доказывает существование кого-то еще выше над всеми.

Поэтому надо понимать откуда идет путаница, например контактер видит высокоразвитую личность и сразу называет Бог и есть душа, а как еще описать Ум и 5 скандх в своей культуре, так же зависит от уровня того кто дает ответы. Правда потом проясняется что мы сами творцы и сами боги в каком-то смысле, в общем смотрите:
интересный рисунок "Бога" в позе лотоса


мы развиваемся и становимся "Богами"


далее поясняется что Творец это ты сам и есть

----------


## Владимир А

> Я всегда считала что буддизм подразумевает существование единого Бога, пусть его называют высшим разумом, или энергией


Его называют Маха-Брахмой, я уже писал про это на другом форуме. Характеристики можете сравнить, причем характеристика "Творец [всего]" является его уникальной персональной характеристикой, иные небесные чины или дэвы ее не имеют, если сравнивать авраамические и дхармические религии.

*Типитака:* _Великий, Победоносный, Непобедимый, Всевидящий, Всесильный, Владыка, Творец, Созидатель, Наилучший Устроитель, Повелитель, Отец Бывшего и Будущего._

*Библия:* _Владыка, Всемогущий, Всевышний, Творящий, Царь Славы, Сильный, Владыка Небес, Святой, Благословенный._

*Коран:* _Знающий всё, Милостивый, Милосердный, Царь, Святой, Мирный, Могучий, Превознесенный, Творец, Создатель, Великий, Мудрый._

Маха-Брахма конечно не контролирует всю сансару, всю буддийскую вселенную, но нашу мировую систему он держит как на ладони.

----------

